# Trance X (2021-)



## Kickaxe (19. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, da ich und sicher einige andere bald ihr neues Trance X bekommen, möchte ich hiermit einen Thread für das Bike eröffnen.

Ich habe das Trance X 2 in Größe L (Größe: 1,80cm, SL: 90cm) bestellt.


----------



## MaxBas (20. September 2020)

gut möglich, dass das advanced meinen Ripmo v2 Plan beendet hat ?

mich würde ja brennend interessieren wie spritzig der Maestro Hinterbau am X ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (20. September 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> mich würde ja brennend interessieren wie spritzig der Maestro Hinterbau am X ist



Ich habe nun seit fünf Jahren ein Trance aus 2015 und kann berichten, dass der Hinterbau wirklich gut spritzig und stramm ist, aber auch trotzdem bei Landungen wie ein weiches Kissen anfühlt. Sehr angenehm.


----------



## MaxBas (20. September 2020)

Weiß man schon etwas zu den Verfügbarkeiten? Kann zum x Advanced nichts finden


----------



## Astaroth (22. September 2020)

Bin 184cm groß, Schrittlänge 87cm und habe mir am Wochenende das TranceX Advanced PRO1 in L bestellt. Als Liefertermin hat der örtliche Händler KW8 in 2021angegeben. Ist mein erstes Giant und ich bin schon voll heiß darauf.


----------



## Kickaxe (24. September 2020)

So, nach einer ersten Ausfahrt mein Zwischenbericht:

Das Bike fährt bergauf unglaublich gut. Durch die Geometrie und einen sehr niedrigen ersten Gang habe ich manche Stellen gemeistert, die ich bisher nicht geschafft habe, hochzukommen. Bergab auch total solide.

Leider gibt es ein großes Problem: Nach kurzer Zeit hat der Hinterbau ein schreckliches Quietschen und Knarzen entwickelt:




Darauffolgend habe ich den Händler angerufen, zum Glück wurde mir versichert dass sie sich um das Problem kümmern werden.

Es scheint mir nach erster Untersuchung, als sei der Hinterbau von Werk aus verzogen. Am Gelenk, wo der Flipchip verbaut ist, reibt eine Seite an der Umlenkung sodass dort das Aluminium roh ist, die andere hat aber viel Platz:




Ist natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich und enttäuschend. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Astaroth (24. September 2020)

Das ist aber ärgerlich @Kickaxe


----------



## Lotte111 (26. September 2020)

Wer von den aktuellen Trance X 29 Besitzern, kennt das Trance 27,5?

Mich würde hier mal ein Vergleich interessieren. Insbesondere Uphill, da ja der eher flache Sitzwinkel das Trance 27,5 die Uphill-Performance etwas mindert.


----------



## Kickaxe (26. September 2020)

Ich hab ein ‘15 Trance. Wie oben gesagt, ich kam bei der Ausfahrt mit dem Trance X ein paar Stellen hoch, die ich davor noch nie hoch kam. Das liegt zum Teil an der Geometrie, zum teil an den niedrigen Gängen.
Bergab war das Trance X stabiler und vor allem laufruhiger.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. September 2020)

arrghhh, was für eine kagge.
bis vor wenigen minuten war seit monaten klar, wenn ein neues bike dann mal kommendes jahr schaun.
und nun bin ich eben ungeplant über das trance x gestolpert.
da sie den verantwortlichen junkie für die farbgestaltung endlich rausgeschmissen haben, hat mich nun doch spontan das haben wollen fieber infiziert. mal schauen ob ich es wieder los werde....


----------



## Wojcicki (29. September 2020)

Moin,
suche als Wiedereinsteiger (nach knapp 25 Jahren ...) gerade mein erstes Fully und bin über den Suchbegriff „Trance“ hierher gestolpert.
Eigentlich würde mir das Trance 1 recht gut gefallen und wohl schon für mich taugen, da ich schon mal gern auch bergauf fahr, die anspruchsvollen Singletrails hier im Weserbergland noch nicht kenne und bergab zur Zeit eh ein Schisser bin. Überhaupt tendiert der Großteil meiner befahrenen Strecken doch eher hin zur Kategorie S0. Der Bikepark ist ebenfalls nicht mein erklärtes Ziel. Meine Frage ist aber dennoch, ob ich mir mit dem preisgleichen X2 nicht für die Zukunft Möglichkeiten offenhalte kann, weil es auch mit dem Flipchip ein größeres (oder anderes?) Einsatzgebiet abdeckt? Die Unterschiede in der Ausstattung zwischen den beiden Rädern sind deutlich, für mich als Re-Beginner aber wahrscheinlich eh kaum spürbar. Merken werde ich bergauf beim X aber wohl das mir noch unbekannte Mehrgewicht, aber laut Kickaxe soll es ja dennoch recht gut gehen. Ob sich dabei der steilere Sitzwinkel bemerkbar macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (29. September 2020)

@Wojcicki 
Ich komme von einem 2015er Trance mit 73,5° Sitzwinkel welches weniger wiegt als das X und muss sagen, der steile Sitzwinkel ist ein Segen und mach viel mehr aus als das zugegebenermaßen höhere Gewicht. Ich denke das Trance X ist für dich eine gute Möglichkeit, und lässt dich ohne Probleme in die Richtung mehr technischen Fahrens blicken.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. September 2020)

@Wojcicki
nach ähnlicher auszeit und vorgaben mit der möglichkeit bei zeiten es doch auch mal mehr krachen zu lassen, bin ich vor 3 jahren auch beim trance 1 gelandet und bin hoch zufrieden, allerdings fehlt mir auch jeglicher vergleich, da es hier weder mtb'er noch passende händler gibt.
die geburt hat mich nen 3/4 jahr gekostet und die entscheidung fiel weil man mit der kiste grundsätzlich nix falsch machen kann!


----------



## Wojcicki (30. September 2020)

Danke für die Infos! Bin noch unentschieden (auch aufgrund der Komponenten), wiird dann wohl ne Bauchentscheidung ...


----------



## davibo (30. September 2020)

Also muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mich die Komponentenwahl von Giant noch nie gestört hat. Grundsolider Rahmen mit guten Federelementen. Ich tausch ja sowieso immer alles aus nach und nach(ist allerdings ein Tick von mir). Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich bis auf die Bremse und Laufräder muss man beim Trance X 2 nix tauschen. Die SLX macht nen Top Job. Wenn man auf Blingbling steht muss man Advanced kaufen oder zu anderen Bike Marken wechseln. Für mich ist das Solide von Giant gerade recht


----------



## Wojcicki (30. September 2020)

Ich war nur unentschlossen bezüglich Trance 1 und X2. An der GIANT-Ausstattung habe ich nicht auszusetzen. Offtopc: Für mich wird´s wohl jetzt doch das 1, weil es meinem Einsatzzweck und fahrerischem Können aktuell vermutlich eher entspricht.


----------



## Kickaxe (30. September 2020)

davibo schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich bis auf die Bremse und Laufräder muss man beim Trance X 2 nix tauschen.



Eigentlich muss man nicht mal die Bremse tauschen, die ist nämlich wirklich gut, auch wenn es keine SLX ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruder-tuc (1. Oktober 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> Moin,
> suche als Wiedereinsteiger (nach knapp 25 Jahren ...) gerade mein erstes Fully und bin über den Suchbegriff „Trance“ hierher gestolpert.
> Eigentlich würde mir das Trance 1 recht gut gefallen und wohl schon für mich taugen, da ich schon mal gern auch bergauf fahr, die anspruchsvollen Singletrails hier im Weserbergland noch nicht kenne und bergab zur Zeit eh ein Schisser bin. Überhaupt tendiert der Großteil meiner befahrenen Strecken doch eher hin zur Kategorie S0. Der Bikepark ist ebenfalls nicht mein erklärtes Ziel. Meine Frage ist aber dennoch, ob ich mir mit dem preisgleichen X2 nicht für die Zukunft Möglichkeiten offenhalte kann, weil es auch mit dem Flipchip ein größeres (oder anderes?) Einsatzgebiet abdeckt? Die Unterschiede in der Ausstattung zwischen den beiden Rädern sind deutlich, für mich als Re-Beginner aber wahrscheinlich eh kaum spürbar. Merken werde ich bergauf beim X aber wohl das mir noch unbekannte Mehrgewicht, aber laut Kickaxe soll es ja dennoch recht gut gehen. Ob sich dabei der steilere Sitzwinkel bemerkbar macht, weiß ich nicht.



Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Habe bis vor 1,5 Jahren ein altes Hardtail gefahren und mir dann ein Cannondale Topstone zugelegt. Damit laufen die Kilometer in Wald und Feld echt flott runter - mir fehlt aber doch ein wenig die Action im Gelände bei der Feierabendrunde. Bei uns im Wald (Hessische Mittelgebirge) bewegen sich laut Komoot die meisten Strecken bei S0 bis S1 und ab und zu auch mal S2.
Die Frage die sich mir immer wieder beim Lesen von Trailbike/Allmountain Tests stellt ist, ob der Unterschied zu einem echten Enduro (z.B. das Reign) wirklich so groß ist. 
Hatte kürzlich die Möglichkeit ein älteres Specialized Pitch mit relativ modernem Fahrwerk zu fahren (26") - das ging gefühlt wirklich schwer den Berg hoch. Mein Vergleich war aber auch nur das Gravelbike und das Rad ist ja dann doch schon ~10 Jahre alt.


----------



## davibo (1. Oktober 2020)

Denke das du mit beiden Enduro/All Mountain ordentlich den Berg hoch kommst. Also kommts eigent nur drauf an wieviel Federweg du willst.


----------



## davibo (1. Oktober 2020)

Habe gerade den Vergleich vom Reign aufs Trance. 10mm vorne und ca 10 hinten weniger Federweg. Mir machts nicht viel aus. Für Trails vollkommen ausreichend. Denke als Laie merkt man da nicht viel


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Oktober 2020)

davibo schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Vergleich vom Reign aufs Trance.


mich würde interessieren, wie der unterschied beim uphill so ist?


----------



## davibo (1. Oktober 2020)

Ja  mit dem Reign musst schon bischen mehr investieren  also das Trance geht schon besser bei Steigungen


----------



## bruder-tuc (1. Oktober 2020)

davibo schrieb:


> Denke das du mit beiden Enduro/All Mountain ordentlich den Berg hoch kommst. Also kommts eigent nur drauf an wieviel Federweg du willst.



Das führt zur nächsten Frage: Wie viel brauche ich denn?  
Ich glaube ich muss mir mal einen Giant Händler in der Nähe raussuchen. 
Von der Ausstattung haben mir Advanced Pro 2 und X2 am meisten zugesagt - wäre noch die Frage ob ich 4000€ investiere wenn ich noch nicht die Richtung kenne in die ich fahre... so viele Fragezeichen


----------



## Astaroth (1. Oktober 2020)

bruder-tuc schrieb:


> Das führt zur nächsten Frage: Wie viel brauche ich denn?
> Ich glaube ich muss mir mal einen Giant Händler in der Nähe raussuchen.
> Von der Ausstattung haben mir Advanced Pro 2 und X2 am meisten zugesagt - wäre noch die Frage ob ich 4000€ investiere wenn ich noch nicht die Richtung kenne in die ich fahre... so viele Fragezeichen


Mehr ist immer besser  
Diese Wartezeit von ca. 5Monaten ist echt heftig. Wäre ich nicht so heiß auf das TranceX dann würde ich mir vermutlich ein Reign holen.


----------



## Kickaxe (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute eine Email vom Händler bezüglich der Reklamation bekommen. Ich bekomme ohne Aufpreis das Trance X 1 zugeschickt, und ein Satz Lackschutzfolie dazu. Besser geht es nicht, und es fühlt sich ein bisschen so an, als hätte ich im Lotto gewonnen 😄 Ich möchte hiermit den Bikeshop Mount7 in Freiburg empfehlen, weil das einfach so ein krasses Angebot ist. Keine Sorge, ich wurde nicht bezahlt, um das hier zu schreiben 😂


----------



## Astaroth (1. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ja toll  @Kickaxe


----------



## SuperiorF40 (2. Oktober 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Mehr



Ist diese Lieferzeit beim Trance x2 und beim Advanced Pro gleich lang, oder gibt es evtl. Unterschiede bei der LZ wegen des Rahmenmaterials?

Ist aber kein so rießiges Problem, hab ja noch mein Trance 2 aus 2018 und die meisten Endurorennen gehen sowieso erst ab frühestens April los ( wenn die überhaupt wieder stattfinden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (2. Oktober 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Ist diese Lieferzeit beim Trance x2 und beim Advanced Pro gleich lang, oder gibt es evtl. Unterschiede bei der LZ wegen des Rahmenmaterials?
> 
> Ist aber kein so rießiges Problem, hab ja noch mein Trance 2 aus 2018 und die meisten Endurorennen gehen sowieso erst ab frühestens April los ( wenn die überhaupt wieder stattfinden)


Wenn man das Internet durchforstet dann sieht man das die Alumodelle zum Teil schon ausgeliefert werden. 
Laut Giant resultiert die lange Wartezeit aus der hohen Nachfrage bei den Advanced Modellen.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (2. Oktober 2020)

@Astaroth:
Danke für die Info, dann passt es ja mit der LZ, habe mich für das Trance X 2 entschieden. Wird im November bestellt und dann hoffe ich, das die die ersten Fahrten noch  in diesem Jahr stattfinden.


----------



## Wojcicki (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich zwar gegen das X, aber für ein Trance entschieden und vom Bikehändler meines Vertrauens gerade KW 15-18 als möglichen Liefertermin genannt bekommen. War ich doch mittelschwer geschockt und muß jetzt nochmal in mich gehen. Blöde Fettsauwichse ...


----------



## Kickaxe (5. Oktober 2020)

@Wojcicki Was du tatsächlich als positiv am Trance X sehen kannst ist halt der steilere Sitzwinkel, mit dem du theoretisch also besser klettern kannst als auf dem normalen Trance 29. Ich denke, der Sitzwinkel ist wichtiger als das Gewicht in diesem Fall.


----------



## Wojcicki (5. Oktober 2020)

Ja, ich bin wieder ins Grübeln gekommen. Ich bin ja kein Grammfetischist, das war nicht unbedingt das Kriterium für meine Wahl. Vermutlich muss ich mich einfach irgendwo mal auf beide in Größe M draufsetzen ...


----------



## SuperiorF40 (5. Oktober 2020)

Nach dem ich am Wochenende das Reign 29 1 (2020) in der Größe L und das Trance x2 (2021) in M fahren durfte, ist die Entscheidung final auf das Trance gefallen. Allerdings werde ich da die Größe L bestellen.

Größe: 179cm
Schrittlänge: 85cm

Das Trance hat mir einfach besser zugesagt, war beim Fahren einfacher  zu beschleunigen und der geringere Federweg wird Trotzdem für fast alle Trails hier um Nürnberg reichen.

Hoffe nur, das die LZ nicht so extrem lang ist.


----------



## Astaroth (5. Oktober 2020)

[


SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Nach dem ich am Wochenende das Reign 29 1 (2020) in der Größe L und das Trance x2 (2021) in M fahren durfte, ist die Entscheidung final auf das Trance gefallen. Allerdings werde ich da die Größe L bestellen.
> 
> Größe: 179cm
> Schrittlänge: 85cm
> ...


Hast du Alu oder Carbon genommen?
Ein Reign wäre auch für mich eine Option gewesen aber da ich nun älter und ruhiger werde denke ich dass das TranceX genau das richtige für mich ist.
Nur noch 20ig Wochen dann haben wir KW 8 in 2021.


----------



## Kickaxe (5. Oktober 2020)

So, heute kam das Trance X 1 Ersatzrad an. Geiles Teil! Wiegt deutlich weniger (gefühlt) als das X 2, vor allem die Räder. An der Stelle, wo das erste Rad Defekte hatte, sieht das hier viel besser aus. Gleiche Abstände links und rechts, und kein Lackabrieb. Quietscht auch nicht beim fahren (auf der Straße bisher)!


----------



## bruder-tuc (5. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> So, heute kam das Trance X 1 Ersatzrad an. Geiles Teil! Wiegt deutlich weniger (gefühlt) als das X 2, vor allem die Räder. An der Stelle, wo das erste Rad Defekte hatte, sieht das hier viel besser aus. Gleiche Abstände links und rechts, und kein Lackabrieb. Quietscht auch nicht beim fahren (auf der Straße bisher)!
> Anhang anzeigen 1128294



Das Grün hat mir fast besser gefallen. An sich aber einfach ein schönes Rad! 
Kannst du es mal wiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (5. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das grün vermisse ich schon auch… Aber das Schwarz hier hat auch ein wirklich schönes Glitzern und das Metallfarbene sieht auch geil aus 
Die Waage sagt 14,0kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Ja, das grün vermisse ich schon auch… Aber das Schwarz hier hat auch ein wirklich schönes Glitzern und das Metallfarbene sieht auch geil aus
> Die Waage sagt 14,0kg mit Pedalen.


welche grösse denn?
im gegensatz zu den schlimmen farbverirrungen der letzten jahre sind die doch jetzt alle absolut schöni.


----------



## Astaroth (5. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> So, heute kam das Trance X 1 Ersatzrad an. Geiles Teil! Wiegt deutlich weniger (gefühlt) als das X 2, vor allem die Räder. An der Stelle, wo das erste Rad Defekte hatte, sieht das hier viel besser aus. Gleiche Abstände links und rechts, und kein Lackabrieb. Quietscht auch nicht beim fahren (auf der Straße bisher)!
> Anhang anzeigen 1128294


Freut mich für Dich das der Austausch so schnell über die Bühne gegangen ist.
14Kg mit Pedale find ich


----------



## Szmul (5. Oktober 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welche grösse denn?


Das vorherige Stück hat Kickaxe in Grösse L gehabt. Dann, gehe ich davon aus, muss der Wert für diese Grösse sein. 
*Kickaxe*
danke für die Info über das Gewicht. 14 Kg mit Pedalen ist gut. Ich wage mich noch ob ich Trance X 1 oder YT-Izzo Pro nehmen soll.


----------



## Kickaxe (5. Oktober 2020)

Größe ist L, und es fühlt sich wirklich leicht an. Ich bin auch echt froh wie schnell und einfach das ging.
@Szmul beim Trance ist definitiv die bessere Gabel drin (34 vs 36) und Bremsen auch. Ist aber zumindest teilweise einfach mal wieder die Prinzipielle Shimano vs. Sram Überzeugungsfrage.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (5. Oktober 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hast du Alu oder Carbon genommen?
> Ein Reign wäre auch für mich eine Option gewesen aber da ich nun älter und ruhiger werde denke ich dass das TranceX genau das richtige für mich ist.
> Nur noch 20ig Wochen dann haben wir KW 8 in 2021.



Habe mich für die Aluversion entschieden. Aber älter und ruhiger, das ist bei mir weniger der Fall... Bin doch schon über 50...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Szmul (5. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> @Szmul beim Trance ist definitiv die bessere Gabel drin (34 vs 36) und Bremsen auch. Ist aber zumindest teilweise einfach mal wieder die Prinzipielle Shimano vs. Sram Überzeugungsfrage.



Ich meine Sram GX und Shimano XT spielen in gleicher Liga. Ansonsten hat Trance X  besseren Dämpfer und Fox 36 ist steifer. 
Das Problem von Izzo ist, dass er sich fuer Fahrer über 100 Kg nicht eignet, da den dort eingebauten Dämpfer zu schwach ist. 
So besuche ich dieser Woche lokalen Giant Händler und mache eine Probefahrt mit Trance X.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Oktober 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Aber älter und ruhiger, das ist bei mir weniger der Fall... Bin doch schon über 50...


haha, grad das posting von @Astaroth  hat mich veranlasst mir mal die reigns anzuschauen, denn auch ich werde mit zunehmenden alter immer "unruhiger" 

giant macht keine test veranstaltungen, oder? würde beide wirklich gerne mal in passender grösse in freier wildbahn testen.


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Oktober 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> giant macht keine test veranstaltungen, oder?


Im Pfälzerwald gibt es ein Test Center.


----------



## platt_ziege (6. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Im Pfälzerwald gibt es ein Test Center.


ist es das einzige? weil 600km um zwei bikes probe zu fahren   
vielleicht weiss ja jemand was von giant vermieter(n) im harz?


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Giant Webseite scheint es einige zu geben. Aber ich würde davor immer anrufen.





						Finde GIANT & Liv Händler - GIANT Deutschland | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Find your nearest Giant bicycle retailer for expert, independent advice including servicing, repairs & bike fit




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Astaroth (6. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Größe ist L, und es fühlt sich wirklich leicht an. Ich bin auch echt froh wie schnell und einfach das ging.





SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Habe mich für die Aluversion entschieden. Aber älter und ruhiger, das ist bei mir weniger der Fall... Bin doch schon über 50...


Bin erst 44 aber meine wilde Zeiten sind vorbei...


----------



## davibo (6. Oktober 2020)

Bin 1,80 m und habe den L Rahmen genommen. Ist im Gegensatz zum Reign viel kürzer. Macht richtig Spass. Vom Händler noch den Laufradsatz aus dem 1er Trance X bekommen. Jetzt ist es perfekt


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Oktober 2020)

davibo schrieb:


> Bin 1,80 m und habe den L Rahmen genommen. Ist im Gegensatz zum Reign viel kürzer. Macht richtig Spass. Vom Händler noch den Laufradsatz aus dem 1er Trance X bekommen. Jetzt ist es perfekt


Das mit den Rädern ist auch eine gute Lösung! Hast du vorher-nachher Gewicht gemessen? Würde mich interessieren, wie viel die Räder ausmachen.


----------



## davibo (6. Oktober 2020)

Mache ich noch sag dir bescheid


----------



## Wojcicki (6. Oktober 2020)

Für die, wo interessiert *hier *noch ein schön geschriebener (bereits übersetzter) Test des X 2 from down under. Die Kletterqualitäten werden auch hier äußerst eindrücklich erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Szmul (6. Oktober 2020)

*davibo*, 
könntest Du bitte auch schauen welche Naben in TR-1 Radset verbaut sind?
Sind das Giant Produkte oder von DT Swiss? Wenn DT Swiss dann gibt es hinten die Nabe 350 oder 370?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## davibo (6. Oktober 2020)

Servus @Szmul  hab bischen recherchiert. 
Sind wohl die DTSwiss 370er.
Hatte bei meinem 2020er Reign die 350er drin und muss sagen das die 370er wesentlich besser vom Klang sind( habe bei den 350er die Ratchets ausgewechselt auf, glaube das waren 56er).
Der Laufradsatz vom Trance X1 hat ja die TR1 Felgen mit den DTSwiss 370er (Giant Labeld) Naben. 
Beim 2er Trance X sind es Shimano Naben mit AM Felgen. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist wirklich extrem.


----------



## Wojcicki (8. Oktober 2020)

Manchmal muß man die Dinge wohl einfach nur laufen lassen. Beim Händler meines Vertrauens ist der mögliche Liefertermin für das Trance 1 KW 18/21. ALTA WHAT ..?! Das X2 hingegen kommt angeblich in meiner Größe in zwei Wochen. ALTA DEAL!


----------



## Astaroth (8. Oktober 2020)

Diesen Hinweis habe ich gerade auf der Giant Homepage von den Advanced Pro1 und Advanced Pro2 Modellen entdeckt.

"Liebe Kunden, aufgrund der aktuellen Situation kann es nach wie vor zu Verzögerungen kommen. Dies gilt sowohl für den Versand als auch für die Aufbauzeiten bei eurem Händler vor Ort. Der gesamte Prozess (Versand, Aufbau & Übergabe) kann aktuell unter Umständen bis zu 21 Tage dauern. Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis."

Das Advanced Pro 0 wäre in XL sofort lieferbar falls es jemanden juckt.


----------



## davibo (9. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Das mit den Rädern ist auch eine gute Lösung! Hast du vorher-nachher Gewicht gemessen? Würde mich interessieren, wie viel die Räder ausmachen.


So jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft. 
Nach dem Cockpitwechsel, Bremsen und Laufräder wiegt es genau 14kg
Könnte jetzt natürlich noch n paar Sachen wechseln aber das lass ich erst mal. 
Ist n ganz gutes Gewicht denke ich


----------



## SuperiorF40 (9. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, dann werde ich mich auf die Suche nach einem leichteren LRS für mein Trance X 2 machen. Ist schon bestellt, Lieferzeit ist noch in Klärung.


----------



## Astaroth (9. Oktober 2020)

Gestern stand noch der Hinweis zur Lieferzeit auf der Giant Homepage und heute ist der schon wieder weg!


----------



## Astaroth (10. Oktober 2020)

wann wird es endlich geliefert


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davibo (12. Oktober 2020)

Erfahrung mit dem Trance X 2 am Geisskopf Bikepark. 
So gestern im Bikepark gewesen. Muss ehrlich sagen, das Trance X liefert eine geniale Performance auf dem Trail. 
Schnell, wendig in den Kurven. Auch im verblockten Teil des Freeride Trails im Bikepark hat es super geliefert. Habe nicht den Federweg des Reigns vermisst. 
Bin wirklich begeistert


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2020)

@davibo so etwas will ich nicht mehr lesen bevor ich mein TranceX nicht in meiner Garage stehen hab


----------



## SuperiorF40 (12. Oktober 2020)

Uups habe gerade die LZ vom Trance x2 mitgeteilt bekommen: September 21!!!...
Das wird nix, so lange werde ich dann doch nicht warten.
Parallel ist jetzt das Trance x1 und das Reign 29 2 (2021) über companybike angefragt, vielleicht habe ich ja mit den beiden Alternativen mehr Glück???


----------



## Kickaxe (12. Oktober 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Uups habe gerade die LZ vom Trance x2 mitgeteilt bekommen: September 21!!!...
> Das wird nix, so lange werde ich dann doch nicht warten.
> Parallel ist jetzt das Trance x1 und das Reign 29 2 (2021) über companybike angefragt, vielleicht habe ich ja mit den beiden Alternativen mehr Glück???



Welche Größe brauchst du denn? Wenn du mehrere Händler (Online) fragst, wird sich bestimmt ein Termin vor 09.21. finden lassen.

Ich kann nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem X 2 und X 1 berichten, dass das 1 schon ein paar echt nette Upgrades hat (vor allem die Räder und das Fahrwerk), du machst da also nichts falsch.


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2020)

@SuperiorF40 September 2021 ist doch wohl ein Scherz!


----------



## Kickaxe (12. Oktober 2020)

Mir fällt grade ein, du könntest bei deinem Händler auch einfach das erste 2022 Modell sichern. Kommt eh gleichzeitig an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (12. Oktober 2020)

Haha, das habe ich mir auch gedacht,
als ich die LZ seitens companybike erfahren habe.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die LZ bei den beiden anderen Rädern ausfällt.
Kann ja dann immer noch zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehen und vor Ort kaufen. 😎


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2020)

Habe das TranceX (L) auch über den örtlichen Giant Händler bestellt und abgewickelt wird es dann über companybike.


----------



## Reddi (12. Oktober 2020)

Es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn ihr bei Angaben von Lieferzeiten jeweils die Rahmengröße dazu schreiben würdet. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob diese krassen Lieferzeiten nur die Standardgrößen M und L betreffen, oder auch XL, was ich bräuchte.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (13. Oktober 2020)

@Astaroth:
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Händler.

Der Giant Store in Hersbruck hat das Trance X2 in der Größe L sogar auf Lager  (ist für mich reserviert 👍)und somit kann ich heuer noch damit fahren, YESSS!


----------



## Simoncrafar (15. Oktober 2020)

Bestellt: Giant Trance X2 in L, Liefertermin Kw19/2021.
Aktuell ist wohl Shimano im Verzug, so dass die Lieferzeiten teilweise so lange sind.


----------



## Astaroth (15. Oktober 2020)

KW19/2021 ist schon heftig. Wenn Shimano im Rückstand ist dann ist auch Sram im Rückstand den der Liefertermin für mein Advanced Pro1 ist auch erst KW08/2021.


----------



## Wojcicki (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das X2 in M bestellt. Angeblich nächste Woche da...


----------



## davibo (15. Oktober 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> Ich habe das X2 in M bestellt. Angeblich nächste Woche da...


Wirst es nicht bereuen!!!


----------



## holunder00 (17. Oktober 2020)

davibo schrieb:


> Erfahrung mit dem Trance X 2 am Geisskopf Bikepark.
> So gestern im Bikepark gewesen. Muss ehrlich sagen, das Trance X liefert eine geniale Performance auf dem Trail.
> Schnell, wendig in den Kurven. Auch im verblockten Teil des Freeride Trails im Bikepark hat es super geliefert. Habe nicht den Federweg des Reigns vermisst.
> Bin wirklich begeistert


Hi, kannst du den Vergleich zum Reign weiter ausführen bzw. Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten nennen?
Verzeiht einem das Fahrwerk auch mal eine verpatzte Linienwahl, also man kann einfach mal draufhalten?
Ich steh vor der Entscheidung Reign oder Trance X, Tendenz geht zum Trance X, da ich glaube, das dass Reign für den Pfälzer Wald zu viel Bike ist und vor Allem, es soll doch behäbig sein. Kannst mir gerne auch eine PN schreiben. Gruß Kai


----------



## Kickaxe (17. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Verzeiht einem das Fahrwerk auch mal eine verpatzte Linienwahl, also man kann einfach mal draufhalten?



Hab ich heute mehrmals gemacht 😂 und hat gut geklappt.

Leider hat mich heute nach dem Garantiefall am Rahmen das nächste Unglück erwischt: die Sattelstütze fährt nicht mehr aus. Zugspannung sollte passen, die Klemme ist nicht zu fest. Noch Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Szmul (18. Oktober 2020)

Morgen,
aber nach unten fährt sie rein?
Zuerst Seilzug vorne am Hebel lösen dann mach mal die Sattelstütze komplett raus und schau mal ob die Seilzugsende an diesen kleinen Hebel richtig sitzt oder raus ist.
Bei mir ist der Seilzug ausgesprungen. Der muss ober an dem Hebel befestigt sein.





Falls es bei Dir alles richtig sitzt und wenn Du den Seilzug vorne mit den Finger ziehst und der Hebel an der Sattelstütze sicht bewegt dann ist mein Wissen Ende.   

Sonnst habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass allgemein Sattelstützen bei niedrigen Temperaturen bockig sind.


----------



## Kickaxe (18. Oktober 2020)

Szmul schrieb:


> Morgen,
> aber nach unten fährt sie rein?
> Zuerst Seilzug vorne am Hebel lösen dann mach mal die Sattelstütze komplett raus und schau mal ob die Seilzugsende an diesen kleinen Hebel richtig sitzt oder raus ist.
> Bei mir ist der Seilzug ausgesprungen. Der muss ober an dem Hebel befestigt sein.
> ...


Danke für die Hilfe! Die Stütze lässt sich in den unteren 3cm des Huns sowohl aus- als auch einfahren. Aber mehr halt nicht. Der Zug hing richtig drin, allerdings schwingt der Hebel bis auf die letzten 4mm komplett frei. Also nur wenn der Hebel schon fast ganz runtergezogen ist durch den Zug gibt es überhaupt Widerstand. Ist das bei dir auch so?

Aufschrauben will ich das ganze eigentlich nicht, wenn die Kartusche doch irgendwie halb ausgelöst ist und mir dann um die Ohren fliegt...


----------



## Szmul (18. Oktober 2020)

Nee. Bei mir ist Widerstand von Anfang an. Aber war ähnlich am Freitag. 
Wenn bei dir den Hebel so viel Spiel hat muss der Seilzug nicht genug gespannt sein. 
Hast Du geschaut ob den Seilzug richtig an den kleinen Hebel an Sattelstütze befestigt ist und ob die Seilzughülse auch in ihrer Aussparrung fest sitzt?
Von Anfang an:
1. Seilzug am Hebel vorne lösen (kleine Innensechskantschraube unten). 
2. Klemmschraube lösen und komplette Stütze vorsichtig  aus dem Rahmen rausziehen. Dazu Seilzugshülle vorne rechts am Rahmen (da wo das Gummistopfen sitzt) langsam in den Rahmen einführen. Keine Sorge - keine Kartusche fliegt raus. 
3. Kontrolle ob der Seilzug richtig an an den kleinen Hebel an Sattelstütze befestigt ist und ob die Seilzughülse auch in ihrer Aussparrung unten fest sitzt. 
4. Ist alles richtig dann die Stütze wieder in den Rahmen einführen. Dazu Seilzugshülle vorne rechts am Rahmen (da wo das Gummistopfen sitzt) langsam aus den Rahmen rausziehen. 
4. Passende Höhe von der Stütze einstellen, Klemmschraube fest machen. 
5. Lockeren Seilzug am Hebel vorne mit Zangen stramm spannen und mit kleiner Innensechskantschraube unten fest machen. 

Fertig. Ich hoffe das hilft dir. 
Sorry fuer mein Deutsch.


----------



## Kickaxe (18. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Ausformulierung! 
Trotz dem ganzen, funktioniert es trotzdem nicht. Wird wohl wieder in einem Garantiefall enden, so ein Pech aber auch 🥺


----------



## holunder00 (19. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Hab ich heute mehrmals gemacht 😂 und hat gut geklappt.
> 
> Leider hat mich heute nach dem Garantiefall am Rahmen das nächste Unglück erwischt: die Sattelstütze fährt nicht mehr aus. Zugspannung sollte passen, die Klemme ist nicht zu fest. Noch Ideen?


Sehr schade mit der Sattelstütze!
Wäre denn Platz für eine 203er Bremsscheibe hinten? Hab fahrtfertig 95 kg auf der Waage🙄


----------



## Wojcicki (20. Oktober 2020)

YEAH,
ich habe mein X2 gestern vom örtlichen Händler abgeholt. Von der AB bis zur Lieferung drei Werktage kann sich mal sehen lassen. Auch wenn die Zeit nur für ne Runde durchs Dorf gereicht hat, hier mal kurz mein Eindruck zur Größenwahl: 
Ich (KG 170 cm, SL 78 cm und irgendwie geschätzter AL von 54 ...) habe keine aktuellen Erfahrungen mit Geometrien oder Fahrradkäufen und lag beim GIANT-Konfigurator (auch SCOTT) gerade noch im Bereich Größe S. Gewählt hab ich aufgrund des laut Verkäufer offensichtlich längeren Oberkörpers dennoch M, was für mich auf den ersten Blick gut passt. Die Sattelstütze ist gute 4 cm draußen, im Stand bin ich gut über dem Oberrohr, den Sattel hab ich aber gleich etwas nach hinten schieben müssen. Offensichtlich sitze ich wie auf dem Alltagsrad (und meinem 30 Jahre alten MTB ...) gerne etwas gestreckt, denn ich werde mir zusätzlich einen geringfügig längeren Vorbau montieren. Mit Größe S hätte ich dafür allerdings mit Sicherheit richtig daneben gelegen ..! 
Lernen muss ich im Umgang mit solch neuen Rädern mit Blick auf Tubeless-Reifen, Dämpferpumpe, Scheibenbremse usw. wohl noch ne ganze Menge Darauf freue ich mich jetzt genauso wie auf meine erste Tour. Gespannt bin ich wirklich, wie ich die Uphill-Qualitäten sind. tbc


----------



## Joey12345 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hat hier jemand der das Trance X schon gefahren ist einen vergleich zum SC hightower oder Ibis ripmo? 
vor allem wäre meine Frage wie „spritzig“ das Trance x im Antritt ist?!


----------



## holunder00 (20. Oktober 2020)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand der das Trance X schon gefahren ist einen vergleich zum SC hightower oder Ibis ripmo?
> vor allem wäre meine Frage wie „spritzig“ das Trance x im Antritt ist?!


Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Astaroth (20. Oktober 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> YEAH,
> ich habe mein X2 gestern vom örtlichen Händler abgeholt. Von der AB bis zur Lieferung drei Werktage kann sich mal sehen lassen. Auch wenn die Zeit nur für ne Runde durchs Dorf gereicht hat, hier mal kurz mein Eindruck zur Größenwahl:
> Ich (KG 170 cm, SL 78 cm und irgendwie geschätzter AL von 54 ...) habe keine aktuellen Erfahrungen mit Geometrien oder Fahrradkäufen und lag beim GIANT-Konfigurator (auch SCOTT) gerade noch im Bereich Größe S. Gewählt hab ich aufgrund des laut Verkäufer offensichtlich längeren Oberkörpers dennoch M, was für mich auf den ersten Blick gut passt. Die Sattelstütze ist gute 4 cm draußen, im Stand bin ich gut über dem Oberrohr, den Sattel hab ich aber gleich etwas nach hinten schieben müssen. Offensichtlich sitze ich wie auf dem Alltagsrad (und meinem 30 Jahre alten MTB ...) gerne etwas gestreckt, denn ich werde mir zusätzlich einen geringfügig längeren Vorbau montieren. Mit Größe S hätte ich dafür allerdings mit Sicherheit richtig daneben gelegen ..!
> Lernen muss ich im Umgang mit solch neuen Rädern mit Blick auf Tubeless-Reifen, Dämpferpumpe, Scheibenbremse usw. wohl noch ne ganze Menge Darauf freue ich mich jetzt genauso wie auf meine erste Tour. Gespannt bin ich wirklich, wie ich die Uphill-Qualitäten sind. tbc



Krass 3Tage und ich warte gefühlt 3Jahre 😉 auf mein TranceX...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wojcicki (20. Oktober 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Krass 3Tage und ich warte gefühlt 3Jahre 😉 auf mein TranceX...



Ein dezenter Hinweis an meinem Local Dealer auf den von Kickaxe gewählten Händler mit 24h-Lieferung hat zumindest bewirkt, dass der emsige Außendienst eingeschaltet wurde. Vermutlich hat das den Vorhang auch etwas beschleunigt ...


----------



## Kickaxe (20. Oktober 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> Ein dezenter Hinweis an meinem Local Dealer auf den von Kickaxe gewählten Händler mit 24h-Lieferung hat zumindest bewirkt, dass der emsige Außendienst eingeschaltet wurde. Vermutlich hat das den Vorhang auch etwas beschleunigt ...


Tja, was der Wettbewerb so bewirkt... 😂

Ich bekomme übrigens eine neue Sattelstütze, könnte allerdings 2 Wochen dauern...


----------



## holunder00 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kann jemand schon paar detaillierte Fahreindrücke wiedergeben?


----------



## Kickaxe (21. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Kann jemand schon paar detaillierte Fahreindrücke wiedergeben?


Klar, was willst du detailliertes wissen?  Ein paar grobe Sachen hab ich schon geschrieben in diesem thread, falls du die noch nicht entdeckt hast


----------



## Gixxa06 (21. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne blöde Frage aber is das Tretlager vom Trance X nicht relativ tief? Bin gerade dabei mich mit den geometrien verschiedener Hersteller und deren Modellen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Kickaxe (21. Oktober 2020)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage aber is das Tretlager vom Trance X nicht relativ tief? Bin gerade dabei mich mit den geometrien verschiedener Hersteller und deren Modellen zu beschäftigen.


Ist schon ziemlich tief, verleiht aber viel Stabilität. Nach zwei Fahrten Eingewöhnung habe ich aber nicht signifikant mehr pedal strikes als mit meinem anderen bike. Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen also die Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holunder00 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Klar, was willst du detailliertes wissen?  Ein paar grobe Sachen hab ich schon geschrieben in diesem thread, falls du die noch nicht entdeckt hast


Je mehr desto besser !
Mich würde Laufruhe und Agilität inklusive Reserven interessieren.
Welche Tretlagerhöhe hat es denn, also kein BB Drop, in L/XL?
Finde dazu leider nix im Netz, nur dass es tief ist und einen Drop von 40mm hat 😄


----------



## Astaroth (21. Oktober 2020)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand der das Trance X schon gefahren ist einen vergleich zum SC hightower oder Ibis ripmo?
> vor allem wäre meine Frage wie „spritzig“ das Trance x im Antritt ist?!


Wenn es dir hilft eine Seite vorher "Post61" habe ich ein Test Video gepostet. Ist aber nicht von mir


----------



## Wojcicki (21. Oktober 2020)

Sind die Geos high/low für das X nicht auf Bikestats schon hinterlegt..?
Edit: Sind sie, falls es hilft.


----------



## holunder00 (21. Oktober 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> Sind die Geos high/low für das X nicht auf Bikestats schon hinterlegt..?
> Edit: Sind sie, falls es hilft.


Gefunden, merci!


----------



## kRoNiC (22. Oktober 2020)

Hatte mich auch für das Trance X als zusätzliches Trailbike interessiert. 
Leider ebenfalls als Liefertermin für das X1 Juli/2021 genannt bekommen bei meinem örtlichen Händler ... Das find ich schon krass


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Oktober 2020)

Laut dem Instagram-Profil des Enduro-Magazins haben die gerade ein Trance X im Test. Dem Foto nach zu urteilen ist es wohl ein Carbon. Der Test soll schon bald erscheinen.


----------



## Kickaxe (22. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Je mehr desto besser !
> Mich würde Laufruhe und Agilität inklusive Reserven interessieren.
> Welche Tretlagerhöhe hat es denn, also kein BB Drop, in L/XL?
> Finde dazu leider nix im Netz, nur dass es tief ist und einen Drop von 40mm hat 😄


Also laufruhig ist es auf jeden fall, da merkt man die Länge des bikes und die 29" schon enorm, wenn es über Wurzeln und Steine geht. Bin einen Tag später nochmal mit meinem 2015 27.5er Trance gefahren, und das ist wirklich schwieriger über Wurzeln und Steine gerade zu halten. Springen kann und Agilität hat das Trance X dennoch. Vor allem bei Sprüngen nimmt es einem wirklich die Angst, weil es sich bei der Landung einfach so solide anfühlt.

Und da wären wir auch schon bei Reserven. Der Hinterbau hat eine Progression, die sehr angenehm ist, also nicht nach 70% Federweg plötzlich krass hart wird. Er fühlt sich etwas endlos an (auf guter Weise!), sodass ich meinen würde, das Bike hätte bestimmt eher 150mm Federweg statt 135. Man bekommt aber noch was vom Trail unter einem mit (Jedoch ist es nach wie vor sehr angenehm laufruhig-auch über viele Wurzeln und Steine), was ich sehr wichtig finde. Ich bin mal das Scott Genius eines Freundes gefahren, und es hat sich doch etwas langweilig angefühlt, weil der Hinterbau quasi zu viel wegbügelte.

Insgesamt finde ich also, dass das Trance X wirklich viel ab kann, ohne dabei zu straff oder zu langweilig zu sein.


----------



## davibo (22. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Also laufruhig ist es auf jeden fall, da merkt man die Länge des bikes und die 29" schon enorm, wenn es über wurzeln und steine geht. Bin einen Tag später nochmal mit meinem 2015 27.5er Trance gefahren, und das ist wirklich schwieriger über wurzeln und steine gerade zu halten. Springen und Agilität hat das Trance X dennoch. Vor allem bei Sprüngen nimmt es einem wirklich die Angst, weil es sich bei der Landung einfach so solide anfühlt.
> 
> Und da wären wir auch schon bei Reserven. Der Hinterbau hat eine Progression, die sehr angenehm ist, also nicht nach 70% Federweg plötzlich krass hart wird. Er fühlt sich etwas endlos an (auf guter Weise!), sodass ich meinen würde, das Bike hätte bestimmt eher 150mm Federweg statt 135. Man bekommt aber noch was vom Trail unter einem mit (Jedoch ist es nach wie vor sehr angenehm laufruhig-auch über viele Wurzeln und Steine), was ich sehr wichtig finde. Ich bin mal das Scott Genius eines Freundes gefahren, und es hat sich doch etwas langweilig angefühlt, weil der Hinterbau quasi zu viel wegbügelte.
> 
> Insgesamt finde ich also, dass das Trance X wirklich viel abkann, ohne dabei zu straff oder zu langweilig zu sein.


Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können


----------



## holunder00 (22. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Also laufruhig ist es auf jeden fall, da merkt man die Länge des bikes und die 29" schon enorm, wenn es über Wurzeln und Steine geht. Bin einen Tag später nochmal mit meinem 2015 27.5er Trance gefahren, und das ist wirklich schwieriger über Wurzeln und Steine gerade zu halten. Springen kann und Agilität hat das Trance X dennoch. Vor allem bei Sprüngen nimmt es einem wirklich die Angst, weil es sich bei der Landung einfach so solide anfühlt.
> 
> Und da wären wir auch schon bei Reserven. Der Hinterbau hat eine Progression, die sehr angenehm ist, also nicht nach 70% Federweg plötzlich krass hart wird. Er fühlt sich etwas endlos an (auf guter Weise!), sodass ich meinen würde, das Bike hätte bestimmt eher 150mm Federweg statt 135. Man bekommt aber noch was vom Trail unter einem mit (Jedoch ist es nach wie vor sehr angenehm laufruhig-auch über viele Wurzeln und Steine), was ich sehr wichtig finde. Ich bin mal das Scott Genius eines Freundes gefahren, und es hat sich doch etwas langweilig angefühlt, weil der Hinterbau quasi zu viel wegbügelte.
> 
> Insgesamt finde ich also, dass das Trance X wirklich viel ab kann, ohne dabei zu straff oder zu langweilig zu sein.


Sehr schön, danke für die ausführlichen  Fahreindrücke, sollte soweit alles beantwortet sein.👌


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Bin einen Tag später nochmal mit meinem 2015 27.5er Trance gefahren
> 
> Er fühlt sich etwas endlos an (auf guter Weise!), sodass ich meinen würde, das Bike hätte bestimmt eher 150mm Federweg statt 135.


wie würdest du denn das potential hinten mit den 135 ggü den 150 einschätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (22. Oktober 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie würdest du denn das potential hinten mit den 135 ggü den 150 einschätzen?


Wie genau meinst du das?


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das?


grundsätzlich ob die 135mm vom potential her mit den 150mm des 27.5er vergleichbar sind, oder ob am ende die 15mm "fehlen"?


----------



## Kickaxe (23. Oktober 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> grundsätzlich ob die 135mm vom potential her mit den 150mm des 27.5er vergleichbar sind, oder ob am ende die 15mm "fehlen"?


Das 27.5er Trance hat 140mm hinten. Aber zur Frage: Die 135mm am Trance X fühlen sich eher nach mehr an als die 140mm am Trance 27.5, und ähnlich viel wie zum 150mm Scott Genius (Wenn ich aber dabei die Abstimmung des Giant deutlich vorziehe).


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Oktober 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Das 27.5er Trance hat 140mm hinten.


ich hatte schon die befürchtung, dass das bondex gestreiche über 5 tage einen kapitalen hirnschaden nach sich ziehen wird 
hatte es mit vorne verwechselt, aber auch deine aussage beseitigt das "haben wollen dingens" weiterhin nicht


----------



## Astaroth (23. Oktober 2020)

Giant Trance X Advanced Pro 29 Review: The Swiss Army Knife Bike — Biker's Edge
					

It takes longer to say "Giant Trance X advanced Pro 29" than it does to crank out a whole bunch of miles on this versatile and adaptable trail bike. Giant has spent a whole lot of time making sure this bike goes uphill as well as it goes downhill. Their efforts have paid off with the Tranc




					www.bebikes.com


----------



## Wojcicki (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin zum Einstieg gestern ca. 40 Km mit 1150 hm gefahren und habe an meiner Wahl nichts Wesentliches auszusetzen. Mit dem Rad bin ich jedenfalls danach um einiges zufriedener als mit meiner körperlichen Performance.

Zu Werten wie Antritt, Agilität und Reserven kann ich mangels Erfahrung nichts sagen. Die Sitzposition auf dem X empfinde ich als durchaus bequem, aber den Sattel werde ich in jedem Fall tauschen müssen. Außerdem muss ich mich an die tiefe Position des Lockouts vermutlich erst noch gewöhnen. Subjektiv geht das Rad ohne Ansteigen des Vorderrads tatsächlich richtig gut den Berg hinauf. Und wenn man es danach bergab einfach laufen lässt, bin sogar ich als Downhill-Schisser begeistert. Ich empfand allerdings die Reifen auf einigen schlammigen Passagen bergauf/bergab noch nicht als optimal.

Und falls jemand eine Idee für die brauchbare Anbringung einer 0,75l-Trinkflasche mit Halter hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Oktober 2020)

Schönes Video! Klasse sind auch die Gewichtsangaben am Ende. Dabei hat mich erschüttert, dass der Carbon-Laufradsatz 1868 g wiegt.  Da schlummert noch Potenzial, selbst mit einem Alu-Laufradsatz kann man da noch sparen.


----------



## Astaroth (1. November 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Schönes Video! Klasse sind auch die Gewichtsangaben am Ende. Dabei hat mich erschüttert, dass der Carbon-Laufradsatz 1868 g wiegt.  Da schlummert noch Potenzial, selbst mit einem Alu-Laufradsatz kann man da noch sparen.


Was wäre dann eine passende Alternative zum Giant Laufradsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. November 2020)

Individuell aufgebaut vom Laufradbauer.


----------



## Lotte111 (1. November 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Schönes Video! Klasse sind auch die Gewichtsangaben am Ende. Dabei hat mich erschüttert, dass der Carbon-Laufradsatz 1868 g wiegt.  Da schlummert noch Potenzial, selbst mit einem Alu-Laufradsatz kann man da noch sparen.



Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel der Giant TR 1 LRS aus dem X1 dann wiegt? Falls das jemand in Erfahrung bringen kann wäre super


----------



## platt_ziege (2. November 2020)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel der Giant TR 1 LRS aus dem X1 dann wiegt? Falls das jemand in Erfahrung bringen kann wäre super


laut giant um die 1760g
die trx 2 ebenso


----------



## Wojcicki (2. November 2020)

Ich bin ja neu hier, aber ist dieses Gewichtsdingens so was wie´n Fetisch ..? 
Muss man denn bei so ner Wuchtbrumme über nen Vogelschiss an Einsparung beim Laufradsatz diskutieren ? Vielleicht betreibt ih das ja professionell, dann will ich nix gesagt haben. Aber Alta, wir fahren mit ziemlich geilen Bikes Berge runter, die wir vorher rauf gefahren sind. Und weil das bei mir vermutlich jahreszeitlich bedingt noch nicht so gut funzt, hole ich mir jetzt nen fetteres Profil fürs Hinterrad. Vermutlich schwerer..! Mir doch egal!


----------



## Kickaxe (2. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> laut giant um die 1760g
> die trx 2 ebenso


Naja, das ist ja TRX, nicht die TR 1, nach den gefragt wird. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. November 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> Ich bin ja neu hier, aber ist dieses Gewichtsdingens so was wie´n Fetisch ..?
> Muss man denn bei so ner Wuchtbrumme über nen Vogelschiss an Einsparung beim Laufradsatz diskutieren ? Vielleicht betreibt ih das ja professionell, dann will ich nix gesagt haben. Aber Alta, wir fahren mit ziemlich geilen Bikes Berge runter, die wir vorher rauf gefahren sind. Und weil das bei mir vermutlich jahreszeitlich bedingt noch nicht so gut funzt, hole ich mir jetzt nen fetteres Profil fürs Hinterrad. Vermutlich schwerer..! Mir doch egal!



Nö, kein Fetisch. Aber erstens merkst du Gewichtseinsparung am LRS zuerst. Wegen rotierende Kräfte und so. Und zweitens wollte ich mit meinem Post mein Unverständnis zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sich Giant den vermutlich sündteuren Carbon-LRS hätte sparen können, wenn es Alu-LRS gibt, die leichter sind. Checkste? 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wojcicki (2. November 2020)

CHECK!


----------



## Wojcicki (2. November 2020)

Btw. bin ich das Thema Trinkflasche mal angegangen. Mit der Fidlock sind es nun 0,6 l statt der gewünschten 0,75 l geworden. Für die Hausrunde reicht das, kann ich also ganz gut mit leben. Halterung verkehrt herum montiert und an der Flache die Aufnahme gedreht. Passte sogar noch die Airboy-Halterung mit rein. Von oben kann man den Plattformhebel am Federbein zwar nicht mehr zu 100% sehen, aber vermutlich sollte man da während der Fahrt erst dran rumfummeln, wenn man dessen Position erfühlen kann. Also lasse ich da im Augenblick die Hände von ...


----------



## SuperiorF40 (6. November 2020)

Ha, seit gestern ein weiterer stolzer Besitzer eines Trance X2 29 im Forum.
Bisher nur kurz auf den Weg ins Büro bewegt und daher noch kaum Erkenntnisse zu berichten.

Ist beim Beschleunigen schon etwas Träger als mein vorheriges Trance 2 27,5 aus dem Jahr 2018, aber bei den bisherigen kleineren Abfahrten ein großer Zugewinn bei der Fahrstabilität zu beobachten.

Am Wochenende hoffe ich weitere Fahreindrücke zu bekommen.

Gesamtgewicht mit einer Kofferwaage haben stolze 15,30kg inkl. Pedale ergeben.


----------



## davibo (6. November 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Ha, seit gestern ein weiterer stolzer Besitzer eines Trance X2 29 im Forum.
> Bisher nur kurz auf den Weg ins Büro bewegt und daher noch kaum Erkenntnisse zu berichten.
> 
> Ist beim Beschleunigen schon etwas Träger als mein vorheriges Trance 2 27,5 aus dem Jahr 2018, aber bei den bisherigen kleineren Abfahrten ein großer Zugewinn bei der Fahrstabilität zu beobachten.
> ...




Vorbau, Lenker und Laufräder tauschen und siehe da 14kg. Top
Bin immer noch brutal zufrieden


----------



## SuperiorF40 (6. November 2020)

@davibo: Dann hoffe ich mal, dass unter dem Weihnachtbaum ein leichterer LRS für mich liegt.

So, auf dem Heimweg noch ein paar Umwege gefahren.

Selbst wenn das VR wegrutscht, ist mir 2 x vermutlich wegen dem Laub passiert,  ist das Bike leichter abzufangen.

Habe festgestellt, das ich im Oberkörper mehr gefordert werde, kann an der schwereren Gabel (Fox 36 zu Fox34) und an den 29“ Rädern liegen.

Bin noch einen kleinen Sprung gefahren. Höhe ca. 40 cm , da verhält sich das neue Trance auch echt souverän und gibt eine echt stabile Rückmeldung.

Bis jetzt eine klare Kaufempfehlung von mir. 👍


----------



## Kickaxe (6. November 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> @davibo:
> 
> Habe festgestellt, das ich im Oberkörper mehr gefordert werde, kann an der schwereren Gabel (Fox 36 zu Fox34) und an den 29“ Rädern liegen.


Ich denke das liegt eher am Reach und dem Lenkwinkel, als an dem Gewicht der Gabel oder den Rädern.


----------



## Astaroth (6. November 2020)

Will auch endlich mein TranceX abholen


----------



## SuperiorF40 (9. November 2020)

So, die Fahreindrücke von @Kickaxe kann ich soweit bestätigen.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, immer im Bezug auf mein Trance2 27,5:

- Tretlager liegt doch sehr tief, 2x    hängengeblieben.

- die 29“ Zoll Rädern generieren in flachen Kurven merklich mehr Grip

- Bergauf neigt das HR im Schlamm weniger zum Durchrutschen.

- Der Hinterbau wippt kaum. Die 3.Einstellung vom Dämpfer benutze ich fast gar nicht.

Die extremeren Abfahrten werde ich voraussichtlich erst wieder im Frühjahr in Angriff nehmen.

@Astaroth: Nur noch 105x Schlafen, dann wird Dein Trance X Advanced geliefert 👍


----------



## Astaroth (9. November 2020)

Wurde ein Advanced Pro Modell schon mal in der freien Wildbahn gesichtet?
Komme von der 26Zoll Fanes und bin noch kein 29Zoll Bike gefahren. Daher bin ich schon Mega Neugierig wie groß der Unterschied zwischen den zwei Laufradgrößen ist.


----------



## twentysixtrix (9. November 2020)

@Astaroth
Morgen kommt mein Trance X Advanced pro 1  Gr. S an und dann gibts nen paar Facts.
Mein jetziges Rad ist nen Trance Advanced 1 von 2017.
Bin auch echt sehr gespannt, wie sich 29 Zoll so macht und in wie weit es zu einem kleinen Fahrer (1,67m) passt.
Der Schritt von 26 Zoll zu 27,5 Zoll war eine sehr positive Erfahrung, wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob es nicht in erster Linie der moderneren Geometrie zu zuschreiben war dass sich das Rad damals so viel besser fuhr. 
Da dass Trance X jetzt mit einer noch besseren Geo (Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel) aufwartet verspreche ich mir den selben Sprung und hoffe, dass die 29 Zoll Räder nicht zu viel Agilität rauben...
Auch hoffe ich, dass 29 Zoll mit nicht zu viel Mehrgewicht einher geht. Die 12,7kg mit Coil-Dämpfer und 150mm Dropper bei meinem jetzigen Trance sind schon sehr sexy^^ 

Morgen gibts dann hoffentlich nen paar Hard-Facts und antworten auf meine Fragen 🤞🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (10. November 2020)

Nice, bin schon auf deine Eindrücke sehr gespannt.


----------



## Astaroth (10. November 2020)

@twentysixtrix ist das Bike schon angekommen?


----------



## twentysixtrix (10. November 2020)

Hola!

Endlich zu Hause und Zeit zum Schreiben 😅

Das Rad kam heute an und nach dem Feierabend hatte ich die Zeit es aufzubauen.

Erstens war ich sehr positiv überrascht von dem Lack. Das Rad ist in der Realität viel dunkler als auf dem Produktfoto. Das, was auf der HP richtig Silber scheint ist nen sehr dunkles Metallic-Anthrazit. Super sexy mMn und der Kontrast zwischen beiden Farben kommt viel dezenter daher. Gefällt mir sehr!
Auch, dass der Großteil der Rohre einfach mit Klarlack überzogen ist und dadurch die Carbon-Struktur voll zur Geltung kommt ist verdammt hübsch.
Ansonsten gibts die von Giant gewohnt hohe Qualität, was die Vormontage und Abstimmung betrifft.

Positiv überrascht war ich von Gewicht. 13,1kg out of the box ist SEHR gut für ein Rad dieser Kategorie. Besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass hier nen piggyback-Dämpfer, ne 36 und fast DH-taugliche Reifen montiert sind👌🏼

Fahrfertig steht mein Rad nun mit 13,3kg da. Habe eine OneUp 150mm Stütze drin, OneUp 30mm Riserbar, Spank Split Vorbau, DMR V12 Mag Pedale und die Reifen Kombi geändert. Vorn ist der Disserctor vom HR drauf und hinten nen Minion SS raufgekommen. Der Minion SS spart gut 200g und rollt wie Sau 🤣

Ein kleiner negativ-Aspekt bzgl. des LRS ist, dass der Freilaufkörper bzw. die Naben deutlich einfacher geworden sind als bei meinem „alten“ TRX 1 LRS. 
War es dort DT Technik mit Straitpull Flansch und Alu-Freilauf mit Ratchet Verzahnung, ist es jetzt „nur“ noch normaler J-Hook Flansch mit Stahl-Freilauf und 3 mickrigen Sperrklinken...da besteht Tunigbedarf 🤣🤩 Werde die Felgen demnächst mal neu aufspeichen mit nem Satz DT Naben. Dann wird’s gleich leichter und wohlklingender🤩

Ansonsten ist es mal wieder ein Rad von Giant bei dem (leider🤣) fast kein Handlungsbedarf ist, was Tuning betrifft. 
Das fand ich schon an meinem alten Trance schade, da alles so perfekt abgestimmt war und funktioniert hat 😆

Bei der Kiste ist drauf setzen und Spaß haben angesagt, straight out of the box!

Was das Fahrverhalten angeht kann ich noch nicht viel schreiben...die Runde vorm Block war gut 🤣
Habe den Flipchip gleich in die High-Position gemacht, damit es nicht zu „laufruhig“ wird. Meine größte Befürchtung war ja, dass es zu wenig agil ist gegenüber meinem 27,5er Trance. 
Überraschenderweise habe ich die großen Laufräder beim kurzen spielen draußen nicht gespürt und war fast erschrocken, dass es sich doch so nah bei meinem alten Rad anfühlt (das 29er Reign, was ich mal für nen Tag hatte war damit verglichen ne Stretchlimo🤣🤣🤣)
Ich fiebere schon dem Wochenende entgegen, wenn ich es dann endlich mal im Wald und ganz besonders in der Luft bewegen kann 🥳
Hoffentlich bleibt das gute Gefühl dabei erhalten 🤞🏼

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit 🙌🏼🙈


----------



## twentysixtrix (10. November 2020)

Im übrigen habe ich den LRS nochmal nachgewogen und ich finde, dass knapp über 1700g nicht schlecht ist für 29“, Felgenbreite und Einsatzbereich...
Mal sehen, was mit 240er DT Naben noch zu holen ist...


----------



## Astaroth (11. November 2020)

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Kickaxe (11. November 2020)

Viel Spaß, sieht sehr cool aus! 

Da fällt mir auf, dass du eine GRIP2 Gabel hast, und mein Alu 1er eine FIT4. Finde ich nicht schlimm, aber ist doch interessant, dass es da unterschiede gibt.

Bzgl. meiner vor nun über drei Wochen ausgefallenen Sattelstütze: Endlich hat mein Händler neue von giant bekommen, sie sollte also in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintrudeln.


----------



## Astaroth (11. November 2020)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen GRIP2 und FIT4? Bin da nicht so am laufenden.


----------



## Kickaxe (11. November 2020)

GRIP2 hat high und low speed Druck- und Zugstufe.
FIT4 hat nur low speed Zugstufe (high speed wird über interne Shims geregelt), und hat nur low speed Druckstufenverstellung. Man kann hier aber die low speed Druckstufe komplett sperren, quasi ein Lockout mit offener high speed Druckstufe, falls man doch ein paar Schläge vom Boden bekommt. Wenn man den Hebel weiterdreht, wird low und high speed Druckstufe gesperrt, quasi ein komplettes Lockout.

Im Prinzip sind es also einfach verschiedene Verstellmöglichkeiten. Die GRIP2 kann man genauer Einstellen, ist dafür aber auch Komplizierter. Manchmal denke ich, dass weniger Verstellmöglichkeiten genau deswegen doch besser sind.


----------



## Astaroth (11. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> GRIP2 hat high und low speed Druck- und Zugstufe.
> FIT4 hat nur low speed Zugstufe (high speed wird über interne Shims geregelt), und hat nur low speed Druckstufenverstellung. Man kann hier aber die low speed Druckstufe komplett sperren, quasi ein Lockout mit offener high speed Druckstufe, falls man doch ein paar Schläge vom Boden bekommt. Wenn man den Hebel weiterdreht, wird low und high speed Druckstufe gesperrt, quasi ein komplettes Lockout.
> 
> Im Prinzip sind es also einfach verschiedene Verstellmöglichkeiten. Die GRIP2 kann man genauer Einstellen, ist dafür aber auch Komplizierter. Manchmal denke ich, dass weniger Verstellmöglichkeiten genau deswegen doch besser sind.


Wenn ich das so lese fühle ich mich glatt ein wenig überfordert... Ich bin alt 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (11. November 2020)

Falls du Lektüre willst  : https://enduro-mtb.com/mtb-fahrwerk-richtig-einstellen/

Im Grunde wie gesagt hat die GRIP2 Dämpfung einfach mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## twentysixtrix (11. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> GRIP2 hat high und low speed Druck- und Zugstufe.
> FIT4 hat nur low speed Zugstufe (high speed wird über interne Shims geregelt), und hat nur low speed Druckstufenverstellung. Man kann hier aber die low speed Druckstufe komplett sperren, quasi ein Lockout mit offener high speed Druckstufe, falls man doch ein paar Schläge vom Boden bekommt. Wenn man den Hebel weiterdreht, wird low und high speed Druckstufe gesperrt, quasi ein komplettes Lockout.
> 
> Im Prinzip sind es also einfach verschiedene Verstellmöglichkeiten. Die GRIP2 kann man genauer Einstellen, ist dafür aber auch Komplizierter. Manchmal denke ich, dass weniger Verstellmöglichkeiten genau deswegen doch besser sind.



Sehe das mit den immer umfangreicheren Einstelloptionen ähnlich.
Viele Möglichkeiten zu haben bedeutet auch immer viel falsch machen zu können.
Mit meiner vorherigen Fox 34 Factory mit Fit 4 Kartusche war ich immer zufrieden (was das Federverhalten betrifft) und ehrlich gesagt hätte ich sie jetzt auch lieber in der 36, allein schon wegen dem Lockout Hebel. Um die 36 zu „blockieren“ müsste ich gefühlt drei runden am LSC Knopf drehen, was einfach nicht praktikabel ist...

Weniger ist halt oft mehr für den „normalo“-Fahrer, der sich nicht Ewigkeiten mit dem perfekten setup auseinander setzen will...


----------



## twentysixtrix (11. November 2020)

Bin übrigens heute schon dazu gekommen wenigstens mal für ne Stunde im Gelände zu radeln.

Und was soll ich sagen; ich bin begeistert!

Der steilere Sitzwinkel sorgt für eine viel angenehmere Kletterposition. Habe den Lockout-Hebel teilweise gar nicht angefasst, da ich nie das Gefühl hatte zu „tief“ im Federweg zu sitzen (bei meinem alten Trance hatte ich das andauernd und war erst mit nem DVO Jade X mit Sag-Lift halbwegs zufrieden).
Die Kiste geht super entspannt bergauf und man hat eine sehr angenehme Sitzposition dabei.

Bergab war es schon im ersten Anlieger ne Offenbarung 🤗
Das Rad geht wahnsinnig stabil durch Kurven und erzeugt massig Traktion, wo mein altes längst unruhig wurde. Das alles wohlgemerkt ohne, dass ich gefühlt 5m früher die Einfahrt in die Kurve einleiten musste aufgrund des längeren Radstandes o.ä. 
Das sprach sehr überzeugend für die neue Geometrie. Es entstand ein wenig der Eindruck, dass endloser Kurven-Speed möglich ist....mal sehen wann die Physik mich eines besseren belehren wird 🤣
Auf jeden Fall war das sehr beeindruckend.
Beim Springen merkt man die größeren Räder schon ein wenig. Man hat eben schneller wieder Bodenkontakt bzw. Ist (momentan noch) besonders das Vorderrad schneller auf der Landung aufgesetzt als erwartet. Das ist jetzt nichts wirklich negatives, da die größeren Räder natürlich schneller am Boden sind, bei gleichem Bewegungsablauf. Aber etwas erschrocken war ich darüber schon bei den ersten Abfahrten. Sicher ist das aber ne Gewöhnungssache...
Ansonsten ist das Rad noch immer recht verspielt in der Luft und lässt sich gut bewegen. Man hat nicht das Gefühl eher „Copilot“ zu sein, sondern hat alles selbst in der Hand.
Ich kann das Wochenende kaum erwarten, um mal zu testen wie es sich auf größeren Sprüngen und längeren Abfahrten macht 🤓

Bis jetzt kann ich dieses Rad nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## platt_ziege (12. November 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Mit meiner vorherigen Fox 34 Factory mit Fit 4 Kartusche war ich immer zufrieden (was das Federverhalten betrifft) und ehrlich gesagt hätte ich sie jetzt auch lieber in der 36, allein schon wegen dem Lockout Hebel. Um die 36 zu „blockieren“ müsste ich gefühlt drei runden am LSC Knopf drehen, was einfach nicht praktikabel ist...


ich bisher auch. zum glück hattest du ja geschrieben, dass du den lockout beim neuen zumindest bisher noch nicht gebraucht hättest. berichte mal bitte, ob dies bei weiteren und ausführlicheren ausritten so bleibt, denn die blockierung während der fahrt fand ich bei der 34er nicht schlecht. wie sieht nen das am dämpfer aus?


> Weniger ist halt oft mehr für den „normalo“-Fahrer, der sich nicht Ewigkeiten mit dem perfekten setup auseinander setzen will...


hättste mal das 0er mit smarten live system genommen 


> Ein kleiner negativ-Aspekt bzgl. des LRS ist, dass der Freilaufkörper bzw. die Naben deutlich einfacher geworden sind als bei meinem „alten“ TRX 1 LRS.
> War es dort DT Technik mit Straitpull Flansch und Alu-Freilauf mit Ratchet Verzahnung, ist es jetzt „nur“ noch normaler J-Hook Flansch mit Stahl-Freilauf und 3 mickrigen Sperrklinken...da besteht Tunigbedarf 🤣🤩 Werde die Felgen demnächst mal neu aufspeichen mit nem Satz DT Naben. Dann wird’s gleich leichter und wohlklingender


hmm, also eigentlich sind bei den alten trx1 modellen dt swiss 360s pawl naben verbaut. würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern, wenn sie jetzt beim neuen trx lrs keine (nicht offiziellen) dt verwenden würden. kannst ja bei gelegenheit ja nochmal auf den naben gucken, bin der meinung bei den alten stand zumindest irgendwo dt drauf...


> Ich kann das Wochenende kaum erwarten, um mal zu testen wie es sich auf größeren Sprüngen und längeren Abfahrten macht


da möchte ich dann aber nur noch gründe hören die gegen einen kauf sprechen


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

Mal ne Frage an euch: habt ihr auch solche Abriebspuren? Ist wie an meinem Garantiefall-belastetem Rahmen, nur dass im zusammengebauten Zustand alle Abstände gut aussehen.


----------



## Astaroth (12. November 2020)

Das trübt meine Vorfreude auf das TranceX ein klein wenig... Wenn der Fehler schon zum zweiten mal bei dir vorkommt dann kann man schon gar nicht mehr davon reden es eine "Ausnahme" war sondern ein Fehler im System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das trübt meine Vorfreude auf das TranceX ein klein wenig... Wenn der Fehler schon zum zweiten mal bei dir vorkommt dann kann man schon gar nicht mehr davon reden es eine "Ausnahme" war sondern ein Fehler im System.


Naja, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das gleiche ist. Wenn du die Bilder von meinem ersten Trance X (auf Seite 1 oder 2 dieses Threads) anschaust, merkt man schon, dass es nicht genau die gleiche Art Schrammen sind. Das neue Bike quietscht nicht und kratzt nicht, und visuell sollte da garnix reiben. Es könnte sein, dass meine letzte Fahrt, bevor die Sattelstütze streikte, so sandig-matschig war, dass Sandpartikel da stecken blieben und die Kratzer verursachten. Würde zumindest zur diesmaligen Kratzer-Struktur passen.

Bin gespannt ob ich der einzige bin.


----------



## holunder00 (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das gleiche ist. Wenn du die Bilder von meinem ersten Trance X (auf Seite 1 oder 2 dieses Threads) anschaust, merkt man schon, dass es nicht genau die gleiche Art Schrammen sind. Das neue Bike quietscht nicht und kratzt nicht, und visuell sollte da garnix reiben. Es könnte sein, dass meine letzte Fahrt, bevor die Sattelstütze streikte, so sandig-matschig war, dass Sandpartikel da stecken blieben und die Kratzer verursachten. Würde zumindest zur diesmaligen Kratzer-Struktur passen.
> 
> Bin gespannt ob ich der einzige bin.


Dann prüf doch noch andere Lagerstellen...


----------



## Astaroth (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das gleiche ist. Wenn du die Bilder von meinem ersten Trance X (auf Seite 1 oder 2 dieses Threads) anschaust, merkt man schon, dass es nicht genau die gleiche Art Schrammen sind. Das neue Bike quietscht nicht und kratzt nicht, und visuell sollte da garnix reiben. Es könnte sein, dass meine letzte Fahrt, bevor die Sattelstütze streikte, so sandig-matschig war, dass Sandpartikel da stecken blieben und die Kratzer verursachten. Würde zumindest zur diesmaligen Kratzer-Struktur passen.
> 
> Bin gespannt ob ich der einzige bin.


Wenn Sand dazwischen gewesen wäre dann hättest du das mitbekommen. War/ist bei meiner Fanes genauso. Wenn da Sand an der falschen Stelle ist dann kann man das gar nicht überhören und die besagte Stelle bewegt sich nicht einmal wie bei dir.


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

Edit: Anscheinend kann man seine Eigenen Posts garnicht löschen?


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Dann prüf doch noch andere Lagerstellen...


Alle anderen Gelenke sehen einwandfrei aus. Aber eventuell sammelt sich vor allem in dieser leichter Dreck als in anderen, bzw. die Rahmenteile sind hier näher beieinander, sodass ein Kratzen durch Dreck geschehen kann.



Astaroth schrieb:


> Wenn Sand dazwischen gewesen wäre dann hättest du das mitbekommen. War/ist bei meiner Fanes genauso. Wenn da Sand an der falschen Stelle ist dann kann man das gar nicht überhören und die besagte Stelle bewegt sich nicht einmal wie bei dir.


Hmm, ok, gut zu wissen. Dann fahre ich jetzt aber noch ein paar mal damit weiter, bevor ich noch ein drittes Bike zugeschickt bekomme…


----------



## holunder00 (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Alle anderen Gelenke sehen einwandfrei aus. Aber eventuell sammelt sich vor allem in dieser leichter Dreck als in anderen, bzw. die Rahmenteile sind hier näher beieinander, sodass ein Kratzen durch Dreck geschehen kann.
> 
> 
> Hmm, ok, gut zu wissen. Dann fahre ich jetzt aber noch ein paar mal damit weiter, bevor ich noch ein drittes Bike zugeschickt bekomme…


Hast du eine Fühlerlehre oder irgendwas in der Art? Prüf doch damit mal Zwischenraum von Sitzstreben und Wippe rund um das Lager... ob auch wirklich der gleiche Abstand herrscht.
Wenn es durch Dreck kommen würde, müssten die Spuren doch einmal rund um die Lager sein, oder?


----------



## Martinwurst (12. November 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


>




Oh nein, hast du nicht gelesen oben links:
"Do not drop!"


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Fühlerlehre oder irgendwas in der Art? Prüf doch damit mal Zwischenraum von Sitzstreben und Wippe rund um das Lager... ob auch wirklich der gleiche Abstand herrscht.
> Wenn es durch Dreck kommen würde, müssten die Spuren doch einmal rund um die Lager sein, oder?


Gute Idee! Rechts beträgt der abstand angenehme 0,2mm, links eher so 0,06mm. Allerdings sind die Kratzer auf beiden Seiten quasi gleich. An sich würde ich es ja gerne einfach weiter fahren, aber Fakt ist dabei dennoch, dass sowas eigentlich nicht passieren sollte…


----------



## holunder00 (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Rechts beträgt der abstand angenehme 0,2mm, links eher so 0,06mm. Allerdings sind die Kratzer auf beiden Seiten quasi gleich. An sich würde ich es ja gerne einfach weiter fahren, aber Fakt ist dabei dennoch, dass sowas eigentlich nicht passieren sollte…


Bin ich voll und ganz bei dir. Für mich sieht das, leider wieder, nach einem Produktionsfehler oder ähnlichem aus. Vielleicht ist der Lagersitz nicht plan, Wippe asymmetrisch oder Streben verformen sich unter lasst... irgendwas scheint nicht zu stimmen. Sehr ärgerlich!!!


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

Dann werde ich das morgen mal mit dem Händler besprechen. So langsam reicht's…

Wenn es darauf hinausläuft, dass ich weiter fahren soll und irgendwann einen neuen Hinterbau und neue Wippe bekomme, wäre ich erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holunder00 (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das morgen mal mit dem Händler besprechen. So langsam reicht's…
> 
> Wenn es darauf hinausläuft, dass ich weiter fahren soll und irgendwann einen neuen Hinterbau und neue Wippe bekomme, wäre ich erstmal zufrieden.


Würde es auf jeden Fall melden und um ne Lösung bitten.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass es nicht so Nummer wie bei Rose und den Root Millern wird


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen, dass es nicht so Nummer wie bei Rose und den Root Millern wird


Was ist denn da los? Hatte nur die Bremsleitungs-Fehlmontage mitbekommen.


----------



## holunder00 (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Was ist denn da los? Hatte nur die Bremsleitungs-Fehlmontage mitbekommen.


Ja das meine ich, glaub da war der Hinterbau die Ursache. Die Reklamationen waren Ewigkeiten bei Rose, weil die Hinterbauten nicht beikamen und die Leute hatte ne lange Zeit kein Bike. Sehr schade!


----------



## twentysixtrix (12. November 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ich bisher auch. zum glück hattest du ja geschrieben, dass du den lockout beim neuen zumindest bisher noch nicht gebraucht hättest. berichte mal bitte, ob dies bei weiteren und ausführlicheren ausritten so bleibt, denn die blockierung während der fahrt fand ich bei der 34er nicht schlecht. wie sieht nen das am dämpfer aus?
> hättste mal das 0er mit smarten live system genommen
> hmm, also eigentlich sind bei den alten trx1 modellen dt swiss 360s pawl naben verbaut. würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern, wenn sie jetzt beim neuen trx lrs keine (nicht offiziellen) dt verwenden würden. kannst ja bei gelegenheit ja nochmal auf den naben gucken, bin der meinung bei den alten stand zumindest irgendwo dt drauf...
> 
> da möchte ich dann aber nur noch gründe hören die gegen einen kauf sprechen



Ich meinte den lockout des Dämpfers. 
Die Sitzposition und Geo ist so gut, dass man einfach nicht so weit hinten und tief im Federweißer sitzt.
Den lockout der Gabel habe eh fast nie benutzt. Hampel da vorn anscheinend nicht so ab, als das ich es für nötig befunden hätte.
ABER, jetzt wird es wohl gar nicht mehr zum Einsatz kommen, da ich keine Lust auf das ewige Rumgedrehe habe.

Ich finde das 0er hässlich....und das setup will ich gefälligst alleine verkacken🤣🤣🤣

Du hast recht: TRX 1 = DT 360 Innereien,
TRX 2 = „Giant“-Nabe mit 3 Klinken.
Leider ist das Nabengehäuse nicht von DT.
Ansonsten hätte ich, wie bei meinem 27,5er TRX 1 LRS auf 54 Zähne ratchet umgebaut 😏
Nun bleibt nur der Austausch...aber das ist ja auch was schönes und bietet die Möglichkeit nen bissel Farbe ans dunkle Rad zu bringen 😆

Und zu guter letzt, leider nichts Neues, was gegen das Rad spricht 🤣


----------



## twentysixtrix (12. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch: habt ihr auch solche Abriebspuren? Ist wie an meinem Garantiefall-belastetem Rahmen, nur dass im zusammengebauten Zustand alle Abstände gut aussehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1149025



Könnte tatsächlich von Verschmutzung kommen...

Du hast aber schon die silbernen Alu-Spacer zwischen dem Lager und der Wippe/Auflage des Flipchip zu sitzen, oder? Nicht, dass die verloren gegangen sind beim umsetzen des Flipchips...
Diese Sorgen dafür, dass die Sitzstreben nicht direkt auf der Wippe aufliegen und erzeugen bei mir gut nen Zehntel Millimeter Platz zwischen beiden...

Für solche starken Abriebsspuren muss man normalerweise lange ne fette Schlammpackung an der Stelle spazieren fahren, oder tatsächlich nen passenden Stein aufsammeln. Aber das dann gleich auf beiden Seiten?!
Du solltest das auf jeden Fall mal mit deinem Händler (vor Ort) abklären...


----------



## Kickaxe (12. November 2020)

Die silbernen Spacer sind noch da. Und danke fürs nachmessen bei dir! So schmutzig war der Tag damals dann auch wieder nicht, dass ich denke, dass das alles nur davon kommen könnte… 
Der Händler sitzt leider 1,5h entfernt, weswegen ich das erstmal per Telefon (Bilder per Email) besprechen werde.


----------



## Szmul (13. November 2020)

Kickaxe, 
ich habe gerade bei meinem Trance X 1 geschaut und habe auch Abriebspuren. Zwar habe ich nichts ausgebaut sondern von unten mit Taschenlampe beleuchtet und sieht man deutlich Schleifspuren. 
Vielleicht soll man auch die User von normalen Trance oder Reign fragen - die Maestro Konstruktion ist doch in allen Modellen gleich.


----------



## Wojcicki (13. November 2020)

Ich habe letztes WE mal die Position des Chips gedreht. Die Abriebspuren habe ich auch gesehen, mir aber nix bei gedacht. Ist halt Metall an Metall in Bewegung. Hatte eigentlich vermutet, eine Kunststoffscheibe dazwischen zu sehen.  Habe so etwas aber vorher auch noch nie auseinander geschraubt. Solange es nicht erbärmlich quietscht, wird es schon halten und funktionieren. .


----------



## Astaroth (13. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch: habt ihr auch solche Abriebspuren? Ist wie an meinem Garantiefall-belastetem Rahmen, nur dass im zusammengebauten Zustand alle Abstände gut aussehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1149025


Der Umlenkhebel ist ja aus Carbon und der Flipchip aus Metall. Dann wäre für die logische Erklärung für den Abrieb das der Flipchip schlampig eingebaut wurde und der nicht Plan zum Umlenkhebel sitzt. Somit wäre es ganz klar ein Montage Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (13. November 2020)

Nachdem jetzt fast alle Besitzer vom neuen Trance X ihre Verstellmöglichkeit vom Flip Chip, bzw. die Abriebdpuren gezeigt haben, will ich gerne auch meine Bilder dazu liefern.
Schaut bei mir recht gut aus und auch der Abstand ist gleichmäßig.


----------



## platt_ziege (13. November 2020)

Szmul schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll man auch die User von normalen Trance oder Reign fragen - die Maestro Konstruktion ist doch in allen Modellen gleich.


gibt hier auch nen allgemeinen trance fred...


----------



## holunder00 (13. November 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt fast alle Besitzer vom neuen Trance X ihre Verstellmöglichkeit vom Flip Chip, bzw. die Abriebdpuren gezeigt haben, will ich gerne auch meine Bilder dazu liefern.
> Schaut bei mir recht gut aus und auch der Abstand ist gleichmäßig.Anhang anzeigen 1149388


Sieht aber danach aus, als ob es auch schon angefangen hat Material abzutragen...
Hast du den dreck mal abgewischt?


----------



## Kickaxe (13. November 2020)

So, hab grade mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Soweit alles gut und ich soll weiter fahren. Er leitet das ganze (mit Verweis auf die in diesem Thread zu sehenden anderen Fällen) an Giant weiter, da wir uns einig sind, dass das nicht nur Einzelfälle mehr sein können. Wenn Giant dass dann nachbessern sollte, würde ich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Also bespricht es mal mit euren Händlern, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.



holunder00 schrieb:


> Sieht aber danach aus, als ob es auch schon angefangen hat Material abzutragen...


Sehe ich auch so, das ist wohl auch betroffen. Danke an alle die Bilder reingeschickt / sich gemeldet haben, dass es auch bei euch so ist.


----------



## Szmul (13. November 2020)

Also so sieht es bei mir aus. Beide Seiten betroffen. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Distanzscheiben zu schmal was zu kleines Spielraum zwischen der Wippe und Sitzstreben verursacht.


----------



## Kickaxe (13. November 2020)

@Szmul Das sieht identisch zu meinem aus. Hatte auch überlegt, ob etwas dickere Scheiben das Richtige wären. Allerdings kann man dann den Hinterbau nicht mehr an der Wippe befestigen, weil die Scheiben im weg wären. Ich denke die müssen das Design an sich verbessern. Wenn so viele von uns das Problem haben, liegt es auch nicht nur an Toleranzen oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holunder00 (13. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> @Szmul Das sieht identisch zu meinem aus. Hatte auch überlegt, ob etwas dickere Scheiben das Richtige wären. Allerdings kann man dann den Hinterbau nicht mehr an der Wippe befestigen, weil die Scheiben im weg wären. Ich denke die müssen das Design an sich verbessern. Wenn so viele von uns das Problem haben, liegt es auch nicht nur an Toleranzen oder so.


An sich ne gute Idee mit den Scheiben, da gibt es bei Frantos Passscheiben in allen erdenklichen Größen. ABER, das Problem mit dickeren Scheiben wird sein, dass die Sitzstreben dann minimal gespreizt werden. Weiß nicht in wie fern der Alu-Hinterbau in der Hinsicht flexibel ist... Und wenn diese Spreizung eintreten sollte, stimmt die Winkel von den Auflageflächen an Wippe und Sitzstreben nicht mehr, was somit dann wieder ein Scheuern verursacht. Ich denke, das wird auf Rückruf hinauslaufen...


----------



## twentysixtrix (13. November 2020)

Macht euch mal nicht verrückt wegen den Abriebsspuren.
So lang es keine Funktionseinbuße gibt und keine Geräusche entstehen muss man keine Angst haben, oder etwas heraufbeschwören...

Habe jetzt (zum ersten Mal) bei meinem Trance von 2017 mal nach gesehen und da ist das auch...Schmutz und kleine Steine hinterlassen halt ihre Spuren...
Aber trotz des viel kleineren Spaltes ist nicht extrem Material abgerieben worden. Lediglich der Lack ist nen bissel runter...

Bei euch sieht es noch mal extremer aus, weil der Klarlack auf schwarzem Untergrund das alles noch verstärkt...

Die Stelle ist halt sehr exponiert.
Wenn ihr sie stützen wollt, schneidet euch ne Art marshguard zurecht und verhindert somit, dass das HR dort permanent dreck rauf feuert😅🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Martinwurst (13. November 2020)

Naja, das ist halt schon ein bischen ne Fehlkonstruktion.
Wär für mich eher die Frage, ob man das für den Preis akzeptieren möchte oder nicht.


----------



## holunder00 (13. November 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Macht euch mal nicht verrückt wegen den Abriebsspuren.
> So lang es keine Funktionseinbuße gibt und keine Geräusche entstehen muss man keine Angst haben, oder etwas heraufbeschwören...
> 
> Habe jetzt (zum ersten Mal) bei meinem Trance von 2017 mal nach gesehen und da ist das auch...Schmutz und kleine Steine hinterlassen halt ihre Spuren...
> ...


Ich finde, das sieht aber dennoch nicht so schlimm aus. Auf den Fotos hier sieht man dass richtig Material abgetragen wurde, bzw die Kanten der Langlöcher schon entgratet sind... bei dir sieht es tatsächlich „nur“ nach Lackabrieb aus


----------



## Kickaxe (13. November 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Aber trotz des viel kleineren Spaltes ist nicht extrem Material abgerieben worden. Lediglich der Lack ist nen bissel runter...


Sowas habe ich an meinem fünf Jahre alten Trance auch, das ist aber wirklich nur der Lack direkt an den Oberflächen um das Lager. Nach 3 Stunden fahren erwarte ich, dass mein Bike sich nicht von selbst ziemlich heftig, und im Vergleich zu deinem und meinem alten Trance großflächig, zerkratzt. 

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum Giant die Langloch-Metalleinsätze nicht weiter nach innen positioniert hat, und dann dickere Spacer verbaut. Das würde mehr Abstand zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe ermöglichen, ganz nach Vorbild des Gelenks hinter dem Tretlager, welches meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen ist.


----------



## twentysixtrix (20. November 2020)

Hey Folks!

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mittlerweile aus, was die bevorzugte Geo-Einstellung (high/low) betrifft?!

Ich hatte am vergangenen Wochenende Zeit, meines auf einer meiner Lieblingsstrecken zu testen und bin nun um einiges schlauer, was den Vergleich zu meinem 2017er Trance angeht.
Das aktuelle ist einfach nur ne Rakete!
Super stabil in Anliegern und wenn’s schnell und wurzeliger wird, doch keines Wegs weniger verspielt wenn es in die Luft geht! Ich war erschrocken, wie gut es sich auf steilen, dirtjump-artigen Sprüngen macht! Kein Nachteil ggü. meinem alten Trance. Super wendig, lässt sich hin- und her werfen in der Luft und selbst Tricksereien gehen super 🙌🏼 
Meine Befürchtungen haben sich also alle zerstreut 🥳
Einzig die größeren Laufräder, genauer die größere Trägheit, sorgte beim ersten Motowhip für ein kleines Aha-Erlebnis. Die Schwungmasse schwang ganz schön aus und musste mit deutlich mehr Nachdruck zum zurückkommen animiert werden 🤣
Aber einem daran gewöhnt, geht auch der Hobel fantastisch quer in der Luft 🤩

Nun zurück zu meiner Frage: 
Ich habe beide settings ausprobiert und kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden, ob ich das tiefere Tretlager, oder den etwas steileren Lenkwinkel mehr zu schätzen weiß...
Wie sieht’s da bei euch aus?!

Im übrigen haben sich jetzt bei mir auch minimale Abriebspuren an der neuralgischen Stelle. 
aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe mache ich mich nicht verrückt. Denn erstens betrifft das nur den Lack (da frisst sich nichts ins Carbon oder in die Flipchips) und zweitens ist auf den Rahmen eh LIFETIME-Warranty. Falls es also wirklich nen Defekt geben sollte gibts eben nen neuen Rahmen. Und besonders bei Giant gibt es in so einem Fall keine Probleme (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern...)!


----------



## Kickaxe (20. November 2020)

Ich bin bisher nur im low-Modus gefahren, und aktuell bin ich mit meinem anderen Bike nach einer üblen Erkältung am Kondition wieder aufbauen. Werde die nächste MTB-Ausfahrt aber mal in der high-Position probieren!


----------



## Astaroth (21. November 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Hey Folks!
> 
> Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mittlerweile aus, was die bevorzugte Geo-Einstellung (high/low) betrifft?!
> 
> ...



Langsam kommen mir Zweifel ob es eine so gute Idee war das TranceX zu bestellen. Zum einen ist die lange Lieferzeit für mich ziemlich ärgerlich und zweitens nervt mich der Abrieb zwischen der Strebe und dem Umlenkhebel. Was soll's, die Lieferzeit ist bei den anderen Herstellern auch nicht besser und da ja Giant eine Lebenslange Garantie gibt werden die Sorgen gleich wieder ein wenig kleiner...
Was mir Mut macht sind die positiven Berichte von Euch wenn ihr mit dem Bike unterwegs seid. 
Macht der Flipchip wirklich soviel aus wenn man den dreht?


----------



## Wojcicki (23. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Macht der Flipchip wirklich soviel aus wenn man den dreht?


Ich bin gestern das erste Mal in der "High Position" gefahren und fand den Unterschied erstaunlicherweise deutlich spürbar. Hatte das im Vorfeld eigentlich eher als Spielerei und Gimmick abgetan, aber die Sitzposition ist meinem Empfinden nach trotz der minimalen Umstellung deutlich verändert. Ich werde diese beibehalten.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. November 2020)

Inwiefern verändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wojcicki (23. November 2020)

Schwer zu beschreiben für mich, weil ich ja nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung hab. Aber im Vergleich zur tieferen Position aufrechter sitzend und gefühlt weiter nach vorn. Mit mehr Gewicht auf dem Lenker. Kommt mir jedenfalls sehr entgegen.


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

Auf diesen Vergleichstest bin ich schon neugierig.








						Welcome to the 2021 Field Test: Trail & Enduro Bikes - Pinkbike
					

The 10 trail bikes featured in this Field Test are revealed, as well as a look at how we tested.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## Kickaxe (24. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Auf diesen Vergleichstest bin ich schon neugierig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich definitiv auch! Ich warte nur auf das Jahr, wo endlich mal ein preisliches Maximum gesetzt wird. Von uns wird ja wohl keiner das Advanced 0 kaufen, und das Fox live valve system wird ja schon nochmal das Fahrgefühl verändern.


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

Wäre auch für ein Preislimit bei den Tests aber es ist doch auch spannend was die HighEnd Modelle so können. Das Giant ist ja bei dem Test nicht mal das teuerste Bike...


----------



## nixxda (24. November 2020)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Test aus dem Enduro Magazin? 
Laut Webseite sollte der im Heft 12/20 drin sein. Da findet man aber nichts. 
Weiß da jemand etwas?


----------



## Rick7 (24. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Auf diesen Vergleichstest bin ich schon neugierig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ja sehr, sehr gut


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

nixxda schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Test aus dem Enduro Magazin?
> Laut Webseite sollte der im Heft 12/20 drin sein. Da findet man aber nichts.
> Weiß da jemand etwas?


Im Bike Magazin wurde auch ein Test für die Ausgabe 12/20 angekündigt. Wurde aber nur das normale Trance getestet.


----------



## nixxda (24. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Im Bike Magazin wurde auch ein Test für die Ausgabe 12/20 angekündigt. Wurde aber nur das normale Trance getestet.


Ach genau das meinte ich auch. Irgendwie verwechselt. 
Trotzdem wäre ein Test vom Enduro mag auch interessant.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. November 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Laut dem Instagram-Profil des Enduro-Magazins haben die gerade ein Trance X im Test. Dem Foto nach zu urteilen ist es wohl ein Carbon. Der Test soll schon bald erscheinen.





nixxda schrieb:


> Ach genau das meinte ich auch. Irgendwie verwechselt.
> Trotzdem wäre ein Test vom Enduro mag auch interessant.



Ganz Unrecht hast du nicht. Ich habe mich mal selbst zitiert. Warte nach wie vor gespannt auf den Test im Enduro Magazin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

Auf den Test vom Enduro Mag bin ich auch schon neugierig.


----------



## nixxda (24. November 2020)

Test von Pinkbike zum Trance x

Edit: 
Das war leider nicht so ganz der Test den ich mir gewünscht hatte. Gefühlt war es eher nen Test des Live Valve Fahrwerks und nicht des Rads an sich. Hätte man jedes mal wenn er "live valve" gesagt hat nen shot getrunken hätte man das Video wohl nicht überstanden...

Absolute Kurzfassung des Videos:
Schnellste Zeit bergauf, langsamste Zeit bergab. Beides liegt laut dem Tester an live Valve. Mehr zu dem Bike wurde eigentlich fast nicht gesagt.


----------



## Kickaxe (24. November 2020)

nixxda schrieb:


> Test von Pinkbike zum Trance x
> 
> Edit:
> Das war leider nicht so ganz der Test den ich mir gewünscht hatte. Gefühlt war es eher nen Test des Live Valve Fahrwerks und nicht des Rads an sich. Hätte man jedes mal wenn er "live valve" gesagt hat nen shot getrunken hätte man das Video wohl nicht überstanden...
> ...


Das ist leider echt ernüchternd. Sowas passiert immer, sobald das Bike irgendein besonderes Feature hat: Canyon Strives Shape Shifter, Scotts remote lockout, des Trance X Live Valve... 

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum die sich immer so auf diese Features fokussieren. Klar, die gehören angesprochen, aber das Bike, woran die Teile hängen, scheinbar komplett zu vergessen, ist ja nicht grade eine journalistische Meisterleistung, und ist vor allem nicht das, was der Leser lesen will!


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

Die Zeitschrift Mountainbike hat das Bike 11/20 auch getestet. Das Bike erreichte 891 Punkte.


äußerst gelungene Geometrie
top Fahrwerk mit Fox Live Valve System
bergab extrem potent für den Federweg

- bergauf wird es als träge beschrieben

Genau das Gegenteil vom PB Test laut der Zusammenfassung von @nixxda

Habe gerade ein Video auf YouTube gesehen wo einer sein TranceX Advanced Pro1 in XL ohne Pedale wiegt. Die Waage blieb bei umgerechnet ca. 13,25KG stehen.


----------



## Kickaxe (25. November 2020)

Pinkbike hat sich geäußert:
"Hey everyone, thanks for the feedback on the review. Due to the crazy times we are in there are limited test bikes available and the top spec Trance is the only one Giant could send. We are looking to introduce budget caps to future Field Tests so that we're on bikes in the lower price ranges."
👍🏼


----------



## Szmul (26. November 2020)

Kickaxe, 
hast Du schon von deinem Händler eine Antwort auf die Reklamation erhalten? Du hast irgendwann geschrieben, er solle die Fotos an Giant senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (26. November 2020)

Szmul schrieb:


> Kickaxe,
> hast Du schon von deinem Händler eine Antwort auf die Reklamation erhalten? Du hast irgendwann geschrieben, er solle die Fotos an Giant senden.


Ja klar, sorry. Status is jetzt: Ich soll weiter fahren (es quietscht ja schließlich nicht und ich fühle beim Einfedern nichts), und wenn Giant seine Hausaufgaben erledigt hat und die neu-designedten Teile da sind, bekomme ich eine neue Wippe und einen neuen Hinterbau.


----------



## Astaroth (26. November 2020)

@Kickaxe ist das offiziell von Giant das der Hinterbau überarbeitet wird oder nur eine Aussage vom Händler? Du bist ja auch in einem anderen Forum unterwegs. Ist da das Problem auch aufgetreten?


----------



## Szmul (26. November 2020)

Ich bin kein Ingenieur aber glaube ich nicht, dass die Wippe sowie den Hinterbau überarbeitet wird. Man kriegt die neuen Sachen, da die alten geschliefen sind. Hier reichen 1-1,5 mm breiterer Distanzscheiben und entsprechend längere Schrauben aus. Mir interessiert ob da irgendwelche Rufaktion offiziel angesagt ist.


----------



## Kickaxe (26. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @Kickaxe ist das offiziell von Giant das der Hinterbau überarbeitet wird oder nur eine Aussage vom Händler? Du bist ja auch in einem anderen Forum unterwegs. Ist da das Problem auch aufgetreten?


Der Thread im anderem Forum ist eigentlich garnicht aktiv scheinbar… Offiziell von Giant habe ich es jetzt tatsächlich nicht, aber zum MY2022 werden sie doch sicherlich etwas an der Konstruktion ändern. Wird auf Dauer zu teuer, jedem Kunden, der drauf Bock hat, quasi zwei Rahmen zu schenken. Ist aber natürlich möglich, dass es denen einfach scheissegal ist 



Szmul schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Ingenieur aber glaube ich nicht, dass die Wippe sowie den Hinterbau überarbeitet wird. Man kriegt die neuen Sachen, da die alten geschliefen sind. Hier reichen 1-1,5 mm breiterer Distanzscheiben und entsprechend längere Schrauben aus. Mir interessiert ob da irgendwelche Rufaktion offiziel angesagt ist.


Ohne entweder die Wippe am Gelenk schmaler oder den Hinterbau am Gelenk breiter zu bauen, passt da keine dickere Scheibe rein. Deswegen wird, um einen problemfreien Hinterbau zu haben und tatsächlich dickere Scheiben zu benutzen, zwingendermaßen zumindest eins dieser beiden Bauteile verändert werden müssen.


Übrigens tritt das Problem nur in der Low-Position auf. In der High-Position scheuert nix. Um es nur im High Modus fahren zu können habe ich das Bike aber nicht gekauft.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. November 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Ohne entweder die Wippe am Gelenk schmaler oder den Hinterbau am Gelenk breiter zu bauen, passt da keine dickere Scheibe rein. Deswegen wird, um einen problemfreien Hinterbau zu haben und tatsächlich dickere Scheiben zu benutzen, zwingendermaßen zumindest eins dieser beiden Bauteile verändert werden müssen.


vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der lackierung bzw lässt sich daran zukünftig was verändern...
NACHTRAG: wenn wer das x1 oder adv1 heute am bf fürn hlaben preis in xl sieht, bitte bescheid geben


----------



## AStateOfTrance (27. November 2020)

Servus,

ich liebäugle sehr mit einem Trance X. Konkret hab ich das Advanced Pro 1 im Blick. 

Ich suche im Prinzip "eins für alles", d.h. das Bike soll bergab deutlich potenter als das bisherige (Radon Slide 140 Carbon) sein, aber auch bergauf gut gehen. Wichtig ist mir, dass auch lange Touren damit gut machbar sind. Im Sommer haben wir die Heckmair-Transalp mit knapp 15.000 Hm in einer Woche gemacht, das sollte schon möglich sein. Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, erfüllt das Trance X dieses Profil. 

Das Ibis Ripmo bin ich Probe gefahren - bergab der Hammer, bergauf auch noch ziemlich ordentlich. Allerdings in Carbon (für mich) viel zu teuer, in Alu dann doch etwas Übergewicht...

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung zur Größe geben? Ich bin 1,84m groß bei 90 cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe also ziemlich lange Beine, was bei manchen Bikes in Größe L zu einem grenzwertigen Sattelstützenauszug führt. Gleichzeitig ist XL dann eher etwas zu lang. Laut Giant bin ich am oberen Ende des Bereichs für Größe L. 

Jemand eine Empfehlung? Danke schonmal


----------



## Kickaxe (27. November 2020)

@ziaberer Hi! Ich denke das Trance wird deinem Fahrprofil gerecht werden, da es trotz relativ wenig Federweg sich vom Fahrgefühl bergab fast so gut wie ein Enduro fährt-habe ich neulich gegen ein Pivot Firebird getestet-, und Beruf auch eine Maschine ist.

Zur Größe: Ich bin 1,80m mit der gleichen Schrittlänge und fahre ein L. Meine Sattelstütze ist etwa 5,5cm rausgezogen, das finde ich in Ordnung, und es lässt Spielraum, falls man eine 200mm Sattelstütze fahren will. Weil der Reach so lang ist, wird L auch für dich passen denke ich, außer du hättest wirklich gerne ein sehr laufruhiges Bike, aber das scheint mir von deinem Beitrag nicht wirklich so.


----------



## Astaroth (27. November 2020)

@ziaberer mir geht es genauso wie dir. Bin 184cm groß und meine SL beträgt ca. 88cm. Ich wollte ein neues Bike das meine Fanes ablöst und mit dem ich alles machen kann. Sprich von AlpenX bis zum leichten Bike Park Einsatz sollte alles abgedeckt sein. So kam ich auf das TranceX Advanced Pro1. Als es hier in den News vorgestellt wurde bin ich dann ein paar Tage später zum Händler gefahren und habe mir das Bike in L bestellt. Liefertermin KW8/2021. Nun warte ich Woche für Woche das es endlich geliefert wird. Ich denke wenn du noch eins abbekommen willst dann heißt es für dich schnell handeln bevor es ausverkauft ist.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (27. November 2020)

Danke euch für die Rückmeldungen! Das klingt schon mal super. Parallel werde ich noch Stumpjumper und Cube Stereo 150 probesitzen. Aber ich glaube das Giant passt am besten zu dem was ich vorhabe. 

Ich habe bei einem Händler in der Nähe das Trance X in XL und L vorreservieren lassen, XL soll schon nächste Woche da sein und L Ende Dezember. Wenn das tatsächlich so klappt wäre es der Hammer.

@Kickaxe Echt 90 cm SL bei 1,80m? Haha, das sind ja noch extremere Proportionen als bei mir ;-)


----------



## holunder00 (27. November 2020)

Das mit der lebenslangen Garantie stimmt so nicht. Diese gilt nur für Fahrräder, die nicht downhill bewegt werden.
Auf solche gibt es lediglich 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (27. November 2020)

@ziaberer das Stumpjumper EVO wäre bei mir auch eine Alternative gewesen aber das Expert Modell war ja schon ausverkauft bevor es vorgestellt wurde. Was noch eine Alternative für mich gewesen wäre, wäre das Pivot Switchblade. Da ich das Giant aber als "Jobrad" erwerbe kann ich nicht mehr stornieren. Außerdem wäre das über 1000€ teurer gewesen und ob ich diesen Unterschied merke (außer im Geldbeutel) wage ich für mich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Rick7 (27. November 2020)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Rückmeldungen! Das klingt schon mal super. Parallel werde ich noch Stumpjumper und Cube Stereo 150 probesitzen. Aber ich glaube das Giant passt am besten zu dem was ich vorhabe.
> 
> Ich habe bei einem Händler in der Nähe das Trance X in XL und L vorreservieren lassen, XL soll schon nächste Woche da sein und L Ende Dezember. Wenn das tatsächlich so klappt wäre es der Hammer.
> 
> @Kickaxe Echt 90 cm SL bei 1,80m? Haha, das sind ja noch extremere Proportionen als bei mir ;-)


Stumpi kannst sowohl beim evo als auch beim normalen fast vergessen. Is alles weg... Hier und da hab ich noch n S2 oder n s4 normal im Netz (also ohne evo) gesehen. Aber das war die absolute Ausnahme und auch mit Lieferzeit. Hätte mich auch interessiert das Rad.
Ja ein pivot wäre mal was... Aber die sind ja preislich jehenseits von gut und böse. Da kommt einem Specialized vor wie n Versender


----------



## Wojcicki (1. Dezember 2020)

Hinten habe ich jetzt den Maxxis Assegai Dual drauf, passt mir bergauf (dafür brauch den ja..!) deutlich besser als dieses 3-Komponenten-Flutschi (Danke auch an die Hobby-Alchimisten im Maxxis-Thread). Ebenso gefällt die höhere Position, meiner Meinung nach bequem und tourentauglich. Ich freunde mich also immer mehr mit dem Bike an. Fahre jetzt auch erstmal keine Klicker mehr, da ich mein Glück beim Rodeo nicht weiter strapazieren wollte. Ein deutlich angenehmeres, weil sicheres Gefühl, muss ich leider eingestehen. Am letzten WE gab es dennoch nen Satz kalte Zehen gratis, da muss ich also schuhetechnisch für Fahrten um 0°C wohl noch nachbessern.
Am WE davor wars zwar wärmer, aber fisselig nass.  Da wäre ich bergab am liebsten abgestiegen, so haben meine Bremsen vorn und hinten gequietscht. Ich hab mich anschließend bei allen Tieren des Waldes persönlich entschuldigt. GRAUSAM! Der Schrauber meines Local Dealers hat mir beim zufälligen Vorbeihasten nur zugerufen: "TYPISCH! GIANT! REGEN! BELÄGE! ANSCHLEiFEN!" und noch was mit "STAHL! ORGANISCH!". So oder in beliebig anderer Reihenfolge. Verstehe das nicht ganz, auch weil sich mittlerweile für mich nach 20 Jahren Auszeit hinter jedem Teil des MTB ne kleine Wissenschaft offenbart. Kann mir das also jemand übersetzen? Was muss ich tun..?


----------



## Kickaxe (1. Dezember 2020)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> Hinten habe ich jetzt den Maxxis Assegai Dual drauf, passt mir bergauf (dafür brauch den ja..!) deutlich besser als dieses 3-Komponenten-Flutschi (Danke auch an die Hobby-Alchimisten im Maxxis-Thread). Ebenso gefällt die höhere Position, meiner Meinung nach bequem und tourentauglich. Ich freunde mich also immer mehr mit dem Bike an. Fahre jetzt auch erstmal keine Klicker mehr, da ich mein Glück beim Rodeo nicht weiter strapazieren wollte. Ein deutlich angenehmeres, weil sicheres Gefühl, muss ich leider eingestehen. Am letzten WE gab es dennoch nen Satz kalte Zehen gratis, da muss ich also schuhetechnisch für Fahrten um 0°C wohl noch nachbessern.
> Am WE davor wars zwar wärmer, aber fisselig nass.  Da wäre ich bergab am liebsten abgestiegen, so haben meine Bremsen vorn und hinten gequietscht. Ich hab mich anschließend bei allen Tieren des Waldes persönlich entschuldigt. GRAUSAM! Der Schrauber meines Local Dealers hat mir beim zufälligen Vorbeihasten nur zugerufen: "TYPISCH! GIANT! REGEN! BELÄGE! ANSCHLEiFEN!" und noch was mit "STAHL! ORGANISCH!". So oder in beliebig anderer Reihenfolge. Verstehe das nicht ganz, auch weil sich mittlerweile für mich nach 20 Jahren Auszeit hinter jedem Teil des MTB ne kleine Wissenschaft offenbart. Kann mir das also jemand übersetzen? Was muss ich tun..?


Hast du deine Bremsbeläge richtig eingebremst? Wegen organischen vs. sintered Belägen: https://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/organische-oder-gesinterte-bremsbelaege Ich habe aktuell für den primären Biss vorne organisch und hinten sintered, werde aber wenn die organischen aufgebraucht sind auch dort zu sintered wechseln.


----------



## Wojcicki (1. Dezember 2020)

Vom Einbremsen habe ich schonmal was gehört und vermutlich im Eifer des Gefechts etwa läppsch durchgeführt ...
War jetzt schon im Thread für die BR-MT520 und werde für mich wohl mal die Trickstuff Power-Beläge testen. Mit Einbremsen, versteht sich. Werte wie Bremskraft, Standfestigkeit und Verschleiß sind dabei für mich nicht wirklich wichtig, Ich bin nach 20 Jahren V-Brakes ja schließlich nix Gutes gewöhnt. Aber das Quietschen muss defintiv mal weg ..!


----------



## Wojcicki (1. Dezember 2020)

Btw. interessante Mitteilung auf der TRICKSTUFF-Homepage ...


----------



## Astaroth (3. Dezember 2020)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Rückmeldungen! Das klingt schon mal super. Parallel werde ich noch Stumpjumper und Cube Stereo 150 probesitzen. Aber ich glaube das Giant passt am besten zu dem was ich vorhabe.
> 
> Ich habe bei einem Händler in der Nähe das Trance X in XL und L vorreservieren lassen, XL soll schon nächste Woche da sein und L Ende Dezember. Wenn das tatsächlich so klappt wäre es der Hammer.
> 
> @Kickaxe Echt 90 cm SL bei 1,80m? Haha, das sind ja noch extremere Proportionen als bei mir ;-)



Hast du schon eine Entscheidung getroffen?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (3. Dezember 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine Entscheidung getroffen?


Fast! Bin heute beim Händler die Alu-Version des Trance X in L und XL gefahren. XL ist zu lang, L passt (Sattelstützenauszug ist noch okay). Ich fand das Bike bei meiner kurzen Testfahrt schon in Alu spritzig und wendig. Ich denke in Carbon und mit den Carbon-Laufrädern ist das nochmal eine andere Nummer.

Das Stumpi bin ich in S5 gefahren - ist ganz was anderes, hat auch gut gepasst, aber es gefällt mir optisch nicht so und ich finde es auch sehr teuer. 

Stereo 150 TM bin ich auch gefahren, das ist klar eine Nummer größer Richtung Enduro. Fährt sich aber auch gut und ist natürlich extrem gut ausgestattet mit Magura MT7 und komplettem Fox Factory Fahrwerk und Transfer Stütze.

Alles in allem gefällt mir das Giant aber am besten. Also wenn hier keiner laut Stop schreit, wird es das wohl werden


----------



## Astaroth (4. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (5. Dezember 2020)

stop


Astaroth schrieb:


> Orbea Occam vs Giant Trance X: Trail Bike Showdown​


leck mich, was soll denn soen schaiss hier wieder? hab mich grad aus "vernunftgründen" vom kauf abgewandt und jetzt kommst du mit dem video daher, was ich mir als fazit schon genau so gedacht habe.
ich denke jetzt ist es nur fair, wenn wir uns den kaufpreis für MEINE neue transe teilen! lass uns per pm klären wie wir das jetzt umsetzen, ohkeh?


----------



## holunder00 (5. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten von Giant zu den Macken an den Hinterbauten?


----------



## Astaroth (5. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> stop
> 
> leck mich, was soll denn soen schaiss hier wieder? hab mich grad aus "vernunftgründen" vom kauf abgewandt und jetzt kommst du mit dem video daher, was ich mir als fazit schon genau so gedacht habe.
> ich denke jetzt ist es nur fair, wenn wir uns den kaufpreis für MEINE neue transe teilen! lass uns per pm klären wie wir das jetzt umsetzen, ohkeh?


Schaiss auf Vernünftig sein, man lebt doch nur einmal...


----------



## Szmul (7. Dezember 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten von Giant zu den Macken an den Hinterbauten?


Ja. Bei mir ist die Reklamation anerkannt. Der Händler wartet jetzt auf Teile von Giant, was bis zu einem Monat dauern kann. Gut, dass wir bald Winter haben.


----------



## holunder00 (7. Dezember 2020)

Szmul schrieb:


> Ja. Bei mir ist die Reklamation anerkannt. Der Händler wartet jetzt auf Teile von Giant, was bis zu einem Monat dauern kann. Gut, dass wir bald Winter haben.


Das klingt doch vielversprechend... hoffentlich sind die neuen Teile auch überarbeitet, nicht das es wieder vorkommt


----------



## Kickaxe (7. Dezember 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten von Giant zu den Macken an den Hinterbauten?


Bei mir nichts neues.


Szmul schrieb:


> Ja. Bei mir ist die Reklamation anerkannt. Der Händler wartet jetzt auf Teile von Giant, was bis zu einem Monat dauern kann. Gut, dass wir bald Winter haben.


Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (9. Dezember 2020)

Habe heute den Händler zwecks Liefertermin für das bestellte TranceX kontaktiert. Leider hatte er für mich keine "gute" Nachrichten. Der Liefertermin wurde um sagenhafte 2 Wochen nach hinten verschoben. Ich hoffe das bleibt dabei.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (9. Dezember 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Habe heute den Händler zwecks Liefertermin für das bestellte TranceX kontaktiert. Leider hatte er für mich keine "gute" Nachrichten. Der Liefertermin wurde um sagenhafte 2 Wochen nach hinten verschoben. Ich hoffe das bleibt dabei.


Wann ist denn bei Dir Liefertermin und welche Version hast Du bestellt?

Ich habe es jetzt getan und das Advanced Pro 1 in L bestellt. Liefertermin ist schon KW 52, aber ich glaub auch erst dran wenn ich es in der Hand hab.

Kann jemand was zur Lackqualität sagen? Der Hochglanzrahmen sieht schon etwas empfindlich aus. Ich werde dem Impuls sofort in den Wald zu fahren widerstehen und erstmal Folie an die üblichen Stellen anbringen.

Freue mich extrem drauf!!


----------



## Astaroth (9. Dezember 2020)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Wann ist denn bei Dir Liefertermin und welche Version hast Du bestellt?
> 
> Ich habe es jetzt getan und das Advanced Pro 1 in L bestellt. Liefertermin ist schon KW 52, aber ich glaub auch erst dran wenn ich es in der Hand hab.
> 
> ...



Habe mir genau wie du das Advanced Pro1 in L bestellt und der Liefertermin wurde von KW8 auf KW10 verschoben. Bestellt habe ich kurz nachdem es hier auf MTB News vorgestellt wurde. Der Händler ist aber guter Dinge dass das Bike vor dem angegebenen Liefertermin kommt aber das meinte er bei meiner Bestellung auch schon😳


----------



## robertg202 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das Reign 2020 vs. TranceX probiert? Auf dem Papier sind die ja sehr nah beieinander, sowohl was Geometrie als auch Federweg angeht... Würde mich sehr interessieren wie der Unterschied beim Fahren ist.


----------



## Kickaxe (9. Dezember 2020)

@ziaberer der Lack ist an sich scheinbar echt gut. Der Klarlack des schwarzen Bereichs des Oberrohrs hatte jedoch schon nach einer Ausfahrt ganz ganz viele microkratzer. Sieht man aber nur mit Taschenlampe. Folie hab ich an den Gabel-Standrohren, dem gesamten Unterrohr (wen es fürs Zuschneiden der Folie interessiert: der Winkel des Gummi-Unterrohrschutzes ist exakt 35°) sowie an Sitz-und Kettenstreben in der Nähe der Achse, wo der Rahmen am breitesten ist.


----------



## twentysixtrix (9. Dezember 2020)

@ziaberer auch ich kann nichts schlechtes über den Lack sagen. Bin es „nackig“ an mehreren Wocheneden anfangs gefahren und es hat keine Spuren hinterlassen. Mikrokratzer hat man mEn schon nach dem ersten zwei/drei mal rüberwischen mit nem normalen Lappen. Mittlerlerweile ist aber auch an den neuralgischen Stellen Folie drauf.

@Kickaxe hast du die Originale Folie am Unterrohr entfernt, oder hat das Alu-Modell dort keine?!

Was den Abrieb/Schleifspuren zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe betrifft ist es bei mir gleichbleibend minimal. Eben so, wie es ist wenn kleine Sandkörner leicht am Klarlack reiben...keine tiefen Spuren, kein Abreiben bis aufs Carbon, wie manche hier prophezeit haben. 
War bis jetzt jedes Wochenende bei jeder Witterung (und Schlammbeschuss) damit ausgiebig unterwegs.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, bin ich im übrigen noch immer im High-Mode unterwegs. Irgendwie taugt mir die noch aufrechtere Sitzposition und der etwas steilere Lenkwinkel mehr. Auch, dass das Tretlager 10mm höher ist passt mir besser in den Kram....

Übrigens funktioniert nen Coil-Dämpfer auch sehr gut in der Transe 👌🏼


----------



## Kickaxe (9. Dezember 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> @Kickaxe hast du die Originale Folie am Unterrohr entfernt, oder hat das Alu-Modell dort keine?!


Öh, bei mir war da nix drauf. Nur das Ding aus Gummi halt.


----------



## twentysixtrix (9. Dezember 2020)

@Kickaxe dann haben anscheinend nur die Plaste-Modelle eine Schutzfolie, beginnend Nähe Steuerrohr, bis fast an den Gummi-Unterrohrschutz verlaufend von Hause aus...


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Dezember 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Übrigens funktioniert nen Coil-Dämpfer auch sehr gut in der Transe 👌🏼


welchen hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## Astaroth (9. Dezember 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> @Kickaxe dann haben anscheinend nur die Plaste-Modelle eine Schutzfolie, beginnend Nähe Steuerrohr, bis fast an den Gummi-Unterrohrschutz verlaufend von Hause aus...


Das sieht man sogar auf den Produktfotos von Giant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentysixtrix (10. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welchen hast du denn verbaut?


Nen RS Super Deluxe ultimate.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Dezember 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Nen RS Super Deluxe ultimate.


dank dir!
welche maße haben die neuen transen denn?


----------



## twentysixtrix (10. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dank dir!
> welche maße haben die neuen transen denn?


185mm EBL * 55mm Hub, Trunnion versteht sich 😅

Ist nahezu identisch mit dem Vorgängermodell in 27,5“, bis darauf, dass der Dämpferhub dort auf 52,5mm begrenzt war. Die meisten Dämpfer sind jedoch bei 185mm/Trunnion-Bauweise per spacer reduziert auf 52,5mm oder 50mm.
Bedeutet, dass man den Dämpfer auf 55mm umbauen kann und somit (wie in meinem Fall) den Coil-Dämpfer aus dem Vorgänger auch im aktuellen Trance X fahren kan 🙃


----------



## platt_ziege (10. Dezember 2020)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> 185mm EBL * 55mm Hub, Trunnion versteht sich 😅
> 
> Ist nahezu identisch mit dem Vorgängermodell in 27,5“, bis darauf, dass der Dämpferhub dort auf 52,5mm begrenzt war. Die meisten Dämpfer sind jedoch bei 185mm/Trunnion-Bauweise per spacer reduziert auf 52,5mm oder 50mm.
> Bedeutet, dass man den Dämpfer auf 55mm umbauen kann und somit (wie in meinem Fall) den Coil-Dämpfer aus dem Vorgänger auch im aktuellen Trance X fahren kan 🙃


kagge, hätt ich das mal vor nen paar wochen gewusst. irgendwo gabs nämlich nen passenden günstig für das 27,5 vorgängermodell, wo die vernunft mir dann sagte "lass es sein, dann red ich dir ggf bzgl einer neuen transe nicht so stark rein"...


----------



## Kickaxe (12. Dezember 2020)

kneitzke schrieb:


> Also auf meine Schuhe habe ich lebenslange Garantie...gibt es also doch ;-) bei WWW.AMISH-SHOP.COM


Schön, dass du hier Spam verbreitest  🤢


----------



## platt_ziege (12. Dezember 2020)

kneitzke schrieb:


> Also auf meine Schuhe habe ich lebenslange Garantie...gibt es also doch ;-) bei WWW.AMISH-SHOP.COM


bist du schwachkopf so dumm wie die schuhe hässlich sind?


----------



## twentysixtrix (12. Dezember 2020)

kneitzke schrieb:


> Also auf meine Schuhe habe ich lebenslange Garantie...gibt es also doch ;-) bei WWW.AMISH-SHOP.COM


WTF?! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Astaroth (13. Dezember 2020)

@platt_ziege  bist du schon schwach geworden und hast dir ein TranceX bestellt?


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Dezember 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @platt_ziege  bist du schon schwach geworden und hast dir ein TranceX bestellt?


noch nicht, hab mir zum burstag erstmal den ultralite schlafsack von western mountaineering geschenkt, denn nen esel hab ich ja derzeit, aber keinen vernünftigen und zum biken geeigneten schlafsack mit dem ich im winter draussen ohne zelt schlafen kann.
wollte aber beim nächsten trip nach hamburg mal vor ort nach den lieferzeiten fragen. das ganze hängt aber auch mit dem kulanzverhalten von giant ab, denn mir ist vor ein paar monaten das trx vorderrad beim fahren explodiert, was laut netz kein einzelfall ist, aber hier in deutschland ist der kundenservice ja seit etlichen jahren wg wohlstandverdummung abgeschafft worden. mal schaun wie die sache ausgeht...

fröhlichen 3. advent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (19. Dezember 2020)

In der neuen Ausgabe des Enduro Magazin ist der Test des TranceX Advanced Pro1 enthalten 😍


----------



## AStateOfTrance (19. Dezember 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe des Enduro Magazin ist der Test des TranceX Advanced Pro1 enthalten 😍


Wie kommt man da dran? Ich kenne nur die Enduro mtb Website, und da habe ich nichts gefunden 🤔


----------



## Astaroth (19. Dezember 2020)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da dran? Ich kenne nur die Enduro mtb Website, und da habe ich nichts gefunden 🤔


Über die App "Enduro Mountainbike Magazin"


----------



## AStateOfTrance (19. Dezember 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Über die App "Enduro Mountainbike Magazin"


Dankeschön! Klingt ja fast alles super. Der Test bestätigt aber auch meine Befürchtung dass die G2 Bremsen der Schwachpunkt an dem Bike sind. Ich komme von einer Magura MT5 - mal sehen wie die SRAM sich schlägt...


----------



## Kickaxe (19. Dezember 2020)

Sehr angenehm, dass mal die nicht-live valve Version getestet wurde, holt sich ja eh kaum ein Schwein


----------



## Astaroth (19. Dezember 2020)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Klingt ja fast alles super. Der Test bestätigt aber auch meine Befürchtung dass die G2 Bremsen der Schwachpunkt an dem Bike sind. Ich komme von einer Magura MT5 - mal sehen wie die SRAM sich schlägt...


Gern geschehen👍
Ich werde die Bremsen zunächst auch am Bike lassen den bei uns im bayrischen Wald werden die locker reichen.


Kickaxe schrieb:


> Sehr angenehm, dass mal die nicht-live valve Version getestet wurde, holt sich ja eh kaum ein Schwein


Sehe ich auch so. Was ich auch interessant finde ist die Meinung zum Flip Chip. Die sind der Meinung das der gar nicht nötig sei und das die tiefe Position des Flip Chips die beste sei um das Maximum aus dem Bike rauszuholen.
 Bin schon auf den Test von MTB News gespannt wie da das Bike abschneidet. Mal den Test von PB aussen vor gelassen schneidet das TranceX Advanced Pro 0 in den meisten Test/Reviews doch recht gut/positiv ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte111 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

mein lokaler Händler kann nur das Advanced Pro 2 anbieten.


			https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-x-advanced-pro-2-2021.
		


Kann jemand was zu der Pike Select sagen?
Diese hat den einfachen Charger und nicht wie die Select+ den Charger 2.1.
Wäre interessant mit welcher Fox-Gabel die Select in etwa gleichauf ist?

Finde das Pro 1 insgesamt stimmiger. Leider mangelt es an der Verfügbarkeit...


----------



## Kickaxe (20. Dezember 2020)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Wäre interessant mit welcher Fox-Gabel die Select in etwa gleichauf ist?


Ich hab gehört, dass die Dämpfereinheit etwa so wie die GRIP in Fox Rhythm Gabeln ist. Muss aber nichts schlechtes heißen.

Ich würde dann allerdings persönlich lieber das Alu Trance X 1 nehmen, eben mit deutlich besseren Komponenten und einem dadurch wahrscheinlich ähnlichen Gewicht.


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass die Dämpfereinheit etwa so wie die GRIP in Fox Rhythm Gabeln ist. Muss aber nichts schlechtes heißen.
> 
> Ich würde dann allerdings persönlich lieber das Alu Trance X 1 nehmen, eben mit deutlich besseren Komponenten und einem dadurch wahrscheinlich ähnlichen Gewicht.


Dito. Auch wenn der Carbon Rahmen schon deutlich sexier ist  sie select funktioniert (Vorsicht Spekulation und Erfahrung mit günstigen rockshox Dämpfungen) denke ich schlechter als die viel gelobte grip Dämpfung bei den günstigen Füchsen. Das ist halt so ne neu Auflage der yari motion control mit ifp. Tuning ist bei ambitionierter Fahrweise da m. E. Pflicht. Die grip soll ja bspw wirklich nen guten Job machen. Echt schade dass die low end Modelle nie getestet werden. Fände ich mal spannend.


----------



## Astaroth (20. Dezember 2020)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein lokaler Händler kann nur das Advanced Pro 2 anbieten.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Angaben auf der Giant Homepage stimmen dann ist das Advanced Pro1 in M und L in einem Giant Store sofort verfügbar. Wenn du ernsthaftes Interesse  hast dann würde ich da morgen sofort anrufen...

PS: PB startet einen neuen Fieldtest mit preiswerten Modellen wie vor ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Lotte111 (20. Dezember 2020)

Danke für all die Infos 
Die nicht lokalen Giant-Stores sind auch eine Option. Wenn möglich, will ich das aber lieber bei meinem Händler abwickeln. Es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit die Dämpfereinheit auszutauschen (ca. 200€, wäre dann wie Select+).
Weiß aber nicht, ob ich da jetzt Bock drauf habe und ob das Sinn macht. 
Mal schauen was wird...


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2020)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Danke für all die Infos
> Die nicht lokalen Giant-Stores sind auch eine Option. Wenn möglich, will ich das aber lieber bei meinem Händler abwickeln. Es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit die Dämpfereinheit auszutauschen (ca. 200€, wäre dann wie Select+).
> Weiß aber nicht, ob ich da jetzt Bock drauf habe und ob das Sinn macht.
> Mal schauen was wird...


Für die Kohle würde ich die Gabel dann lieber zu mst geben und bei besserem Ergebnis noch bissl Geld sparen


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Dezember 2020)

liegt das an dem corinna quatsch mit der schlechten verfügbarkeit, weiss da jemand watt?


----------



## twentysixtrix (20. Dezember 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> liegt das an dem corinna quatsch mit der schlechten verfügbarkeit, weiss da jemand watt?


Unter anderem, ja.

Einerseits hat eben Anfang des Jahres sämtliche Produktion in Fernost still gestanden, andererseits war die Nachfrage dieses Jahr extrem hoch (durch lockdown und Reisebeschränkung haben viele Menschen das Hobby Radfahren für sich neu entdeckt).
Und nun kommt eben beides zusammen. 
kleines Beispiel: die Schaltwerksfeder für ein 2021er XT Schaltwerk konnte 3 Monate lang nicht produziert werden. Dann kann Shimano keine Schaltwerk produzieren und (pünktlich) liefern, somit sitzen alle (!) die XT Schaltwerke für ihre Räder brauchen erstmal auf dem Trockenen. Ergo können Räder erst stark zeitverzögert fertig gebaut werden. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Nachfrage so sehr weltweit gestiegen ist, dass sämtliche Produktionskapazitäten auf lange Zeit im Voraus ausgebucht sind. 
Giant steht da noch recht gut da, da sie relativ viele eigene Werke besitzen. 
Aber selbst dort wird es knapp, weil sie auch sehr viel Auftragsfertigung betreiben.

Kleines Beispiel von Cannondale: die sind für 2021 nicht in der Lage neue Händler aufzunehmen, da sie schlicht keine Räder für diese hätten. Alles (!) was für 2021 produziert wird ist jetzt schon verkauft.

Das heist unterm Strich dass A alles deutlich später erst erhältlich ist und B man für bestimmte Firmen oder Modelle tatsächlich nicht darum herum kommt, Händler anzurufen und zu hoffen dass sie entsprechendes Modell geordert haben...


----------



## Simoncrafar (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich kann am Dienstag mein Trance X 2 beim Händler abholen. Ursprünglich hätte es erst in KW 19 kommen sollen, ich frag mal nach ob der Händler weiss, warum das Rad jetzt schon kommt....


----------



## Astaroth (27. Dezember 2020)

Mein Händler meinte vor ein paar Wochen zu mir das er guter Dinge ist das ich mein bestelltes Bike früher bekommen sollte als er in seinem System stehen hat. Als Grund nannte er den Lockdown der sich abzeichnete und den wir momentan haben. Im Frühjahr als der erste Lockdown war hat er das gleiche erlebt. Er bekam viele Bikes früher als wie vom Hersteller angegeben. Der Grund dafür war das einige Händler die Bestellungen wieder stornierten und dann die freien Bikes auf die anderen wartenden Händler verteilt wurden. Das kann ich mir jetzt bei dir auch vorstellen @Simoncrafar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoncrafar (29. Dezember 2020)

Sodele, heute morgen das Bike beim Händler abgeholt. Auf Grund des Virus war die Übergabe kurz und schmerzlos. Ich konnte nicht nach dem frühen Liefertermin fragen, der Verkäufer war nicht da.

Bin gerade dabei die Sattel- und Lenkerhöhe hinzufummeln. Es kommt ein Ergon Sattel und Renthal Cockpit 31.8 drauf. Original Vorbau und Lenker wiegen zusammen 500gr, ist eigentlich ein "normaler" Wert für Standardware. In den englischen Foren wurde geschrieben, dass das Cockpit extrem schwer wäre....
Verarbeitung rundum alles top (Lack ist nice), nach wie vor ist die SLX Kurbel drauf und sogar eine Kabolt Steckachse vorne verbaut! Tuning Potential sind wohl die Laufräder, aber das wars dann auch schon. Die Sattelstütze fahre ich einfach mal bis sie kaputt geht oder sich als Schrott erweist. Auf die Bremsen bin ich gespannt ob die was taugen... Habe hier noch eine relativ neuwertige Magura MT5 liegen, falls ich tauschen müsste.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (29. Dezember 2020)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Sodele, heute morgen das Bike beim Händler abgeholt. Auf Grund des Virus war die Übergabe kurz und schmerzlos. Ich konnte nicht nach dem frühen Liefertermin fragen, der Verkäufer war nicht da.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei die Sattel- und Lenkerhöhe hinzufummeln. Es kommt ein Ergon Sattel und Renthal Cockpit 31.8 drauf. Original Vorbau und Lenker wiegen zusammen 500gr, ist eigentlich ein "normaler" Wert für Standardware. In den englischen Foren wurde geschrieben, dass das Cockpit extrem schwer wäre....
> Verarbeitung rundum alles top (Lack ist nice), nach wie vor ist die SLX Kurbel drauf und sogar eine Kabolt Steckachse vorne verbaut! Tuning Potential sind wohl die Laufräder, aber das wars dann auch schon. Die Sattelstütze fahre ich einfach mal bis sie kaputt geht oder sich als Schrott erweist. Auf die Bremsen bin ich gespannt ob die was taugen... Habe hier noch eine relativ neuwertige Magura MT5 liegen, falls ich tauschen müsste.


Viel Spaß damit! Mein Advanced Pro 1 hätte letzte Woche geliefert werden sollen, ist aber noch nicht da... Damit ist wohl zu rechnen in diesen Zeiten. Wenn es da ist, muss der Händler es auch noch aufbauen. Schade, hätte gerne die freien Tage zum Einstellen und testen genutzt...


----------



## SuperiorF40 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
in der bike Zeitschrift, Ausgabe 2/21 ist ein Test vom Giant Trance X2 und vom Trance Advanced mit dem Fox Valve Fahrwerk enthalten.

Beim X2 wird vor allem der doch recht schwere LRS (5325gr) und der ebenfalls nicht leichte Alurahmen (3128gr) kritisiert.

Wenn ich mir allerdings die Punketabelle im Detail anschaue, verstehe ich die Bergauf- Bewertung mit nur 1,5 Pkt. beim Gesamtgewicht und die 17,5 Punkte beim Fahrverhalten nicht ganz.

Auch bei der Bergab-Bewertung erscheinen mir, im Vergleich zu den anderen getesteten MTB, die Punkte zu der Federung vorne und zu der Fahrstabilität etwas wenig.

Meiner Meinung nach wären das 5 Punkte mehr und dadurch ergibt sich das Gesamturteil: Sehr gut

Guten Rutsch an alle glücklichen
Trance X Besitzer und solche, die es noch werden.

Grüße aus Franken.


----------



## Astaroth (31. Dezember 2020)

Egal wie die ganzen Magazine das TranceX bewerten. Ich für meinen Teil freu mich riesig darauf und ich weiß das ich damit sehr viel Spaß haben werde.


----------



## Rick7 (31. Dezember 2020)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der bike Zeitschrift, Ausgabe 2/21 ist ein Test vom Giant Trance X2 und vom Trance Advanced mit dem Fox Valve Fahrwerk enthalten.
> 
> Beim X2 wird vor allem der doch recht schwere LRS (5325gr) und der ebenfalls nicht leichte Alurahmen (3128gr) kritisiert.
> ...



Ach komm, was die _bike_ schreibt is doch sowas von wurscht... Die jammern doch immer noch den leichten 26zoll bikes mit 70 Grad Lenkwinkel hinterher. Ich finde die sind nicht am Puls der Zeit. Is aber vermutlich auch der Leserschaft geschuldet. 🤭
Hätte mir zwar wenn, das X1 geholt, aber generell is das aktuelle Trance X sicher eine sehr gute Plattform. Beim X2 haben sie vermutlich die 36er rythm ned so berauschend gefunden.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. Dezember 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ach komm, was die _bike_ schreibt is doch sowas von wurscht... Die jammern doch immer noch den leichten 26zoll bikes mit 70 Grad Lenkwinkel hinterher. Ich finde die sind nicht am Puls der Zeit. Is aber vermutlich auch der Leserschaft geschuldet. 🤭
> Hätte mir zwar wenn, das X1 geholt, aber generell is das aktuelle Trance X sicher eine sehr gute Plattform. Beim X2 haben sie vermutlich die 36er rythm ned so berauschend gefunden.



Ersteres tun sie nicht. Und zweiteres, also das Fox-Fahrwerk, heben sie lobend hervor: "Im Vergleich zu manch anderem Bike in diesem Vergleich besitzt das Giant vom Handling her sogar schon Enduro-Quaitäten. Auch das Fox-Fahrwerk steckt bereitwillig ein und reagiert sensibel." 

Aber so ist das eben mit Vorurteilen...


----------



## Rick7 (31. Dezember 2020)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ersteres tun sie nicht. Und zweiteres, also das Fox-Fahrwerk, heben sie lobend hervor: "Im Vergleich zu manch anderem Bike in diesem Vergleich besitzt das Giant vom Handling her sogar schon Enduro-Quaitäten. Auch das Fox-Fahrwerk steckt bereitwillig ein und reagiert sensibel."
> 
> Aber so ist das eben mit Vorurteilen...


Richtig 

Na ich hab den Artikel ja nicht gelesen sondern nur den Beitrag aufgegriffen. 
Ich geb trotzdem nicht viel auf die bike. 

Frohes neues ✌️


----------



## Simoncrafar (3. Januar 2021)

Ja der Bike Test, habe den heute auch in Ruhe gelesen......
Ich hätte mir bei dem Test schon auch genauere Details bez Fahrverhalten der einzelnen Bikes gewünscht. Im Wiegen und Messen ist die Bike immer vorne mit dabei (was ja auch interessant ist), die Fahreindrücke der Räder muss man aber dafür zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen......bischen mau.


----------



## Simoncrafar (3. Januar 2021)

Bei meinem X 2 habe ich jetzt mal die Sattelstütze geprüft, das Anschlagen der vorderen Schraube auf dem Gehäusebund  (Überwurfmutter) habe ich nicht. Die Stütze lässt sich nicht so weit absenken, dass die Schraube dort kontaktieren würde.

Bin mit dem bike bis jetzt leider noch nicht gefahren, evtl dann am Mittwoch. Den Hinterbau habe ich auf High gestellt um so mal ein Reiben von Dämpferwippe an den Innenflächen des Hinterbaus zu vermeiden.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Freigang aber auch in "Low" ausreichend sein. Zumindest statisch konnte ich beim vollen Einfedern nicht mal ansatzweise eine Kontaktmöglichleit der beiden Bauteile erkennen. Vielleicht ist es im Fahrbetrieb unter Seitenlast dann einfach anders.....

Ich hatte bis jetzt beim Händler 4 Trance X bikes über die letzten Monate gesehen / angeschaut. Alle sahen in dem Bereich Hinterbau / Dämpferwippe vom Abstand her optisch gleich aus. Auch an meinem Bike konnte ich keinen Unterschied zu den angeschauten bikes erkennen. Also ich glaube nicht, dass Giant bis jetzt hier etwas abgeändert hat.... Bei mir ist der "Spalt" bzw Abstand rechts (Antriebsstrang seitig) größer wie links. Rechts ca 25/100, links ca 15/100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (8. Januar 2021)

Aus purer Neugier habe ich mir heute auch die "Bike" gekauft. Die quetschen doch glatt 9mm mehr Federweg 😉 aus dem Hinterbau als von Giant angegeben.


----------



## Kickaxe (8. Januar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Aus purer Neugier habe ich mir heute auch die "Bike" gekauft. Die quetschen doch glatt 9mm mehr Federweg 😉 aus dem Hinterbau als von Giant angegeben.


Mit einem längeren Dämpferhub?


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf das Advanced Pro 1 nun schon seit Mitte November mein Eigen nennen. Ich hatte Glück mit der Lieferzeit, denn ich habe es tatsächlich innerhalb von 8 Tagen im Haus stehen gehabt. Mit 183cm fahre ich Größe -L-. Es ist ein echt schönes Rad.







In der Zeit konnte ich es - soweit man dass hier am Niederrhein machen kann -  schon gut testen. Das Ding ist der Wahnsinn. Es geht gut bergauf und noch besser bergab. Nun muss man sagen, dass ich von einem 26" Enduro mit 160mm Federweg komme. Das ist schon einen andere Welt.

Der Grip mit den 29" Räder ist bemerkenswert und das Fahrweg ist eine Wucht. Ich fahre es durchaus straff in der Low-Position. Es lässt die 135mm hinten nach deutlich mehr anfühlen. Ohne aber dabei wie eine Sänfte zu wirken. Eher spielerisch geht es von links nach rechts, oben und unten. Wheelie, Manual und Bunny Hops über Baumstämme. Echt gut.

Trotz 20cm mehr Radstand gegenüber meinen alten Rad geht das Trance X sehr wendig um die Kurven. Es liegt super in der Luft und auch in steilen Passagen ist mir das große Laufrad hinten nicht negativ aufgefallen. Bei Spüngen ist es sogar so, dass ich die meisten zu weit springe, da das Rad extrem schnell ist.

Das Gewicht war für mich in 25 Jahren MTB nie sooo wichtig, daher will ich dazu nix schreiben.

Die Bremsen sind nicht der Knaller, das kann ich so wie in den Tests geschrieben, bestätigen.
Die Schaltung schaltet deutlich lauter als meine bisherigen XT oder auch XO an den alten Rädern.

Es ist nahe dran an der eierlegenden WollmilchSau. Ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem Rad nicht fahren würde.


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2021)

Hier noch ein Bild: sauber - aber noch mit den Übergabe-Pedalen.


----------



## Astaroth (8. Januar 2021)

@Lübke27  dein Bericht tut mir im Herzen weh aber ich freue mich für dich das du Bike schon dein Eigen nennen darfst.
Wenn ich bei mir so aus dem Fenster schaue brauch ich ehrlich gesagt noch kein neues Bike...


----------



## Astaroth (8. Januar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Mit einem längeren Dämpferhub?



Bin zwar nicht Zuhause aber ich denke nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (8. Januar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Es ist nahe dran an der eierlegenden WollmilchSau. Ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem Rad nicht fahren würde.


arrgghhhh, muss das sein?


Lübke27 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild: sauber - aber noch mit den Übergabe-Pedalen.


arrgghhhh, muss das sein?
verdammt sieht das gut aus. ich hasse ja diesen einzug von möchtegern individualität auf basis von clownsfarbenfundamentals. so schlicht ist halt einfach zeitlos und man macht sich nicht zum affen respektive clown. am liebsten wäre mir ja schwarz oder noch besser oliv matt, so wie man seinerzeit seine autos selber "lackiert" hat.


----------



## Lübke27 (8. Januar 2021)

Sorry, dass ich hier für "Sehnsucht" sorge. Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: das Rad ist geil! Das Wetter gefällt mir auch nicht. Ich freu mich schon, es bei Temperaturen über 10 Grad zu fahren. Das wird noch besser.  






Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Januar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: das Rad ist geil!


wenn du jetzt nicht damit aufhörst, werde ich dich finden und dir das schaiss ding unauffällig entwenden


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Januar 2021)

Ganz schön schlammig gestern. Hab die Matsche langsam satt.


----------



## Astaroth (10. Januar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ganz schön schlammig gestern. Hab die Matsche langsam satt.


Und ich den Schnee


----------



## SuperiorF40 (10. Januar 2021)

Ich fand den Schnee 
gestern recht schee.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (14. Januar 2021)

Am 22.01.kann ich mein X1 beim Händler holen! Bin mal gespannt wie sich fährt, nach 4 Jahren Giant Abstinenz. 

Was würdet hr tunen, um es leichter zu bekommen. LrS, Cockpits?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (14. Januar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Am 22.01.kann ich mein X1 beim Händler holen! Bin mal gespannt wie sich fährt, nach 4 Jahren Giant Abstinenz.
> 
> Was würdet hr tunen, um es leichter zu bekommen. LrS, Cockpits?


Ich hole morgen mein Advanced Pro 1 beim Händler ab 

Am LRS wirst Du am meisten Effekt bemerken. Alles andere würde ich beim X1 erst mal unangetastet lassen, ist doch super ausgestattet (hätte am Advanced Pro 1 auch lieber Shimano gehabt, aber das gesamtpaket ist halt top). Ansonsten evtl. noch einen Carbonlenker.


----------



## Astaroth (14. Januar 2021)

Langsam werde ich sauer...
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit Eurem TranceX👍


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Januar 2021)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ganz Unrecht hast du nicht. Ich habe mich mal selbst zitiert. Warte nach wie vor gespannt auf den Test im Enduro Magazin.



Da ist das Ding, äh, der Test!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (16. Januar 2021)

So, gestern hab ich das Advanced Pro 1 abgeholt und abends erstmal die üblichen Stellen mit Rahmenschutzfolie abgeklebt. Der Rahmen sieht in Hochglanz super geil aus, gefällt mir noch besser als auf den Fotos.

Erste Ausfahrt heute war vielversprechend, auch wenn grade die meisten Wege hier total vereist und spiegelglatt sind. Daher heute hauptsächlich auf Radwegen und Straße. Das Bike geht bergauf super, die Sitzposition war für mich erstmal ungewohnt weil viel weiter vorne als mein altes, aber sehr komfortabel. Bergab kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber das Fahrwerk fühlt sich vielversprechend an. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein großes Bike!


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (17. Januar 2021)

Hat noch einer Fahreindrücke, insbesondere vom Alu X1?

Es ist noch lange hin, bis meins da ist.

VORFREUDE ist einfach groß.


----------



## twentysixtrix (17. Januar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Am 22.01.kann ich mein X1 beim Händler holen! Bin mal gespannt wie sich fährt, nach 4 Jahren Giant Abstinenz.
> 
> Was würdet hr tunen, um es leichter zu bekommen. LrS, Cockpits?


Habe als erstes bei meinem Adv X1 die Bremsen getauscht. Die g2 Bremsen sind echt crappie...
Jetzt folgte noch der Laufradsatz, genauer die Naben. Die originalen Giant-Naben sind recht schwer und sehr einfach aufgebaut.
Lenker/Vorbau habe ich auch getauscht bzw. vom alten Rad übernommen, weil ich mein Cockpit einfach liebe 😅
Der Alu X1 Kit ist einfach Klasse, selbst die Bremsen sind brauchbar. Einzig die Laufräder bieten Potential, da sind einige hundert Gramm Ersparnis drin.

Bei der Vario-Stütze gibt es mMn auch noch Potential. Meine (alte) OneUp Stütze ist bei 150mm Verstellweg leichter als die Giant-Variante mit 125mm Hub.

Ansonsten lassen die Komponenten wohl keine Wünsche offen 👌🏼

Kann mich meinen Vorredner auch dahin gehend anschließen, dass ich bei dem Adv X1 nen XT Build besser gefunden hätte. Dann hätte ich mir die neuen Bremsen sparen können 🤪

Viel Freude mit der neuen Rakete!
Du wirst es nicht bereuen.
Meines zaubert mir jedes Mal ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, weil es einfach nur ne Waffe ist. Bergauf und besonders bergab 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Astaroth (17. Januar 2021)

@twentysixtrix  welche Nabe hast du nun verbaut und was sparst du dir da an Gewicht ein? Bremse tippe ich mal auf XT.


----------



## twentysixtrix (20. Januar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @twentysixtrix  welche Nabe hast du nun verbaut und was sparst du dir da an Gewicht ein? Bremse tippe ich mal auf XT.


Ich war dekadent und hab meinen Weihnachstbonus in einen Tune Nabensatz investiert. 
Der Laufradsatz wiegt jetzt fantastische 1660g, mit den org. TRX Felgen und DT Revolution Speichen.

Bei den Bremsen hätte ich gerne XT genommen, aber die sind durch die „neuen“ I-Spec EV Hebel nicht wirklich gut kompatibel zu dem SRAM shifter.
Es wurde ein Satz Magura Trail SL. Super Bremsleistung und schöne Optik mit den hochglanzpolierten Sätteln.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (20. Januar 2021)

Am Montag das X1 beim Händlern abgeholt. Größe S.

Heute dem bike die erste Schlammpackung verpasst. Teils Schnee und Eis, sowie viel Schmoder. 

Durch die schweren Reifen ist es doch zäher bergauf als gedacht. Morgen mal die Waage auspacken.

Da ich es eher für leichte trails nutze und als bike für jede Tour, überlege ich auf den Highroller um zu rüsten oder den leichteren LRS.

Bergab läuft es wie auf Schienen und fühlt sich leicht an.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (20. Januar 2021)

Hat einer die TR 1 LRs gewogen?


----------



## Astaroth (21. Januar 2021)

Wer jetzt noch mit dem Gedanken spielt sich ein Advanced Pro1 in M/L zu holen der wird leider leer ausgehen...


----------



## Lotte111 (21. Januar 2021)

Hab meins Gr. M am Dienstag bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (21. Januar 2021)

Viel Spaß @Lotte111 
Welches Modell hast du genommen?


----------



## Lotte111 (21. Januar 2021)

Das Advanced Pro1. Ursprünglich sollte es das X1 oder X2 werden. Wegen Verfügbarkeit und weil mir das Advanced auch besser gefällt hat sich das jetzt so ergeben.
Bin aber auch noch nicht weiter gefahren. Einfach zu viel Schnee.


----------



## andi22168 (21. Januar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wer jetzt noch mit dem Gedanken spielt sich ein Advanced Pro1 in M/L zu holen der wird leider leer ausgehen...


Weshalb genau?


----------



## Astaroth (21. Januar 2021)

andi22168 schrieb:


> Weshalb genau?



Weil Giant Deutschland ausverkauft...


----------



## grindyourmind (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Mein Name ist Raphael und ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Trance x2 (erstes Fully). Bike fühlt sich im großen und ganzen sehr stimmig an. Aber......ich habe versucht das Fox Fahrwerk bestmöglich einzustellen. Bei der Gabel ist es mir gelungen, jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass wenn ich mich neutral über den Rad positioniere der Dämpfer hinten (Float dps performance) im geschlossenen "Modus" doch sehr weit einfedert. "Im offenen Zustand komme ich auf die vorgeschlagenen 30% )
Hat noch jemand dieses Problem? Warte noch auf meine Dämpferpumpe um feinjustieren zu können. Vielleicht liegt hier der Fehler. 
Naive Frage- Kann man einen Dämpfer überhaupt ganz sperren sowie die Gabel, sodass keine Druck ausgeübt werden kann!

Danke.
lg. Raphael


----------



## AStateOfTrance (22. Januar 2021)

grindyourmind schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> Mein Name ist Raphael und ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Trance x2 (erstes Fully). Bike fühlt sich im großen und ganzen sehr stimmig an. Aber......ich habe versucht das Fox Fahrwerk bestmöglich einzustellen. Bei der Gabel ist es mir gelungen, jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass wenn ich mich neutral über den Rad positioniere der Dämpfer hinten (Float dps performance) im geschlossenen "Modus" doch sehr weit einfedert. "Im offenen Zustand komme ich auf die vorgeschlagenen 30% )
> Hat noch jemand dieses Problem? Warte noch auf meine Dämpferpumpe um feinjustieren zu können. Vielleicht liegt hier der Fehler.
> ...


Hi Raphael,

Glückwunsch zum ersten Fully, mit dem Trance X hast Du glaube ich eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.

Bei dieser MTB-Klasse (Trail/All-Mountain) ist es in aller Regel nicht möglich, Gabel und Dämpfer komplett zu sperren. So auch beim Trance X. Wenn man so etwas will, muss man sich im XC-Sektor umschauen, wo es oft einen Lockout am Lenker gibt.

Auch im "geschlossenen" Modus federt der Dämpfer ein Stück ein, es soll hauptsächlich das Wippen beim Bergauftreten unterdrückt werden. Nach meinen ersten Eindrücken (hab mein Advanced Pro 1 selbst erst eine Woche) funktioniert das aber durch den Maestro-Hinterbau sogar im offenen Modus ziemlich gut. 

100 % Ruhe wirst Du im Hinterbau nie haben, das ist aber m.E. nicht nötig. Wenn Dich das Einsinken stört, kannst Du ja den SAG mal auf weniger als 30 % reduzieren. Der Hinterbau wird dann auf dem Trail weniger sensibel sein. Die Druckstufe kann man beim DPS nur in den drei Stufen einstellen, richtig? Der DPX2 an meinem Trance X hat hier noch ein Rädchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grindyourmind (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo Ziaberer,

Super,
vielen Dank für die rasche und ausführliche Antwort. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt. 
Ja, er hat drei Stufen zur Einstellung!

danke und ein schönes wochenende!

lg. Raphael


----------



## SuperiorF40 (22. Januar 2021)

Habe mir für mein Trance X2 einen Mavic Crossmax LRS geholt, spart mal gleich 500gr an rotierenden Maßen ein,
Macht sich mit agileren Antritt durchaus positiv bemerkbar.
Eine richtige Probefahrt, um die Vee Tire zu testen steht noch aus, werde berichten....


----------



## Lotte111 (25. Januar 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Ich war dekadent und hab meinen Weihnachstbonus in einen Tune Nabensatz investiert.
> Der Laufradsatz wiegt jetzt fantastische 1660g, mit den org. TRX Felgen und DT Revolution Speichen.
> 
> Bei den Bremsen hätte ich gerne XT genommen, aber die sind durch die „neuen“ I-Spec EV Hebel nicht wirklich gut kompatibel zu dem SRAM shifter.
> ...


Wieviel wiegt der LRS im Originalzustand?
Hast du doch bestimmt mal zuvor gewogen.


----------



## MaTricKz (25. Januar 2021)

Servus liebe Giant Fahrer
Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein Trance X2 zu holen... Schwanke noch zwischen trek fuel ex 8 vom Händler oder Trance X2 über Fahrrad xxl.Letzteres hört und liest man nicht viel Gutes... Schrauben tue ich eh selber, aber viele berichten über defekte Bikes und so weiter.. Bin hin und her gerissen
Größe bräuchte ich L (bei 186cm und SL85 cm) 
Wäre mein erstes Giant.... Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir bissl weiterhelfen


----------



## AStateOfTrance (25. Januar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Servus liebe Giant Fahrer
> Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein Trance X2 zu holen... Schwanke noch zwischen trek fuel ex 8 vom Händler oder Trance X2 über Fahrrad xxl.Letzteres hört und liest man nicht viel Gutes... Schrauben tue ich eh selber, aber viele berichten über defekte Bikes und so weiter.. Bin hin und her gerissen
> Größe bräuchte ich L (bei 186cm und SL85 cm)
> Wäre mein erstes Giant.... Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir bissl weiterhelfen


Ein Trance X1 wäre bei Freeride Mountain in Schorndorf auf Lager, versandkostenfrei:








						Giant Trance X 1 metallic black smoke metal L - Freeride Mountain Shop - Fahrrad, Snowbo
					

Das brandneue 29er Trance X von GIANT ist ausgestattet mit einem stabilen und steifen Alurahmen Dazu passend der Maestro-Hinterbau mit 135 mm aktiven Federweg,




					freeride-mountain.com
				




Ich habe dort mein Advanced Pro 1 abgeholt, bisher alles bestens.

Das X1 ist von der Ausstattung super und den Aufpreis zum X2 meiner Meinung nach echt wert, vor allem Fahrwerk und Schaltung/Bremsen.


----------



## Lübke27 (25. Januar 2021)

Ich habe am Wochenende beim (groben) Putzen festgestellt, dass auch bei mir an der Schwinge/Flipchip links ein Abrieb/Schleifen stattfindet. Muss das mal ordentlich sauber machen und dokumentieren.
Dann kann ich meinen Händler informieren und fragen wie wir vorgehen.

Hab mir jetzt erstmal eine neue Bremse bestellt. Magura MT7 ⚓ Mit der G2 R bin ich nicht zufrieden. Und leichter ist die MT7 auch noch.


----------



## twentysixtrix (25. Januar 2021)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt der LRS im Originalzustand?
> Hast du doch bestimmt mal zuvor gewogen.


Gut 200g mehr.
Waren knapp 1900g inkl. Felgenband und Ventile. Ist wohlgemerkt der TRX 2 LRS.




Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende beim (groben) Putzen festgestellt, dass auch bei mir an der Schwinge/Flipchip links ein Abrieb/Schleifen stattfindet. Muss das mal ordentlich sauber machen und dokumentieren.
> Dann kann ich meinen Händler informieren und fragen wie wir vorgehen.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt erstmal eine neue Bremse bestellt. Magura MT7 ⚓ Mit der G2 R bin ich nicht zufrieden. Und leichter ist die MT7 auch noch.


Das mit dem Abrieb ist so eine Sache.

Ich sehe das, wie ich schon einige Male hier geschrieben habe, nicht so dramatisch. Denn erstens ist der Abrieb wohl bei jedem Fully an den Drehpunkten vorhanden, wenn der Spalt sich dafür anbietet(mein altes Trance hat das gehabt und andere Räder haben das auch). 
Zweitens kommt dein Xer noch dazu, dass es sehr leicht zu sehen ist da man durch den Flipchip die Stelle wohl öfter zerlegt sieht und der Spalt eben etwas größer ist sodass „mehr“ bzw. etwas größere Sandkörner darin Platz finden...

Sorgen mache ich mir da nicht, dass sich da irgendetwas „durchreibt“ oder ähnliches passiert.
Die Schleifspuren im Klarlack sind nicht schön, aber keinesfalls funktionseinschränkend oder die Lebensdauer beschränkend.
Jedenfalls mache ich mich deshalb nicht verrückt 😜


----------



## Lübke27 (25. Januar 2021)

Ich seh das tatsächlich auch ganz entspannt. Mit der Info an den Händler möchte ich einfach vermeiden, falls etwas passiert, später nachweisen zu müssen, dass die Sache schon 3 Monate nach Kauf aufgetreten ist. Ich bin eigentlich doppelt abgesichert, da über das Jobrad-Leasing sogar Rahmenbruch, Schäden durch Stürze etc abgesichert ist. Zumindest für die 3 Jahre des Leasings.

Mal schauen, nächste Woche kommt noch ein Nagel aus der rechten Hand raus. Da muss ich erstmal wieder ein paar Tage pausieren. Am WE habe ich durch Zufall ein paar Jungs getroffen, die was nettes gebaut haben. Den letzten Sprung wollte ich mit Halbschale und ohne Protektoren dann doch nicht machen.


----------



## twentysixtrix (25. Januar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Servus liebe Giant Fahrer
> Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein Trance X2 zu holen... Schwanke noch zwischen trek fuel ex 8 vom Händler oder Trance X2 über Fahrrad xxl.Letzteres hört und liest man nicht viel Gutes... Schrauben tue ich eh selber, aber viele berichten über defekte Bikes und so weiter.. Bin hin und her gerissen
> Größe bräuchte ich L (bei 186cm und SL85 cm)
> Wäre mein erstes Giant.... Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir bissl weiterhelfen


Also wenn ich mal meine bescheidene Meinung kund tun darf:

Objektiv betrachtet gleichen sich sich beide Kandidaten recht stark. 
Laut Listenpreis ist das X2 500€ günstiger.
Fahrwerk ist identisch, Schaltanlage am Trek minimal (XT Schaltwerk und Hebel statt SLX) besser.
Die Bremsanlage am Giant ist wiederum deutlich besser (MT 501 mit Servo-Wave im Hebel = deutlich bessere Modulation als der Alivio(!)-400er Hebel am Trek). 
Beim Giant bekommst du oben drauf noch ne 170mm Dropper bei RH L und XL statt 150mm beim Trek. Würde ich als Vorteil sehen...
Ein Schmankerl am Trek ist natürlich der Laufradsatz mit den Carbonfelgen...aber die 500€ Ersparnis kann man genau dort gut investieren...☺️
Die Bereifung, finde ich jedenfalls, am Giant besser...halte von der Maxxis-Kombo sehr viel.

Unterm Strich ist es tatsächlich nicht so einfach...
Ich würde aber behaupten, dass das Trek etwas weniger für ruppiges Gelände übrig hat als das Giant. Sprich das X2 etwas abfahrtslastiger sein wird.

Vllt hilft die Aufschlüsselung etwas weiter...

Eine Sache möchte ich noch kurz zu dem Re:active Dämpfer los werden.
Bedenke, dass speziell für den Hersteller produzierte Dämpfer dich immer in der Auswahl an Austauschvarianten oder Ersatzteilen einschränken können. Sicher ist es nicht so, dass das Rad nicht auch mit einem Standard-Dämpfer fahren würde, aber optimal ist sicher nur wieder mit einem Re:activ Dämpfer...

Und zu guter letzt:
Trek lässt diverse Räder bei Giant fertigen...vllt ja auch dieses Modell und somit wäre es eh egal, ob Trek oder Giant drauf stehen würde 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## twentysixtrix (25. Januar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ich seh das tatsächlich auch ganz entspannt. Mit der Info an den Händler möchte ich einfach vermeiden, falls etwas passiert, später nachweisen zu müssen, dass die Sache schon 3 Monate nach Kauf aufgetreten ist. Ich bin eigentlich doppelt abgesichert, da über das Jobrad-Leasing sogar Rahmenbruch, Schäden durch Stürze etc abgesichert ist. Zumindest für die 3 Jahre des Leasings.
> 
> Mal schauen, nächste Woche kommt noch ein Nagel aus der rechten Hand raus. Da muss ich erstmal wieder ein paar Tage pausieren. Am WE habe ich durch Zufall ein paar Jungs getroffen, die was nettes gebaut haben. Den letzten Sprung wollte ich mit Halbschale und ohne Protektoren dann doch nicht machen.


Sieht spaßig aus 🤩


Die Bremsanlage ist bei meinem X Adv 1 übrigens auch gleich als erstes raus geflogen und wurde durch eine MT Trail SL ersetzt. Die Magura 4-Kolben Bremsen sind einfach nur großartig. Obwohl ich vorn nur ne 180er Scheibe fahre ist die Bremsperformance um Welten besser als mit der G2 mit 200mm Scheibe 👌🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (26. Januar 2021)

Nach langem stillem mitlesen konnte ich meinen "Her-Damit-Klick-Finger" irgendwann
nicht mehr bändigen.
Nun freue ich mich bald hier einzusteigen. Yeah  

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Ihre Bestellung mit der Referenznummer xxxxx wurde an Händler yyyyy gesendet.
Wir werden Sie informieren, sobald Ihre Bestellung beim Fachhändler eingetroffen ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GIANT Deutschland GmbH"

Die Schleifspuren: Für mich sieht dass so aus als ob bei der Produktplanung 
eine dünnere Lackschicht berücksichtigt wurde. Oder?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (26. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Nach langem stillem mitlesen konnte ich meinen "Her-Damit-Klick-Finger" irgendwann
> nicht mehr bändigen.
> Nun freue ich mich bald hier einzusteigen. Yeah
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch ;-)
Welches Modell hast Du bestellt?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (26. Januar 2021)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ;-)
> Welches Modell hast Du bestellt?


In meiner Größe XL gab es "leider" als sofort lieferbar nur ... das Flagschiff der Serie das Advanced Pro 0

Reißt ein Loch in die Kasse, aber ich war nun auch ewig nicht im Urlaub - also wird in Sportgerät investiert statt Reisebüro. (So habe ich es mir jedenfalls schöngeredet.... )


----------



## Lübke27 (26. Januar 2021)

So ein Pech aber auch...


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> In meiner Größe XL gab es "leider" als sofort lieferbar nur ... das Flagschiff der Serie das Advanced Pro 0


da wird dann aber ein ausführlicher bericht fällig ;-)
was fährst du denn bisher?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (26. Januar 2021)

Ich werde schreiben.

Fahre seit über 30 Jahren und meine Liebe zu Giant begann schon in den 90igern.
Dann mein erstes echtes Highlight 2002: Ein Giant NRS mit XTR.
Nach 10 Jahren! ein Rahmenbruch unterhalb vom Dämpfer....und was gab es: KOSTENLOSER Tausch seitens Giant ohne irgendeine Rückfrage...Das Bike habe ich noch heute 

Da der Händler meines Vertrauens auf einmal kein Giant mehr führte, begann eine Odysee
über verschieden Marken.
Aktuell ist mein Arbeitstier ein Canyon Lux CF mit XTR 2x11, Fox Factory DPS und Fox Factory 32.
Habe ich Anfang 2019 günstig geschossen, da die Schweizer Canyon dependance Pure Cycling aufgelöst wurde und die Restbestände deutlich reduziert verkauft wurden.
Eine Höllenrennmaschine mit nur 10,9kg fahrbereit.
ABER: bei Trails habe ich immer Angst, das mir das Teil untem Hintern wegstirbt wenns zu ruppig wird.
Und das Forum hier hat die Angst vor Rahmenbruch bei Canyon nicht besser gemacht :-(

Dann habe ich noch ein ein Stance e+ 0 elektrisch wenn ich mal zu faul bin oder nen Kater habe.

Vom Trance erwarte ich mir nun die ultimative Spaßmaschine im Trailbereich ohne "Bruchangst"

Bin gespannt, Ihr habt mich hier ordentlich angefüttert


----------



## Kickaxe (26. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahren! ein Rahmenbruch unterhalb vom Dämpfer....und was gab es: KOSTENLOSER Tausch seitens Giant ohne irgendeine Rückfrage...Das Bike habe ich noch heute


Wie lief das dann? Den gleichen rahmen hatten die ja wohl dann nicht mehr, und Standards ändern sich in der Zeit ja auch zumindest teilweise.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (26. Januar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Wie lief das dann? Den gleichen rahmen hatten die ja wohl dann nicht mehr, und Standards ändern sich in der Zeit ja auch zumindest teilweise.


Die hatten den Rahmen - aber ja! Haben sich sogar noch über den Händler entschuldigt, dass er nicht mehr in blau vorrätig sei und ich daher einen Rahmen in Grau (damals Team Telekom) bekomme. That's Service.
Edit: Mea culpa, es waren keine 10 Jahre, es waren 8. Die Zeit vergeht zu schnell...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (28. Januar 2021)

Frage: Weiß' jemand welches Schaltauge dazu passt?
Wühle mich gerade durchs Internet und finde nix.
Habe sowas gerne immer im Rucksack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (28. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Frage: Weiß' jemand welches Schaltauge dazu passt?
> Wühle mich gerade durchs Internet und finde nix.
> Habe sowas gerne immer im Rucksack...


Bei mir war eins dabei, leider ohne Nummer oder ähnliches...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (28. Januar 2021)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Bei mir war eins dabei, leider ohne Nummer oder ähnliches...


Ah, dann hoffe ich mal dass bei mir auch eins dabei ist 
Danke!


----------



## Kickaxe (28. Januar 2021)

Bei mir war auch eins dabei. Durch den Umtausch hab ich jetzt sogar zwei rumliegen 😁


----------



## MarkMcGrain (28. Januar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Bei mir war auch eins dabei. Durch den Umtausch hab ich jetzt sogar zwei rumliegen 😁


Dann weiß ich ja wo ich im Zweifel anfrage


----------



## Lübke27 (28. Januar 2021)

Hmmm... bei mir war keins dabei. Skandal.


----------



## Kickaxe (28. Januar 2021)

Aufgrund meines Trance X Schaltaugenmonopols könnte ich das bestimmt teuer bei euch verscherbeln ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (28. Januar 2021)

Also wenn jemand wüsste, wie das Ding genau heißt und wo man es ggf. bestellen kann, wäre das super. Erfahrungsgemäß braucht man dieses Ersatzteil durchaus irgendwann. Bei unseren Transalps die letzten beiden Jahre hat es jedes Mal einer von uns geschafft, das Schaltauge an einem Felsbrocken abzureißen.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (28. Januar 2021)

ziaberer schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand wüsste, wie das Ding genau heißt und wo man es ggf. bestellen kann, wäre das super. Erfahrungsgemäß braucht man dieses Ersatzteil durchaus irgendwann. Bei unseren Transalps die letzten beiden Jahre hat es jedes Mal einer von uns geschafft, das Schaltauge an einem Felsbrocken abzureißen.


Genau


----------



## twentysixtrix (28. Januar 2021)

Wendet euch doch an euren Giant Händler....der hat Zugriff auf alle aktuellen Rahmenspezifischen Ersatzteile...

Es kann natürlich sein, dass es das Teil momentan nur bei Giant gibt, weil es kein zugekauftes Bauteil ist, sondern direkt für den Rahmen konzipiert wurde. 
Dann dauert es natürlich ein wenig, bis die großen Schaltaugen-Anbieter das nachgebaut bzw. gelistet haben...


----------



## twentysixtrix (29. Januar 2021)

Moin!

Habe mal gerade nachgesehen und die org. Artikelnummer bei Giant lautet: 1280GS804Y07D2, Ausfallende GS804Y.
Preis sollte so um 20€ sein. 
Verfügbar soll es ab KW 6 sein, also kommende Woche wenn ich mich nicht täusche...

✌🏻


----------



## AStateOfTrance (29. Januar 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Habe mal gerade nachgesehen und die org. Artikelnummer bei Giant lautet: 1280GS804Y07D2, Ausfallende GS804Y.
> Preis sollte so um 20€ sein.
> ...


Super, danke - das sieht passend aus, auch wenn da noch ein extra Teil zusätzlich dabei ist. Zudem sind die Schrauben dabei, bei meinem mitgelieferten nicht - und die brechen auch gern mal mit ab, wenns dumm läuft...


----------



## Kickaxe (29. Januar 2021)

Shit, jetzt kann ich meins nicht mehr teuer verkaufen... 😂

@twentysixtrix Danke für die Recherche!!


----------



## MarkMcGrain (29. Januar 2021)

@Astaroth - ich bewundere Deine Geduld!

Ich warte nun erst 6 Tage und bin schon hibbelisch.
Angeblich soll es nächste Woche beim Freundlichen im Nachbarkaff ankommen


----------



## Astaroth (29. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> @Astaroth - ich bewundere Deine Geduld!
> 
> Ich warte nun erst 6 Tage und bin schon hibbelisch.
> Angeblich soll es nächste Woche beim Freundlichen im Nachbarkaff ankommen



Ich bewundere mich auch obwohl die Wartezeit echt hart ist😁
Wenn es gut läuft dann bin ich in ca. 6 Wochen erlöst. Mit viel Glück ist dann auch der Schnee weg und ich kann direkt los legen und wie heißt es so schön, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (29. Januar 2021)

Oh, jetzt wirds ganz bitter. Gerade rief mich der Freundliche an, mein Bike sei dann mal abholbereit
und ich könne es ab 10 Uhr morgen früh holen ... 
Das wirft ja mein ganzes Wochenende durcheinander 

Bilder folgen natürlich!


----------



## Astaroth (29. Januar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt wirds ganz bitter. Gerade rief mich der Freundliche an, mein Bike sei dann mal abholbereit
> und ich könne es ab 10 Uhr morgen früh holen ...
> Das wirft ja mein ganzes Wochenende durcheinander
> 
> Bilder folgen natürlich!


Eine Runde Mitleid für Dich...🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (29. Januar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Eine Runde Mitleid für Dich...🍻


Danke Dir  Das wird eine lange Nacht. Warum haben die nicht 3 Stunden früher angerufen...


----------



## Astaroth (29. Januar 2021)

Trance X Advanced Pro 29 Wins Design & Innovation Award! | Giant Bicycles Official site
					

Viewed as a benchmark achievement for the bike industry’s highest-performing products, the Design & Innovations Awards brings together select jour...




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Astaroth (29. Januar 2021)

Und noch eine Auszeichnung 👍👏🏆


----------



## MarkMcGrain (29. Januar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Und noch eine Auszeichnung 👍👏🏆


bitte streu´ kein Salz in die Wunde 
Ich weiß es ist bescheuert 
aber das wird neben meinem Trek 930 und dem Giant NRS den Ehrenplatz einnehmen
und meine Kinder sollen auch noch damit fahren


----------



## MarkMcGrain (30. Januar 2021)

Sooo, das Schaltauge ist da 
(auch ohne Schrauben...)















OK, OK, der Rest auch.   

Eingestellt hab' ichs, morsche gehts auffe Piste.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Januar 2021)

Sehr schön und viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss...


----------



## Lübke27 (30. Januar 2021)

Sehr cool. Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben.

Meins hat seit heute neue Bremsen.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (30. Januar 2021)

Sehen edel aus die Magura - schönes Upgrade.

Hinten auch 203er?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (30. Januar 2021)

Die heutige Matschfahrt hat mir auch nochmal gezeigt, dass die SRAM G2 Bremsen echt nicht der Hit sind. Ich teste mal noch andere Beläge, aber ich denke da kommen Magura MT5 drauf 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (30. Januar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Du wirst viel Spaß damit haben.
> 
> Meins hat seit heute neue Bremsen.



Das blau der Pedale passt in meinen Augen nicht zum Bike...


----------



## Lübke27 (30. Januar 2021)

Ach, das Blau passt live gar nicht so schlecht. Ähnelt dem Blau der Verstellhebel an Gabel und Dämpfer. Kann Dich aber beruhigen, das sind alte Pedale, die nur zum Einfahren der Bremsen drauf waren und zur Schlammschlacht letzte Woche. Fahre eigentlich Klickies.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Januar 2021)

Brauchst mich nicht zu beruhigen. Wenn es dir gefällt und du damit zufrieden bist dann bin ich es auch🍻 und es war nur meine bescheidene Meinung und wie ich lese hat sich das Blau eh bald erledigt😉


----------



## Wojcicki (1. Februar 2021)

Moin X-Men,
geht ja ordentlich ab hier, aber ich werde euch nun verlassen, da ich mein X letzte Woche wieder veräußert habe. Allerdings liegt das weniger am Bike denn an mir, da ich als Wiedereinsteiger nach knapp 25 Jahren schlicht an meinem Fahrstil und -können vorbei gekauft habe. Auch, weil ich mich mangels Kenne in der Vielzahl an MTB-Kategorien sowie deren ganz eigenen Spezifikationen ziemlich orientierungslos verirrt habe und irgendwann dann halt mal falsch abgebogen bin. Das Trance X hat es beim Zweitbesitzer definitiv besser, denn der weiß mal sicher, was er suchte und gekauft hat. Ich habe die Zeit für praktische und theoretische Weiterbildung genutzt und werde am Donnerstag mein Santa Cruz Blur X01 in Empfang nehmen dürfen. Ich ziehe dann mal um zum Heiligen Kreuz.
Hals- und Beinbruch euch allen, bleibt sauber und gesund!


----------



## AStateOfTrance (1. Februar 2021)

Wie es aussieht, hat Giant die Preise für (glaube ich) alle Trance X-Modelle angehoben... Das Advanced Pro 1 ist von 4.799 auf 4.999 Euro gestiegen, das Advanced Pro 0 sogar um 300 auf 8.299 Euro


----------



## Astaroth (1. Februar 2021)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (1. Februar 2021)

Die Containerkosten von Asien nach Europa haben sich um ein vielfaches erhöht. 
Laut Medien teilweise bis zum 6-fachen preis.
Das wird noch weitere Produktpreise beeinflussen.


----------



## twentysixtrix (1. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Die Containerkosten von Asien nach Europa haben sich um ein vielfaches erhöht.
> Laut Medien teilweise bis zum 6-fachen preis.
> Das wird noch weitere Produktpreise beeinflussen.


Es gab tatsächlich einen Rundmail von Giant, dass die Containerkosten um das Fünffache gestiegen sind und somit alle Preise ab Februar im ca. 5% erhöht werden. 

Selbiges gilt auch für diverse andere Großhändler, die vorgewarnt haben.

Habe auf MTB News auch schon vor gut einer Woche einige Artikel dazu gelesen, dass Firmen wie Rose und Propain vor den selben Problemen stehen und die Preise erhöhen werden...


----------



## Kickaxe (1. Februar 2021)

Interessant ist, dass Giant das Alu X2 wohl unter den 3000€ halten wollte. X3 und X1 sind jeweils 100€ teurer geworden (also jetzt 3999€ und 2599€), das X2 bleibt bei 2999€. Macht das X2 also zu einem noch besseren P/L.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (1. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass Giant das Alu X2 wohl unter den 3000€ halten wollte. X3 und X1 sind jeweils 100€ teurer geworden (also jetzt 3999€ und 2599€), das X2 bleibt bei 2999€. Macht das X2 also zu einem noch besseren P/L.


Klar, sonst darf es beim nächsten BIKE Test "Einsteiger Trailfullys" nicht mehr mitmachen. Bis nächstes Jahr, da wird die Einsteigerklasse dann auf 4.000 Euro festgelegt.


----------



## Speedy298 (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Umzug und nachdem ein Kumpel mich wieder zum Biken gebracht hat, war es nun für mich an der Zeit ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Mein Storck Rebel Race wird dieses Jahr auch schon volljährig. 
Da ich immer mal mit meinem Kumpel sein 29" Zoll Radon Hardtail tauschen durfte, habe ich schnell gemerkt, dass mir die großen Räder und die modernere Geometrie liegen. Zudem wollte ich endlich mal ein Fully. 
Nachdem ich mich erstmal halbwegs auf den aktuellen Stand der Fahrradtechnik bringen musste und hier still mitgelesen habe, habe ich heute spontan ein Trance X2 bestellt. 
Sicherlich werde ich aktuell nicht ansatzweise das Potenzial des Rades ausschöpfen. Aber wir sind eifrig auf der Suche nach neuen Trails. 
Hoffe mir ergeht es nicht so wie Wojcicki und habe mir ein Bike angelacht, dass etwas too much für mich ist 😅.
Auch wenn ich erstmal fahren will, habe ich jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen, dass der LRS relativ schwer ist. Habt ihr gute Tipps für ein Upgrade? Bei Slowbuild habe ich einen Newmen SL A 30 Radsatz für 399 € entdeckt. Was würde man hier an Masse sparen? 
Ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig auf das neue Bike wird sicherlich ein schönes Kontrastprogramm zu meinem alten Storck 🙃


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Februar 2021)

Wojcicki schrieb:


> ...da ich mein X letzte Woche wieder veräußert habe.


welches hattest du in welcher grösse und was hast du bekommen?
wo hast du des angeboten gehabt?


twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Es gab tatsächlich einen Rundmail von Giant, dass die Containerkosten um das Fünffache gestiegen sind und somit alle Preise ab Februar im ca. 5% erhöht werden.


dumme wixxer, dann bin ich gleich raus. die ganzen preise heutzutage sind eh schon völlig utopisch und masslos überzogen. sollen andere dafür sorgen, dass sich alle in der kette die taschen voll machen...


----------



## Astaroth (1. Februar 2021)

@platt_ziege  wer zu spät kommt...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (2. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Storck Rebel Race wird dieses Jahr auch schon volljährig.
> Da ich immer mal mit meinem Kumpel sein 29" Zoll Radon Hardtail tauschen durfte, habe ich schnell gemerkt, dass mir die großen Räder und die modernere Geometrie liegen.
> ...


Viel Spaß damit.
Wie Du selbst schreibst, ist dein bisheriges Storck Rebel Race bisher der Maßstab.
Hast Du mal dessen Räder gewogen? (auch wenns nur 26er sind)

Ich würde den neuen Bock erstmal fahren und meinen Eindruck gewinnen und dann
entscheiden was getuned werden muss oder kann um Deinem Anspruch gerecht zu werden ;-)


----------



## Wojcicki (2. Februar 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welches hattest du in welcher grösse und was hast du bekommen?
> wo hast du des angeboten gehabt?



X2 in M
Nur soviel: Ich denke Käufer UND Verkäufer waren zufrieden
ebay Kleinanzeigen

Das mit den Preisen für die Container kann ich bestätigen. Hatte mir mein Fachhändler letzte Woche mit aktuellen Kursen so mitgeteilt. Bei ihm hat sich der Preis etwa verfünffacht. Dazu ist es wohl auch nur schwierig möglich, kleinere Chargen zu bestellen. Mit dem Preisanstieg für GIANT war daher eigentlich zu rechnen, zumal bspw. Cannondale und Specialized im Winter in ähnlichem Umfang angezogen hatten. Allerdings ist das X2 nicht teurer geworden.


----------



## Speedy298 (2. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit.
> Wie Du selbst schreibst, ist dein bisheriges Storck Rebel Race bisher der Maßstab.
> Hast Du mal dessen Räder gewogen? (auch wenns nur 26er sind)
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank!

Ja, vermutlich liegst du vollkommen richtig. Gewogen habe ich den LRS nicht, aber leicht ist er in keinem Fall. 
Wird jetzt auch das erste Mal, dass ich ein Rad tubless fahre. Bin gespannt ob man da auch schon einen Unterschied spürt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentysixtrix (2. Februar 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welches hattest du in welcher grösse und was hast du bekommen?
> wo hast du des angeboten gehabt?
> 
> dumme wixxer, dann bin ich gleich raus. die ganzen preise heutzutage sind eh schon völlig utopisch und masslos überzogen. sollen andere dafür sorgen, dass sich alle in der kette die taschen voll machen...


Willkommen im globalen kapitalismus!

Beschimpfungen helfen da wenig, da wir alle zu einem gewissen Teil im Kreislauf festhängen.
Besonders bei unserem Hobby kann man sich ja den globalen Phänomenen kaum entziehen...irgend ein Bauteil kommt immer vom anderen Ende der Welt und muss ja irgendwie nach De-land transportiert werden...


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2021)

Der/Die platt_ziege braucht gar nicht zu meckern😁. Das war erstens abzusehen das es eine Preissteigerung gibt und zweitens hatte die Person genügend Zeit ein TranceX zuordnen.


----------



## twentysixtrix (2. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ja, vermutlich liegst du vollkommen richtig. Gewogen habe ich den LRS nicht, aber leicht ist er in keinem Fall.
> Wird jetzt auch das erste Mal, dass ich ein Rad tubless fahre. Bin gespannt ob man da auch schon einen Unterschied spürt.
> ...


Ich denke, dass alles an LRSen unter 1800g eine deutliche Verbesserung sein wird. 
Auch solltest du mal die Bereifung checken. Je nach dem, wo du fährst bietet es sich vllt an auf deutlich leichtere, besser rollende Reifen zu wechseln. Das ist deutlich billiger, als nen LRS und bringt richtig viel.


----------



## platt_ziege (2. Februar 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Beschimpfungen helfen da wenig, da wir alle zu einem gewissen Teil im Kreislauf festhängen.


nein, das schimpfen hilft logischerweise nix. das einzige was hilft, ist konsum/kauf verweigerung und im umkehrschluss lassen sich die ganzen phantasiepreise im gesamten mtb segment erklären.
man muss ja nicht über jedes vorgehaltene stöckchen springen und ich kann mich gut beherrschen


----------



## Kickaxe (2. Februar 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> nein, das schimpfen hilft logischerweise nix. das einzige was hilft, ist konsum/kauf verweigerung und im umkehrschluss lassen sich die ganzen phantasiepreise im gesamten mtb segment erklären.
> man muss ja nicht über jedes vorgehaltene stöckchen springen und ich kann mich gut beherrschen


Wenn du kein neues bike brauchst, lautet die Antwort natürlich nicht kaufen. Wenn du aber eins brauchst, aber alle Hersteller die Preise erhöhen, ist es auch wieder egal wo


----------



## Astaroth (3. Februar 2021)

@MarkMcGrain wie sind deine Eindrücke?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @MarkMcGrain wie sind deine Eindrücke vom von deinem neuen Bike?


Ahoi @Astaroth,
die erste große Fahrt steht noch aus, Samstag und Sonntag war hier so ein Sauwetter, dass ich mit meinem Canyon los bin und unter der Woche ist halt Arbeit angesagt.
Heute kommt der Fox Mudguard für vorne. Will wenigstens Minimalschutz haben.

Bin aber gestern abend mal kurz ums Dorf geblasen:

Positiv:
Geometrie kommt mir sehr entgegen (bin 192cm mit rel. langem Oberkörper)
Fahrwerk ist bergauf erste Sahne, nichts wippt, nichts wackelt.
Man kann bedenkenlos über Bordsteinkanten, Treppenstufen und sonstiges "ballern"
das Fahrwerk macht wirklich sofort auf und man geht butterweich drüber.

Zum "negativen" (eigentlich Peanuts den ich auch selbst fixen werde, aber bei dem Preis hat man Erwartungen)

1.) Lenker leicht schief montiert (Händler, dem sollte es auch nicht passieren)
2.) Kette rasselt bei Ritzel 7/8 leicht (muss ich mir angucken was da los ist, kann nix wildes sein)
3.) Hinterrad Bremsscheibe schleift bei energischem Antritt (Felge zu weich?? Auch das muss ich mir in Ruhe anschauen.)

Also ein geiles Bike, aber nach der Sprintrunde habe ich noch diese Kleinigkeiten um die ich mich kümmern muß.
Hoffe am WE kann ich mal einen längeren Bergaufritt mit Trails bergab machen
um Fahrwerk und Federweg zu testen.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

Gewicht mit Pedalen: Ca. 14,1 kg
Rahmengröße L


----------



## Kickaxe (3. Februar 2021)

Ich musste auch erstmal selber die Schaltung einstellen und eine Bremsscheibe begradigen 😁 War aber nix wildes, wie du auch sagst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

So, Fox Mudguard drangeschraubt.
Sehr passgenaue Lösung; wird an 4 Punkten angeschraubt.
Oben an der Gabel sind zwei Löcher mit M3er Gewinde (schrauben liegen bei)
und unten wird es mit den Druckausgleichsnippeln festgeschraubt.
Trägt nicht fett auf und hilft hoffentlich 
Mir gefällts.

Beim Hochkantbild sieht man übrigens den vorderen Fahrwerkssensor innen an der Gabel.
Der nutzt die gleichen Löcher wie der Mudguard.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (3. Februar 2021)

Sieht sehr gut aus, so ohne Kabelbinder. Ich war zu geizig, um 30 Euro für ein Stück Plastik auszugeben und hab wieder den bewährten MarshGuard dran gemacht.

Und bevor jemand was sagt - ja, ich habe danach noch schwarze Kabelbinder dran gemacht, hatte erst nur noch weiße im Haus ;-)


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

Yep, perfekt.
Ich habe die Dinger auch sonst überall dran.
Nun habe ich mir mal das Foxteil gegönnt, da das Ding im Web so gelobt wurd. Ist auch deutlich breiter.
Obs was bringt?
Keine Ahnung....
Mudguards hinten haben bei mir bisher nicht wirklich funtkioniert


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, so ohne Kabelbinder. Ich war zu geizig, um 30 Euro für ein Stück Plastik auszugeben und hab wieder den bewährten MarshGuard dran gemacht.
> 
> Und bevor jemand was sagt - ja, ich habe danach noch schwarze Kabelbinder dran gemacht, hatte erst nur noch weiße im Haus ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1200492


Andere Frage: Taugt der Flschenhalter was? Habe mich bisher gegen die Dinger gewehrt....
hatte Angst dass es zu fummelig ist.


----------



## Speedy298 (3. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> So, Fox Mudguard drangeschraubt.
> Sehr passgenaue Lösung; wird an 4 Punkten angeschraubt.
> Oben an der Gabel sind zwei Löcher mit M3er Gewinde (schrauben liegen bei)
> und unten wird es mit den Druckausgleichsnippeln festgeschraubt.
> ...


Schaut wirklich gut aus! 
Habe gestern bereits mein Trance bekommen. Bilder folgen natürlich noch 😉. Habe gestern Abend erstmal die wichtigen Stellen foliert. 
Habe hier aber eine Frage zur Befestigung. Du schreibst von 4 Punkten an denen der Mudguard befestigt wird. Mir fehlen an der 36er aber die beiden äußeren Schrauben an den Tauchrohren. Müsste dann vermutlich doch mit Kabelbindern arbeiten?!
Und noch eine Frage: habt ihr Schnellspanner für die Achsen nachgerüstet? Oder habt ihr einfach entsprechend Werkzeug für den Fall der Fälle dabei?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (3. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Taugt der Flschenhalter was? Habe mich bisher gegen die Dinger gewehrt....
> hatte Angst dass es zu fummelig ist.


Hm, es fehlt noch die Langzeiterfahrung... Raus und reinmachen geht sehr gut, bisher hat es auf dem Trail auch einwandfrei gehalten, wobei Ballerei bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen noch nicht drin war ;-)

Was mich nervt, ist dass man die Flasche beim Trinken stark zusammen drücken muss. Aber ich glaube es gibt von Fidlock eine neuere Version, die weicher und besser zu handhaben ist.

Mal schauen, ob der Fidlock-Halter dran bleibt. Hauptvorteil ist aus meiner Sicht die Optik, praktischer (und günstiger!) sind die üblichen Halter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (3. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich gut aus!
> Habe gestern bereits mein Trance bekommen. Bilder folgen natürlich noch 😉. Habe gestern Abend erstmal die wichtigen Stellen foliert.
> Habe hier aber eine Frage zur Befestigung. Du schreibst von 4 Punkten an denen der Mudguard befestigt wird. Mir fehlen an der 36er aber die beiden äußeren Schrauben an den Tauchrohren. Müsste dann vermutlich doch mit Kabelbindern arbeiten?!
> Und noch eine Frage: habt ihr Schnellspanner für die Achsen nachgerüstet? Oder habt ihr einfach entsprechend Werkzeug für den Fall der Fälle dabei?


Hab mir die Achsen ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht wirklich angeschaut... Minitool ist aber immer dabei.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich gut aus!
> Habe gestern bereits mein Trance bekommen. Bilder folgen natürlich noch 😉. Habe gestern Abend erstmal die wichtigen Stellen foliert.
> Habe hier aber eine Frage zur Befestigung. Du schreibst von 4 Punkten an denen der Mudguard befestigt wird. Mir fehlen an der 36er aber die beiden äußeren Schrauben an den Tauchrohren. Müsste dann vermutlich doch mit Kabelbindern arbeiten?!
> Und noch eine Frage: habt ihr Schnellspanner für die Achsen nachgerüstet? Oder habt ihr einfach entsprechend Werkzeug für den Fall der Fälle dabei?


Ich habe immer Werkzeug mit. 
Sind die Nippel nicht Standard bei den neuen Fox 36? 
Ich würde sie dann oben verschrauben und am Tauchrohr mit einem dünnen doppelseitigen Klebebandausschnitt fixieren.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. Februar 2021)

AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> Hab mir die Achsen ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht wirklich angeschaut... Minitool ist aber immer dabei.


Vorne ist sie bei mir doppelt verschraubt.
Einmal die Steckachse selbst und dann noch eine Sicherungsschraube von vorne die die Achse zusätzlich klemmt.


----------



## Kickaxe (3. Februar 2021)

Die Luftauslassnippel sind nicht bei den Rhythm-Gabeln dabei, weil die ein anderes Casting haben, als Performance, Performance Elite und Factory, welche alle das gleiche Casting mit den nippeln haben.
Ich finde die Steckachsen super, wie sie sind. Sieht schon unauffällig aus, und ein minitool habe auch ich immer dabei.


----------



## twentysixtrix (3. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Taugt der Flschenhalter was? Habe mich bisher gegen die Dinger gewehrt....
> hatte Angst dass es zu fummelig ist.


Habe bis jetzt von Freunden auch nur gutes  über die Fidlock-Halter gehört.

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit meinem Fabric-System auch sehr glücklich. Ist noch dezenter und kostet weniger als die Hälfte von der Fidlock Lösung. Auch gabs noch nie Probleme mit der Festigkeit. Selbst im Bikepark auf ruppigen Lines blieb sie immer am Platz.









						FABRIC Flaschenhalter Trinkflasche Cageless Waterbottle 600 ml schwar, 11,50 €
					

FABRIC Flaschenhalter Trinkflasche Cageless Waterbottle Mit der Cageless Waterbottle hast Du den Durst im Griff Die Idee des Fabric Flaschenhalters ist einf




					r2-bike.com


----------



## MarkMcGrain (4. Februar 2021)

@AStateOfTrance und @twentysixtrix : Danke Euch.
Vielleicht werfe ich meine Vorurteile über Board und teste mal.
Habe etwas Bedenken bei Schlamm und Dreck.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. Februar 2021)

Die Luxusprobleme beginnen 

Hier nun das Objekt der McGrain'schen Begierde.
Das Herzstück und Akku des Live Valve Fahrwerks.
Das erste was ich mir nun dachte...watt iss wenn ich dass Ding verliere ? (obwohl es mit zwei seitlichen Klammern gut gesichert wirkt)
Kein Thema, dachte ich - fragen wir mal bei Fox was das Dingens kostet und wo ich es ggf. als Ersatz kaufen kann.
Nun gut. Nach zwei Tagen "Die Anfrage wird bearbeitet" als Antwort....

Also den werten Händler gebeten zu klären was Sache ist.
Nun Fox hat den Händler mit dem Hinweis "Giant-spezifisch" an Giant verwiesen. 
Giant erklärte ihm dann: "nein, das sei ein original Fox Teil und Fox liefere das"
Nun liegt der Ball wieder bei Fox im Spielfeld.
Ich freue mich auf die Zweite Halbzeit, die Nachspielzeit und ggf. das Elfmeterschießen.
Werde das Teil erstmal noch mit einem Klettband sichern bis geklärt ist wer es denn liefern kann.
Bis dahin genieße ich das Trace X - yeah. Ride on!


----------



## AStateOfTrance (5. Februar 2021)

Ich bin ja ehrlich gesagt froh dass ich das Technikzeug nicht am Rad hab 😉 Für mich wäre es Overkill. Gibt so schon genug was gewartet werden muss und kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Kickaxe (5. Februar 2021)

Oh man, vor sowas hätte ich auch Angst. Da würde ich, wenn sich nicht bald was ergibt, anrufen (bei Giant oder fox-erstmal egal) und nach einem Manager fragen. Da wird dann oft mehr geholfen, und kommt zu weniger hin und her.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (5. Februar 2021)

Ich sehe das noch sportlich. Ist ja proaktive Schadensvermeidung meinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (5. Februar 2021)

Hab es schonmal gepostet aber nun ist es auf deutsch 😉








						GIANT Trance X Advanced Pro 1
					

Mit seinen vielseitigen Qualitäten und seinem herausragenden Fahrcharakter sprengt das GIANT Trance X Advanced Pro 1 jegliche Kategorien: In der Ebene beschleunigt es spritzig, schwierige Anstiege in technischem Gelände meistert es dank des effizienten Hinterbaus, ohne dass die Traktion am...




					design-innovation-award.com


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (5. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ja, vermutlich liegst du vollkommen richtig. Gewogen habe ich den LRS nicht, aber leicht ist er in keinem Fall.
> Wird jetzt auch das erste Mal, dass ich ein Rad tubless fahre. Bin gespannt ob man da auch schon einen Unterschied spürt.
> ...


Hast du Sie gewogen? Bisher fand ich nirgends ein Gewichtsangabe oder ähnliches.


----------



## Speedy298 (6. Februar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Hast du Sie gewogen? Bisher fand ich nirgends ein Gewichtsangabe oder ähnliches.


Das bezog sich auf meinen Laufradsatz an meinem alten Hardtail. Für das Trance X 2 habe ich mal was von knapp 2300g gelesen. Aber überprüft habe ich das nicht. Bin bisher auch nur mal um den Block gerollt. Hoffe morgen schaffe ich es mal eine Tour zu machen.


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Februar 2021)

Am X2 sollen die LR 2460g wiegen, am X1 wohl etwa 2kg (bezogen auf Alu)


----------



## Speedy298 (6. Februar 2021)

Ah, habe hier den Text gefunden:

In the case of the Trance X, there’s quite a lot of mass to be found in the wheelset, which is made up of Shimano hubs, straight-gauge spokes, brass nipples and Giant’s own AM rims. Confirmed weight for the relatively basic hoops is a DH-worthy 2.46kg. If you owned this bike and wanted to throw money at an upgrade, you could drop a serious amount of weight by going to a lighter wheelset.

2,46 kg ist auf jeden Fall eine Ansage.


----------



## Astaroth (6. Februar 2021)

Zum Thema X2 Laufräder: in der Bike ist ein Gesamtgewicht von 5325gr. angegeben


----------



## twentysixtrix (6. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Ah, habe hier den Text gefunden:
> 
> In the case of the Trance X, there’s quite a lot of mass to be found in the wheelset, which is made up of Shimano hubs, straight-gauge spokes, brass nipples and Giant’s own AM rims. Confirmed weight for the relatively basic hoops is a DH-worthy 2.46kg. If you owned this bike and wanted to throw money at an upgrade, you could drop a serious amount of weight by going to a lighter wheelset.
> 
> 2,46 kg ist auf jeden Fall eine Ansage.


Dann wäre der LRS tatsächlich eines der ersten Dinge, die ich tauschen würde...
Gut 600g Ersparnis an den rotierenden Massen?!? Das wird ein anderes Rad sein auf dem man dann sitzt, was die Agilität und Spritzigkeit angeht 😱


----------



## Speedy298 (6. Februar 2021)

Leider macht es hier heute bereits den ganzen Tag runter, sodass ich heute noch nicht mit dem Trance losgezogen bin und auch den originalen LRS nicht beurteilen kann.
Aber denke auch, dass sich gut 600-700g ziemlich bemerkbar machen sollten. 
Gerne mal eine Info wer bereits getauscht hat und wie groß der Effekt ist


----------



## MarkMcGrain (6. Februar 2021)

So, mal draussen in der Wildbahn gewesen mit dem Teil.
Ein Vorteil des Dauerregens war schonmal, dass die Kiste nicht dreckig wurde,
weil der Regen sofort alles weggewaschen hat.
Das Fahrwerk ist wirklich mega, blitzschnell auf und weich, bei harten Antritten und berghoch
schon bei Stufe 2 (von 5) fast wie ein Hardtail.
Die Maxxis Schlappen fliegen runter. Vor allem der Hintere hat mich genervt.
Die haben fast im Schlamm geklebt. Ich dachte mich hält einer fest.
Auf nem e-Bike sind die sicher gut. Oder wenns staubtrocken wie in Moab ist.
Da gibts sicher bessere.
Den LRS werde ich auch mal wiegen bei Gelegenheit.

Achja, und nach Recherche hier hatte ich mir gestern spontan ein Fidlock Fläschchen spendiert.
Funktioniert wirklich ganz gut. Bin gespannt wies ist wenns ruppiger wird.

(Das Schutzblech war heute nötig auch wenn k. aussieht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (6. Februar 2021)

Also ich hatte ja zuerst das X2 und jetzt das X1, und ich muss zugeben, der leichtere LRS macht sich schon wirklich bemerkbar. Würde trotzdem definitiv auch das X2 empfehlen, aber als Upgrade macht der LRS dann auch tatsächlich Sinn. So meine Meinung und Erfahrung.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 
habe mein X1 Alu jetzt dreimal in wilden Matschschlachten gefahren.  Bergauf auch im Matsch, Wurzeln und Steine bei Nässe gute Traktion. Die Sitzposition ist echt klasse, da man auch im steilen über 12% Steigung noch locker Tretend im Sattel sitzt. Klar die Reifen sind für die keine CC-Pneus. Aber der Grip bergab im Schlamm war schon cool, kein rutschen vom Vorderrad und einfach laufen lassen. 

Mit den 28 Speichen sind im LRS fast zu weich, da ich in der Schrägfahrt ein klingeln der Scheibenbremsen habe.

Daher wurde jetzt ein neuer LRS bestellt, ca. 1730 gr. bei Fun Works, Neupreis 504,- EURO.  Im Test 2018 als beängstigend unauffällig beschrieben, Top verarbeitet, leicht und sehr ausgewogen zwischen Steifigkeit und Flex der Felge. Trotzdem sehr robust mit keinerlei ausfällen. Wollte dies jetzt mal testen. Klar dazu noch die Gewichtsersparnis. Wieviel, werde ich noch schreiben, sobald diese da sind. 

Damit müsste ich auf fahrfertiges Gewicht von knapp unter 14 KG kommen in Größe S.


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Februar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> habe mein X1 Alu jetzt dreimal in wilden Matschschlachten gefahren.  Bergauf auch im Matsch, Wurzeln und Steine bei Nässe gute Traktion. Die Sitzposition ist echt klasse, da man auch im steilen über 12% Steigung noch locker Tretend im Sattel sitzt. Klar die Reifen sind für die keine CC-Pneus. Aber der Grip bergab im Schlamm war schon cool, kein rutschen vom Vorderrad und einfach laufen lassen.
> 
> Mit den 28 Speichen sind im LRS fast zu weich, da ich in der Schrägfahrt ein klingeln der Scheibenbremsen habe.
> ...


Kann deine Fahreindrücke nur unterschreiben! Wie genau heißt denn dein neuer LRS?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (6. Februar 2021)

Was für ein LRS ist denn auf dem X1 ?
Der 1er? 

Hatte das Scheibenklingeln auch und nach eigener Ausrichtung der Bremse und ein paar km ist nun das 
KLingeln wech...


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Februar 2021)

Auf dem X1 sind GIANT TR 1 Räder drauf. Weiß jemand nochmal, wie die als DT-Modell heißen? Sind nämlich Räder von DT-Swiss mit anderen Aufklebern.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (6. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Auf dem X1 sind GIANT TR 1 Räder drauf. Weiß jemand nochmal, wie die als DT-Modell heißen? Sind nämlich Räder von DT-Swiss mit anderen Aufklebern.


Es war bisher meine ich die 350er Nabe von DT verbaut. In den jetzigen Alu-LRs TR 1 ist ist ne einfache Nabe verbaut mit 3 Sperrlinks meine ich. War auch hier schon mal beschrieben.  Leider ist der LtS von Giant etwas schwerer geworden. Dafür ne Top Ausstattung beim Rest des des X1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (6. Februar 2021)

Gibt es nun TR1 und TRX1 oder sind die gleich? 
Werde nicht schlau draus.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (6. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Kann deine Fahreindrücke nur unterschreiben! Wie genau heißt denn dein neuer LRS?


Bin heut auch die erste wirklich längere Runde gefahren. Bergauf sitzt man wirklich super, auf Asphalt bremsen die Reifen aber gewaltig... Ich werde wenn es trockener wird im Frühjahr hinten etwas leichter rollendes drauf machen, evtl Maxxis Aggressor. So würde ich nicht unbedingt eine Transalp fahren wollen, wo es auch mal 1500 Hm am Stück auf Teer bergauf geht. 
Um so besser geht die Fuhre auf dem steilen Trail bergauf. Die Traktion ist wirklich phänomenal und ich bin heute trotz Nässe Sachen hoch gefahren wo ich mich bisher zumindest sehr schwer getan hab. 
LRS Upgrade kann ich nur empfehlen - die Carbonlaufräder merkt man definitiv, obwohl der Radstand viel länger als bei meinem bisherigen Bike ist, geht es super um die Ecken. 
Nicht so toll finde ich die 10-52 Kassette der Eagle GX. Ich hätte lieber eine gleichmäßige Abstufung als diesen riesigen Sprung aufs größte Ritzel. 
Die Bremsen gehen schon, aber wirklich toll sind sie nicht. 
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl 😁 Die Punkte die nicht optimal sind lassen sich anpassen. 
Jetzt hoffe ich dass es irgendwann auch mal wieder trockener wird im Wald, damit man es mal wieder richtig laufen lassen kann 🤘


----------



## twentysixtrix (6. Februar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Es war bisher meine ich die 350er Nabe von DT verbaut. In den jetzigen Alu-LRs TR 1 ist ist ne einfache Nabe verbaut mit 3 Sperrlinks meine ich. War auch hier schon mal beschrieben.  Leider ist der LtS von Giant etwas schwerer geworden. Dafür ne Top Ausstattung beim Rest des des X1


Leider ist da nichts mehr von DT...das war bis 2019/20 noch so. Nun sind’s von Giant gelabelte Naben, die doch recht schwer sind und Standard Alu-Felgen beim TR-LRS. 
Der TRX 2 hat die selben Naben, aber Carbon Ringe, die übrigens mit 500g nen gutes Gewicht haben. 
Der TRX 1 LRS aus dem Topmodell hat definitiv andere Carbon-Ringe und DT 360 Naben mit klassischen Sperrklinken...Gewichtsvorteil ggü. TRX 2 sind 40g 🤣

Das mit der mangelnden streifiger habe ich noch nicht feststellen können. Bei meinen 80kg machen die Bremsen (MT Trail SL) keine Geräusche...könnte also nichts gegen die 28 Speichen pro Rad sagen 😊

Was die Bereifung angeht habe ich am HR nen Minion SS. Der rennt wie Sau und ist mit knapp über 800g auch angenehm leicht.


----------



## Speedy298 (6. Februar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Daher wurde jetzt ein neuer LRS bestellt, ca. 1730 gr. bei Fun Works, Neupreis 504,- EURO.  Im Test 2018 als beängstigend unauffällig beschrieben, Top verarbeitet, leicht und sehr ausgewogen zwischen Steifigkeit und Flex der Felge.


Welcher Laufradsatz ist das genau?
Habe den Fun Works N-Light Boost AMRIDE 30 gefunden mit 1.750g .
Bin gespannt was du berichtest.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (7. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Welcher Laufradsatz ist das genau?
> Habe den Fun Works N-Light Boost AMRIDE 30 gefunden mit 1.750g .
> Bin gespannt was du berichtest.


Felge und Nabe passt, die Aerospeichen und Alunippel.


----------



## jimmi-elan (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 
Nachdem ich jetzt mein bestelltes Rose Bike storniert habe, da ich ein minimales Problem mit dem Kundenservice habe, bin ich jetzt drauf und dran mir das Trance X zu kaufen. 

Ich schwanke zwischen dem X1 und dem X2. 

Fragen hierzu : das X2 hat lt specs eine mt510 Kurbel... Im Geschäft stand es aber mit einer SLX, was stimmt denn nun? 

Ich wiege 105kg, fahre normale Touren mit Trails und zwischendurch auch mal im Bikepark flowtrails und freeride trails, ohne große Sprünge. 
Wäre da das X1 überdimensioniert? 
Ich frage mich halt, ob bei meinem Gewicht die Gabel vom X1 nicht besser ist als die Rhythm vom X2. 

Lg, 
Sascha


----------



## Kickaxe (7. Februar 2021)

Hi Sascha,

Da ich sowohl das 2 als auch das 1 gefahren bin, kann ich dir erstmal generell raten: Wenn du das Geld hast, solltest du das 1 kaufen. Der Laufradsatz ist gut, die restliche Ausstattung auch. Da gibt's nix zu meckern. Wenn du aber wirklich lieber 1000€ weniger ausgeben willst (was natürlich verständlich wäre), machst du aber mit dem 2er überhaupt nichts falsch. Da wäre dann aber ein doch sehr schwerer LRS verbaut. Die Ausstattung tut auch da ihren Dienst wirklich gut, wiegt aber bisschen mehr und hat weniger nice-to-haves. Die Gabel ist beim 1er natürlich doch deutlich besser einzustellen aufgrund der Druckstufenverstellung. Als sehr leichter Fahrer kann ich dir in der Hinsicht jedoch keine Erfahrungswerte bieten.


----------



## jimmi-elan (7. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> Da ich sowohl das 2 als auch das 1 gefahren bin, kann ich dir erstmal generell raten: Wenn du das Geld hast, solltest du das 1 kaufen. Der Laufradsatz ist gut, die restliche Ausstattung auch. Da gibt's nix zu meckern...... Die Gabel ist beim 1er natürlich doch deutlich besser einzustellen aufgrund der Druckstufenverstellung. Als sehr leichter Fahrer kann ich dir in der Hinsicht jedoch keine Erfahrungswerte bieten.


Hi, danke dir erstmal. 
Das Geld spielt jetzt nicht wirklich ne Rolle, lease es eh. 
Ich will lieber was vernünftiges, mit dem ich auch mit meinem Gewicht in jeder Situation Spaß haben kann. 
Gewicht von den Komponenten ist ja eigentlich eher zweitrangig, finde es albern bei fast 120kilo Systemgewicht auf sowas zu achten, ausser natürlich bei drehenden Massen wie die Laufräder. 
Da spürt man bergauf wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen den beiden? 

Dämpfer einstellen ist auch bei der fit4 ohne tiefergehende Kenntnisse gut möglich? Ich war etwas von den Möglichkeiten abgeschreckt... Aber die stabilere Ausführung spricht mich einfach an


----------



## Rick7 (7. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Hi, danke dir erstmal.
> Das Geld spielt jetzt nicht wirklich ne Rolle, lease es eh.
> Ich will lieber was vernünftiges, mit dem ich auch mit meinem Gewicht in jeder Situation Spaß haben kann.
> Gewicht von den Komponenten ist ja eigentlich eher zweitrangig, finde es albern bei fast 120kilo Systemgewicht auf sowas zu achten, ausser natürlich bei drehenden Massen wie die Laufräder.
> ...


Wenn dir der Aufpreis nicht weh tut nimm auf jeden Fall das X1  da brauchst dann nix tauschen, ist ein ziemliches Sorglos und Rundumpaket würde ich sagen. Wäre fast meins geworden. Einzig bei der Gabel finde ich es schade, dass sie keine Grip2 Kartusche drinnen haben sondern "nur" ne fit 4. Aber wenn du eh keinen Bock auf Einstell Orgien hast. Passts die perfekt mit dem dreistufigen Druckstufen Einsteller.

Pro X1 auf jeden Fall an erster Stelle der Laufrad Satz, ansonsten haste noch nen dpx2 mit Ausgleichsbehälter und ne komplette XT Ausstattung. Dämpfung in der Gabel sollte auch besser sein (fast auf grip 2 Niveau) als die rythm (obwohl ich die noch nicht gefahren bin und die für ne günstigere immer recht gelobt wird)

Ach ja, der Optik Punkt geht finde ich ans X2  

Cheers


----------



## Kickaxe (7. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Das Geld spielt jetzt nicht wirklich ne Rolle, lease es eh.


Dann hol dir das 1! 👍🏼


jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Da spürt man bergauf wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen den beiden?


Beim Antritt schon, da ist das 1 schon flotter.


jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Dämpfer einstellen ist auch bei der fit4 ohne tiefergehende Kenntnisse gut möglich? Ich war etwas von den Möglichkeiten abgeschreckt... Aber die stabilere Ausführung spricht mich einfach an


Die Fit4 hat ja eigentlich auch nur einen Drehknopf mehr, die low speed Druckstufe. Mit der rumzuspielen macht auch Spaß und bringt wirklich was. Der Rest ist einfach laut Fox Anleitung einzurichten, danach ist es Geschmackssache. Bringt also nur Vorteile m.M.n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentysixtrix (8. Februar 2021)

Kann dir auch das 1er Modell nur ans Herz legen, wenn der Preis erstmal zweitrangig ist. 
Da gibts nichts bis wenig zu verbessern, weil es ein sehr stimmiges Paket ist.
Besonders bei deinem Gewicht sollte dir das „stabilere“ Paket (Gabel, Dämpfer, Antrieb) mehr taugen.
Und mit ner kompletten XT kann man nichts verkehrt machen zur Zeit 👌🏼


----------



## twentysixtrix (8. Februar 2021)

...im übrigen nervt mich das recht langwierige eingestelle an meiner 36 grip2...
Hätte mich mehr über eine 36 mit fit4 am Advanced 1 gefreut 🤣

Anscheinend bin ICH nicht Advanced genug, um das wirklich auszunutzen 🤫😜
Ich komme aus einer Zeit, wo ne einstellbare Zugstufe und vllt als Bonus nen Lockout völlig ausreichend waren und das radeln auch Spaß gemacht hat. (Ich weiß, kaum zu glauben, dass man damals keine Luft aus Gabel ablassen konnte oder ohne 4-fach einstellbare Dämpfung überhaupt fahren konnte🤣🤣🤣)

Von daher, weniger ist manchmal mehr 😊


----------



## jimmi-elan (8. Februar 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> ...im übrigen nervt mich das recht langwierige eingestelle an meiner 36 grip2..
> 
> Anscheinend bin ICH nicht Advanced genug, um das wirklich auszunutzen 🤫😜
> 
> Von daher, weniger ist manchmal mehr 😊


Jepp, ich bin auch weder der Schrauber vorm Herrn noch fahre ich in einer Liga, wo der eine Klick mehr was ausmacht. 
Will einfach einmal Druck passend rein und nen auf/zu Schalter... Und dann sollte das Teil einfach gut funktionieren... 😛


----------



## Speedy298 (9. Februar 2021)

Bin heute früh bei -10 Grad das erste Mal etwas mehr als nur um den Block gefahren. 
Da gefragt wurde: Das X2 hat die SLX Kurbel.

Bin wirklich happy über den Umstieg. Obwohl das Bike doch schwerer ist als mein Hardtail, lässt es sich sehr leicht bergauf fahren. Dämpfer habe ich bis auf einen sehr steilen Anstieg offen gelassen. Eigentlich mehr als Test, da das Rad auch mit offenem Dämpfer wirklich sehr antriebsneutral arbeitet und dennoch alles schön glattgebügelt wird. 
Muss eventuell noch etwas am Druck rumexperimentieren. Aber die Grundeinstellung habe ich schon ganz gut hinbekommen. Bin ehrlich gesagt froh nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten zu haben. Denke das würde mich überfordern.
Was man allerdings wirklich merkt sind die schweren Räder. Insbesondere beim Antritt wirkt es schon recht träge. Insbesondere auf Asphalt. Je ruppiger und technischer es wird, desto entspannter fahre ich aber im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail. 
Ein neuer, leichterer Laufradsatz wäre vermutlich wirklich ein sinnvolles Upgrade. Mal sehen, ob ich mir das Upgrade im Laufe des Jahres gönne   .
Freue mich darauf bei besserem Wetter auch verblocktere Sachen zu fahren und mich dann nach und nach auch fahrerisch dem Potenzial des Bikes anzugleichen 😅


----------



## MarkMcGrain (9. Februar 2021)

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den Maxxis?  Aus meiner Sicht trägt speziell der Hinterrad Dissector
zu dem Gefühl mangelnder Antritt bei. , oder?


----------



## Speedy298 (9. Februar 2021)

Gute Frage... so konkret kann ich das nicht sagen. Das Vorderrad wirkt eventuell etwas steifer. Glaube das liegt auch an der anderen Karkasse?! 
Aber generell fährt sich alles viel weniger direkt als mein Hardtail, da erstmal ordentlich Federweg (denke da geht beim starken antreten doch immer was verloren), breitere Reifen mit weniger Luftdruck, deutlich längerer Radstand und mehr Gewicht.
Werde bei der nächsten längeren Tour am Wochenende mal drauf achten 👍.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (9. Februar 2021)

Habe meinem X2 schon einen leichteren LRS gegönnt. 
Gewichtsersparnis, ca. 500gr.
Ist beim Antritt schon ein Unterschied.
Der Reifentest der Vee Tire steht allerdings wegen 25cm  Schnee aus.


----------



## MaTricKz (9. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Bin heute früh bei -10 Grad das erste Mal etwas mehr als nur um den Block gefahren.
> Da gefragt wurde: Das X2 hat die SLX Kurbel.
> 
> Bin wirklich happy über den Umstieg. Obwohl das Bike doch schwerer ist als mein Hardtail, lässt es sich sehr leicht bergauf fahren. Dämpfer habe ich bis auf einen sehr steilen Anstieg offen gelassen. Eigentlich mehr als Test, da das Rad auch mit offenem Dämpfer wirklich sehr antriebsneutral arbeitet und dennoch alles schön glattgebügelt wird.
> ...


Sehr gute Einschätzung👌🏻Vielen Dank dafür.
Die Farbe sieht sehr schick aus🥰Hast du Rahmengröße L?


----------



## MaTricKz (9. Februar 2021)

Was ist den eigentlich mit den Sitzstreben geworden?
Haben die neuen,die mit dem Bike schon erste Touren gefahren sind,auch schon kontrolliert ob sie vorhanden sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (9. Februar 2021)

Ich bin hier nur stiller Mitleser, da ich ein Trance 29 ohne X fahre. Auch ein gutes Bike, aber halt einfach mit weniger Reserven. 
Falls wirklich jemand seinen Dissector direkt loswerden möchte. Ich wäre ein dankbarer Abnehmer. Mit weißem Maxxis Schriftzug sind sie schwer zu bekommen. Daher gerne eine PN an mich, wenn dem so ist.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Speedy298 (9. Februar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Sehr gute Einschätzung👌🏻Vielen Dank dafür.
> Die Farbe sieht sehr schick aus🥰Hast du Rahmengröße L?


Danke! Ist Rahmengröße M. Mehr als 150mm Hub dürfte die Sattelstütze für mich auch nicht haben  😅 .
Bzgl. Der Schleifspuren habe ich noch nicht geschaut. War jetzt die erste kleine Runde. Am Wochenende werden es hoffentlich paar mehr Kilometer und Hm 😎. Dann werde ich sehen, ob sich mein Eindruck bestätigt.

Bzgl. der Reifen konnte ich jetzt, was den Grip angeht, zumindest nichts negatives feststellen.


----------



## Lübke27 (9. Februar 2021)

Ich war heute im Schnee spielen. Hui hui hui, die MT 7 machen einen ganz schönen Krach.


----------



## twentysixtrix (10. Februar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Schnee spielen. Hui hui hui, die MT 7 machen einen ganz schönen Krach.


Schrecklich was wie sich das anhört, oder?!?
Ich habe mich im Regen gefühlt, als ob ich nen Güterzug abbremsen würde und mich gefragt, ob man wegen Lärmbelästigung im Wald belangt werden kann 🤣🤣🤣
So laut hatte ich das bis jetzt noch bei keiner Scheibenbremse...🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. Februar 2021)

@Lübke27 und @twentysixtrix : Ich kann euch beruhigen, meine Shimanos M8120 klingen genauso. 
Als ob ein Güterzug im Rangierbahnhof ne Notbremsung macht.
Ob das am EInfahren bei dem Wetter liegt? Hmmm....hatte ich auch so extrem noch nie.
Bergrunter habe ich die Melodie von Jingle Bells gebremst....


----------



## Lübke27 (10. Februar 2021)

Güterzug trifft die Sache schon ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. Februar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Güterzug trifft die Sache schon ganz gut...


Stömmt.
Meine kreischt aber noch arger. Bin Freitag im Wald, mache auch mal ne Aufnahme.


----------



## Speedy298 (10. Februar 2021)

Wie ist denn bei euch der Druckpunkt hinten an der Shimano? Finde er könnte ein Stück knackiger sein. Vorne kein Problem. Denke ich muss mich dann vielleicht mal am Entlüften versuchen...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei euch der Druckpunkt hinten an der Shimano? Finde er könnte ein Stück knackiger sein. Vorne kein Problem. Denke ich muss mich dann vielleicht mal am Entlüften versuchen...


Bisher keine Auffälligkeiten vorne wie hinten gleich.
Hast Dir die Hebel eingestellt? Oder ist es rein der Druckpunkt?


----------



## Speedy298 (10. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Bisher keine Auffälligkeiten vorne wie hinten gleich.
> Hast Dir die Hebel eingestellt? Oder ist es rein der Druckpunkt?


Habe bisher nichts gemacht. Da beim Pumpen der Druckpunkt fester wird hätte ich etwas Luft vermutet.


----------



## Kickaxe (10. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Habe bisher nichts gemacht. Da beim Pumpen der Druckpunkt fester wird hätte ich etwas Luft vermutet.


Wenn’s beim pumpen fester wird ist es eigentlich immer Luft, genau richtig 👍🏼
Meine sind v/h gleich.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (12. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Stömmt.
> Meine kreischt aber noch arger. Bin Freitag im Wald, mache auch mal ne Aufnahme.


Kommando zurück. Heute trocken kalt....kein einziges Geräusch mehr....
Der Dissector auf festem Schnee auch sehr gut. Er bleibt erstmal drauf bis er mal echte trockene Trails gesehen hat...

Aber. Ist die Lackierung geil! 
Die Webphotos geben das nicht ansatzweise her wie die Kiste aussieht


----------



## jimmi-elan (12. Februar 2021)

So wünsche euch noch viel Spaß mit dem Trance x.... Schweren Herzens musste ich gerade bei ner Probefahrt feststellen, dass das Rad nicht passt... Mein Hintern ist zu weit hinten :-(

Dann suche ich mal weiter nach einem Rad mit flacherem Sitzwinkel...


----------



## Astaroth (12. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Kommando zurück. Heute trocken kalt....kein einziges Geräusch mehr....
> Der Dissector auf festem Schnee auch sehr gut. Er bleibt erstmal drauf bis er mal echte trockene Trails gesehen hat...
> 
> Aber. Ist die Lackierung geil!
> ...


😍


----------



## MarkMcGrain (12. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> So wünsche euch noch viel Spaß mit dem Trance x.... Schweren Herzens musste ich gerade bei ner Probefahrt feststellen, dass das Rad nicht passt... Mein Hintern ist zu weit hinten :-(
> 
> Dann suche ich mal weiter nach einem Rad mit flacherem Sitzwinkel...


Sicher das der Rahmen nicht zu klein war?


----------



## luxm (12. Februar 2021)

Hi!

Wie habt ihr hier euch bzgl der Rahmenröße entschieden? Ich bin 1,87m groß und habe bisher ein large auf Asphalt probefahren können und war mir nicht sicher ob größer nicht auch ganz gut gehen würde. Leider hat kein Händler irgendwo auch nur eins in XL. Das L war schon das persönliche eines Verkäufers.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (12. Februar 2021)

luxm schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie habt ihr hier euch bzgl der Rahmenröße entschieden? Ich bin 1,87m groß und habe bisher ein large auf Asphalt probefahren können und war mir nicht sicher ob größer nicht auch ganz gut gehen würde. Leider hat kein Händler irgendwo auch nur eins in XL. Das L war schon das persönliche eines Verkäufers.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!


bin 192cm (mal gewesen) mit 54 nun wahrscheinlich 191cm.
Fahre den XL Rahmen und der passt wie angegossen für mich.
Sonnst muss ich immer mit Vorbauten rummfummeln....


----------



## jimmi-elan (12. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Sicher das der Rahmen nicht zu klein war?


Bei L ist das Sitzrohr zu hoch... Ich habe nur 78SL

Leider hatte der Händler auch kein L da um mal zu gucken... 

Ich habe halt für 1,78 sehr kurze Beine.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (12. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Bei L ist das Sitzrohr zu hoch... Ich habe nur 78SL
> 
> Leider hatte der Händler auch kein L da um mal zu gucken...
> 
> Ich habe halt für 1,78 sehr kurze Beine.


Nun denn, dann viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------



## Speedy298 (12. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Bei L ist das Sitzrohr zu hoch... Ich habe nur 78SL
> 
> Leider hatte der Händler auch kein L da um mal zu gucken...
> 
> Ich habe halt für 1,78 sehr kurze Beine.


Also bist du M gefahren? Habe eine SL von 81 cm bei 1,75m. Das passt ziemlich gut. Und du beschreibst, dass du gefühlt von hinten trittst? Empfinde es beim Giant eher umgekehrt. 🤔


----------



## jimmi-elan (12. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Also bist du M gefahren? Habe eine SL von 81 cm bei 1,75m. Das passt ziemlich gut. Und du beschreibst, dass du gefühlt von hinten trittst? Empfinde es beim Giant eher umgekehrt. 🤔


Ich sitze drauf, sattel ist hinten am Anschlag... Und sobald ich Druck auf die Pedale gebe sind die sitzhöcker zu weit hinten auf dem sattel... Also der Abstand Tretlager zu  sattel passt nicht... Der sattel müsste 2cm weiter zurück. Mit Setback Dropper würde es wohl passen. Ich denke ich komme mit dem 77 grad sitzwinkel nicht zurecht.. Mein hardtail hat ne ähnliche Oberrohrlänge und 74 Grad, da sitze ich gut


----------



## MaTricKz (12. Februar 2021)

luxm schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie habt ihr hier euch bzgl der Rahmenröße entschieden? Ich bin 1,87m groß und habe bisher ein large auf Asphalt probefahren können und war mir nicht sicher ob größer nicht auch ganz gut gehen würde. Leider hat kein Händler irgendwo auch nur eins in XL. Das L war schon das persönliche eines Verkäufers.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!


Ich bin auch 1,87 m und würde mir L bestellen. Was hast du für eine SL?


----------



## luxm (12. Februar 2021)

Danke für die antworten!
Meine SL ist 88cm und weil ichs schon mehrfach gelesen hab, dass das eine Auswirkung haben sollte: meine Spannweite ist 192cm.


----------



## Rick7 (13. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Ich sitze drauf, sattel ist hinten am Anschlag... Und sobald ich Druck auf die Pedale gebe sind die sitzhöcker zu weit hinten auf dem sattel... Also der Abstand Tretlager zu  sattel passt nicht... Der sattel müsste 2cm weiter zurück. Mit Setback Dropper würde es wohl passen. Ich denke ich komme mit dem 77 grad sitzwinkel nicht zurecht.. Mein hardtail hat ne ähnliche Oberrohrlänge und 74 Grad, da sitze ich gut


Ich denke an die neuen, steileren Sitzwinkel muss man sich auch erst mal gewöhnen. Da wirst es in Zukunft vermutlich schwierig haben, was zu finden. Die werden alle steiler.
Fahre übrigens mit deiner SL auch M Rahmen, bin aber kleiner.


----------



## jimmi-elan (13. Februar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich denke an die neuen, steileren Sitzwinkel muss man sich auch erst mal gewöhnen. Da wirst es in Zukunft vermutlich schwierig haben, was zu finden. Die werden alle steiler.
> Fahre übrigens mit deiner SL auch M Rahmen, bin aber kleiner.


Jepp, das befürchte ich auch. 
Habe jetzt mal geschaut, werde mal das Trek fuel ex, das specialized stumpjumper und das Scott Genius probieren. Da könnte die Geometrie besser passen... 

Ob es eine Gewöhnungssache ist weiß ich momentan nicht. Bei nem Rad in der Preislage, wo ich 3 Jahre einem Leasingvertrag verpflichtet bin, mag ich da jetzt ungern experimentieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedy298 (13. Februar 2021)

So... heute nochmal eine etwas längere Tour gemacht. Knapp 40 km und immerhin rund 1.100 hm. 
Mein erster Eindruck hat sich weitestgehend bestätigt. Geht wirklich sehr gut bergauf, selbst mit offenen Dämpfer. Wobei die Plattformdämpfung auch eine feine Sache ist. Man spürt schon, dass der Hinterbau noch weniger wippt, gerade auf langen steilen Anstiegen auf Asphalt oder glatten Forstautobahnen. Dort merkt man dann auch die schweren Räder und den Rollwiderstand der Reifen. 
Generell empfinde ich die Sitzposition als sehr bequem. Nach Umstieg von meinem Hardtail komme ich mir vor wie wenn ich von einem VW Golf in ein SUV steige. Mein Nacken dankt es mir. Lediglich der Sattel ist für mich hinten etwas zu breit. Auch hier wird man was finden was passt. Gernell ein sehr individuelles Thema, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit SQ Lab und Ergon? 
Bin heute auch ein paar Trails gefahren, sofern diese nicht komplett vereist waren. 
Schon erstaunlich wieviel leichter die 29" Räder Wurzeln und Steine überrollen. Stufen, bei denen ich bisher mit 26" gezuckt habe, beeindrucken das Rad und mich nicht mehr. Generell ist es wahnsinn wie locker man über Wurzeln und Steine bügeln kann. Jetzt machen auch die verblockteren Sachen richtig Spaß. Gabel und Dämpfer schlucken alles weg, ohne dass es sich anfühlt als sei man komplett entkoppelt. Bergab überzeugt dann auch der Grip der Reifen. Wobei sich der hintere doch deutlich schneller zusetzt (hatte 1-2 durch die Sonne aufgeweichte Passagen). 
Für den Sommer überlege ich wirklich einen neuen LRS mit leichteren Reifen aufzuziehen. Ich denke das wird sich sehr positiv bemerkbar machen. 
Finde die Bremsen des X2 auch wirklich gut. Lediglich der Druckpunkt ist etwas weich - da werde ich mal rangehen wenn es wärmer ist. 
Anbei noch zwei Bilder - das Grün ist wirklich der Knaller! 😍


----------



## MarkMcGrain (13. Februar 2021)

Thumbs up!
Zum Sattel.
Geh mal zum Bikeladen und lass Dich vermessen.
Das ist die einzige Lösung.
Ich habe zuviel Zeit mit falschen Sätteln verschwendet.
Inkl. SQ Lab und Ergon.


----------



## Speedy298 (13. Februar 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Thumbs up!
> Zum Sattel.
> Geh mal zum Bikeladen und lass Dich vermessen.
> Das ist die einzige Lösung.
> ...


Ok, sehr guter Hinweis. Werde ich in Angriff nehmen sobald man denn wieder darf  👍


----------



## MaTricKz (13. Februar 2021)

Könnten mir die Trance X2 oder 1 Besitzer mir die Oberrohr Länge messen?Rahmengröße L
Dass wäre super von euch👌🏻👍🏻


----------



## Kickaxe (13. Februar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Könnten mir die Trance X2 oder 1 Besitzer mir die Oberrohr Länge messen?
> Dass wäre super von euch?


Welche Größe brauchst du?


----------



## MaTricKz (13. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Welche Größe brauchst du?


Sorry 🙈wollte noch dazuschreiben Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentysixtrix (14. Februar 2021)

Hach, ich muss jetzt auch nochmal ein wenig Selbst-Beweihräucherrung betreiben und ein paar Bilder von meiner Waffe X posten. (Dieser Lack 😍😍😍)

Ich habe heut nach drei Wochen endlich mal wieder die Zeit gefunden eine Runde spielen zu gehen. Zwar nur ein kurzes einstündiges tête-à-tête, aber bei blauem Himmel im Schnee ein euphorisches Erlebnis🤩

Ich bin immer wieder erschrocken, wie gut die Sitzposition zum klettern, aber das Teil trotzdem bergab so eine Rakete ist!!!
Laufruhig, spurtreu und trotzdem verspielt genug zum springen und Faxen mach in der Luft. Dieses Rad erzeugt so viel Freude beim fahren...unfassbar...
Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass es sich in allen Belangen so viel besser macht als mein altes 27,5er Trance🙏🏼

Im übrigen waren meine Bremsen heute völlig unproblematisch was die Geräusche angeht...keinen Ton haben sie von sich gegeben...
Wobei es hier auch bei -4 keine wirkliche Nässe gab...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (14. Februar 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Im übrigen waren meine Bremsen heute völlig unproblematisch was die Geräusche angeht...keinen Ton haben sie von sich gegeben...
> Wobei es hier auch bei -4 keine wirkliche Nässe gab...


Perfekt  Meine sind auch weiterhin still!
Thema blauer Himmel ...war geil heute!


----------



## Lübke27 (14. Februar 2021)

War heute auch nochmal im Schnee unterwegs. Hab meinen Mitfahrer schon vor der Fahrt gewarnt und was passiert? Nix. Keinen Ton. 

Und ja, das Rad ist einfach saugeil.


----------



## Speedy298 (14. Februar 2021)

Bei mir ist auch Stille  👍 .
Glaube bei Feuchtigkeit kann es aber immer mal quietschen... werden wenigstens alle gewarnt 😅.
Mal eine andere Frage: gibt es jemanden von euch der mit dem rechten Bremshebel die Vorderradbremse bedient und schon umgebaut hat? Sollte ja kein Hexenwerk sein?
Muss gestehen, dass ich bisher immer vorne mit rechts gebremst habe, so wie mit den Motorrädern auch 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (14. Februar 2021)

Hi Speedy,
Komme auch aus dem Motorradbereich und habe gleich die Bremsen umgebaut, musste nicht mal neu entlüften bei meinem X2.
Aufwand: 5 Min.


----------



## Speedy298 (14. Februar 2021)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hi Speedy,
> Komme auch aus dem Motorradbereich und habe gleich die Bremsen umgebaut, musste nicht mal neu entlüften bei meinem X2.
> Aufwand: 5 Min.


Hört sich gut an! Also quasi nur umgeschraubt? Hatte schon gelesen, dass man eventuell einen neuen Pin und eine neue Olive braucht, damit es dicht wird. Entlüften werde ich so oder so nochmal müssen. Beim Motorrad schon paar mal gemacht. Beim Fahrrad bisher noch nicht.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (14. Februar 2021)

Ja, nur umgeschraubt.
Musste keinen neuen PIN, bzw Olive verwenden.
Ist bis jetzt dicht und das seit
2 Monaten.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (15. Februar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Könnten mir die Trance X2 oder 1 Besitzer mir die Oberrohr Länge messen?Rahmengröße L
> Dass wäre super von euch👌🏻👍🏻


Hallo, ich habe einmal von der Mitte des Steuerkopfes zur Sattelstütze waagerecht und einmal effektiv gemessen.
Trance X2 in Größe L.
Grüße


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Februar 2021)

So, ich habs endlich auch raus in den Schnee geschafft. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht 😊


----------



## Gixxa06 (15. Februar 2021)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe einmal von der Mitte des Steuerkopfes zur Sattelstütze waagerecht und einmal effektiv gemessen.
> Trance X2 in Größe L.
> Grüße


Aber soll die Oberrohrlänge laut geometrie Daten nicht 629mm betragen? Oder wie wird da gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (16. Februar 2021)

Der Liefertermin für mein bestelltes Bike ist wieder um eine Woche nach hinten gerückt 😱😢


----------



## SuperiorF40 (16. Februar 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Aber soll die Oberrohrlänge laut geometrie Daten nicht 629mm betragen? Oder wie wird da gemessen?


Hallo Gixxa06:
irgendwie komme ich mit meiner Meterstabmessung nicht auf die angegebenen 629mm Oberrohrlänge.

Habs heute nochmal nachgemessen, mehr wie max. 615mm (dann bin ich aber schon fast auf der Höhe vom
Sattelstützenkopf) gibt die Messung nicht her 

VG
Andre


----------



## MaTricKz (16. Februar 2021)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe einmal von der Mitte des Steuerkopfes zur Sattelstütze waagerecht und einmal effektiv gemessen.
> Trance X2 in Größe L.
> Grüße


Super ich danke dir 🙏😳hat mir sehr weitergeholfen👌🏻


----------



## MaTricKz (16. Februar 2021)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hallo Gixxa06:
> irgendwie komme ich mit meiner Meterstabmessung nicht auf die angegebenen 629mm Oberrohrlänge.
> 
> Habs heute nochmal nachgemessen, mehr wie max. 615mm (dann bin ich aber schon fast auf der Höhe vom
> ...


Genau das verwunderte mich auch deswegen sollte ja auch einer nachmessen.ich glaubte schon ich wäre zu blöd dafür😳😁


----------



## Astaroth (16. Februar 2021)

Momentan überlege ich ob ich mein TranceX stornieren soll. Diese Ungewissheit wann ich das Bike bekomme macht mich momentan fertig. Muss mal eine Nacht darüber schlafen. Falls ich mich dazu entschließe das Bike zu stornieren dann habe ich zwei weitere Probleme. Erstens komme ich aus meinem Leasing Vertrag raus wenn das Bike immer weiter nach hinten im Liefertermin verschoben wird und zweitens welches brauchbares Trailbike ist noch lieferbar?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (16. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Momentan überlege ich ob ich mein TranceX stornieren soll. Diese Ungewissheit wann ich das Bike bekomme macht mich momentan fertig. Muss mal eine Nacht darüber schlafen. Falls ich mich dazu entschließe das Bike zu stornieren dann habe ich zwei weitere Probleme. Erstens komme ich aus meinem Leasing Vertrag raus wenn das Bike immer weiter nach hinten im Liefertermin verschoben wird und zweitens welches brauchbares Trailbike ist noch lieferbar?


An Deiner Stelle würde ich warten. Das Trance X ist ein super Angebot...!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Momentan überlege ich ob ich mein TranceX stornieren soll. Diese Ungewissheit wann ich das Bike bekomme macht mich momentan fertig. Muss mal eine Nacht darüber schlafen. Falls ich mich dazu entschließe das Bike zu stornieren dann habe ich zwei weitere Probleme. Erstens komme ich aus meinem Leasing Vertrag raus wenn das Bike immer weiter nach hinten im Liefertermin verschoben wird und zweitens welches brauchbares Trailbike ist noch lieferbar?



Versuch es mal mit dem Orbea Occam. Das M10 ist überbucht, aber darunter müsste noch was lieferbar sein.


----------



## Kickaxe (16. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Momentan überlege ich ob ich mein TranceX stornieren soll. Diese Ungewissheit wann ich das Bike bekomme macht mich momentan fertig. Muss mal eine Nacht darüber schlafen. Falls ich mich dazu entschließe das Bike zu stornieren dann habe ich zwei weitere Probleme. Erstens komme ich aus meinem Leasing Vertrag raus wenn das Bike immer weiter nach hinten im Liefertermin verschoben wird und zweitens welches brauchbares Trailbike ist noch lieferbar?


Wann soll den aktuell der Liefertermin sein? Ich vermute halt, dass er trotzdem früher als bei Alternativen ist…


----------



## schwimmbotz (16. Februar 2021)

Servus,

hab jetzt Blut geleckt und möchte neben meinem Hardtail auch noch dieses Fully.
Ich würde hier gerne eines in XL kaufen ... habe 185cm und 88SL.
Meint ihr das passt?

beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lübke27 (16. Februar 2021)

schwimmbotz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab jetzt Blut geleckt und möchte neben meinem Hardtail auch noch dieses Fully.
> Ich würde hier gerne eines in XL kaufen ... habe 185cm und 88SL.
> ...


Ich würde auf jeden Fall probefahren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein -L- auch passt. Je nach Vorlieben.
Mit 183 hab ich kurz überlegt das -M- noch probezufahren.


----------



## Astaroth (16. Februar 2021)

AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich warten. Das Trance X ist ein super Angebot...!


Sehe ich auch so und es ist auch mein absolutes Traumbike nur die Verschiebungen nerven mich extrem auch wenn es nur ein paar Wochen sind. Die Lage wird ja auch nicht besser wie man immer wieder lesen kann.


Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit dem Orbea Occam. Das M10 ist überbucht, aber darunter müsste noch was lieferbar sein.


Das sagt mir der Rahmen optisch nicht zu.


Kickaxe schrieb:


> Wann soll den aktuell der Liefertermin sein? Ich vermute halt, dass er trotzdem früher als bei Alternativen ist…


Das wäre auch meine größte Befürchtung das ich dann mit dem Liefertermin noch weiter nach hinten rutsche.
Der momentane Liefertermin wäre KW 11 der ist aber seit meiner Bestellung im September 2020 schon zum 2x verschoben worden.
Jetzt habe ich bei meinem Händler mal wegen einem Reign Advanced Pro1 Modell 2020 angefragt.


----------



## Kickaxe (16. Februar 2021)

schwimmbotz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab jetzt Blut geleckt und möchte neben meinem Hardtail auch noch dieses Fully.
> Ich würde hier gerne eines in XL kaufen ... habe 185cm und 88SL.
> ...


Ich fahre mit 1,80 und 90SL ein L, und fühl mich darauf pudelwohl. Denke du könntest tatsächlich sowohl L als auch XL fahren. Evtl ist L wegen den Kettenstreben balancierter.


----------



## Kickaxe (16. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so und es ist auch mein absolutes Traumbike nur die Verschiebungen nerven mich extrem auch wenn es nur ein paar Wochen sind. Die Lage wird ja auch nicht besser wie man immer wieder lesen kann.
> 
> Das sagt mir der Rahmen optisch nicht zu.
> 
> ...


Hm verstehe. Und online? Gibt ja schon trance X‘s zu haben.


----------



## Speedy298 (16. Februar 2021)

schwimmbotz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab jetzt Blut geleckt und möchte neben meinem Hardtail auch noch dieses Fully.
> Ich würde hier gerne eines in XL kaufen ... habe 185cm und 88SL.
> ...


Mein Händler hatte wohl von Giant ein Programm. Da hat er meine Daten eingegeben wie SL, Armlänge, Höhe Brustbein etc. 
Danach war es eindeutig M, was sich auch für mich gut anfühlt.


----------



## Kickaxe (16. Februar 2021)

@schwimmbotz  Was kommt denn bei dir bei "Was ist meine Größe?" raus? Ich bin beispielsweise genau mittig in L kategorisiert.








						Trance X 1 (2021) |  Trail Bike | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Dieser brandneue 29er hat vor allem eine Mission: Er will dir dabei helfen, auch die härtesten Trails schneller und mit mehr Flow zu meistern. Dafür besitzt er einen stabilen und steifen Alurahmen mit 29-Zoll spezifisch...




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (16. Februar 2021)

schwimmbotz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab jetzt Blut geleckt und möchte neben meinem Hardtail auch noch dieses Fully.
> Ich würde hier gerne eines in XL kaufen ... habe 185cm und 88SL.
> ...


Also ich fahre in L mit 184 cm und 90SL. XL bin ich auch Probe gefahren und fand ich viel zu groß. Ich finde, es ist schon in L ein langes Bike.


----------



## schwimmbotz (16. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hatte wohl von Giant ein Programm. Da hat er meine Daten eingegeben wie SL, Armlänge, Höhe Brustbein etc.
> Danach war es eindeutig M, was sich auch für mich gut anfühlt.





Kickaxe schrieb:


> @schwimmbotz  Was kommt denn bei dir bei "Was ist meine Größe?" raus? Ich bin beispielsweise genau mittig in L kategorisiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir kommt da noch L raus ... aber so ziemlich am Ende


----------



## schwimmbotz (16. Februar 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hatte wohl von Giant ein Programm. Da hat er meine Daten eingegeben wie SL, Armlänge, Höhe Brustbein etc.
> Danach war es eindeutig M, was sich auch für mich gut anfühlt.





AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> Also ich fahre in L mit 184 cm und 90SL. XL bin ich auch Probe gefahren und fand ich viel zu groß. Ich finde, es ist schon in L ein langes Bike.


----------



## Kickaxe (16. Februar 2021)

Würde dann auch tatsächlich zu L greifen. Fühlt sich bei mir nicht so klein an, als könne jemand nur paar cm größer nicht auch super drauf passen.


----------



## Speedy298 (16. Februar 2021)

Würde auch eher zur kleineren Größe tendieren. Das X ist schon kein kleines Rad.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich habe das X2 in der Größe M im Oktober fahren können und mir war es gefühlt einfach zu kurz.
Habe mich dann für das L entschieden, ohne es Probe zu fahren, bin allerdings auch nur 
178cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge.

Ist schon an der Grenze zu M.


----------



## twentysixtrix (17. Februar 2021)

@Astaroth um wieviel Wochen hat es sich denn verschoben seit der Bestellung?

Du kannst dir bei Giant schon sicher sein, dass das Rad überhaupt kommt. Wenn auch mit kleinen Verzögerungen. Durch den ganzen Covid-Shit verzögert sich halt alles...beim Transport der Komponenten aus Fernost, beim Zusammenbau (weniger Arbeiter pro Schicht) und selbst bei der Auslieferung zum Händler (weniger Personal im Lager bei Giant, deutlich gestiegene Auftragsnachfrage bei den Logistigunternehmen).

Wir als Händler haben von Giant die Aussage, dass all unsere (pünktlich) bestellten Räder auch zu uns kommen. Teilweise wirklich spät im Jahr (verglichen mit vorherigen Saisons), aber sie kommen zu 100%.
Und auch bei uns war es bis jetzt bei einigen Modellen so, dass sie zwei, drei Wochen später als ursprünglich geplant zu uns kamen.

Sei froh, dass du nicht auf ein megasuoerghyptes Gravel bike wartest! Die Leute tun mir echt leid...da sind die geplanten Auslieferungen Mitte/Ende des Jahres...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Astaroth (17. Februar 2021)

@twentysixtrix seit der Bestellung im September hat sich das Bike jetzt um insgesamt 3 Wochen nach hinten verschoben. 
Jetzt habe ich über meine Gedanken von gestern nochmals nachgedacht und bin nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen das ich das TranceX *nicht* stornieren werde. Einen passenden Ersatz zu finden ist momentan ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit...
Giant Deutschland hat mir auch versichert das ich das Bike zu 💯% bekomme nur ich sollte ein wenig Geduld aufbringen in dieser schwierigen Situation. Das mit der Geduld ist dann halt so eine Sache bei mir. Man ist in der heutigen Zeit halt gewohnt das alles immer kurzfristig lieferbar war und das ist halt momentan nicht der Fall. Also liegt der Fehler in meiner Unzufriedenheit bei mir und nicht bei Giant.


----------



## Lübke27 (17. Februar 2021)

Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. Februar 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.


Yes! Wirst es nicht bereuen @Astaroth !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (17. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @twentysixtrix seit der Bestellung im September hat sich das Bike jetzt um insgesamt 3 Wochen nach hinten verschoben.


Das ist eigentlich echt ok. Ich meine nicht, dass du nicht enttäuscht sein solltest (wäre schließlich jeder), aber was zum Beispiel im Rose  Root Miller Faden abgeht ist ne ganz andere Liga à la „Bekomme ich jemals mein bike?“
(Für die Katastrophentouristen unter euch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/root-miller-my2020.918217/page-24)


----------



## Rick7 (17. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich echt ok. Ich meine nicht, dass du nicht enttäuscht sein solltest (wäre schließlich jeder), aber was zum Beispiel im Rose  Root Miller Faden abgeht ist ne ganz andere Liga à la „Bekomme ich jemals mein bike?“
> (Für die Katastrophentouristen unter euch: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/root-miller-my2020.918217/page-24)


Also die Leute versteh ich eh ned... So geil is das Root miller dann auch wieder nicht. P/L ist halt gut, aber was bringt einem des wenn erst 2022 kommt


----------



## Kickaxe (17. Februar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also die Leute versteh ich eh ned... So geil is das Root miller dann auch wieder nicht. P/L ist halt gut, aber was bringt einem des wenn erst 2022 kommt


Eben… Ich wollte es ursprünglich auch kaufen, bis man dann nichts mehr konfigurieren konnte (wollte andere Bremsen). Als dann die Lieferzeiten runterrutschten hab ich mich letztendlich dagegen entschieden. Als dann das neue Trance vorgestellt wurde, (mit Shimano, juhu!) hab ich mich sehr glücklich dafür entschieden. So viel schlechter ist die P/L dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## eurasio (17. Februar 2021)

Heute Jungfernfahrt gemacht. Und es ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## twentysixtrix (17. Februar 2021)

@eurasio hast du vor den ersten Metern gleich die komplette Schalt- und Bremsanlage getauscht? 
Oder wie kommt’s, dass du da nen XT Kit dran hast?


----------



## eurasio (17. Februar 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> @eurasio hast du vor den ersten Metern gleich die komplette Schalt- und Bremsanlage getauscht?
> Oder wie kommt’s, dass du da nen XT Kit dran hast?


Ja direkt auf Shimano umgebaut, bin Fanboy. Die GX ist auch schon verkauft. Neu geht das ja immer ganz gut.


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (17. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Am X2 sollen die LR 2460g wiegen, am X1 wohl etwa 2kg (bezogen auf Alu)


Ich habe den LRS vom X1 gewogen. VO 960 gr ., hi 1070 gr. Inkl. Felgeband und Ventile. Damit 2030 Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## Astaroth (17. Februar 2021)

@eurasio was ist den das für eine Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du? Die Sattelüberstandshöhe sieht ziemlich extrem aus.


----------



## eurasio (17. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @eurasio was ist den das für eine Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du? Die Sattelüberstandshöhe sieht ziemlich extrem aus.


Ist ein XL. Bin 1.93 mit langen Haxen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesboy (18. Februar 2021)

Hi,
das Trance X steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Ich frage mich nur, ob ich auf Grund meiner Körpermaße überhaupt noch weiter wünschen soll: Bei 180cm Größe habe ich als Sitzriese nur eine 80er BL. Damit dürfte ein L ja schon mal raus sein. Ich fahre z. Zt. ein Ghost SL AMR X 5.9 AL in L und komme mit der Länge/Reach gut zurecht, da wäre das Trance X in M sogar noch 1cm länger, aber das sollte passen. Der Stack ist bei beiden fast identisch und die Durchstiegshöhe, die ich beim Ghost Kronjuwelenmäßig 😉 immer als grenzwertig empfunden habe, ist beim Giant um 37 mm niedriger. Was meint ihr, wäre es einen Versuch wert?
Gruß Markus


----------



## Kickaxe (18. Februar 2021)

@Bluesboy Wenn du dich auf deinem Ghost wohl fühlst, und es ähnlich lang ist wie ein M Trance X dann klingt das doch gut. Welchen Sitzwinkel hat dein ghost?
Ein L würde gehen, wenn du eine kürzere Sattelstütze verbauen würdest, zb 150mm.


----------



## Bluesboy (18. Februar 2021)

@Kickaxe  Das Ghost hat einen Sitzwinkel von 74° im Gegensatz zu 77,2° / 77,9° beim Giant. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 65,5° zumindest in der Low-Position identisch. Was auch immer diese Maße bedeuten, mit Mathe hatte ich es noch nie so. Das Rad muss passen und und ich will fahren...


----------



## Kickaxe (18. Februar 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> @Kickaxe  Das Ghost hat einen Sitzwinkel von 74° im Gegensatz zu 77,2° / 77,9° beim Giant. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 65,5° zumindest in der Low-Position identisch. Was auch immer diese Maße bedeuten, mit Mathe hatte ich es noch nie so. Das Rad muss passen und und ich will fahren...


Was hat das Ghost als oberrohrlänge angegeben? Bei einem steileren Sitzwinkel muss der reach länger sein, damit sich das bike gleich groß anfühlt im sitzen. Sprich L wäre evtl besser


----------



## Bluesboy (18. Februar 2021)

Das Ghost hat in L eine Oberrohrlänge von 621mm im Gegensatz zu 595/597mm beim Giant in M.


----------



## Kickaxe (18. Februar 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Das Ghost hat in L eine Oberrohrlänge von 621mm im Gegensatz zu 595/597mm beim Giant in M.
> Anhang anzeigen 1210194


Deswegen würde ich dir tatsächlich eher das L empfehlen. Es wird sich durch den steileren Sitzwinkel nicht wirklich gestreckter anfühlen, als dein Ghost. Zur Not kannst du einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Bezüglich der Sattelstütze gibt es mehrere Optionen: du fährst bei einem Händler das Rad in L probe, und guckst ob die 170mm passen. Oder du bestellst es und fragst, ob der Händler dir eine 150mm stütze verbauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesboy (19. Februar 2021)

Hi,


Kickaxe schrieb:


> du fährst bei einem Händler das Rad in L probe, und guckst ob die 170mm passen. Oder du bestellst es und fragst, ob der Händler dir eine 150mm stütze verbauen kann.


es war schon immer etwas komplizierter, einen besonderen Körper zu haben😅.
Für dieses Jahr ist es ja wohl eh gelaufen, was die allgemeine Liefersituation angeht. Und mein Ghost läuft einfach auch noch zu gut. Dann schaue ich mal gegen Ende der Saison, was Giant für 2022 bringt. Vielleicht schütteln die ja doch noch einen M/L-Rahmen aus dem Ärmel.... Und vielleicht begegnet mir ja mal ein Trance in freier Wildbahn zum Probe sitzen.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich hier zwei Giant-Händler im näheren Umkreis, da wird mir schon einer helfen können, wenn ich das Rad nicht von der Stange nehmen will.
Danke für die Hilfe
Markus


----------



## BambergerBiker (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
könnte bei meinem Händer 50 km von mir das Trance X2 sofort abholen in L (Ich bin 95kg / 184 / SL 85).
Würdet ihr das für Hometrails / Bikepark (Auch Downhill/ Freeride) und Touren (30-40-50-60 km) empfehlen mir machen die 135mm hinten Angst... Bretter auch gerne mal Treppen runter ist das mit dem DPS den möglich ohne das er direkt durchschlägt ? Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen dass das gerne mal passiert beim DPS.. BItte eure Erfahrungsberichte  Händler hat das BIke heute bis 18 Uhr reserviert


----------



## SuperiorF40 (19. Februar 2021)

Halllo BambergerBiker,

ich bring auch stolze 93Kg mit Kleidung auf die Waage und fahre das X2 ebenfalls in der Größe L, bei 178cm,SL 85cm. 
Bei den 135mm Federweg brauchste keine Bedenken haben, da sind Treppen überhaupt kein Problem. 

Auch gelegentliche Einsätze im Bikepark sollte das Trance X2 gut wegstecken.

Werde bei einigen Endurorennen  (E1 und TT) an den Start gehen und der Vorgänger, das Trance 2 in 27,5 (Modell 2018) hat die Belastung auch schon gut verkraftet.

Also schnell kaufen, bevor es ein anderer macht


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. Februar 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es war schon immer etwas komplizierter, einen besonderen Körper zu haben😅.
> Für dieses Jahr ist es ja wohl eh gelaufen, was die allgemeine Liefersituation angeht. Und mein Ghost läuft einfach auch noch zu gut. Dann schaue ich mal gegen Ende der Saison, was Giant für 2022 bringt. Vielleicht schütteln die ja doch noch einen M/L-Rahmen aus dem Ärmel.... Und vielleicht begegnet mir ja mal ein Trance in freier Wildbahn zum Probe sitzen.
> ...


War zur Probe letztens bei giant in Düsseldorf. Kürzerer Dropper wäre kein Problem gewesen, das hätten die gratis geändert. Allerdings haben die nur Dropper ohne offset, wenn die offset bräuchtest wäre da nichts machbar gewesen


----------



## MaTricKz (19. Februar 2021)

BambergerBiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> könnte bei meinem Händer 50 km von mir das Trance X2 sofort abholen in L (Ich bin 95kg / 184 / SL 85).
> Würdet ihr das für Hometrails / Bikepark (Auch Downhill/ Freeride) und Touren (30-40-50-60 km) empfehlen mir machen die 135mm hinten Angst... Bretter auch gerne mal Treppen runter ist das mit dem DPS den möglich ohne das er direkt durchschlägt ? Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen dass das gerne mal passiert beim DPS.. BItte eure Erfahrungsberichte  Händler hat das BIke heute bis 18 Uhr reserviert


Kannst du mir sagen welcher Händler das ist? Wenn du es nicht nimmst sage ich zu  oder hat er noch andere Größen?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (19. Februar 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen welcher Händler das ist? Wenn du es nicht nimmst sage ich zu  oder hat er noch andere Größen?


Mein Tipp:

Frag doch mal beim Zweirad Teuchert in Hersbruck nach, da habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Lübke27 (19. Februar 2021)

Grade gesehen, bike Mailorder hat die Advanced pro 1 und 2 auf Lager in M und L. Falls jemand sucht.


----------



## Speedy298 (22. Februar 2021)

Wir hatten hier schon einmal kurz das Thema Flaschenhalter. Gerne würde ich meine Edelstahlflasche (Klean Kanteen mit Sport Cap) mitnehmen und hatte mir bereits einen Flaschenhalter von Lezyne bestellt. Leider ist dieser sehr eng, sodass Flaschen mit mehr als 7 cm Durchmesser nicht passen. Auch nach oben zum Oberrohr wird der Platz schnell knapp. Selbst bei meiner 500 ml Flasche stoße ich schon an (Rahmengröße M).
Hat hier jemand einen guten Tipp?

Sonst bin ich gestern endlich mal paar trockenere Trails gefahren. Super Tourenbike. Technische Anstiege über Wurzeln und Steine machen auch richtig Laune.


----------



## twentysixtrix (22. Februar 2021)

@Speedy298 schaumal das Ding an https://www.bike-mailorder.de/monkey-link-anybottle-fidlock-flaschenhalter-schwarz oder https://www.fahrrad.de/fidlock-twist-single-uni-connector-M887937.html.

Die fidlock-varianten nutzen einige hier an ihren Transen (Ich mittlerweile auch 🤫) und es funktioniert super, gerade bei Platzproblemen da die die Flasche zur Seite heraus nimmst. 
Ich bekomme damit unproblematisch ne 600ml Flasche in nem S Rahmen unter 😊
Vllt sind die Adapter ne brauchbare Option für dich 🤞🏼


----------



## Speedy298 (23. Februar 2021)

Habe mir die Fidlock Variante mal bestellt. Wusste gar nicht, dass es das System auch als universelle Lösung gibt . Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gixxa06 (23. Februar 2021)

Moin,

ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Trance X advanced pro 2 vorzubestellen. Finde die Farbe wesentlich hübscher als beim advanced pro 1, allerdings scheint mir die Ausstattung beim pro 1 stimmiger. Bin ambitionierter Anfänger mit sportlichen 100kg Körpergewicht. Das Bike wird von Flachlandtour über Mittelgebirge und Alpen bis Bikepark genutzt werden. Für welches von beiden würdet ihr eher tendieren???


----------



## AStateOfTrance (23. Februar 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Trance X advanced pro 2 vorzubestellen. Finde die Farbe wesentlich hübscher als beim advanced pro 1, allerdings scheint mir die Ausstattung beim pro 1 stimmiger. Bin ambitionierter Anfänger mit sportlichen 100kg Körpergewicht. Das Bike wird von Flachlandtour über Mittelgebirge und Alpen bis Bikepark genutzt werden. Für welches von beiden würdet ihr eher tendieren???


Mir ging es ähnlich, fand den Rahmen des Advanced pro 2 auch schicker. Die bessere Schaltung und vor allem das Fahrwerk beim 1 haben mich aber überzeugt. 
Du solltest aber beim 1 noch ein Bremsen-Upgrade einplanen, insbesondere bei Deinem Kampfgewicht 😉 Da ist die Billigversion der SRAM G2 drauf und die ist jedenfalls im Vergleich zur Magura MT5 am alten Bike viel schwächer. Ich werde noch andere Beläge ausprobieren, aber vermutlich fliegen die SRAM runter. 
Nimm das 1er und hau SRAM Code, Magura oder XT Bremsen drauf... 

Das Trance X ist jedenfalls ein Traum von einem Bike. Bergab purzeln die Bestzeiten auf den Trails nur so, seit es trockener wird 😆
Und bergauf sitze ich super bequem und schnell ist es auch 😍


----------



## Astaroth (23. Februar 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Trance X advanced pro 2 vorzubestellen. Finde die Farbe wesentlich hübscher als beim advanced pro 1, allerdings scheint mir die Ausstattung beim pro 1 stimmiger. Bin ambitionierter Anfänger mit sportlichen 100kg Körpergewicht. Das Bike wird von Flachlandtour über Mittelgebirge und Alpen bis Bikepark genutzt werden. Für welches von beiden würdet ihr eher tendieren???


Ich würde dir auch zum Pro1 raten. Ist das stimmigere Gesamtpaket. Würde aber mit dem Kauf nicht allzu lange warten...


----------



## Gixxa06 (24. Februar 2021)

Ist das Fox Fahrwerk denn so viel besser? Bremse und Schaltung könnte man ja fix tauschen oder?

Danke für eure Antwort👌


----------



## twentysixtrix (24. Februar 2021)

Sicher!

ABER auch nur, wenn man es einstellen kann (Gabel) und es dann auch noch in entsprechendem Gelände UND entsprechender Fahrweise ausnutzen kann!

Deshalb würde ich gerade als Neueinsteiger nicht unbedingt zu den Top-Federelementen greifen. Zu viel kann man da falsch machen bzw. holt man die mögliche top-Performance da gar nicht heraus.

Ich würde wohl an deiner Stelle das 2er Modell nehmen, mich über die einfacheren (weniger Aufwand beim abstimmen) aber trotzdem guten Federelemente freuen und das gesparte Geld in eine bessere Bremsanlage und zukünftig nen Antriebs-Upgrade investieren.

Profi-Rennsport-Technik braucht definitiv nicht jeder, auch wenn die Hersteller uns das gerne verkaufen wollen 🤣🤘🏼


----------



## Kickaxe (24. Februar 2021)

Würde dir als Anfänger auch eher zum 2 raten. Die Bremsen sind m.M.n. besser als beim 1 und der Antrieb ist keinesfalls schlecht, halt etwas schwerer. Und das einfacher einzustellende Fahrwerk ist am Anfang deutlich besser, als ein falsch eingestelltes teureres. Und du sparst nebenbei auch Geld.


----------



## Astaroth (27. Februar 2021)

Der Liefertermin für mein TranceX hat sich erneut nach hinten verschoben und Nein diesmal Ärgere ich mich nicht...


----------



## fiestamalte (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, denke über das Trance X als neues Bike nach. Bei mir wäre allerdings nur die v3 Version verfügbar. Eine MT5 liegt noch rum, sodass die getauscht wird. Mit der Gabel könnte ich vorerst auch leben. Könnt ihr mir ein Feedback zu den Giant Laufrädern geben - wiegen die 2400gramm?...


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (28. Februar 2021)

fiestamalte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, denke über das Trance X als neues Bike nach. Bei mir wäre allerdings nur die v3 Version verfügbar. Eine MT5 liegt noch rum, sodass die getauscht wird. Mit der Gabel könnte ich vorerst auch leben. Könnt ihr mir ein Feedback zu den Giant Laufrädern geben - wiegen die 2400gramm?...


Ich hab mir von Funworks nen LRS aufbauen lassen, 515 Euro und 1840 gr. Inkl. Ventil und tubeles Band.

Der LRS von Giant X1 wog 2100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiestamalte (28. Februar 2021)

Klausgiebler1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von Funworks nen LRS aufbauen lassen, 515 Euro und 1840 gr. Inkl. Ventil und tubeles Band.
> 
> Der LRS von Giant X1 wog 2100.


Ok 2100 wäre ja noch akzeptabel, hat jemand den vom X1 gewogen?


----------



## Bluesboy (28. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich dir tatsächlich eher das L empfehlen. Es wird sich durch den steileren Sitzwinkel nicht wirklich gestreckter anfühlen, als dein Ghost. Zur Not kannst du einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Bezüglich der Sattelstütze gibt es mehrere Optionen: du fährst bei einem Händler das Rad in L probe, und guckst ob die 170mm passen. Oder du bestellst es und fragst, ob der Händler dir eine 150mm stütze verbauen kann.


Inzwischen sind beide Bikes mit Rahmendaten bei bike-stats.de (Ghost vs. Giant) Und im direkten Vergleich geben sich die beiden Model in L tatsächlich nicht so viel. Der größere Reach sollte verkraftbar sein. Und die Sattelstütze muss ich halt ausprobieren - das Sitzrohr ist beim Giant ja etwas kürzer, vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## Lübke27 (3. März 2021)

Ich find ja, man sollte sich nicht immer an irgendwelchen Daten und Zahlen orientieren.  Draufsetzen und Wohlfühlen,  oder halt auch nicht. Ich fühl mich wohl:






Hier am Niederrhein gibt's nicht viele Höhenmeter,  die wenigen muss man gut ausnutzen.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. März 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ich find ja, man sollte sich nicht immer an irgendwelchen Daten und Zahlen orientieren.  Draufsetzen und Wohlfühlen,  oder halt auch nicht. Ich fühl mich wohl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Video! !


----------



## Bogdan_mb (6. März 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Hach, ich muss jetzt auch nochmal ein wenig Selbst-Beweihräucherrung betreiben und ein paar Bilder von meiner Waffe X posten. (Dieser Lack 😍😍😍)
> 
> Ich habe heut nach drei Wochen endlich mal wieder die Zeit gefunden eine Runde spielen zu gehen. Zwar nur ein kurzes einstündiges tête-à-tête, aber bei blauem Himmel im Schnee ein euphorisches Erlebnis🤩
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Sorry to write in English, I can only understand a little in Deutsch, but really found this forum valuable, so read everything by google translate 😜 . 

I'm looking forward to get a Trance X as a secondary bike ( I have a Tues 29 for Park Days ) for trail ridding and was wondering how do you find the coil on the trance as the bike is not that progressive frame as other bikes. 

My options are a Advance Pro 2 , then put a charger Damper 2.1 on the fork and a super deluxe on the rear . 

Or get a Pro 1 , but I hate Guide Brakes (had horrible experience in the past) . 

Counting the upgrades on the 2 , it will be same price, and I incline a bit for this option as I LOVE the Super Deluxe coil and my Tues, it's a huge change from the Float X2 it replaced, but then again, that bike is very progressive and it's a shame it didn't came stock with coil. 

Thanks again in advance, and really looking for your fedback regarding your coil setup, mostly , if it bobs under pedalling and loose efficiency and on the downs if you bottom it out really easy. 

Bogdan.


----------



## twentysixtrix (7. März 2021)

I would go for your favourite option, I guess...
Got the Super Deluxe coil in mine and, for me, it works pretty well. 
It sits way higher in its travel, compared to the fox shock, and is much more „lively“, sensitive and especially got more support while cornering.
Sure, while climbing the shock moves more than a airshock. But if it’s too annoying, I use the lock-out switch😜

About the „progressive“-question: I have no issues with that. I mostly ride jumptrails or flowish Singletrails (50/50) and rushing through the travel was never a thing. 
I run a 425lbs spring (85kg weight) and am at 30-35% SAG.

I can recommend a coil shock to everyone that is looking for more sensitivity, mid-stroke-support and a more lively rear-end.

Hope that helps a little 🤘🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. März 2021)

Seit meiner Bestellung habe ich schon 169 Mal geschlafen 😱 Mal schauen ob wir die 200 noch voll kriegen 😁


----------



## Kickaxe (7. März 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Seit meiner Bestellung habe ich schon 169 Mal geschlafen 😱 Mal schauen ob wir die 200 noch voll kriegen 😁


Achso? Ich dachte das Warten bereitet dir schlaflose Nächte…


----------



## Bogdan_mb (7. März 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> I would go for your favorite option, I guess ...
> Got the Super Deluxe coil in mine and, for me, it works pretty well.
> It sits way higher in its travel, compared to the fox shock, and is much more "lively", sensitive and especially got more support while cornering.
> Sure, while climbing the shock moves more than an airshock. But if it's too annoying, I use the lock-out switch😜
> ...



Hi Twentysixtrix,

Thank alot for the indeph review. It's what I was looking for as alot of people from the States advised against the coil shock ( some people enquired DVO and they said they recommend only Air Shock for this frame) .

But if you say for trail ridding which is exactly what I'm planning for this bike than I trust your word, as oh boy, my YT Tues feels 10 times better with the Super Deluxe but then I don't care how you can pedal that bike. By the way, did you bought a regular tune shock of the market or you retuned it ? 

The only thing that still keeps me slightly on the fence to is the fork. The 36 with the new damper and air shocks seems really good, I mean , I still plan to change to a RCT3 Grip 2 damper on the Pike at least or even get the RC2 one. 

By the way, did you got it with Carbon bars or regular one ? 

Thanks again for nice feedback.


----------



## Astaroth (7. März 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Achso? Ich dachte das Warten bereitet dir schlaflose Nächte…


Darüber bin ich weg...


----------



## Lotte111 (7. März 2021)

Hier mal eine kleiner Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. Flip-Chip-Position.

Ich bin bis jetzt nur die Low-Pos. gefahren. Ist richtig satt bergab und geht auch wirklich gut bergauf. Hatte allerdings auch hier und da leicht Pedal-Kontakt.
Habe dann heute nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt auf die High-Pos. gewechselt und bin noch mal einen kleinen Trail rauf und runter gefahren. Bergauf noch mal besser, also wirklich top. Hatte vorher das Trance 27,5. Aber auch bergab bei dem kurzen Trail, geil, nix zu meckern. Werde das erstmal so lassen.

Frage an alle, die bereits ein Trance X 29 ihr eigen nennen:
Welche Flip-Chip-Position fahrt/bevorzugt ihr und warum?


----------



## twentysixtrix (7. März 2021)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleiner Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. Flip-Chip-Position.
> 
> Ich bin bis jetzt nur die Low-Pos. gefahren. Ist richtig satt bergab und geht auch wirklich gut bergauf. Hatte allerdings auch hier und da leicht Pedal-Kontakt.
> Habe dann heute nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt auf die High-Pos. gewechselt und bin noch mal einen kleinen Trail rauf und runter gefahren. Bergauf noch mal besser, also wirklich top. Hatte vorher das Trance 27,5. Aber auch bergab bei dem kurzen Trail, geil, nix zu meckern. Werde das erstmal so lassen.
> ...


Bin auch in der „High“-Position.
Fast von Anfang an. 
Taugt mir auch mehr, da es wirklich nochmal besser bergauf geht, die TL-Höhe mir besser gefällt und ich es eh ein wenig wendiger mag als super laufruhig. Das kann’s eh schon besser als mein altes 27,5er Trance und ich bilde mir ein, dass es durch die steileren Winkel näher an der Agilität des alten Modells ist trotz 29“.

Ich glaube, dass es auch so bleibt bis ich es in ernsthaftes Gelände entführe, wo es ruppig und steil zu geht. 
Zum Springen und die kurzen flowigen Trails hier will ich ich’s mehr verspielt haben denn maximal laufruhig 👌🏼


----------



## twentysixtrix (7. März 2021)

Bogdan_mb schrieb:


> Hi Twentysixtrix,
> 
> Thank alot for the indeph review. It's what I was looking for as alot of people from the States advised against the coil shock ( some people enquired DVO and they said they recommend only Air Shock for this frame) .
> 
> ...


My DVO-chapter was a kind of nightmare🤫 if they work they’re quite good. But if there’s a problem...it seems like only god can help 🤣🤣

Can’t tell why they do not recommend coil shock...did they even try? I mean, there a lot guys who look at the geo and curves and think they’ll know everything about the bike without riding it...
For me it works pretty well and I won’t never miss that plush supportive feeling from a coil shock!

About the fork I wrote a lot in this thread...
I struggled with the performance a lot compared to my previous 34 factory fit4...and I was like kind of disappointed of the 36. It wasn’t that sensitive, like kind of harsh and I struggled a lot with the setup. Never got that problem with my 34....
I tried almost everything to get it as sensitiv and supportive as my old one, but honestly it isn’t there... I mean, it works well and maybe it’s because the 36 is stiffer but my old one was a little bit better.
One big problem of the 36 was, that there was way too much grease in the negative chamber. That caused a smaller airvolume and a harsh suspension at the beginning of the travel... Removing that resulted in a way better sensitivity...
Long story short, I think the Pike will work pretty good and won’t disappoint you. Unless you are a professionell adjustment-king that loves to spend hours to find the ultimate setup. Than the 36 offers more possibilities.

To your last question: I run a OneUp carbon bar, cause I got issues with armpump in the past when It got really rough with roots and stuff. First I changed my grips. That helped an little. And now with the quit special shape of the bar, armpump is no point anymore 🥳


----------



## Speedy298 (10. März 2021)

Habe heute auch mal die Flip-Chip Position von Low auf High gestellt. Leichte Kratzspuren sind auch bei mir am Lack vorhanden. Aber tatsächlich eher oberflächlich und liegt daran, dass sich dort Dreck sammelt und es dann zu Kratzern kommt.
Werden berichten inwieweit ich einen Unterschied spüre. Beim kurzen Rollen ist mir tatsächlich nicht viel aufgefallen. 
Der Fidlock Halter funktioniert auch recht gut. Danke für den Tipp @twentysixtrix .


----------



## twentysixtrix (10. März 2021)

@Speedy298 gern!

Zeig mal nen Bild, welcher es jetzt geworden ist 🤨😆


----------



## Speedy298 (10. März 2021)

Wurde die Fidlock Twist Variante mit dem BOA Verschluss. Muss mal ein Bild machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoncrafar (12. März 2021)

Hatte heute meine zweite kurze Ausfahrt mit diesen neuen upgrades:

Laufradsatz von Light Wolf (Hope, Praxis Works Alu32, ca 1930gr) mit Schläuchen u Onza Aquila,
Dächle Bremsscheiben und SLX Bremsgeber (Bremssattel wie ausgeliefert)
Anyrace Trailhunter Grip1 Tuning.
In High Position: Rad geht sehr gut bergauf (fast besser wie mein Yeti 130) durch die 51er Shimano Kassete noch leichterer 1. Gang ggü GX. Absolute Bremsleistung ist ganz gut so, auf die schnelle würde ich sagen ähnlich meiner Code am Yeti. Ich bin mit vollgetankt 95kg recht schwer, deshalb das Gabeltuning. Original war mir die Gabel zu soft. Fahrwerk vorne / hinten arbeitet synchron zumindest auf einem 08/15 S1-2 trail. 

Den originalen Laufradsatz wiege ich noch (muss die Reifen noch abmontieren) und teile das Ergebnis hier mit. Bin mit dem OE Laufradsatz zwar nur kurz gefahren, fand aber dass er sehr gut rollt ! Ich denke das ist dem tubeless und dem Dissector geschuldet. Bin den Dissector vorher noch nie gefahren, muss den aber mal "im Auge behalten" und noch zukünftig testen.


----------



## Speedy298 (13. März 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> @Speedy298 gern!
> 
> Zeig mal nen Bild, welcher es jetzt geworden ist 🤨😆


Hier mal ein Bild mit Flaschenhalter. Passt alles gerade so. Handling ist aber easy. Bei dem Regen heute wollte die Flasche aber dann leider doch nicht mehr halten. Werde mal schauen ob ich irgendein Gummitape auf die Flasche klebe, um die Haftung zu verbessern.

Bin heute in der High Position gefahren. Von der Sitzposition her spüre ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Die Tretlagerhöhe konnte ich heute nicht so wirklich beurteilen. Kann aber gut sein, dass das kleine Stückchen schon hilft gerade noch über eine Wurzel zu kommen und nicht hängen zu bleiben. 
Was ich spüre, ist etwas weniger Sensibilität im Hinterbau. Also insbesondere bergauf, was natürlich der Uphill-Performance zuträglich ist. Abwärts habe ich heute keinen großen Unterschied gespürt. Vielleicht wirkt es etwas weniger "satt" als in der Low Stellung. Kann aber natürlich auch alles bissl Einbildung sein.
Also generell nur marginale Änderungen in meinen Augen.


----------



## Donstephano (15. März 2021)

Hey Leute! 

Überlege mir ein Trance X 29 zuzulegen, aber das sehr tiefe Tretlager macht mir Sorgen.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

LG
Stephan


----------



## Simoncrafar (15. März 2021)

So hier das Messergebnis für den serienmäßigen Giant Laufradsatz des X2: 2448gr incl Ventile und Felgenband.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. März 2021)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> So hier das Messergebnis für den serienmäßigen Giant Laufradsatz des X2: 2448gr incl Ventile und Felgenband.



Heftig. 😳


----------



## Kickaxe (15. März 2021)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Überlege mir ein Trance X 29 zuzulegen, aber das sehr tiefe Tretlager macht mir Sorgen.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> ...


Im High-Modus überhaupt kein Problem, da schlägt nichts an. Im Low-Modus muss man bergauf etwas nachdenken, aber mit gutem Timing ist es auch da kein Problem. Bergab mag ich den Low-Modus sehr.


----------



## Speedy298 (15. März 2021)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Überlege mir ein Trance X 29 zuzulegen, aber das sehr tiefe Tretlager macht mir Sorgen.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> ...


Bin tatsächlich in der Low Position häufiger mit dem Pedal aufgekommen als mit meinem Hardtail. Aber würde ich jetzt nicht als dramatisch beurteilen. 
In der High Position fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung, würde aber bisher die Einschätzung von Kickaxe teilen.


----------



## Donstephano (16. März 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Im High-Modus überhaupt kein Problem, da schlägt nichts an. Im Low-Modus muss man bergauf etwas nachdenken, aber mit gutem Timing ist es auch da kein Problem. Bergab mag ich den Low-Modus sehr.





Speedy298 schrieb:


> Bin tatsächlich in der Low Position häufiger mit dem Pedal aufgekommen als mit meinem Hardtail. Aber würde ich jetzt nicht als dramatisch beurteilen.
> In der High Position fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung, würde aber bisher die Einschätzung von Kickaxe teilen.


Danke euch beiden. Ich fahre ansonsten eine Madonna von RAAW 2019. Die hat schon ein echt tiefes Tretlager (Absenkung 35 mm) und da bin ich schon das ein oder andere mal angeeckt bei meinen 170 mm langen Kurbeln. Das Trance X ist nochmal tiefer in low (Absenkung 40 mm), in high nur 30 mm. Welche Kurbellänge fahrt ihr da?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (16. März 2021)

Ich habe 170er aber ich bin in High auch 3 x angestoßen. Learning : Muss vorausschauender fahren   
Möchte das Teil aber nicht missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurasio (16. März 2021)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden. Ich fahre ansonsten eine Madonna von RAAW 2019. Die hat schon ein echt tiefes Tretlager (Absenkung 35 mm) und da bin ich schon das ein oder andere mal angeeckt bei meinen 170 mm langen Kurbeln. Das Trance X ist nochmal tiefer in low (Absenkung 40 mm), in high nur 30 mm. Welche Kurbellänge fahrt ihr da?


Das hat doch mehr Federweg und sinkt damit tiefer ab. Finde die Tretlagerabsenkung völlig OK, bin das aber auch schon von anderen bikes gewohnt.


----------



## Donstephano (17. März 2021)

eurasio schrieb:


> Das hat doch mehr Federweg und sinkt damit tiefer ab. Finde die Tretlagerabsenkung völlig OK, bin das aber auch schon von anderen bikes gewohnt.



Stimmt, das hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Dann muss ich wohl mal eins probe sitzen gehen =)


----------



## Simoncrafar (17. März 2021)

Nächstes upgrade am X2 war gestern der Einbau einer OneUp V2 mit 180mm. Passt bei meiner kurzen Schrittlänge gerade noch bis 60 mm vor Anschlag ins Sitzrohr. Den Giant Remote Hebel benutze ich weiter. Die One Up scheint mir solider im bushing geführt zu sein als die Giant.


----------



## Astaroth (20. März 2021)

Nächste Woche heißt es für mich Daumen drücken das Giant den Liefertermin für das bestellte TranceX einhalten kann👍


----------



## Lübke27 (21. März 2021)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, Astaroth. 

Hab gestern das Trance X mal wieder artgerecht bewegt. Ich will Frühling.


----------



## twentysixtrix (22. März 2021)

@Lübke27 sieht nach verdammt viel Spaß aus 👌🏼🤩

Da bekomme ich gleich Lust, mich auf meine Waffe X zu setzen und raus auf die Trails zu düsen 💪🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (26. März 2021)

😁 gestern ist endlich das bestellte TranceX beim Händler eingetroffen 😁 hatte schon echte Zweifel ob ich das Bike noch bekomme 😢


----------



## SuperiorF40 (26. März 2021)

@Astaroth:
Sehr cool, freue mich für dich.
Das Wetter passt auch, viel Spaß!
Sonnige Grüße 
Andre


----------



## MarkMcGrain (26. März 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> 😁 gestern ist endlich das bestellte TranceX beim Händler eingetroffen 😁 hatte schon echte Zweifel ob ich das Bike noch bekomme 😢


Glückwunsch und Bildeeer 😍


----------



## Astaroth (26. März 2021)

Bilder müssen noch warten da ich das Bike erst nächste Woche abholen kann, außer es geschieht noch ein Wunder...
Die paar Tage stehe halte ich auch noch aus 😁


----------



## Speedy298 (28. März 2021)

Ganz blöde Frage:
Habe eben den Flip Chip gelöst um dort mal sauber zu machen nach der letzten Schlammschlacht. Dabei sind mir direkt die beiden Unterlegscheiben entgegengefallen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die genau verbaut waren? Wie im Bild gezeigt, zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferwippe? Scheint mir am sinnvollsten.

Viele Grüße und danke im Voraus!!


----------



## Kickaxe (28. März 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Ganz blöde Frage:
> Habe eben den Flip Chip gelöst um dort mal sauber zu machen nach der letzten Schlammschlacht. Dabei sind mir direkt die beiden Unterlegscheiben entgegengefallen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die genau verbaut waren? Wie im Bild gezeigt, zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferwippe? Scheint mir am sinnvollsten.
> 
> Viele Grüße und danke im Voraus!!


Genauso wie im Bild


----------



## Speedy298 (28. März 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Genauso wie im Bild


Top! Vielen Dank. Lieber mal nachfragt bevor es falsch ist. 
Fühle mich tatsächlich doch mehr in der Low Position zuhause.


----------



## Kickaxe (28. März 2021)

Speedy298 schrieb:


> Top! Vielen Dank. Lieber mal nachfragt bevor es falsch ist.
> Fühle mich tatsächlich doch mehr in der Low Position zuhause.


Richtig, vor allem bei so teuren Sachen wie wir sie haben. Ich finde die High-Position auch etwas zu nach vorne gekippt sich anfühlend, auch wenn das höhere Tretlager bergauf wirklich toll war.


----------



## Speedy298 (28. März 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Richtig, vor allem bei so teuren Sachen wie wir sie haben. Ich finde die High-Position auch etwas zu nach vorne gekippt sich anfühlend, auch wenn das höhere Tretlager bergauf wirklich toll war.


Das trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## Lennox295 (30. März 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ich finde das Trance X2 sehr spannend, es wäre mein erstes Fully. Laut Giant-Größenberater liege ich knapp im Bereich XL. Größe 186 SL 88 Armlänge 64
Heute konnte ich mich Mal auf Trance advanced Pro 2 in L draufsetzen. Leider gibt es bei mir in der Nähe keins in XL.
Stand jemand vor der selben Entscheidung, bzw. Hätte eine Empfehlung was am meisten Sinn macht? (Ich weiß ist ein Stück weit Geschmackssache)
Danke vorab und grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (31. März 2021)

Ich glaub mein Händler will mich verarschen 😡 gestern wollte ich mir das TranceX anschauen dabei musste ich feststellen dass das Bike seit vorigen Donnerstag noch immer im Karton steht. Da kann ich lange auf eine E-Mail von der Leasing Firma warten dass das Bike für mich abholbereit ist...


----------



## Astaroth (5. April 2021)

Hat das TranceX eine offizielle Bikepark Freigabe seitens Giant?


----------



## Kickaxe (5. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hat das TranceX eine offizielle Bikepark Freigabe seitens Giant?


Habe noch nie irgendwo überhaupt eine offizielle Angabe dazu gesehen. Weder positiv noch negativ.


----------



## Astaroth (5. April 2021)

@Kickaxe ich bisher auch nicht. Selbst auf der Giant Website finde ich keine Kategorien mehr wie die Bikes eingeteilt werden, außer ich übersehe das was...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. April 2021)

Im allen Käufern vorliegenden Manual ab Seite 34. Wenn ihrs nicht bekommen habt, hats euer Händler verschlampt.
Giant_Bike_DE.pdf (dk8nafk1kle6o.cloudfront.net)

Und was ist Kat. 4 ungefähr?
Was bedeuten die Kategorie-Aufkleber am Bike? - Klassifizierung von Mountainbikes (bike-magazin.de)

Aber so wild ist das eh nicht. Wer sagt schon wo er am Fahren war als xyz passiert ist?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (6. April 2021)

Lennox295 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich finde das Trance X2 sehr spannend, es wäre mein erstes Fully. Laut Giant-Größenberater liege ich knapp im Bereich XL. Größe 186 SL 88 Armlänge 64
> Heute konnte ich mich Mal auf Trance advanced Pro 2 in L draufsetzen. Leider gibt es bei mir in der Nähe keins in XL.
> Stand jemand vor der selben Entscheidung, bzw. Hätte eine Empfehlung was am meisten Sinn macht? (Ich weiß ist ein Stück weit Geschmackssache)
> Danke vorab und grüße


Hi, ich habe mit Größe 184 und SL 90 ein Advanced Pro 1 in L genommen. Ich finde es relativ lang (Reach), aber für mich genau richtig. Ich vermute dass Dir XL zu groß sein wird.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (6. April 2021)

Hi zusammen,

stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob es das Trance X 1 oder das Advanced Pro 1 werden soll.
Beim Advanced Pro 1 bekommt man eben den Carbon-Rahmen, Grip2 statt FIT4 Dämpfer, Carbon Laufräder, Carbon Lenker und die Reifen haben 3C Maxterra (keine Ahnung ob die Gummimischung nen Unterschied macht, ist ja auch nur ein Verschleißteil). Ich denke, der Antrieb mit GX vs. XT ist gleichwertig. Nur die Bremsen (G2 R) würde ich gegen was anderes tauschen. Das X 1 ist denke ich auch schon top ausgestattet, beim Advanced Pro hat man ein gutes Kilogramm weniger, was sich auf längeren Touren, die ich gerne mal mache, evtl. bezahlt macht. Das etwas höherwertige Fahrwerk ist nice to have, aber als Anfänger werde ich das einmal gescheit einstellen und dann eher weniger dran rumspielen.
Die geradlinigere Rahmenform gefällt mir beim Advanced Pro auch schon etwas besser.
Ist die Frage, ob es die 1000€ Aufpreis (+ die Bremsen) wert sind. Wie würdet ihr entscheiden?


----------



## Klausgiebler1 (6. April 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob es das Trance X 1 oder das Advanced Pro 1 werden soll.
> Beim Advanced Pro 1 bekommt man eben den Carbon-Rahmen, Grip2 statt FIT4 Dämpfer, Carbon Laufräder, Carbon Lenker und die Reifen haben 3C Maxterra (keine Ahnung ob die Gummimischung nen Unterschied macht, ist ja auch nur ein Verschleißteil). Ich denke, der Antrieb mit GX vs. XT ist gleichwertig. Nur die Bremsen (G2 R) würde ich gegen was anderes tauschen, wahrscheinlich Codes. Das X 1 ist denke ich auch schon top ausgestattet, beim Advanced Pro hat man ein gutes Kilogramm weniger, was sich auf längeren Touren, die ich gerne mal mache, evtl. bezahlt macht. Das etwas höherwertige Fahrwerk ist nice to have, aber als Anfänger werde ich das einmal gescheit einstellen und dann eher weniger dran rumspielen.
> ...


Ich hab mich für das  Alu entschieden und 500 Euro in leichtere LRS investiert. Das X1 ist dadurch  nur noch 500 gr. schwerer.  In der Sonne sieht das Alu top aus und die halbe Farblackierung ist sogar metallic  und funkelt in der Sonne.  Sowie die Sorge beim Transport los, wegen der Klemmen.


----------



## Kickaxe (6. April 2021)

@Allseasonbiker 
Ich würde dir, wenn du die Bremsen eh austauschen würdest, das Alu Trance X 1, weil es ein wirklich schönes Gesamtpaket ist und auch nur 14,2kg wiegt, was vor allem im Vergleich zu so manch anderen aktuellen Traumbikes recht leicht ist. Wie @Klausgiebler1 sagt, wären ein neuer LRS ein dann noch gewichtsreduzierendes Upgrade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allseasonbiker (6. April 2021)

Das Alu X 1 ist schon ein gutes Gesamtpaket finde ich. Die Bremsen würde ich da nicht tauschen, auch wenn man zu den Shimano XT Bremsen oft was zum berüchtigten Druckpunktwandern liest. Aber irgendwie scheint ja jede Bremse ihre Schwachpunkte zu haben, vielleicht hilft da nur ausprobieren, bis eine passt. Hier im Thread hat ja auch jemand die G2 R gegen Maguras getauscht.
Und ein LRS Upgrade kann man sich ja für die Zukunft und je nach Bedarf/Geldbeutel aufheben.

Ist das Schwarz beim Carbon Modell und beim Alu eigentlich mit Metallic-Effekt? Auf den Bildern hier im Thread sieht das Schwarz am Carbonmodell irgendwie nach Uni-Lackierung aus, kann aber täuschen.

Ahja, an die Besitzer: Was ist eigentlich aus den Abriebspuren beim Flip Chip geworden? Hat sich das bei euch verschlimmert oder kann man damit leben? Solange die Spuren ab einem gewissen Abrieb nicht mehr werden und ernsthaft Probleme machen, könnte ich damit leben...


----------



## AStateOfTrance (6. April 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Das Alu X 1 ist schon ein gutes Gesamtpaket finde ich. Die Bremsen würde ich da nicht tauschen, auch wenn man zu den Shimano XT Bremsen oft was zum berüchtigten Druckpunktwandern liest. Aber irgendwie scheint ja jede Bremse ihre Schwachpunkte zu haben, vielleicht hilft da nur ausprobieren, bis eine passt. Hier im Thread hat ja auch jemand die Code G2 R gegen Maguras getauscht.
> Und ein LRS Upgrade kann man sich ja für die Zukunft und je nach Bedarf/Geldbeutel aufheben.
> 
> Ist das Schwarz beim Carbon Modell und beim Alu eigentlich mit Metallic-Effekt? Auf den Bildern hier im Thread sieht das Schwarz am Carbonmodell irgendwie nach Uni-Lackierung aus, kann aber täuschen.
> ...


Das schwarze Carbon Modell ist sehr schlicht und hat keinen Metalliceffekt. Dafür sieht man an vielen Stellen die Carbonschichten, was ich sehr schick finde. Allerdings sieht man jeden Staub und Dreck sofort - schwarz halt...

Ich bin der, der die G2 R gegen Magura MT5 tauschen wollte. Die werden allerdings erst im Juni geliefert. Da der erste Satz Bremsbeläge schon runter ist, hab ich gestern Jagwire semi metallic montiert und werde mal testen ob das die Bremse verbessert.

Von der SRAM GX Schaltung bin ich begeistert - musste trotz Einsatz bei jedem Wetter noch gar nichts nachstellen und funktioniert perfekt!

Für mich ist das Advanced Pro 1 ein echt rundes Gesamtpaket - bis auf die Bremsen eben.


----------



## Lotte111 (6. April 2021)

Ich habe auch das Advanced Pro 1. Die G2 macht tatsächlich keinen Spaß. Schlechte Leistung und hässliches, kratzendes Schleifgeräuch. 
Nach Tausch der Beläge, Kool stop Sinter und Scheiben, Magura HC Storm ist das eine andere Bremse. Nicht zu vergleichen.
Ich werde die Bremse jetzt erstmal dran lassen. Also vielleicht erstmal Probieren...


----------



## Lübke27 (6. April 2021)

Hier auch das Advanced Pro 1 - mit MT7. Das ist schon was anderes als die G2.

Zur Größe: Ich bin 1,83 und fahre das Trance X in L. Es ist lang, aber mit ein bisschen Gewöhnung geht es auch gut in den Manual. In der Luft und auf dem Trail liegt es satt ohne dass es träge wirkt. Man kann es sehr aktiv fahren. Ich fahre seit 25 Jahren MTB und mag es nicht, wenn Bikes nach irgendwelchen mm-Angaben bewertet werden. Draufsetzen, probieren, entscheiden.


----------



## Lübke27 (6. April 2021)

Auch bei BunnyHops (Hier knapp über 60cm) und Trial-Basics kann ich nicht klagen. .


----------



## Kickaxe (6. April 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Das Alu X 1 ist schon ein gutes Gesamtpaket finde ich. Die Bremsen würde ich da nicht tauschen, auch wenn man zu den Shimano XT Bremsen oft was zum berüchtigten Druckpunktwandern liest. Aber irgendwie scheint ja jede Bremse ihre Schwachpunkte zu haben, vielleicht hilft da nur ausprobieren, bis eine passt. Hier im Thread hat ja auch jemand die G2 R gegen Maguras getauscht.
> Und ein LRS Upgrade kann man sich ja für die Zukunft und je nach Bedarf/Geldbeutel aufheben.
> 
> Ist das Schwarz beim Carbon Modell und beim Alu eigentlich mit Metallic-Effekt? Auf den Bildern hier im Thread sieht das Schwarz am Carbonmodell irgendwie nach Uni-Lackierung aus, kann aber täuschen.
> ...


Das schwarz beim Alu ist ein wirklich schön funkelndes metallic. 

Der Abrieb ist bei meinem X1 nicht schlimmer geworden als nach den ersten Ausfahrten. Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, hatte ich davor das X2, wo es extrem Geräusche machte aufgrund der Stelle. Denke aber, das war ein Montagsmodell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedy298 (6. April 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Das schwarz beim Alu ist ein wirklich schön funkelndes metallic.
> 
> Der Abrieb ist bei meinem X1 nicht schlimmer geworden als nach den ersten Ausfahrten. Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, hatte ich davor das X2, wo es extrem Geräusche machte aufgrund der Stelle. Denke aber, das war ein Montagsmodell.


Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus... Ein paar Spuren kommen einfach durch Dreck der sich in den Zwischenraum setzt. In meinen Augen nicht dramatisch.


----------



## Astaroth (8. April 2021)

Endlich 😍


----------



## AStateOfTrance (8. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Endlich 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1245610Anhang anzeigen 1245611


Glückwunsch und viel Freude damit - die wirst Du haben :-D 

Die orangenen Flächen auf den Laufrädern gab es bei mir nicht - sind das Aufkleber?


----------



## Astaroth (8. April 2021)

Ja das waren Aufkleber und die wurden gerade von mir entfernt.
Morgen wird es dann getestet 😁


----------



## Lübke27 (8. April 2021)

Oh, so schön sauber.... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Und viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## Astaroth (9. April 2021)

Beim Test des TranceX hier auf MTB News würde die Verlegung des Schaltzugs bemängelt. Habt ihr den Schaltzug nochmals mit einem Schutz versehen oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Kickaxe (9. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Beim Test des TranceX hier auf MTB News würde die Verlegung des Schaltzugs bemängelt. Habt ihr den Schaltzug nochmals mit einem Schutz versehen oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


Also bei mir ist da eine Schutzhülle werksseitig verbaut, welche auch weit genug nach vorne geht m.M.n.



Wie hast du die orangenen Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernt? Die sind bei mir sehr sehr gut draufgeklebt…


----------



## Astaroth (9. April 2021)

Mit filigraner Fingerarbeit habe ich die Aufkleber entfernt...


----------



## Astaroth (9. April 2021)

Heute wurde das Bike in mit einer kleinen Runde eingeweiht😁😁😁
Ich komme von einer Fanes mit 26 Zoll und war schon sehr gespannt darauf wie sich 29 Zoll so fährt. WOW mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Das Bike ist wie für mich gemacht. Draufsetzen und Zuhause fühlen. Das Bike geht sehr leicht in die Luft und das man es auf das Hinterrad bekommt kommt mir zumindest auch sehr einfach vor. Mit dem Fahrwerk muss ich mich noch beschäftigen. Da habe ich auf die schnelle die Einstellungen vom Bikeshop übernommen. Wollte heute nur fahren...
In all der Euphorie will ich zwei Negativ Punkte nicht verschweigen. Irgendwo am Hinterbaum ist ab und zu ein lautes Knacken zu vernehmen 😡 und die Schaltung spinnt. Muss mich morgen Mal mit der Schaltzugspannung auseinander setzen den da hab ich heute den Sweet Spot nicht gefunden. Ich hoffe das ich das morgen beheben kann.


----------



## Kickaxe (9. April 2021)

Bezüglich Knacken, mach mal das Gelenk beim Flipchip auf…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausgiebler1 (9. April 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist da eine Schutzhülle werksseitig verbaut, welche auch weit genug nach vorne geht m.M.n.
> Anhang anzeigen 1246241
> Wie hast du die orangenen Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernt? Die sind bei mir sehr sehr gut draufgeklebt…


Etwas anföhnen oder in die Sonne stellen. Wärme hilft bei Aufklebern.


----------



## Rick7 (9. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute wurde das Bike in mit einer kleinen Runde eingeweiht😁😁😁
> Ich komme von einer Fanes mit 26 Zoll und war schon sehr gespannt darauf wie sich 29 Zoll so fährt. WOW mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Das Bike ist wie für mich gemacht. Draufsetzen und Zuhause fühlen. Das Bike geht sehr leicht in die Luft und das man es auf das Hinterrad bekommt kommt mir zumindest auch sehr einfach vor. Mit dem Fahrwerk muss ich mich noch beschäftigen. Da habe ich auf die schnelle die Einstellungen vom Bikeshop übernommen. Wollte heute nur fahren...
> In all der Euphorie will ich zwei Negativ Punkte nicht verschweigen. Irgendwo am Hinterbaum ist ab und zu ein lautes Knacken zu vernehmen 😡 und die Schaltung spinnt. Muss mich morgen Mal mit der Schaltzugspannung auseinander setzen den da hab ich heute den Sweet Spot nicht gefunden. Ich hoffe das ich das morgen beheben kann.



Geiles Teil, viel Spaß damit. 
Wegen schaltung: wenn die zickt check mal die b-screw. Da sind die sram 1x12 echt ziemliche Diven. Leider braucht man da dieses blöde chaingap tool., welches bei nem 4.000 Euro Fahrrad nicht mitgeliefert wird. 🤷‍♂️  Eigentlich ne Sauerei. Eingestellt wird im sag.

Cheers


----------



## Astaroth (9. April 2021)

@Rick7 Danke den Spaß werd ich haben.

Werde morgen Nachmittag mal versuchen ob ich die Schaltung auch ohne das Tool einstellen kann. Wäre echt schade wenn das Bike wegen einer solchen "Kleinigkeit" über das WE stehen bleiben müsste.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. April 2021)

Habe auf 203 hinten aufgerüstet.
😍
Vorher - nachher...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. April 2021)

Und der Vollständigkeitkeit halber,
die Abschabungen habe ich auch am Flipchip. Ist aber nur der Klarlack.


----------



## Kickaxe (10. April 2021)

Das ist ja mal ein feines Gerät mit der Kette 😂


----------



## Astaroth (10. April 2021)

@MarkMcGrain für was ist die Halterung die du da angebaut hast?

Habe heute vergeblich versucht das ich die Schaltung zum laufen bringe. Keine Chance, habe es über eine Stunde versucht und dann entnervt aufgegeben. Darauf hin habe ich mir gleich die SRAM Schablone bestellt, das passiert mir nicht nochmal.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @MarkMcGrain für was ist die Halterung die du da angebaut hast?


@Schaltung: Das ist echt sch...meine musste auch justiert werden. Da sollten die ausliefernden Händler nen besseren Job machen.

Der Chainlift ist für faule Leute wie mich die schnell und bequem das Laufrad rausholen wollen
ohne sich die Hände zu versiffen. Außerdem kann man bei Arbeiten das Rad immer mal rein stecken ohne nervig an der Kette zu fummeln.
Habe mir das Ding gerade erst vor ein paar Wochen bestellt und finde es recht praktisch,








						CHAINLIFT - The Bicycle Companion you never want to be without
					

Chainlift is a revolutionary bicycle tool that manages your bike chain and makes routine tasks easy. It makes removing and installing your bike wheel easy.




					eu.chainlift.com


----------



## Astaroth (10. April 2021)

Das kannte ich noch gar nicht👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (11. April 2021)

Morgen/Heute kommt ein Bekannter von meinem Schwiegervater vorbei und der sieht sich die Schaltung am TranceX an. Nach langer Suche habe ich jetzt noch einen Hinweis zum Umschlingungswinkel gefunden wenn man das SRAM Tool nicht hat. Laut SRAM muss man auch wieder auf das zweit große Ritzel schalten und dann sollte der Abstand zwischen dem größten Ritzel und der Rolle am Schaltwerk ganze 3mm betragen. Das ganze natürlich im SAG gemessen. Vielleicht kann ich ja heute doch noch eine kleine Runde Biken gehen.


----------



## Astaroth (11. April 2021)

Heute Mittag war dann der Bekannte meines Schwiegervater's da (mit Corona Abstand) und hat an der Schaltung ein klein wenig geschraubt. Wenig später ging es dann auf die zweite Runde mit dem Bike und siehe da die Schaltung macht was sie tun soll👍😁. 
Ich weiß es nicht an was es liegt aber das TranceX ist eine Rakete 👍👍👍


----------



## Allseasonbiker (11. April 2021)

Hab heute dank Rabattgutschein von Fahrrad.de spontan beim Advanced Pro 1 zugeschlagen.


----------



## Gixxa06 (11. April 2021)

Mein Trance X Advanced Pro 1 soll in 2 Wochen ankommen. Morgen frag ich beim Händler nach, ob er den Liefertermin halten kann. Ich hoffe es klappt alles.🙏Wo bei fahrrad.de hast du denn zugeschlagen? Auf der Website ist das pro 1 gar nicht gelistet.🤔


----------



## Allseasonbiker (11. April 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Wo bei fahrrad.de hast du denn zugeschlagen? Auf der Website ist das pro 1 gar nicht gelistet.🤔


Ich habe das letzte in Größe M bekommen 😄. Jetzt ist das Modell nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## MaTricKz (11. April 2021)

Kann mir einer sagen wo man herausbekommt wieviel max Federweg ich beim Dämpfer verbauen kann? 
Hab ein Trance X2 und würde gerne auf Coil umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (11. April 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Hab heute dank Rabattgutschein von Fahrrad.de spontan beim Advanced Pro 1 zugeschlagen.


Glückwunsch du wirst es nicht bereuen.


Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Mein Trance X Advanced Pro 1 soll in 2 Wochen ankommen. Morgen frag ich beim Händler nach, ob er den Liefertermin halten kann. Ich hoffe es klappt alles.🙏Wo bei fahrrad.de hast du denn zugeschlagen? Auf der Website ist das pro 1 gar nicht gelistet.🤔


Drück dir die Daumen das alles klappt. Wie lange wartest du schon darauf. Ich musste über 200 Tage darauf warten aber jeder einzelne war es wert 😁


----------



## Gixxa06 (11. April 2021)

Am 8. März hatte ich bestellt. Von der Wartezeit alles im Rahmen, aber wenn ich dein Leidensweg so lese, wird mir ganz schlecht😉🧐


----------



## twentysixtrix (13. April 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo man herausbekommt wieviel max Federweg ich beim Dämpfer verbauen kann?
> Hab ein Trance X2 und würde gerne auf Coil umbauen


Fahre in meinem einen RS super Deluxe coil. 

185x55 Trunnion ist das was passt.

Ob die nächst größere Variante 205x60 (aus dem Reign bspw) passt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Astaroth (13. April 2021)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Satz Volumenspacer für den DPX2 bestellt da ich den Federweg bis auf ein paar Millimeter schon komplett ausnutze. Eventuell sollte ich ja auch mal den SAG genauer überprüfen da ich noch immer mit den Einstellungen aus dem Bikeshop fahre. Da wurde das ganze nur sehr sehr grob eingestellt. Vom Fahrgefühl ist es aber schon sehr gut. Da hier beim Test des TranceX auch ein größerer Spacer verbaut wurde denke ich das der Kauf nicht ganz verkehrt ist. Wie handhabt ihr das die einen DPX2 verbaut haben? Musstet ihr auch einen neuen Spacer verbauen oder seid ihr mit dem verbauten zufrieden?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (13. April 2021)

Hast denn mal den Druck gecheckt?
Ich bin bereits am oberen Ende und überlge auch einen Space einzusetzen um den Druck zu reduzieren.


----------



## Astaroth (13. April 2021)

Nein bis jetzt nicht den wie erwähnt fahre ich momentan mit den Vorgaben aus dem Bikeshop.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (13. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nein bis jetzt nicht den wie erwähnt fahre ich momentan mit den Vorgaben aus dem Bikeshop.


ich bin bei 280 PSI. Und da müsste noch was rein. 
Max ist mit 350 angegeben.
Aber irgendwie fühle ich mich schon bei den 280 nicht ganz wohl...


----------



## Astaroth (13. April 2021)

Da würde ich lieber mal einen anderen Spacer testen...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (13. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber mal einen anderen Spacer testen...


yep. Schon. bestellt...


----------



## Lotte111 (13. April 2021)

Ich habe den Spacer getauscht. Von 0.2 auf 0.6. 70kg netto und bin mit 200psi ca 25% Sag unterwegs und da hat es dann hin und wieder durchgeschlagen. Mit 0.6 ist bis jetzt alles top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (13. April 2021)

Ja ich brauche auch dringend spacer. Bin dran mir welche zu holen.


----------



## TypaufderArbeit (14. April 2021)

Moin, weiß einer von euch mit welcher Vorbaulänge das Pro 1 Advanced in Large ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## Bluesboy (14. April 2021)

Auf der Giant-Seite steht 50mm


----------



## TypaufderArbeit (14. April 2021)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Auf der Giant-Seite steht 50mm


Das mit dem Leseverstehen ist manchmal halt so ne Sache..  Danke!

Ne Idee wie das mit der Größe ausgeht? Bin 177 mit 83cm Schrittlänge. M würde eigentlich besser passen aber wegen der Verfügbarkeit überlege ich einen L Rahmen mit kürzerem Vorbau zu nehmen. Habe aber leider die Vermutung das ich ohne Eisensäge mit der Stütze aber nicht klarkommen werde..


----------



## Lotte111 (14. April 2021)

Ich denke die L ist dir zu groß. Du wirst da keine Freude mit haben.


----------



## TypaufderArbeit (14. April 2021)

Schade. Trotzdem danke. Macht es Sinn die örtlichen Händler abzugrasen oder bekommen die Giant Stores eher neue Ware?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (14. April 2021)

TypaufderArbeit schrieb:


> Schade. Trotzdem danke. Macht es Sinn die örtlichen Händler abzugrasen oder bekommen die Giant Stores eher neue Ware?


Die Verfügbarkeiten im Onlinestore ändern sich oft.
Dranbleiben natürlich online durch die Stores suche ...


----------



## SuperiorF40 (14. April 2021)

TypaufderArbeit schrieb:


> Das mit dem Leseverstehen ist manchmal halt so ne Sache..  Danke!
> 
> Ne Idee wie das mit der Größe ausgeht? Bin 177 mit 83cm Schrittlänge. M würde eigentlich besser passen aber wegen der Verfügbarkeit überlege ich einen L Rahmen mit kürzerem Vorbau zu nehmen. Habe aber leider die Vermutung das ich ohne Eisensäge mit der Stütze aber nicht klarkommen werde..



Hi, bin genau 2 cm größer mit einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm.

Bei mir hat die  voll ausgefahrene Stütze  (170mm Verstellweg) bei meinem Rahmen in der
Größe L sogar noch etwa 3 cm Luft vom Sattelrohrende.
Daher sollte es bei dir mit der Größe L auch theoretisch funtionieren.

Kürzerer Vorbau mit 35, oder 40mm ist ja eine weitere Möglichkeit zur Anpassung.


----------



## Simoncrafar (14. April 2021)

Hier auch Schrittlänge 83 cm auf L Rahmen. Bei mir geht sogar die OneUp mit 180mm noch zu fahren. Ich bin 182,5cm gross, wenn du 177 bist könnte das bike evtl schon zu lang sein trotz beispielsweise 30er Vorbau. Da wäre probesitzen / fahren schon anzuraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (16. April 2021)

Heute sind die Volumen Spacer für den Dämpfer gekommen. Wenn es zeitlich passt dann tausche ich dieses WE den/die Spacer im Dämpfer. Kommt da immer nur einer rein oder kann man da mehrere einbauen?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (16. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute sind die Volumen Spacer für den Dämpfer gekommen. Wenn es zeitlich passt dann tausche ich dieses WE den/die Spacer im Dämpfer. Kommt da immer nur einer rein oder kann man da mehrere einbauen?
> Anhang anzeigen 1251574


Es gibt auf der Fox Seite eine Tabelle. Nicht jeder passt in jeden Dämpfer. Google mal danach.


----------



## Lotte111 (16. April 2021)

Immer nur einer!


----------



## Kickaxe (16. April 2021)

2002-2020 Air Volume Reduction (FLOAT, FLOAT X, FLOAT DPX2 and DHX Air Rear Shocks) | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				




185x55 trunnion


----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. April 2021)

Kleiner Spaß am Rande...
habe die Schlappen getauscht und mein Trance wurde ja tubeless ausgeliefert...
allerdings hat mein Händler bei Auslieferung keine Milch reingekippt....Glück gehabt nix passiert.
Also lieber mal checken ....


----------



## Lotte111 (17. April 2021)

Habe auch andere Reifen drauf. Probiere gerade Wolfspack Trail vorn und Cross hinten. Reicht mir aktuell für das was ich hier an Trails habe und ist 300g leichter. Hab dann noch den WP Enduro in Kombination mit dem Trail hinten, wenn das Gelände rauher wird.
Was hast du drauf gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. April 2021)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Habe auch andere Reifen drauf. Probiere gerade Wolfspack Trail vorn und Cross hinten. Reicht mir aktuell für das was ich hier an Trails habe und ist 300g leichter. Hab dann noch den WP Enduro in Kombination mit dem Trail hinten, wenn das Gelände rauher wird.
> Was hast du drauf gemacht?


Hinten einen Michelin Enduro Gum X
vorne einen Force AM2 
Test steht noch aus (wird nächstes WE)


----------



## Astaroth (18. April 2021)

Habe heute den Volumen Spacer getauscht. Bevor ich mich an die Arbeit machte schaute ich noch ein paar YT Videos um zu wissen was zu tun ist. Dann ging es in die Garage und das Bike in den Montageständer. Bevor ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ließ kontrollierte ich den Luftdruck im Dämpfer, ca. 250PSI. Anschließend ließ ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer. Was war jetzt passiert. Der Dämpfer sackte zusammen und war auch nicht mehr auseinander zubekommen 😱 Das passierte in den YT Videos nicht😡 Vor lauter Unwissenheit versuchte ich den Dämpfer auszubauen. Ich löste die zwei oberen Dämpferschrauben und entfernte diese. Dann ging es an die untere. Die Mutter war weg aber der Bolzen wollte nicht raus. Also kippte ich den Dämpfer nach vorne und es vielen zwei Alu Distanzscheiben raus. Nun versuchte ich den Dämpfer wieder auseinander zuziehen. Keine Chance, also wieder Luft in den Dämpfer gepumpt und nochmals abgelassen. Der Dämpfer sackte wieder zusammen. Was nun? Komplett ausbauen wollte ich in nicht mehr da der untere Bolzen noch immer eingebaut war. Nun kam mir in den Sinn das ich das ganze wieder zusammenbaue und morgen in die Werkstatt damit fahre. Leichter gesagt als getan. Ohne Luft im Dämpfer könnte ich es nicht zusammen bauen da die Alu Scheiben immer runter gefallen sind. Weil mir sonst nix einfiel pumpte ich den Dämpfer auf und wollte es dann nochmals probieren. Plötzlich ging es ganz easy als der Dämpfer Luft hatte. Weil ich nicht glauben konnte das ich das nicht auf die Reihe bekomme probierte ich es nochmals. Diesmal hielt ich aber den Hinterbau fest damit der Dämpfer nicht zusammen sacken konnte. Vorsichtig nahm ich meine Hand vom Hinterbau und siehe da der Dämpfer blieb da wo er bleiben sollte 😁😁😁 Nun öffnete ich die Luftkammer was gar nicht so einfach ist. Als die Luftkammer offen war entfernte ich den 0,2 Spacer und baute dafür den 0,6 Spacer ein. Die Luftkammer anzuschrauben war auch nochmals ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Als das dann erledigt war zog ich den Dämpfer noch mit dem Drehmoment an und pumpte ca. 210 PSI rein. Mit den 210 PSI komme ich auf ca. 17mm SAG. Ein paar Runden vor der Garage gerollt um kurz zu checken ob soweit alles passt. Konnte nichts Negatives entdecken. Die richtige Probefahrt steht noch aus. Bin schon neugierig ob ich da einen Unterschied feststellen werde. Sollte ich den Spacer nochmals tauschen müssen weiß ich nun was zu tun ist.


----------



## Kickaxe (18. April 2021)

Alle 50psi einfedern sowohl beim aufpumpen als auch beim ablassen gleicht den Druck zwischen der Positiv- und Negativkammer aus, wodurch der Dämpfer nicht zusammensackt.


----------



## Astaroth (18. April 2021)

Als ich dann mit dem Einbau fertig war habe ich das dann mit dem zwischendurch einfedern gemacht...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (19. April 2021)

Die Operation steht bei mir noch aus.
Werde auch den 0,6er einbauen.

Hast Du den Dämpfer mit der Hand aufgedreht und zugedreht?

Danke für die Tips hier!


----------



## Astaroth (19. April 2021)

Ja den habe ich mit der Hand aufgedreht. Zieh dir dünne Gummihandschuhe an, das erhöht den Grip an den Fingern.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (19. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ja den habe ich mit der Hand aufgedreht. Zieh dir dünne Gummihandschuhe an, das erhöht den Grip an den Fingern.


Ok, melde dann Vollzug


----------



## Kickaxe (19. April 2021)

Hab probiert den Dämpfer in eingebauter Position zu öffnen (mit gummischlauch), war aber zu wenig Platz. Ich mach mich die Tage dran den auszubauen und den 0.6er zu testen.


----------



## Gixxa06 (20. April 2021)

Schlechte Nachrichten von meinem Händler😡 Liefertermin soll bei mir jetzt 21. Kalenderwoche sein😢


----------



## Astaroth (20. April 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten von meinem Händler😡 Liefertermin soll bei mir jetzt 21. Kalenderwoche sein


Das wären noch fünf Wochen aber das warten lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BetzeTonik (21. April 2021)

Hi zusammen,

nach gefühlt ewiger Recherche werde ich am Samstag 1.5 Stunden zum Händler in die Prärie fahren, der noch ein Trance X 2 in M auf Lager hat. Mit meinen 1,76m und SL 83 müsste die Rahmengröße ja passen.
Das neue Bike ersetzt mein 8-9 Jahre altes 26" HT und ich möchte mir mit meinem ersten Fully die Welt der Trails eröffnen aber weiterhin auch gut Gebirge hoch fahren (wohne in München). Ich schiele noch mit einem Auge auf das Trance 2 (ohne X).

Ich möchte das Rad lange fahren und nicht nach einiger Zeit feststellen müssen, dass ich mehr Federweg für meine Ansprüche brauche. Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber auch nicht, dass es dem Trance X komplett langweilig wird und mir die Geo des Trance vielleicht besser stehen würde.

Gibt es denn bedeutende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden? Hatte jemand schonmal beide unterm Hintern und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (21. April 2021)

Also ich kann dir nur was zum 29er Trance ohne X sagen. 
Ich hab meines seit Ende Dezember und es hat mein YT Jeffsy in 27.5 mit 160/150 mm Federweg ersetzt. 
Wie viele war ich skeptisch ob 130/115 mm Federweg ausreichend sind, aber was soll ich sagen. Das Rad macht unglaublich viel Spaß. Bergauf, bergab und in der Ebene. 
Ich wohne selbst in München und das Rad wird auf den Isartrails genauso bewegt wie auf den Trails rundum in den Bergen. Es fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr Federweg an. Teilweise war zu lesen das der Sitzwinkel etwas zu flach geraten sei, das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Ich hab SL 82 cm, bin 1,70 m groß und hab auch eines in M.
Wenn du von einem 26er HT kommst, werden beide Räder wie vom anderen Stern sein. Falsch machst du mit beiden Rädern sicher nichts. Das Trance X hat aufgrund des Federwegs noch um einiges mehr an Reserven und die Geo ist etwas "moderner".

Das Trance ohne X wird wahrscheinlich etwas leichter sein und evtl. einfacher zu bekommen. Die findet man auch öfter gebraucht, falls das eine Option für dich ist.

Wenn du am WE nicht direkt beim Händler zuschlagen musst, setzt dich drauf, fahr ne Runde und bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN. Dann kannst dich mal auf meines drauf setzten.


----------



## Laterne_13 (22. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich interessiere mich für das Trance X1, aber ich bin mir noch unsicher wegen der Größe.
Vor einigen Wochen hat der Größenberater von Giant noch XL vorgeschlagen und gestern war es L, bei den gleichen Angaben.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, da es aktuell mit Probefahren sehr schlecht ausschaut. Bisher habe ich noch keine moderne Geo gehabt, da ich von einem alten Tourenmtb komme.

Größe: 1,87cm ohne Schuhe
Schritthöhe: 91,2 cm

Vielen Dank im Voraus und wie ist generell die tourentauglichkeit vom X?


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2021)

@Laterne_13  Ich bin 184cm groß und hab ca. eine SL von 89cm und fahre das TranceX in L. Ich fühle mich auf dem Bike pudelwohl. Der Größenrechner bei Giant gab mir L vor war aber auch nicht weit von XL weg. Ich sitze auf dem TranceX gefühlt ziemlich aufrecht was mir persönlich sehr taugt. 
Zur Tourentauglichkeit kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da meine Kondition noch im Keller. Mein Gefühl sagt mir aber dass das Bike dazu sehr gut geeignet ist. Die Zeit wird es aber zeigen ob ich für mich mit meinem Gefühl richtig liege.


----------



## Kickaxe (22. April 2021)

Tourentauglich ist der Hobel sehr. Komme damit alle Berge so mühelos wie man es nennen kann hoch.

Ich bekam heute die Email von meinem Händler:
„wir haben heute die ersten Teile für deinen Rad bekommen(nur die Lager). Wir erwarten die Wippe und Hinterbau gegen Mitte Juni“
Den einen Hänge ich mir als Deko auf 😄


----------



## MarkMcGrain (22. April 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Tourentauglich ist der Hobel sehr. Komme damit alle Berge so mühelos wie man es nennen kann hoch.


Kann ich bestätigen. Trotzdem rüste ich gerade die Schaltung um und gehe vorne auf ein 28er Blatt (30iger ist standardmäßig drauf)
da ich etwas mehr Gewicht den Berg hochwuchten muss...


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2021)

Heute on Tour


----------



## MaTricKz (22. April 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Tourentauglich ist der Hobel sehr. Komme damit alle Berge so mühelos wie man es nennen kann hoch.
> 
> Ich bekam heute die Email von meinem Händler:
> „wir haben heute die ersten Teile für deinen Rad bekommen(nur die Lager). Wir erwarten die Wippe und Hinterbau gegen Mitte Juni“
> Den einen Hänge ich mir als Deko auf 😄


Ist des die Geschichte mit dem Flip Chip? Hast du die wirklich über Garantie bekommen? 
Muss ich bei mir auch gleich mal probieren


----------



## Astaroth (22. April 2021)

Nachdem ich heute von der Tour zurück war gönnte ich dem TranceX eine kleine Wäsche. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das am Unterrohr schon kleine Lackschäden sind. Da wird es Zeit das ich noch eine Schutzfolie anbringe. Gut das im Keller noch eine auf Reserve liegt aber ob die noch klebt? Muss ich morgen gleich testen...
Habe ja am WE einen größeren Spacer eingebaut. Als Vergleich bin ich heute wieder die gleiche Runde gefahren. Mit dem alten Spacer hatte ich noch ca. 3mm Luft und heute waren es ca. 10mm Luft bis zum Durchschlag 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (22. April 2021)

MaTricKz schrieb:


> Ist des die Geschichte mit dem Flip Chip? Hast du die wirklich über Garantie bekommen?
> Muss ich bei mir auch gleich mal probieren


Ja genau, war mühelos. Hab halt erklärt dass es sich schon normal fährt, aber dass das Maß an Abrieb doch etwas mehr als normal ist. Der Spalt ist sehr sehr schmal, wenn sich beim fahren irgendwas nur einen 1/4mm verwindet scheuert es halt.


----------



## Astaroth (24. April 2021)

Heute gab es die erste richtige Trail Tour mit dem TranceX 😁😁😁 Einfach Brutal was das Bike kann. Muss immer noch grinsen... Das beste Bike bisher was ich fahren durfte 👍


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute gab es die erste richtige Trail Tour mit dem TranceX 😁😁😁 Einfach Brutal was das Bike kann. Muss immer noch grinsen... Das beste Bike bisher was ich fahren durfte 👍



Und was bist du bisher gefahren?


----------



## Astaroth (24. April 2021)

@Rothaarsteiger 

Stevens Hardtail 
Specialized Stumpjumper
Alutech Fanes 
Giant TranceX

Für den Bikepark hatte ich noch zwei Torque Modelle.

Leihweise durfte ich für ein paar Tage noch ein Slayer und ein Genius fahren


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. April 2021)

Das nenne ich mal einen ausführlichen Vergleich.


----------



## Astaroth (26. April 2021)

Heute war eine kleine Runde geplant, aber da meine Beine vom Samstag immer noch schwer sind habe ich das Bike sauber gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das am Steuerrohr und am Hinterbau schon unschöne Schleifspuren zu sehen sind. Infolge dessen suchte ich noch die restliche Schutzfolie und klebte die Stellen ab.
Am Samstag bin ich mit dem Bike verwurzelte Trails hoch gefahren wo ich mit meiner Fanes kläglich scheiterte. Mein Kumpel der auf 27,5 unterwegs ist kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Wo er scheiterte fuhr ich easy weiter, unglaublich 😁. Was noch unglaublicher für mich ist, dass ich eine Pause von 18 Monaten vom Biken hatte und mein Kumpel das ganze Jahr fährt, auch wenn es nur zur Arbeit ist. Ich habe zwar den ganzen Winter über intensiv mit der Kettlebell trainiert aber das da so ein Unterschied zwischen den Laufrad Größen besteht hätte ich echt nicht für möglich gehalten. Ich kann meine Performance nur auf das Bike schieben 😁😁😁
Dafür hat er mich dann die letzten Höhenmeter auf Schotter stehen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (29. April 2021)

Da mein Bike seit dem ersten Tag immer wieder mal knackt habe ich es heute in die Werkstatt gebracht 🥲 Das Geräusch trat nur auf wenn ich runter geschaltet habe und da auch nur in den schwersten Gängen. War zum Glück aber dann auch gleich wieder weg. Der Meister der Werkstatt meinte er habe vor kurzem schonmal eine Kundschaft mit dem gleichen Problem da gehabt. Da war die Ursache ein defektes Lager in der Hinterradnabe. Mal schauen was bei meinem Bike zutage tritt. Egal läuft auf Garantie...


----------



## MarkMcGrain (30. April 2021)

Der Umbau ist abgeschlossen.
Maxxis gegen Michelin getauscht. Tubeless. Angeblich soll der Schlappen hinten super rollen....
Shimano 1x12 ausgebaut und mit einer SRAM AXS Wireless aufgerüstet
30er Blatt vorne mit einem 28er getauscht.

Die erste Runde steht am Wochenende an ....bin gespannt....


----------



## Astaroth (30. April 2021)

So ein AXS GX Umbau würde mich auch in den Fingern jucken und die Sattelstütze gleich mit😁😉 Leider wird die Kohle momentan anderweitig gebraucht 😢.
@MarkMcGrain hast du den Volumenspacer auch gleich getauscht?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (30. April 2021)

Hi, nein noch nicht eingebaut. 
Aktuell fahre ich mit 260 PSI hinten und habe keine Durchschläge. 
Denke durch die elektronische Fahrwerksregelung ist das etwas unkritischer als ohne.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. April 2021)

hat noch jemand die alten preise zur hand oder im kopp (hauptsächlich für das 1 und advanced 1)?
dank euch!


----------



## Astaroth (30. April 2021)

GIANT Trance X Advanced PRO 1 im Test – Die eXtra Portion Fahrspaß!
					

Mit dem Trance X Advanced bringt GIANT ein neues echtes Do-it-All Trail-Bike mit 29” Laufrädern und 150/135 mm Federweg. Wir haben es für euch getestet.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




4678€ und jeden Cent wert🥰


----------



## AStateOfTrance (30. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> GIANT Trance X Advanced PRO 1 im Test – Die eXtra Portion Fahrspaß!
> 
> 
> Mit dem Trance X Advanced bringt GIANT ein neues echtes Do-it-All Trail-Bike mit 29” Laufrädern und 150/135 mm Federweg. Wir haben es für euch getestet.
> ...


Genau, Anfang des Jahres war das Advanced Pro 1 dann mit 19 % MwSt bei 4799 Euro und nach der Preiserhöhung 4999 Euro.


----------



## Scombrus (30. April 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute von der Tour zurück war gönnte ich dem TranceX eine kleine Wäsche. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das am Unterrohr schon kleine Lackschäden sind. Da wird es Zeit das ich noch eine Schutzfolie anbringe. Gut das im Keller noch eine auf Reserve liegt aber ob die noch klebt? Muss ich morgen gleich testen...
> Habe ja am WE einen größeren Spacer eingebaut. Als Vergleich bin ich heute wieder die gleiche Runde gefahren. Mit dem alten Spacer hatte ich noch ca. 3mm Luft und heute waren es ca. 10mm Luft bis zum Durchschlag 👍


Spacer am Dämpfer?
Welche Größe hast du eingebaut?
Ich habe das trance x2 und ähnlich wenig Reserve, daher Spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken


----------



## Astaroth (30. April 2021)

Scombrus schrieb:


> Spacer am Dämpfer?
> Welche Größe hast du eingebaut?
> Ich habe das trance x2 und ähnlich wenig Reserve, daher Spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken


Original war ein 0,2 Spacer verbaut und ich habe nun einen 0,6 Spacer eingebaut.


----------



## Kickaxe (30. April 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hat noch jemand die alten preise zur hand oder im kopp (hauptsächlich für das 1 und advanced 1)?
> dank euch!


Alter Preis fürs Alu 1 war 3899€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (30. April 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Alter Preis fürs Alu 1 war 3899€.


dann hält sich bei dem die erhöhung um 100€ ja noch in grenzen.
aber beim advanced pro 1 fiel es glaube ich deutlich höher aus...???


----------



## Astaroth (30. April 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> dann hält sich bei dem die erhöhung um 100€ ja noch in grenzen.
> aber beim advanced pro 1 fiel es glaube ich deutlich höher aus...???


Von 4799€ auf 4999€


----------



## Szmul (5. Mai 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Ja genau, war mühelos. Hab halt erklärt dass es sich schon normal fährt, aber dass das Maß an Abrieb doch etwas mehr als normal ist. Der Spalt ist sehr sehr schmal, wenn sich beim fahren irgendwas nur einen 1/4mm verwindet scheuert es halt.


Serwus Kickaxe,
ich habe hier seit längeren Zeit nicht angeschaut.
Vielleicht kannst du dich erinnern, ich habe gleiche Problem gehabt und die Sache bei Giant beanstandet. Bei mir hat das einige Monate gedauert, genau gesagt von Anfang Dezember bis Anfang März habe ich auf die Teile gewartet. Endlich ist eine neue Wippe eingebaut worden, was das Problem leider nicht behoben hat. Sofort habe ich bemerkt, dass das Spalt wieder wie damals zu schmal war.
Dann habe ich mich mit der Sache gut anvertraut, die Teile vermessen und das sieht folgendes aus:
das innere Mass zwischen den Ohren des Hinterteiles beträgt 72,8 mm, die Breite der Wippe ist 70,3 mm. Also das Spiel zwischen beiden, mit 15 Nm festgeschraubten Teilen soll 1,25 mm sein. Mit den Distanzscheiben, die von Giant montiert sind beträgt das Spiel nur 0,40 bis 0,45 mm, da die Originalscheiben nur 2,9 mm breit sind. Ich habe bei dem Dreher zwei neue Scheiben mit der Dicke von 3,6 mm drehen lassen und jetzt habe ich Spiel von 1,1 mm pro Seite. Seit dem keine Abriebspuren auf der neuen Wippe.
Also wieder bei Giant reklamiert und darauf hingewiesen, dass die Ursache irgendwo anders liegt. Die wollten aber trotzdem die dritte Wippe montieren. Zum Glück habe ich diesmal dort einen Manager getroffen, der mehr technisch orientiert war. Nach der Mailaustauch mit der Giant Werk hat er bestaetigt, dass das Spiel ca. 1 mm sein sollte. Leider konnte Giant meine Lösung nicht anerkennen, da diese zwei 3,6 mm breite Scheiben nicht von Giant Werk sondern von meinem Dreher hergestellt worden sind. So warte ich jetzt auf die neuen dickeren Scheiben, die irgendwann aus Taiwan kommen.  Reines Wahnsinn.
Meiner Mienung nach soll Giant dazu noch zwei neue, um 0,7 mm längere Schrauben mitliefern aber darauf rechne ich nicht mehr.
Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
Grüsse


----------



## Kickaxe (5. Mai 2021)

Szmul schrieb:


> Serwus Kickaxe,
> ich habe hier seit längeren Zeit nicht angeschaut.
> Vielleicht kannst du dich erinnern, ich habe gleiche Problem gehabt und die Sache bei Giant beanstandet. Bei mir hat das einige Monate gedauert, genau gesagt von Anfang Dezember bis Anfang März habe ich auf die Teile gewartet. Endlich ist eine neue Wippe eingebaut worden, was das Problem leider nicht behoben hat. Sofort habe ich bemerkt, dass das Spalt wieder wie damals zu schmal war.
> Dann habe ich mich mit der Sache gut anvertraut, die Teile vermessen und das sieht folgendes aus:
> ...


Sehr interessant was du da berichtest! Hattest du kein Problem dass die dickeren Scheiben den Winkel zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe verändern, sodass die Schraube nicht mehr passte?

Bekamst du nur eine Wippe oder auch einen Hinterbau?


----------



## Szmul (6. Mai 2021)

?? Kapiere ich nicht. Was für ein Winkel zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe meinst Du?
Es ging um die Distanzscheiben bei dem Flip Chip - diese zwei kleine Aluscheiben, die zwischen Lager und Mutter des Flip Chips verbaut sind. Die justieren den Abstand zwischen der Wippe und Hinterbau.
Die Schraube passt problemlos. Warum sollte die nicht passen?

Ich habe nur eine neue Wippe bekommen. Eigentlich konnte man sich darüber streiten, da der Hinterbau auch von innen um dem Lagersitz die Abriebsspuren hat. Die sieht man aber nicht.


----------



## Kickaxe (8. Mai 2021)

Szmul schrieb:


> ?? Kapiere ich nicht. Was für ein Winkel zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe meinst Du?
> Es ging um die Distanzscheiben bei dem Flip Chip - diese zwei kleine Aluscheiben, die zwischen Lager und Mutter des Flip Chips verbaut sind. Die justieren den Abstand zwischen der Wippe und Hinterbau.
> Die Schraube passt problemlos. Warum sollte die nicht passen?
> 
> Ich habe nur eine neue Wippe bekommen. Eigentlich konnte man sich darüber streiten, da der Hinterbau auch von innen um dem Lagersitz die Abriebsspuren hat. Die sieht man aber nicht.


Wenn dickere Scheiben drin sind, werden ja die Kettenstreben am Lager leicht gespreizt, ich dachte da gäbe es evtl Probleme.


----------



## Szmul (10. Mai 2021)

Da ist nix gespreizt. Erstens: wir sprechen über ein Unterschied von 0,6 mm und zweitens: was haben die Kettenstreben dazu, die ganz unten sind?
Das Zwischenmass des Hinterbaues oben, bei dem Aufnahme an der Wippe bliebt unverändert - 72,8 mm.
Wenn man zu schmallen Scheiben benutzt  dann spannt man das ganze Zeug, was meiner Meinung nach, so wie so kein Enfluss auf die Lager hat aber das Spiel so gering ist, dass es beide Teile in Vebidnung kommen was uns bekannte Reibspuren verursacht.


----------



## Astaroth (10. Mai 2021)

Nachdem am Samstag meine Frau das TranceX aus der Werkstatt abholte ging es heute auf eine kleine Tour., ca. 25Km und 500Hm.


----------



## Astaroth (11. Mai 2021)

Heute war ich nochmals mit dem Bike unterwegs. Macht echt Laune das Bike und mit meiner Kondition geht es langsam bergauf. 
Mit den Bremsen bzw. Bremsscheibe/Beläge werde ich nicht glücklich. Da kommt mit Sicherheit was Neues dran.




Letzte Woche hatte ich ja das Bike wegen einem Knacken in der Werkstatt. Das Knacken ist leider noch immer da. Vor dem Besuch beim "freundlichen" trat das Knacken nur kurz nach dem runterschalten auf und da auch nur in den oberen Gängen. Das Problem hat sich aber nun leicht geändert. Es tritt auch so auf wenn ich nur pedaliere, oder wenn ich in einen nächst größeren Gang schalte. Der Kickaxe meinte Mal es könnte am FlipChip liegen. Wenn ich diesen FlipChip nun öffne muss ich da dann die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen oder funktioniert das auch so.
An meiner Fanes hatte ich auch immer ein Knacken und was war es? Es war das Inlay wo man denn Radstand verändern konnte. Da war ganz einfach Dreck drin. Als ich dann das ganze gereinigt hatte und ordentlich mit Fett behandelt habe war Ruhe.
Sollte es beim TranceX auch so sein wäre das natürlich toll. Mich irritiert nur dass das Knacken schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt zu hören war obwohl da das Bike noch keinen Dreck gesehen hat. Kann ich da handelsübliches Fett verwenden oder brauche ich da spezielles Zaubermittel dafür.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 👍🙏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (12. Mai 2021)

@Astaroth Luft kannst du im Dämpfer lassen, das tut nichts. Kannst normales Kugellagerfett verwenden z.B.


----------



## roofrockrider (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo könnten wir zur Übersicht noch mal bitte die Gewichte zusammenfassen.
Also Komplettrad ohne Pedale und Laufradsatz ohne Reifen und Kassette.
Einfach die Liste ausfüllen und kopieren wenn ihr die Gewichte habt.
LRS= Laufradsatz und Gewicht Bike in Kg und LRS in Gramm.
Danke 

Carbon 0:           LRS:
Carbon 1:           LRS:
Carbon 2:           LRS:

Alu 1:               LRS: 2030 g
Alu 2:               LRS:
Alu 3:               LRS:


----------



## MarkMcGrain (18. Mai 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> @Astaroth Luft kannst du im Dämpfer lassen, das tut nichts. Kannst normales Kugellagerfett verwenden z.B.


Nur aufpassen. Die kleinen Distanz-Scheiben am Flipchip fallen gerne raus...


----------



## Kickaxe (18. Mai 2021)

Carbon 0: LRS:
Carbon 1: LRS:
Carbon 2: LRS:

Alu 1: 14,3kg LRS: 2030 g
Alu 2: LRS:
Alu 3: LRS:


----------



## roofrockrider (22. Mai 2021)

Carbon 0:                              LRS:
Carbon 1: 13,1 Kg in Gr. S    LRS: 1700g
Carbon 2:                              LRS:

Alu 1: 14,3kg                         LRS: 2030 g
Alu 2: 15,3 Kg mit Pedale     LRS: 2460 g
Alu 3:                                     LRS:


----------



## roofrockrider (28. Mai 2021)

Wie macht sich der unterschiedliche Sitzwinkel bei einem *Trance X mit ca. 78 Grad* und einem *Trance ohne X mit 74,5 Grad* bemerkbar ?
Das der steile Sitzwinkel bei steil bergauf Vorteile hat ist anzunehmen, aber wie sieht es bei leicht hügeligen Fahrten und bergab aus ?
Sind steile Sitzwinkel mal wieder ein Modetrend oder wird sich das durchsetzen bei den Rahmengeometrien ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (29. Mai 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der unterschiedliche Sitzwinkel bei einem *Trance X mit ca. 78 Grad* und einem *Trance ohne X mit 74,5 Grad* bemerkbar ?
> Das der steile Sitzwinkel bei steil bergauf Vorteile hat ist anzunehmen, aber wie sieht es bei leicht hügeligen Fahrten und bergab aus ?
> Sind steile Sitzwinkel mal wieder ein Modetrend oder wird sich das durchsetzen bei den Rahmengeometrien ?


Der macht sich krass bemerkbar. Bei Touren nicht schlechter und beim Klettern so eine riesige Verbesserung. Bergab steht man ja außer bei Forststraßen ja eh, was genau du mit hügeligen Fahrten meinst weiß ich nicht. Ist auf jeden Fall bergauf geil.


----------



## roofrockrider (31. Mai 2021)

Vorsicht Giant Fakeshop auf *keinen* Fall da kaufen !



Kickaxe schrieb:


> was genau du mit hügeligen Fahrten meinst weiß ich nicht


Damit meine ich leichte und eher kurze Steigungen mit max 10 % also auf und ab fahren. (Hügeltraining)

Die neuen Downcountry oder Crosscountry Bikes haben meistens noch einen Sitzwinkel von ca. 74,5 Grad.
Das ist wohl auch Federungsabhängig je mehr Federweg desto steiler sollte der Sitzwinkel sein. Bei viel Federweg wird der Sitzwinkel dann bei Belastung am Heck sonst wieder zu flach.


----------



## Heeyho (1. Juni 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Vorsicht Giant Fakeshop auf *keinen* Fall da kaufen !


 
Blöde Frage: Was ist deren Geschäftsmodell, wenn die Kauf auf Rechnung anbieten?


----------



## roofrockrider (1. Juni 2021)

Heeyho schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Was ist deren Geschäftsmodell, wenn die Kauf auf Rechnung anbieten?


Die bieten keinen Kauf auf Rechnung an ! Das steht nur da um seriös zu wirken...

Von diesem Shop gibt es schon ganz viele alle ähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## Kickaxe (1. Juni 2021)

Oft gibt’s auch „Shops“ bei denen man das zweite Mal per paypal bezahlen kann, das erste mal aber „aus Sicherheitsgründen“ nur per Vorkasse. Dass es da kein zweites Mal geben wird, muss ich nicht erläutern…


----------



## Astaroth (3. Juni 2021)

Heute zum ersten Mal am höchsten Berg bei uns in der Gegend mit dem TranceX gewesen 🥰
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole das Bike ist der Knaller. Bergauf wie Bergab geht es besser als mein altes Fanes in 26Zoll. Wenn es die Beine zulassen dann morgen gleich nochmal...


----------



## Astaroth (4. Juni 2021)

Heute nochmals das schöne Wetter zum Biken genutzt 😁😁😁


----------



## roofrockrider (4. Juni 2021)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das ? und was wiegt es mit Pedale ?


----------



## Astaroth (4. Juni 2021)

Rahmengröße L und zum Gewicht kann ich keine genauen Angaben machen aber ich schätze mal das es unter 14Kg liegt.


----------



## Astaroth (5. Juni 2021)

Gestern sind neue Bremsscheiben und Beläge angekommen die ich heute gleich eingebaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gixxa06 (8. Juni 2021)

Neues Pferd im Stall 😊 bisher nur ein paar Runden auf m Parkplatz geritten aber man merkt schon sehr deutlich die Unterschiede zu meinem jetzigen Canyon Neuron von 2017. Sonntag geht s direkt nach Saalbach.


----------



## Astaroth (8. Juni 2021)

Viel Spaß 👍


----------



## Astaroth (15. Juni 2021)

Heute mal wieder Fotos on Tour gemacht.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (16. Juni 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Gestern sind neue Bremsscheiben und Beläge angekommen die ich heute gleich eingebaut habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 1286363


Welche Scheiben und Beläge hast Du verwendet, und kannst Du schon was dazu sagen?

Ich habe seit ein paar hundert km hinten Jagwire semi metallic Beläge, Bremsleistung ist schon besser geworden als mit den originalen, aber es quietscht bei Feuchtigkeit halt mehr.

Vorne habe ich jetzt, nachdem die originalen abgefahren waren, Trickstuff Power-Beläge montiert. Ich habe sie noch nicht eingebremst und getestet.

Zusätzlich wechsle ich in den nächsten Tagen hinten von 180 auf 200 mm Scheibe, in sechs Wochen steht die Transalp an


----------



## Astaroth (16. Juni 2021)

AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> Welche Scheiben und Beläge hast Du verwendet, und kannst Du schon was dazu sagen?
> 
> Ich habe seit ein paar hundert km hinten Jagwire semi metallic Beläge, Bremsleistung ist schon besser geworden als mit den originalen, aber es quietscht bei Feuchtigkeit halt mehr.
> 
> ...


Habe an das TranceX Galfer Bremsscheiben montiert. Als Beläge kommen die Galfer Standard Beläge zum Einsatz. Wurde die Bremspower dadurch mehr? Um ehrlich zu sein, nicht so sehr wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Eventuell sieht es mit anderen Belägen besser aus. Ich werde die Standard Beläge runter Bremen und dann andere von Galfer versuchen...


----------



## Astaroth (16. Juni 2021)

Heute nochmals eine Tour gemacht.

Gegen Ende wurde der UpHill nochmals ziemlich steinig aber mit dem TranceX kein Problem.




Die Trails Bergab sind genau das was das TranceX braucht.


----------



## Rick7 (16. Juni 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute nochmals eine Tour gemacht.
> 
> Gegen Ende wurde der UpHill nochmals ziemlich steinig aber mit dem TranceX kein Problem.
> Anhang anzeigen 1293283
> ...


Sieht ziemlich nice aus. Wo bistn da unterwegs? Für Bayerwald auch recht flowig


----------



## Astaroth (16. Juni 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich nice aus. Wo bistn da unterwegs? Für Bayerwald auch recht flowig


Am Dreisessel Berg 👍


----------



## platt_ziege (16. Juni 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute nochmals eine Tour gemacht.


hast du datt schön da!
wo isn datt?

hatte sich überschnitten...
beiträge löschen geht mit dieser raketenforensoftware nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allseasonbiker (17. Juni 2021)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der sein Trance X in sehr ruppigem Gelände fährt? Mich würden persönliche Erfahrungen interessieren, wie sich das Bike so im Bikepark, oder z.B. in Reschen, Finale Ligure etc. schlägt.


----------



## Astaroth (17. Juni 2021)

Im Bikepark war ich mit dem TranceX bisher noch nicht aber bei uns gibt es einige kurze verblockte Trailabschnitte. Durch die kurzen Trailabschnitte kann ich gefühlt schneller durchfahren als mit meiner alten Fanes in 26 Zoll. Vor kurzem war ich in den besagten Abschnitten mit einem Bekannten unterwegs. Der Bekannte hatte ein YT Decoy und ich das TranceX. In diesen Abschnitten sah das YT kein Land. Ob das nun am Fahrer oder am Bike lag kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Dieses WE werde ich an den Geißkopf fahren dann sehen wir weiter. Ich denke aber dass das TranceX für gröbere dauerhafte Sachen das falsche Bike ist. Ab und zu ja aber dauerhaft Nein.


----------



## Gixxa06 (17. Juni 2021)

Bin gerade in Saalbach. Bisher war alles super nur die Bremsen sind für meine 100kg definitiv nicht geeignet. Da ich noch Anfänger bin kann ich jetzt nicht so viel Infos geben. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl und sicher auf dem bike. An Sprünge taste ich mich langsam heran und vom Gefühl werd ich bei jeder Abfahrt schneller und sicherer so lange die Konzentration da ist. Enge Anlieger sind  noch nicht richtig flüssig bei mir, was denk ich aber an meiner fehlenden Technik liegt. Hab in manchen Situationen die mir sonst nicht geheuer gewesen wären einfach draufgehalten. Hat bis jetzt erstmal super funktioniert. Morgen fahren wir den hacklberg trail und am Samstag vielleicht noch die flowlines in leogang.


----------



## Astaroth (18. Juni 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Bin gerade in Saalbach. Bisher war alles super nur die Bremsen sind für meine 100kg definitiv nicht geeignet. Da ich noch Anfänger bin kann ich jetzt nicht so viel Infos geben. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl und sicher auf dem bike. An Sprünge taste ich mich langsam heran und vom Gefühl werd ich bei jeder Abfahrt schneller und sicherer so lange die Konzentration da ist. Enge Anlieger sind  noch nicht richtig flüssig bei mir, was denk ich aber an meiner fehlenden Technik liegt. Hab in manchen Situationen die mir sonst nicht geheuer gewesen wären einfach draufgehalten. Hat bis jetzt erstmal super funktioniert. Morgen fahren wir den hacklberg trail und am Samstag vielleicht noch die flowlines in leogang.


🥰HacklbergTrail 🥰 viel Spaß und eine unfallfreie Fahrt


----------



## Simoncrafar (18. Juni 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der sein Trance X in sehr ruppigem Gelände fährt?


bei häufigerem Einsatz in *sehr ruppigem* Gelände würde ich pesönlich das Reign kaufen (schon wegen dem plus an Federweg hast da mehr Komfortzone). Der Bereich um das Tretlager und am Lenkkopf soll da steifer sein wie beim Trance. Ich habe 95kg und der Trance Hinterbau ist nicht der steifste. Wenn du ein leichterer und smoother Fahrer bist sollte auch ein entsprechend ausgestattetes Trance X gehen aber ob es dauerhaft Spaß macht? 
Ich selber habe für ruppige Trails ein besser geeignetes bike als das Trance.


----------



## Astaroth (20. Juni 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der sein Trance X in sehr ruppigem Gelände fährt? Mich würden persönliche Erfahrungen interessieren, wie sich das Bike so im Bikepark, oder z.B. in Reschen, Finale Ligure etc. schlägt.


War heute für 3h am Geißkopf. Bin jeweils einmal die Freeride und die Enduro 1&2 runter. Die anderen Abfahrten habe ich auf der Flow gemacht. Auf der Freeride und der Enduro 1 hatte ich meinen Spaß, die Enduro 2 war für mich Spaßbefreit. Die Flow ist Spaß pur.
Ich muss auch dazu sagen das mir die Praxis im Bikepark fehlt. Die letzten zwei Jahre war ich nur einmal dort und man wird auch nicht jünger 🥲
Mit entsprechender Praxis denke ich könnte ich einen ganzen Tag am Geißkopf bleiben aber in meinem jetzigen Zustand nicht. Dafür fehlt mir die Fahrtechnik und das Selbstvertrauen. Vielleicht bin ich ja nun wieder öfters dort da es schon Laune macht.

Fazit: momentan ist bei mir das TranceX mit dem Geißkopf ein wenig überfordert aber mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik und kleinen Abstrichen dürfte es schon gehen. Alternativ ein Bike mit mehr Federweg wählen 😁😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## be90 (21. Juni 2021)

Hi,
hat jemand das Trance X in Größe L oder XL im Großraum Karlsruhe/ Baden-Württemberg?
Würde gerne mal schauen welche Größe mir mit 184cm mehr taugt. Bike leider nur noch online zu finden und bei keinem Händler.

PM falls jemand sich angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## baatz (22. Juni 2021)

BIKE-Tipp All Mountains: Giant Trance X Advanced
					

Trotz einfacher Schaltung und Bremsen hinterlässt das leichte Giant Trance X Advanced mit den stimmigsten Eindruck im All-Mountain-Test. Das Touren-Fully erfüllt den Anspruch eines Alleskönners mit Bravour.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Allseasonbiker (22. Juni 2021)

baatz schrieb:


> BIKE-Tipp All Mountains: Giant Trance X Advanced
> 
> 
> Trotz einfacher Schaltung und Bremsen hinterlässt das leichte Giant Trance X Advanced mit den stimmigsten Eindruck im All-Mountain-Test. Das Touren-Fully erfüllt den Anspruch eines Alleskönners mit Bravour.
> ...


Warum schreiben die von 141mm Federweg am Heck? 🤔


----------



## AStateOfTrance (22. Juni 2021)

be90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand das Trance X in Größe L oder XL im Großraum Karlsruhe/ Baden-Württemberg?
> Würde gerne mal schauen welche Größe mir mit 184cm mehr taugt. Bike leider nur noch online zu finden und bei keinem Händler.
> 
> PM falls jemand sich angesprochen fühlt.


Ich bin auch 184 cm groß und bin vorher beide Probe gefahren. XL war klar zu groß. Schon bei L ist der Reach sehr lang. 
Ohne Garantie, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass Du mit L glücklich wirst.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Juni 2021)

Allseasonbiker schrieb:


> Warum schreiben die von 141mm Federweg am Heck? 🤔



Weil sie es immer ausmessen.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (22. Juni 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Im Bikepark war ich mit dem TranceX bisher noch nicht aber bei uns gibt es einige kurze verblockte Trailabschnitte. Durch die kurzen Trailabschnitte kann ich gefühlt schneller durchfahren als mit meiner alten Fanes in 26 Zoll. Vor kurzem war ich in den besagten Abschnitten mit einem Bekannten unterwegs. Der Bekannte hatte ein YT Decoy und ich das TranceX. In diesen Abschnitten sah das YT kein Land. Ob das nun am Fahrer oder am Bike lag kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Dieses WE werde ich an den Geißkopf fahren dann sehen wir weiter. Ich denke aber dass das TranceX für gröbere dauerhafte Sachen das falsche Bike ist. Ab und zu ja aber dauerhaft Nein.



Ich hoffe es hält auch die etwas gröberen Sachen bei der Enduro 1 Serie und auch in Treuchlingen aus.

Beim Training im Heumödertrail war ich zumindest gefühlt einiges schneller und vor allem sicherer in den
diversen Abschnitten und bei den Sprüngen unterwegs.

Der erste richtige Bikeparktest wird im Juli am Geisskopf stattfinden, bis jetzt habe ich schon eine deutlich bessere Rückmeldung und Fahrstabilität als bei meinem Trance 2 (2018) mit 27,5 Rädern.

Das neue ist ja tatsächlich mit 1240mm zu 1195mm Radstand um fast 5 cm länger.
Beide Modelle in der Größe "L"


----------



## Allseasonbiker (27. Juni 2021)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Weil sie es immer ausmessen.


Bei manchen anderen Herstellern wohl auch der Fall, dass es etwas mehr Federweg sind als angegeben.. interessant.

Ist das Trance X eigentlich für 160mm Gabeln freigegeben?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (5. Juli 2021)

So, Bikeparkstest ist erfolgreich verlaufen.
Knapp 4 Std waren wir am Geisskopf, am meisten Spass hatte ich auf der Enduro 1 und 2.

Hatte ja noch den Vergleich zu der letzjährigen Fahrt mit dem Trance2 mit den 27,5Zoll Rädern.

Trotz fast identischen Federweg hat das neue Trance x mehr Reserven und gibt mir persönlich ein
extrem gutes Gefühl und ich konnte dadurch Linien fahren, die mit den kleineren Rädern schwieriger zu meistern waren.

Ich schätze mal vorsichtig, dass ich bei den Enduro Strecken etwa 2-3 sec pro Minute Abfahrt
schneller war und auch noch mit mehr Spass die Abfahrten gemeistert habe.

Bin die Enduro 2 ohne Pause bis nach unten durchgefahren, das konnte ich mit dem "alten" Trance2
leider nicht ganz machen. ist irgendwie "entspannter" mit den 29 Zoll Räder 

Einzig auf der Freeride wären ein paar cm Federweg noch angenehmer gewesen.

Freu mich schon auf weitere Einsätze


----------



## michaellerch (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo, bin gerade dabei mir ein Trance X 1 zuzulegen, jedoch bin ich unschlüssig welche Größe die richtige ist. Bin 171cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79,5cm.
Schwanke zwischen S und M. Leider kann ich nur online bestellen, da kein Händler in der Nähe ein Rad auf Lager hat. Würde mich über Tips/ Empfehlungen freuen. Sg


----------



## Rick7 (9. Juli 2021)

michaellerch schrieb:


> Hallo, bin gerade dabei mir ein Trance X 1 zuzulegen, jedoch bin ich unschlüssig welche Größe die richtige ist. Bin 171cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79,5cm.
> Schwanke zwischen S und M. Leider kann ich nur online bestellen, da kein Händler in der Nähe ein Rad auf Lager hat. Würde mich über Tips/ Empfehlungen freuen. Sg



Du bist beim Trance X m.E. definitiv ein M Kandidat. Ich bin etwas kleiner als du und hätte auf jeden fall den M Rahmen genommen. Klar könntest du auch S nehmen aber nur wenn dus ultra kompakt willst. 
Habe mich zwischenzeitlich für ein Norco Optic entscheiden und das hat 450er reach, das passt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausgiebler1 (9. Juli 2021)

michaellerch schrieb:


> Hallo, bin gerade dabei mir ein Trance X 1 zuzulegen, jedoch bin ich unschlüssig welche Größe die richtige ist. Bin 171cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79,5cm.
> Schwanke zwischen S und M. Leider kann ich nur online bestellen, da kein Händler in der Nähe ein Rad auf Lager hat. Würde mich über Tips/ Empfehlungen freuen. Sg


Ist M, ein Kumpel hat auch Deine Schrittlänge und das M. Ich fahre mit 76cm den S Rahmen. Ausstattung ist Top.


----------



## michaellerch (9. Juli 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten! Werde am Wochenende noch versuchen ein Reign1 zu testen und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Juli 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Habe mich zwischenzeitlich für ein Norco Optic entscheiden und das hat 450er reach, das passt sehr gut.


was hat dich zu deiner entscheidung bewogen?
hast du einen vergleich zur transe?


----------



## Rick7 (10. Juli 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was hat dich zu deiner entscheidung bewogen?
> hast du einen vergleich zur transe?


Meinst wegen Größe oder wegen bike?
Denke eher "warum das optic und nicht das Trance", oder?
Ach ich wollte eigentlich was ganz anderes (Nachfolger für ein 2016er Jeffsy AL 29er ) und das hat sich aber aus verschiedenen Gründen zerschlagen. Dann hab ich mich nach Alternativen umgeschaut und das Optic war halt schon immer sexy. Vor allem grenzt es sich zu meinem 180er enduro halt nochmal deutlicher ab als das Trance x.
Dann kam noch n super Angebot (3.500 Euro Neu für das C2 in carbon) über nen Bekannten rein und ich hab das Ding bestellt. Sonst wäre es das X1 geworden 

edit: ne das Trance X bin ich leider nie gefahren.


----------



## Astaroth (17. Juli 2021)

Neu ist der Fox MudGuard den ich am 20.4 bestellt habe. Wie ich finde, viel Kohle für so wenig Plastik...


----------



## AStateOfTrance (17. Juli 2021)

Ich habe die hintere G2-Bremse beim Advanced Pro 1 jetzt auf eine 200 mm Disc mit Jagwire semi metallic Belägen umgebaut. Das macht einen erheblichen Unterschied! Zusammen mit den Trickstuff Power Belägen vorne geht die Bremse jetzt in Ordnung, so dass ich mir den Umbau auf was anderes sparen werde.
Nächste Woche gibt's dann bei der Transalp den Härtetest, auch was die Tourentauglichkeit des Trance X angeht 😊


----------



## Astaroth (17. Juli 2021)

@AStateOfTrance wo führt euch die Route beim AlpenX hin?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (17. Juli 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @AStateOfTrance wo führt euch die Route beim AlpenX hin?








						Transalp.info - Via Crux Albi
					

Via Crux Albi - frei übersetzt: der Kreuzweg von Albi. Das ist das Motto dieser Transalp von Andreas Albrecht. Anspruchsvolle Transalp der schwereren Art, deren Hauptroute unter normalen Bedingungen von Juli bis September gefahren werden kann.




					www.transalp.info


----------



## Astaroth (20. Juli 2021)

Da ich mit den Giant Schraubgriffen nicht klar gekommen bin ( zu dünn ) gab es heute neue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (22. Juli 2021)

AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> Transalp.info - Via Crux Albi
> 
> 
> Via Crux Albi - frei übersetzt: der Kreuzweg von Albi. Das ist das Motto dieser Transalp von Andreas Albrecht. Anspruchsvolle Transalp der schwereren Art, deren Hauptroute unter normalen Bedingungen von Juli bis September gefahren werden kann.
> ...






Samstag früh geht's los 😁


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Juli 2021)

AStateOfTrance schrieb:


> Samstag früh geht's los 😁


machste hier im forum dafür nen fred auf und berichtest stündlich oder live? ;-)


----------



## AStateOfTrance (22. Juli 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> machste hier im forum dafür nen fred auf und berichtest stündlich oder live? ;-)


Nee, bin mit drei guten Freunden unterwegs, da wäre mir das zu stressig 😉


----------



## Astaroth (22. Juli 2021)

Über ein paar Bilder würden wir uns denke ich alle freuen @AStateOfTrance


----------



## Gixxa06 (25. Juli 2021)

Moin,

habe bei mir gerade die Reifen von der Carbonfelge gezogen und musste feststellen das in den Laufrädern Wasser ist. Also wenn ich die Felgen schüttel ist ein deutliches plätschern zu hören🧐 das doch nich normal oder? Wie bekomm ich das Wasser da raus und wie kam es da rein????😳😳😳


----------



## Lotte111 (25. Juli 2021)

Hab bei mir am Ventil auch schon beobachtet, dass da Wasser rauskam. 
Kann vielleicht bei den Speichennippel reinkommen. Konstruktionsfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gixxa06 (25. Juli 2021)

Hab dann auch das Ventil rausgenommen und das Wasser aus den Felgen geschüttelt. Viel war s nicht. 🥴


----------



## Dennis77 (26. Juli 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe bei mir gerade die Reifen von der Carbonfelge gezogen und musste feststellen das in den Laufrädern Wasser ist. Also wenn ich die Felgen schüttel ist ein deutliches plätschern zu hören🧐 das doch nich normal oder? Wie bekomm ich das Wasser da raus und wie kam es da rein????😳😳😳


Moin, 
mir ist heute ein neues Trance X2 in L unter die Hufe gekommen (Donnerstag gehts nach Saalbach). 
Beim einrichten ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Felge seitlich ein Loch drin ist. Vielleicht ist das Wasser dort rein?

Info: Mein X2 wiegt in L mit Pedalen (370g) 15,3KG. Das hatte ich mir schlimmer/schwerer vorgestellt. 

Frage: Was für SAG-Werte fahrt ihr? Ich komme vom DC-Fully und für mich ist erstmal alles soft  

Grüße/Danke, Dennis


----------



## Astaroth (27. Juli 2021)

Fahre mit ca. 30%Sag. Ich musste aber einen größeren Volumen Spacer einbauen da ich bei dem kleinsten Sprung schon den kompletten Federweg nutzte.


----------



## Dennis77 (27. Juli 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Fahre mit ca. 30%Sag. Ich musste aber einen größeren Volumen Spacer einbauen da ich bei dem kleinsten Sprung schon den kompletten Federweg nutzte.


Wieviel wiegst du, wenn ich mal so indiskret fragen darf? 😀


----------



## Astaroth (27. Juli 2021)

Nackig ca. 82Kg


----------



## Astaroth (30. Juli 2021)

Mit dem TranceX auf den Spuren der TransBayerwald. Wo andere Urlaub machen, do bin i dahoam 🥰


----------



## MarkMcGrain (30. Juli 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Mit dem TranceX auf den Spuren der TransBayerwald. Wo andere Urlaub machen, do bin i dahoam 🥰
> Anhang anzeigen 1315310Anhang anzeigen 1315312



👍 Ab nächsten Samstag meine Heimat für 10 Tage Urlaub mit dem Trance X.
Base wird Bodenmais


----------



## Dennis77 (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hab meinem Trance X2 nun meine Carbonfelgen aus dem Bestand + Specialized-Reifen gegönnt. Wiegt nun 14,2 KG (also 1,1KG Ersparnis).





Ich bin jetzt in Saalfelden und muss mich erstmal orientieren und dann entschwinden, ob Saalbach, Leogang oder Maria Alm als erstes probiert wird. Wahrscheinlich fahr ich nach Maria Alm.. klingt kleiner und hoffentlich nicht überlaufen.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Juli 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> 👍 Ab nächsten Samstag meine Heimat für 10 Tage Urlaub mit dem Trance X.
> Base wird Bodenmais


Wenn du zufälligerweise in die Nähe des Dreiländereck's (Dreisessel Berg) kommst dann melde dich einfach bei mir.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (31. Juli 2021)

In Rahmengröße XL wird's grenzwertig auf dem Träger 🧐
Geht grade so...aber damit ists Limit erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (10. August 2021)

Black Beauty on Tour


----------



## Dennis77 (10. August 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Fahre mit ca. 30%Sag. Ich musste aber einen größeren Volumen Spacer einbauen da ich bei dem kleinsten Sprung schon den kompletten Federweg nutzte.


Sooo, nach unzähligen Runden auf dem selben Trail hab ich mit meinen nackigen 84KG auch alles hinten an Federweg in Gebrauch (gut), bin bei einigen Drops dann aber am Limit und würde gerne da noch was optimieren. Kannst du mir bitte sagen welchen Spacer du aktuell nutzt? Ich hab das X2 mit dem  DPS Performance. Danke dir

PS: ich bin mit dem Trance X voll zufrieden ✌🏻Maximal noch ein längerer Dropper und gut is


----------



## Astaroth (11. August 2021)

@Dennis77 verwende den 0,6 Spacer


----------



## Dennis77 (13. August 2021)

Morgen, darf ich mal eine Meinung haben?
Ich fahre, sehr zufrieden, mein Trance X 2. Bin aktuell viele Trails rund um Leogang (Lieblinge: Hacklberg- und Schwarzleo-Trail) im Urlaub gefahren. Das TranceX hat mich überall sicher und vor allem schnell (!) durchgebracht.

Ich hab allerdings das Gefühl, dass der etwas große L Rahmen (bin 180cm/83SL) noch etwas optimierbar für Spitzkehren und Korrekturen bei kleinen Sprüngen/hochziehen im Gelände wäre. Ich bin manchmal auch recht schnell am
Limit mit den Armen. Merke ich wenn es über mehrere Wellen hintereinander geht und ich versuche Gewicht aufs Hinterrad zu drücken, dann sind Arme maximal ausgefahren und ich werde bisschen zum Passagier des Rads (kennt ihr bestimmt das Gefühl)

Aktuell fahre ich -0,5cm Spacer beim Standard-50mm-Vorbau und hab den One Up Carbon-Lenker mit 20mm Rise. Bin einen Trail ziemlich oft gefahren (Flow Trail One in Maria Alm) und hab hier auch bis -2cm Spacer getestet. Aber da wird das Rad auch immer länger… 

was würdet ihr noch ausprobieren?

Lenker von 800mm auf 7x0mm kürzen?
Verbau auf 40mm/35mm und niedriger?




Grüße und danke für Tipps
Dennis


----------



## Astaroth (14. August 2021)




----------



## AStateOfTrance (18. August 2021)

So... wie gewünscht hier ein kurzes Feedback und ein paar Bilder von unserer Transalp Ende Juli. Route war Brenner - Gardasee mit zahlreichen Schlenkern, ca. 450 km und knapp 15.000 Hm. Die Tour war durchaus knackig, da ein großer Teil der Auffahrten auf grobem Schotter und alten Militärwegen zu bewältigen war. Auch die Abfahrten waren nicht ohne - es gab mehrere Spitzkehrentrails, wo man sehr konzentriert und langsam fahren musste, aber auch schöne Ballereien über 1000 Tiefenmeter   Ein echtes Highlight war am letzten Tag der Traumtrail von der Bocchetta di Foxi!

Das Trance X Advanced Pro 1 ist ein super Bike für so eine Transalp. Bergauf erforderte es im Vergleich zu meinem Radon Slide 140 Carbon (mit dem ich die letzten beiden Transalps gefahren bin) etwas mehr Kraft, was vielleicht auch an der Bereifung liegt. Hinten hab ich für die Tour den Maxxis Aggressor aufgezogen, der spürbar besser rollt als der Dissector. Der steile Sitzwinkel ist sehr angenehm bei stundenlangen Uphills mit Rucksack.

Bergab hat es alles mitgenommen, was so angefallen ist und hat sich immer super angefühlt. Wo ich abgestiegen bin, lag es an mir und nicht am Bike ;-)

Nächste Woche geht es dann erst ins Vinschgau und dann nach Ligurien!





Passo Cinque Croci




Downhill Pfunderer Joch




Downhill Pfunderer Joch






Tragepassage Passo Sadole




Am Pfunderer Joch


----------



## AStateOfTrance (18. August 2021)

...und noch eine technische Frage: Seit einiger Zeit habe ich immer wieder beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus ein nerviges Quietschen... Nach der Reinigung ist es immer mal wieder für eine Weile verschwunden, kommt dann aber irgendwann wieder. Nach meinem Eindruck ist es der Dämpfer selbst, könnte aber auch ein Lager oder die Buchsen sein. Oder hat es was mit dem Flipchip zu tun? 

Hatte das jemand schon oder weiß sogar Abhilfe?


----------



## Lübke27 (19. August 2021)

WOW. Tolle Bilder auf dieser Seite. AlpenX steht bei mir auf noch auf der Bucket List. Hattest Du eine geführt Tour? Wenn ja, gibts einen Link?

Ich war dieses Jahr während unsere Familienurlaubs einen Tag in Schladming. Meinen Downhiller hatte ich zuhause, also musste das Trance X dran glauben. Bei den DHs, die ja in Schladming nicht ohne sind, war es grenzwertig - die roten Strecken und gerade die 99 Jumps haben extrem viel Spaß gemacht. Die MonsterJumps haben auch geklappt, leider hab ich mir beim ersten Sprung die Gopro "hoch" geklappt.

Wer möchte, kann ja mal rein schauen. (Jumpline ab 2:15min)






Grade übe ich einen 180er. Mit dem 26er Dirt klappt es schon ganz gut. Das 29er wehrt sich noch.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (19. August 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> WOW. Tolle Bilder auf dieser Seite. AlpenX steht bei mir auf noch auf der Bucket List. Hattest Du eine geführt Tour? Wenn ja, gibts einen Link?
> 
> Ich war dieses Jahr während unsere Familienurlaubs einen Tag in Schladming. Meinen Downhiller hatte ich zuhause, also musste das Trance X dran glauben. Bei den DHs, die ja in Schladming nicht ohne sind, war es grenzwertig - die roten Strecken und gerade die 99 Jumps haben extrem viel Spaß gemacht. Die MonsterJumps haben auch geklappt, leider hab ich mir beim ersten Sprung die Gopro "hoch" geklappt.
> 
> ...


Wir sind schon das dritte Mal eine Tour von Andreas Albrecht gefahren: https://www.transalp.info/mtb/via-crux-albi

Also jedes Jahr eine andere - auf der Seite gibt es mehr als genug Auswahl an toll beschriebenen Touren, die GPS-Tracks muss man dann kaufen.

Drum herum haben wir alles selbst geplant und die Unterkünfte vorreserviert. Gepäck alles im Rucksack bzw. kleine Satteltasche + Oberrohrtasche. Da lernt man sparsam zu packen ;-)

Geführte Tour wäre für uns nix - uns gehts auch um das Erlebnis als Gruppe, da wollen wir unser eigenes Ding machen. Wenn man Bergerfahrung hat und sich gut orientieren kann, braucht man auch keinen Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-BOH (31. August 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> In Rahmengröße XL wird's grenzwertig auf dem Träger 🧐
> Geht grade so...aber damit ists Limit erreicht
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1315622


Moin, was für Körpermaße hast Du denn? Bin ich auch grad am überlegen mir eins in XL zuzulegen mit 188 cm und SL 92 cm.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (1. September 2021)

B-BOH schrieb:


> Moin, was für Körpermaße hast Du denn? Bin ich auch grad am überlegen mir eins in XL zuzulegen mit 188 cm und SL 92 cm.


Bin 192cm
SL muss ich mal messen...


----------



## Dennis77 (2. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,
Ist euer Lack am Trance X auch relativ empfindlich… ich hab jetzt für die Seiten des Unterrohrs schon zusätzliche Schutzfolie draufgemacht, hab aber an einigen Kanten schon kleinere weitere Lackprobleme gefunden. Hier mal die schlimmsten bisher (Rad ist keine 2 Monate alt)


















Hab jetzt erstmal Decals auf die Seiten gemacht. Liegen genau über den 3 Schadstellen am Unterrohr …


----------



## Dennis77 (2. September 2021)

Unschön auch die Rost(?)-Flecken an den Kugellagern…


----------



## Astaroth (3. September 2021)

Rost habe ich bei meinem TranceX auch schon festgestellt 😡 und zwar an der Sattelklemme. Bei den Lagern wäre mir aber noch nix aufgefallen. Muss ich heute gleich mal schauen wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder zurück bin.
Der Lack an deinem Bike sieht ja teilweise echt heftig aus.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (3. September 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Rost habe ich bei meinem TranceX auch schon festgestellt 😡 und zwar an der Sattelklemme. Bei den Lagern wäre mir aber noch nix aufgefallen. Muss ich heute gleich mal schauen wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder zurück bin.
> Der Lack an deinem Bike sieht ja teilweise echt heftig aus.


Rost ist leider ein Thema. An den Lagern hatte ich auch schon Rost, der zum Glück oberflächlich war und sich entfernen ließ. Außerdem an den Schrauben der Sattelklemme und vom Bremssattel. 

Was ich aber echt heftig fand: Wegen einem Knacken bei Lastwechseln hab ich mal den Steuersatz ausgebaut. Der war furztrocken und hatte schon ordentlich Rost. Zum Glück ließ der sich auch noch gut entfernen, ich hab dann ordentlich Fett drauf gepackt. Das geht aber wirklich gar nicht, finde ich. Hab leider vergessen Fotos zu machen für den Händler... Also bei Gelegenheit unbedingt mal checken! 

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (13. September 2021)

Heute bin ich gleich nach der Frühschicht los












Macht noch immer richtig Laune das Giant TranceX.


----------



## Astaroth (15. September 2021)

Die neuen TranceX Modelle sind online.









						Trance X Advanced Pro (2022) | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Von schnellen, ruppigen Abfahrten bis hin zu technischem Terrain bietet dir dieses progressive Trailbike eine aktive Federung, eine einstellbare Rahmengeometrie...




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Dennis77 (15. September 2021)

Trance X 2 [29"] (2022) |  Trail Bike | Giant Bicycles DE
					






					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Dennis77 (15. September 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Trance X (2022) | Giant Bicycles DE
> 
> 
> Chunky Rock Gardens, Wurzeln und technische Anstiege. Dieses kraftvolle Trailbike passt sich dem Gelände an und gibt dir Vertrauen und Kontrolle auf allen Arten...
> ...


X2 jetzt mit "fetzigen" Farben, Rock Shox Fahrwerk und SRAM SX
Das X1 hat jetzt die Ausstattung des 2021er X2?  
Also 600€ Preiserhöhung oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Astaroth (15. September 2021)

Wenn ich mir die neuen Modelle so anschaue dann kann ich nur eins sagen, mit dem 2021 Modell habe ich alles richtig gemacht 👍


----------



## Gixxa06 (15. September 2021)

@Astaroth 

Genau mein Gedanke


----------



## Kickaxe (15. September 2021)

Das Problem ist nicht mal, dass sie teurer wurden, sondern vor allem, dass es keins mit sinnvoller hochwertiger Ausstattung wie das '21 X1 gibt…


----------



## Astaroth (15. September 2021)

Das gleiche beim Reign. Ein buntes Durcheinander. Man könnte fast meinen man hat sich an der Restekiste bedient👎
Die Modell Auswahl wurde auch reduziert 👎👎👎


----------



## Kickaxe (16. September 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das gleiche beim Reign. Ein buntes Durcheinander. Man könnte fast meinen man hat sich an der Restekiste bedient👎
> Die Modell Auswahl wurde auch reduziert 👎👎👎


Es ist wirklich traurig, da kann man eigentlich das Trance X und das Reign nicht mehr empfehlen. Das top-Reign hat jetzt übrigens auch live valve. Kann ich mir beim Reign noch weniger vorstellen als beim Trance, um ehrlich zu sein…


----------



## Dennis77 (16. September 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht mal, dass sie teurer wurden, sondern vor allem, dass es keins mit sinnvoller hochwertiger Ausstattung wie das '21 X1 gibt…


Ok, mein Ansatz war auch eher der Preis-/Leistungsgedanke. Ein 2021 X2 war mit <3000€ ein echtes Schnäppchen (besonders im Vergleich zum 22er X1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (16. September 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich traurig, da kann man eigentlich das Trance X und das Reign nicht mehr empfehlen. Das top-Reign hat jetzt übrigens auch live valve. Kann ich mir beim Reign noch weniger vorstellen als beim Trance, um ehrlich zu sein…


Beim Top Reign ist auf den Produktfotos der Fox DPX Dämpfer zu sehen und in der Teileliste steht der Fox FloatX2. Wäre in meinen Augen total unpassend wenn sie wirklich den DPX mit dem LV einbauen wobei das LV für sich alleine schon ein Unding ist.


----------



## Allseasonbiker (16. September 2021)

Das Reign SX hat ne anständige Ausstattung mit hochwertigem Fahrwerk, wobei der Preis auch ordentlich angehoben wurde. Bei den restlichen (nicht-Topmodell) Trance X und Reign Modellen gibts kein Modell mit Piggyback Dämpfer und hochwertiger Gabel?! Dass sie jetzt Live Valve noch ins Reign bringen find ich auch merkwürdig. Scheint so als haben die Produktmanager alle Modelle unattraktiver bzw. teurer gemacht, schade um das vorher ganz gute P/L Verhältnis...


----------



## Kickaxe (16. September 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Ok, mein Ansatz war auch eher der Preis-/Leistungsgedanke. Ein 2021 X2 war mit <3000€ ein echtes Schnäppchen (besonders im Vergleich zum 22er X1)


Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Problem, das will ich nicht abstreiten. Allerdings wurden aufgrund der riesigen Nachfrage MTBs im letzten Jahr generell deutlich weniger preiswert, markenunabhängig. Das ist also kein Giant-spezifisches oder -verschuldetes Problem. 

Irgendjemand kauft die Bikes ja anscheinend trotz des hohen Preises, aber mit dem Modelljahr 2022 kann bei Giant keine Menge an Geld eine gute Ausstattung kaufen, was einfach komisch ist.


----------



## roofrockrider (16. September 2021)

Also kauf ich mir doch *kein* Giant Trance X Modelljahr 2022.
Möchte mal wissen wer so schlecht ausgestattete Bikes für den Preis kauft...


----------



## roofrockrider (17. September 2021)

Vorsicht Fake Shop


----------



## Kickaxe (17. September 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Vorsicht Fake Shop


„Vertreten durch Säuerlich und Quark […]“


----------



## SuperiorF40 (20. September 2021)

Hatte jetzt mal einen artgerechten Einsatz des Trance X2 bei der Trailtrophy in Bischofsmais, anbei ein paar Actionbilder.

Einzig bei der Downhill kam das Fahrwerk an die Grenzen.

Bin das Roadgap im unteren Teil zu langsam angefahren und dadurch im Flat gelandet.

Von mir weiterhin eine Kaufempfehlung, wenn es um ein Bike für alle Fälle geht.


----------



## Dennis77 (20. September 2021)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt mal einen artgerechten Einsatz des Trance X2 bei der Trailtrophy in Bischofsmais, anbei ein paar Actionbilder.
> 
> Einzig bei der Downhill kam das Fahrwerk an die Grenzen.
> 
> ...


Toll, danke für die Bilder 

Wie ist denn der Zustand deines Lacks am artgerecht genutzten Bike?


----------



## BetzeTonik (20. September 2021)

Autsch, mir ist ein Zahn im größten Ritzel an meinem X2 gebrochen. Sieht brutal aus, mir ist auch die Kette sichtbar hinten vom Ritzel gesprungen... 
War ich nur zu grob oder ist das Materialmangel? Das Trance ist knapp 5 Monate alt, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (20. September 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Toll, danke für die Bilder
> 
> Wie ist denn der Zustand deines Lacks am artgerecht genutzten Bike?



Da mein Rad doch schon fast 1 Jahr bewegt wird, ist der Lack schon stark angegriffen und verkratzt.

Nur zum Vergleich, der Vorgänger, das Trance 2 aus 2018 steht, wenn man die Lackierung gesondert betrachtet, nicht schlechter da.

Beim neuen X2 sieht man halt leider jeden noch so kleinen Kratzer :-(


----------



## twentysixtrix (21. September 2021)

Es ist wirklich verrückt, wie sehr das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis 2022 abnehmen wird…
Wenn ich mir überlege mein Trance X Advanced 1 für 4600€ gekauft zu haben und nun sehe, wie das Advanced 2 für 5000€ nun ausgestattet ist kann ich nur entsetzt staunen!

Man kann jeden beglückwünschen, der letztes oder dieses Jahr noch ein Trance X bekommen hat…

Wirklich schade, denn auch in meinen Augen ist das Rad ein Alleskönner!
Aber zu den Preisen und ganz besonders mit den Specs ist es deutlich schlechter geworden…
Und dann noch der LiveValve-Quatsch, der das Rad zusätzlich in noch höhere Preisregionen schiebt? 
Wirklich unverständlich, was die Produktmanager dazu bewegt hat…
Sicher gibt es Fahrer bei deren Einsatz LV gut funktioniert und sinnvoll ist. Aber dem Kunden nicht mal die Wahl zwischen LV und einer hochwertigen non-Elektro Variante zu lassen ist echt traurig…

Schade Giant, aber 2022 ist das Rad leider nicht zu empfehlen…


Lackprobleme halten sich bei mir im übrigen in Grenzen…
Meines ist vom Oktober 2020, aber ich kann da nichts schlechtes berichten trotz regelmäßigen Gebrauch in anständigen Gelände…
Vllt ein Problem der Alu-Modelle?


----------



## Gixxa06 (23. September 2021)

Mir ist heute aufgefallen das mein Vorderrad ganz leichtes Spiel hat wenn ich es seitlich hin und her bewege. Außerdem macht es Geräusche wenn ich es von Hand drehe. Woran kann das liegen? Lager defekt?


----------



## sebhunter (23. September 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Das X1 hat jetzt die Ausstattung des 2021er X2?
> Also 600€ Preiserhöhung oder übersehe ich was?


glaube schon. Das 2021er X2 hatte eine Rhythm, das 2022er X1 hat eine Performance, sonst aber die Austattung der 21er X2...


----------



## twentysixtrix (24. September 2021)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute aufgefallen das mein Vorderrad ganz leichtes Spiel hat wenn ich es seitlich hin und her bewege. Außerdem macht es Geräusche wenn ich es von Hand drehe. Woran kann das liegen? Lager defekt?


Könnte natürlich Lagerverschleiß sein…

Teilweise sind auch die Abschlußkappen der originalen Giant-Naben problematisch bzw. Sind für das Spiel verantwortlich.
Wobei die Geräusche eher ein Anzeichen für Verschmutzung oder Verschleiß sind…


----------



## Lübke27 (3. Oktober 2021)

Artgerecht bewegt! Nach 11 Monaten immer noch begeistert. (Aber ob dern neuen Ausstattungsvarianten froh, eines aus der ersten Serie zu haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (3. Oktober 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Artgerecht bewegt! Nach 11 Monaten immer noch begeistert. (Aber ob dern neuen Ausstattungsvarianten froh, eines aus der ersten Serie zu haben)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1349112


Is des zufällig auf der no jokes in Stromberg? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Lübke27 (3. Oktober 2021)

Ne, das ist auf der Halde Norddeutschland. Neukirchen-Vluyn


----------



## Rick7 (3. Oktober 2021)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Ne, das ist auf der Halde Norddeutschland. Neukirchen-Vluyn


Ah ok, danke.


----------



## Edg3 (4. Oktober 2021)

Der Vollständigkeit halber 









						Giant Trance X Advanced Pro 1 29 Im Einzeltest
					

Das Giant Trance X Advanced Pro 1 im Einzeltest. Mit dem aktuellen Trance X positioniert Giant sich zwischen dem regulären Trance und dem Enduro-Bike Reign.




					cycleholix.de


----------



## prodigy (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe bei meinem 2021er Trance x2 seit kurzem ein leichtes Knacken beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus.
Daraufhin hatte ich sämtliche Verschraubungen überprüft auf Lockerung und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachgezogen.
Bei dem Hauptschwingenlager ist das aber im Prinzip nicht möglich, das man auf der linken Seite mit dem Inbusschlüssel festziehen könnte, auf der rechten, die hinter dem Kettenblatt liegende Seite aber die Hülse sowohl außen wie auch innen keine Möglichkeit zum Gegenkontern bietet.
Ich hatte die Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen um den Hinterbau komplett einzufedern und um besser heran zu kommen, aber es erschließt sich mir nicht, wie ich das festziehen kann.
Hat jemand einen Tip?

Diese Hülse dreht sich mit wenn ich auf der anderen Seite probiere, die Schraube mit 15nm anzuziehen


----------



## Dennis77 (4. Oktober 2021)

Kurbel mit Kettenblatt abschrauben?


----------



## prodigy (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin eben selbst darauf gekommen. 
Es ist ganz einfach. Es wird auf der linken Seite mit einem Gabelschlüssel gekontert und mit dem Inbusschlüssel festgezogen.


----------



## Kickaxe (4. Oktober 2021)

prodigy schrieb:


> Ich bin eben selbst darauf gekommen.
> Es ist ganz einfach. Es wird auf der linken Seite mit einem Gabelschlüssel gekontert und mit dem Inbusschlüssel festgezogen.


Richtig 

leider lässt sich somit das Drehmoment nur mit den Drehmomentschlüsseln einstellen, die das Drehmoment sowohl links- als auch rechtsdrehend messen


----------



## wirthi (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach ein potenterem Trailbike auch für den Park, vermutlich hab ich das mit dem X2 gefunden. Am Mittwoch sitze ich mal auf dem Trance 2 M/L, der Händler hat noch ein Trance X2 2021 auf Lager. Das Trance 2 (ohne X) ist minimal anders von der Geometrie - bei 178 und 84cm SL, was meint ihr könnte da eher passen? :/


----------



## Dennis77 (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich (179cm, 82cm SL) fahre ein Trance X2 in L mit 1cm kürzerem Vorbau. Manchmal fehlt mir bisschen die Agilität meines kleineren DC-Bikes. Das Trance X macht dafür alles im Bikepark mit, was ich fahren will/kann, fährt enorm stabil und bietet mir genug Reserven. Ich hielt das Trance X in M (für mich) schon für  gedrungen. Bin aber halt auch ein Sitzriese mit etwas langen Armen.

Am X2 ist für mich der einzige Kritikpunkt der schwere Laufradsatz (2,4KG).

Mit Gartenschlappen, konzentriertem Nicht-Umfall-Gesichtsausdruck und Ellbogen-nicht-ganz-raus sehe ich so auf dem Ding aus …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (5. Oktober 2021)

wirthi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach ein potenterem Trailbike auch für den Park, vermutlich hab ich das mit dem X2 gefunden. Am Mittwoch sitze ich mal auf dem Trance 2 M/L, der Händler hat noch ein Trance X2 2021 auf Lager. Das Trance 2 (ohne X) ist minimal anders von der Geometrie - bei 178 und 84cm SL, was meint ihr könnte da eher passen? :/


Da würde ich dir das X2 in L empfehlen, nach deiner Beschreibung des Verwendungszwecks.


----------



## twentysixtrix (6. Oktober 2021)

Hey ihr!

Wollte mal wissen, was ihr so an euren Xen verändert und optimiert habt!
Natürlich ist auch ein bisschen Selbstbeweihräuchrung dabei 😂😂😂

Also zeigt her eure Waffen!

Starte mal ganz uneigennützig mit meine Waffe X:

Lenker: OneUp 35mm rise / auf 740mm gekürzt 
Vorbau: Spank Split 40mm
Griffe: Ergon GFR
Bremsen: Magura Trail SL / 180mm V+H
LRS: Giant TRX/Tune/DT Revolution 
Bereifung: HR Maxxis Minion SS
Sattelstütze: OneUp Dropper V2 150mm
Sattel: Giant Contact SL neutral
Dämpfer: RS Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil
Kurbel: SRAM XO DH 165mm
Pedale: DMR V12 Mag
Kette: SRAM XX1
Giant Tool in Kurbel
Monkeylink Flaschenhalter

Gewicht: 13,2kg


----------



## Lübke27 (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe bei meinem Advaneced Pro 1 nur die Bremse auf eine MT7 gewechselt. Mehr nicht. Hier eine Bilderserie vom Wochenende.


----------



## LennyNRT (15. Oktober 2021)

Moin moin, da ich mir die ganzen 32 Seiten durchlesen durfte und nicht nur stiller Mitleser sein wollte, habe ich mich grad mal angemeldet.

Falls es wen interessiert - weiterlesen. 
Wir - meine Familie und ich sind allerdings sehr "neu" in dem Gebiet unterwegs. Schuld ist mein Sohn, der mit einem schlechten Bike schon wild auf unserem Pumptrack im Ort durch die Gegend springt und uns angefixt hat mal einen Trail zu fahren.
Wir haben uns Mitte des Jahres zwei Ebike Fullys geholt und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Nachdem wir nun aber einige Trails und Downhillabfahrten mit den ersten kleinen Sprüngen gemacht hatten (Strommasten und DAX in Grünwettersbach und Sasbachwalden um mal was zu nennen) war das Gewicht nicht ohne. grade mein Frau hatte damit zu kämpfen.

Somit haben wir für meine Frau grade ein LIV Intrigue (was ja auch Giant ist) geholt und ich wollte ein Giant Trance X. Meinem Sohn haben wir auch grad ein neues Bike spendiert. Holen wir Sonntag ab.

Fast wäre ich "Opfer" der Variante 2022 geworden. Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass das X1 Modell 22 an sich das X2 von 2021 ist - bis auf die FOX Gabel - habe ich glücklicherweise über den Händler vor Ort noch ein X2 Modell 2021 in L ergattern können. Dieses kommt in ca. 4 bis 5 Wochen bei Ihm an.
Ich hoffe dieses Jahr noch einiges an KM damit fahren zu können.

In diesem Sinne - sitzen bleiben.
Ach ja - Eine Woche Saalbach ist für Juni 22 schon gebucht 
Gruß Lenny


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Oktober 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Fast wäre ich "Opfer" der Variante 2022 geworden. Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass das X1 Modell 22 an sich das X2 von 2021 ist - bis auf die FOX Gabel - habe ich glücklicherweise über den Händler vor Ort noch ein X2 Modell 2021 in L ergattern können. Dieses kommt in ca. 4 bis 5 Wochen bei Ihm an.
> Ich hoffe dieses Jahr noch einiges an KM damit fahren zu können.
> 
> In diesem Sinne - sitzen bleiben.
> ...



Gut gemacht 😆👍🏻

Fahre auch ein 21er X2 und war damit dieses Jahr auch schon in Saalbach/Leogang/Maria Alm, Winterberg, Willingen und grad eben in Mehringen. Läuft das Gerät. 

Klebe es zur Sicherheit großflächig ab. Ich hab da doch einige Probleme mit dem Lack… sonst läuft alles super.


----------



## LennyNRT (15. Oktober 2021)

Das mit dem Lackproblem wurde ja unter anderem hier schon mehrfach beschrieben. Lackschutzfolie wird direkt nach Abholung vor der ersten Fahrt verklebt. 
Meine Frau hat es bei der ersten Abfahrt mit dem LIV mal gleich über den Lenker gehauen und nun hat Sie einen fetten Krater im rahmen. Aber das bleibt wohl nicht aus....


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Oktober 2021)

Die Seiten sind auch empfindlich (bei mir), hab die dicke Folie von Zefal am Unterrohr gehabt, die Schäden sind aber hauptsächlich an Seite. Seitdem hab ich den Hersteller-Namen an der Seite kleben 🙄


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. Oktober 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Die Seiten sind auch empfindlich (bei mir), hab die dicke Folie von Zefal am Unterrohr gehabt, die Schäden sind aber hauptsächlich an Seite. Seitdem hab ich den Hersteller-Namen an der Seite kleben 🙄


Der Giant-Sticker sieht aber ganz gut aus. Wo gibts denn den?


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Oktober 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Der Giant-Sticker sieht aber ganz gut aus. Wo gibts denn den?


Tatsächlich eine Lucky-Shot über EBay, kam aus Frankreich. 

Würde aber jetzt eher hier 








						Custom Bike Decals | Facebook
					

Willkommen in der Gruppe "Custom Bike Decals". Diese Gruppe dient hauptsächlich zum Austausch von Bilder und Information über das Thema Bike Decals und soll für Anregungen sorgen.  Wenn du Interesse...




					www.facebook.com
				



Schriftzug mit Schutzfolie in einem machen lassen …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. Oktober 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich eine Lucky-Shot über EBay, kam aus Frankreich.
> 
> Würde aber jetzt eher hier
> 
> ...


Merci! schaue ich mir an!


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Oktober 2021)

Ja, das ist so ne Sache. Die Macke habe ich auch ohne Sturz beim normalen fahren erhalten…


----------



## roofrockrider (22. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich jetzt eine Trance X 1 2021 in der Größe L bei 180 cm.

Wer kennt das Gewicht von dem X1 ?

Bitte auch angeben ob mit Pedale und ob was umgebaut wurde.

Danke


----------



## Kickaxe (22. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich jetzt eine Trance X 1 2021 in der Größe L bei 180 cm.
> 
> Wer kennt das Gewicht von dem X1 ?
> 
> ...


X1 2021 in L mit 445g Pedalen, Ergon GE2 Griffen und einer anderen Vorbaukappe und anderem Sattel (ist aber nicht allzu anders vom Gewicht als der originale): 14,2kg


----------



## roofrockrider (22. Oktober 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> X1 2021 in L mit 445g Pedale


Das wären ja dann ca. 13,8 Kg. Ist doch ein Topwert für 29er in Alu mit dem Federweg.

Was wiegen die Reifen ?
Was wiegt der Laufradsatz beim X1 ? (nur Naben, Felgen und Speichen)


----------



## Kickaxe (22. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Das wären ja dann ca. 13,8 Kg. Ist doch ein Topwert für 29er in Alu mit dem Federweg.


Absolut, bin total zufrieden wie leicht und agil, aber auch laufruhig und Bunny Hop tauglich das Ding ist. Werde ich nicht so schnell ersetzen.


roofrockrider schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Reifen ?
> Was wiegt der Laufradsatz beim X1 ? (nur Naben, Felgen und Speichen)


Kannst du für beides 2kg rechnen etwa, also ohne Pedale und RLS+Reifen 9,8kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (23. Oktober 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Kannst du für beides 2kg rechnen etwa, also ohne Pedale und RLS+Reifen 9,8kg


Taugen denn die Reifen was ? Ist scheinbar nur die einfache Dual Gummimischung und Maxxis war nach  meiner Meinung selbst in 3C Maxx Terra auf Wurzeln auch noch nie wirklich gut.

Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das der Laufradsatz 2 Kg wiegt minus 500 g für die Kassette = 1500 Gramm

Hat jemand mal gewogen was der Laufradsatz wirklich wiegt ?


----------



## roofrockrider (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich beantworte meine Frage selber 
Der *LRS Giant TR1* wiegt *1974 g*

Die Maxxis Reifen werde ich gleich ersetzen.

Aber welche Reifen taugen was wenn man eher Touren fährt die deutlich unter 1 Kg wiegen ?


----------



## Kickaxe (24. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich beantworte meine Frage selber
> Der *LRS Giant TR1* wiegt *1974 g*
> 
> Die Maxxis Reifen werde ich gleich ersetzen.
> ...


Stimmt, Kasette hatte ich vergessen, kommt natürlich dazu. Ich fand die Reifen im Sommer sehr gut, auf Steinen auch noch aber auf nassen Wurzeln wird es dann langsam schwierig. Ich komme aber gut genug damit klar, dass ich sie noch drauf hab.


----------



## twentysixtrix (25. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich beantworte meine Frage selber
> Der *LRS Giant TR1* wiegt *1974 g*
> 
> Die Maxxis Reifen werde ich gleich ersetzen.
> ...


Ich würde wahrscheinlich auf die Nobby Nic‘s von Schwalbe setzen. 890g in 2,35er Breite bzw. 810g in 2,25er Breite.
Zum touren hat der mir immer getaugt. Gute Abrolleigenschaften und noch ausreichend Grip wenn’s mal schneller bergab geht.


----------



## Kickaxe (25. Oktober 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Ich würde wahrscheinlich auf die Nobby Nic‘s von Schwalbe setzen. 890g in 2,35er Breite bzw. 810g in 2,25er Breite.
> Zum touren hat der mir immer getaugt. Gute Abrolleigenschaften und noch ausreichend Grip wenn’s mal schneller bergab geht.


Muss sagen, ich finde den Minion DHF der drauf ist hat mehr grip als ein Nobby Nic der klebrigen Mischung… auch auf Wurzeln.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (25. Oktober 2021)

Falls jemand Interesse an meinem Trance X 0 Advanced Pro in XL hat kann er sich gerne melden.
Die vorinstallierte XTR wurde gegen eine SRAM ASX wireless getauscht (10-50) vorne ein 28er Blatt.
Habe die Reifen gewechselt zu Michelin und hinten auch eine 203er Scheibe montiert.
Ansonsten alles wie auf der Website incl. Live Valve elektronische Dämpfung.
Hat maximal 400km.Gekauft 30.1.2021
Bei Interesse gerne per PN - will den Thread nicht unnötig stören.
Habe es zu wenig bewegt und war meistens mit meinen anderen Rädern (Lux CF und LV301) unterwegs.
Zu gut das Bike als das es ein Schattendasein fristet.


----------



## twentysixtrix (25. Oktober 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Muss sagen, ich finde den Minion DHF der drauf ist hat mehr grip als ein Nobby Nic der klebrigen Mischung… auch auf Wurzeln.


Sicher haben die mehr Grip! 
Möchte meine Minions sich nicht mehr missen, aber es wurde ja Reifen gefragt, die deutlich unter 1kg wiegen und für Touren geeignet sind…
Der Minion ist ja schon eher im Abfahrtsbereich anzusiedeln.


----------



## roofrockrider (25. Oktober 2021)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Möchte meine Minions sich nicht mehr missen


Mich stört ein bißchen das es nur die einfache Gummimischung ist und nicht die Maxx Terra


MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Habe es zu wenig bewegt und war meistens mit meinen anderen Rädern (Lux CF und LV301) unterwegs.


Hatte das Trance X dir zu wenig Vortrieb oder hat die Geometrie nicht gepasst ?


twentysixtrix schrieb:


> würde wahrscheinlich auf die Nobby Nic‘s von Schwalbe setzen


gibt nächstes Jahr bald den Wicked Will ein echter Downcountry Reifen ;-)


----------



## MarkMcGrain (26. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hatte das Trance X dir zu wenig Vortrieb oder hat die Geometrie nicht gepasst ?


Ich bin mit meinen Eckdaten  (192cm / 110kg) nicht der Maßstab.

Hier waren meine ersten Eindrücke.






						Giant Trance X Advanced Pro 0 29 im Test: Eher Tekk als Trance
					

Giant Trance X Advanced Pro 0 29 im Test: Eher Tekk als Trance  Giant ist bekannt dafür, sich mit der Entwicklung neuer Produkte gerne mal ein paar Jahre länger Zeit zu lassen – so auch beim Trance X 29, dem neuen 135 mm-Trailbike mit 29"-Laufrädern. Wie so oft können sich die Taiwanesen die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Geometrie perfekt. Die kommt mir sehr entgegen.
Thema war bei mir Vortrieb bergauf. Erst habe ich es auf meine Gewichtsklasse geschoben.
und die Maxxis Schlappen. 
Nachdem ich diese durch Michelin ersetzt habe (Hinten einen Michelin Enduro Gum X, vorne einen Force AM2) schon deutlich besser für mich. 
Da ich oft lange Schotteranstiege fahre und bergab im Taunus nach Hause nicht gerade Trailverwöhnt bin
bin ich meistens mit meiner XC Feile Lux CF gefahren. Ist halt bergauf eine andere Liga, aber die 120mm bergab eher eine Qual.

Wie auch immer, das Trance X ist ein Hammer Bike und ich hadere mit mir selbst ob ich es verkaufen soll oder nicht.


----------



## twentysixtrix (26. Oktober 2021)

@roofrockrider bist du dir denn sicher, dass es nur die „Dual“ Mischung ist?

Bei meinem Trance Advanced 1 sind „Max Terra“ Reifen drauf gewesen…

Glaube nicht, dass beim Alu Topmodell schlechtere Reifen verbaut werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (26. Oktober 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Geometrie perfekt. Die kommt mir sehr entgegen.
> Thema war bei mir Vortrieb bergauf. Erst habe ich es auf meine Gewichtsklasse geschoben.
> und die Maxxis Schlappen.


Na immerhin hat dein Bike fast soviel gekostet wie ein Motorrad. Das es nicht so gut bergauf geht wie ein XC Fahrrad war bestimmt schon vor dem Kauf bekannt. Wie sieht's mit dem Fahrspaß aus ? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das es im Taunus wenig Trails gibt...


twentysixtrix schrieb:


> bist du dir denn sicher, dass es nur die „Dual“ Mischung ist?


Ja alle Alu Modelle haben den "Baumarktreifen"


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Oktober 2021)

Wie weit kann man die 170 mm Sattelstütze einschieben beim Trance X in Größe L bei den Alu Rahmen?
Bis zum Anschlag ?


----------



## twentysixtrix (26. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man die 170 mm Sattelstütze einschieben beim Trance X in Größe L bei den Alu Rahmen?
> Bis zum Anschlag ?


Evtl. Kannst du dir das selbst ausrechnen.
Bei Rh: S/M (43cm) passt ne Oneup mit 240mm Einschubtiefe unproblematisch bis zum Anschlag.
Sollten also mit zunehmender Sitzrohrlänge 275mm Einschubtiefe sein.

Jetzt bist du gefragt, welche Länge die originale Giant Stütze hat…


----------



## Dennis77 (26. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man die 170 mm Sattelstütze einschieben beim Trance X in Größe L bei den Alu Rahmen?
> Bis zum Anschlag ?



Jau…


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Oktober 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Jau…


Danke
Das ist schon mal gut bei meinen Körperproportionen.
Beim Last Glen 185 mit 455 mm Sitzrohr ging gerade noch eine Bike Yoke mit 185 mm Hub aber bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen.


twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du gefragt, welche Länge die originale Giant Stütze hat…


Das bekommt man schwer raus bei diesen Giant Eigenmarken. Dafür gibt es ja diesen Thread 😉


----------



## Dennis77 (26. Oktober 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Danke
> Das ist schon mal gut bei meinen Körperproportionen.
> Beim Last Glen 185 mit 455 mm Sitzrohr ging gerade noch eine Bike Yoke mit 185 mm Hub aber bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen.
> 
> Das bekommt man schwer raus bei diesen Giant Eigenmarken. Dafür gibt es ja diesen Thread 😉



Müsste diese sein... 
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/contact-switch-vario-stutze


----------



## UliS (1. November 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Danke
> Das ist schon mal gut bei meinen Körperproportionen.
> Beim Last Glen 185 mit 455 mm Sitzrohr ging gerade noch eine Bike Yoke mit 185 mm Hub aber bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen.



Zur Hilfestellung ein Foto von meinem L Rahmen mit 212er Vecnum Nivo Stütze. Auszug etwa 4,1 cm. Anfänglich war die Stütze schon 2cm weiter drin.


----------



## roofrockrider (1. November 2021)

UliS schrieb:


> Zur Hilfestellung ein Foto von meinem L Rahmen mit 212er Vecnum Nivo Stütze. Auszug etwa 4,1 cm. Anfänglich war die Stütze schon 2cm weiter


Geht die Stütze auch bis Anschlag in den Rahmen ?
Warum fährst du nur Größe L bei soviel Sattelauszug ?
Hast du noch ein Foto von der Seite vom ganzen Trance X 1?


----------



## UliS (2. November 2021)

Lange Beine, kurzer Oberkörper. 
Das XL wäre mir zu lang gewesen. 
Den Einschub der Sattelstütze prüfe ich in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (3. November 2021)

Giant Trance X 27,5" 2022




Jetzt habe ich noch die Qual der Wahl
29 oder 27,5 Laufräder 🤣


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. November 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Aber welche Reifen taugen was wenn man eher Touren fährt die deutlich unter 1 Kg wiegen ?


...eher 29" wenn "Touren" noch der Schwerpunkt sind


----------



## Dennis77 (3. November 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Giant Trance X 27,5" 2022
> Anhang anzeigen 1366448
> 
> Jetzt habe ich noch die Qual der Wahl
> 29 oder 27,5 Laufräder 🤣


Ob man wohl den Hinterbau des 27,5er nehmen kann und den Vorbau des 29er in High-Position und hat ein funktionierendes Mullet?
Tretlagerabsenkung ist beim 29er 30mm in high/40mm in low und beim 27,5er 30mm in low.

(EDIT. noch mal drüber nachgedacht, die Tretlagerabsenkung ist natürlich von der Mitte der Naben gemessen und die ist ja beim 27,5er niedriger.)


----------



## sebhunter (3. November 2021)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Ob man wohl den Hinterbau des 27,5er nehmen kann und den Vorbau des 29er in High-Position und hat ein funktionierendes Mullet?
> Tretlagerabsenkung ist beim 29er 30mm in high/40mm in low und beim 27,5er 30mm in low.
> 
> (EDIT. noch mal drüber nachgedacht, die Tretlagerabsenkung ist natürlich von der Mitte der Naben gemessen und die ist ja beim 27,5er niedriger.)


ja die Nabe ist etwa 19mm niedriger beim 27.5, deshalb wird hier weniger BB-Drop reinkonstruiert damit das Tretlage nicht zu tief kommt....in dem Fall wäre es aber schon 10mm tiefer beim 27.5


----------



## Kickaxe (3. November 2021)

Sehr interessant das neue 27,5“! Die Preise, von Australischen Dollar umgerechnet, klingen für die Ausstattung besser als das '22er 29“.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass der Federweg und die großen Räder meines 29“ super sind. Wie das Ding die Spur hält, da kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Das 27,5“ wird sich aber sicherlich auch sehr gut verkaufen.


----------



## roofrockrider (3. November 2021)

Vital MTB Trance X 27,5 2022


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (4. November 2021)

Und? Bestellt?


----------



## roofrockrider (4. November 2021)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Und? Bestellt


Nein aus folgenden Gründen:

-Noch gar nicht erhältlich in Deutschland 
-Wiegt satte 15,2 Kg
-Hat Sram Kot Bremsen :-(
-Reifen zu fett für Tour fahren
-Ist auch eher ein Enduro


----------



## UliS (4. November 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Geht die Stütze auch bis Anschlag in den Rahmen ?



Die Vecnum Nivo 212 lässt sich voll versenken und funktioniert.


----------



## LennyNRT (9. November 2021)

Hi, da mein Bike nun kommende Woche endlich geliefert werden soll noch Fragen zum Thema Kettenführung. Habt Ihr eine verbaut? Und wenn ja - welche? Oder ist es für das Bike nicht nötig?
Gruß


----------



## Dennis77 (9. November 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Hi, da mein Bike nun kommende Woche endlich geliefert werden soll noch Fragen zum Thema Kettenführung. Habt Ihr eine verbaut? Und wenn ja - welche? Oder ist es für das Bike nicht nötig?
> Gruß


Ich wollte erst, hab’s dann zeitlich nicht hinbekommen und sehe da jetzt keine Notwendigkeit (für mich) mehr. War bisher in 4-5 Bikeparks und nix passiert 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## twentysixtrix (9. November 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Hi, da mein Bike nun kommende Woche endlich geliefert werden soll noch Fragen zum Thema Kettenführung. Habt Ihr eine verbaut? Und wenn ja - welche? Oder ist es für das Bike nicht nötig?
> Gruß


Sehe ich genauso wie @Dennis77 

Am meinem alten Trance hatte ich ne kleine obere von OneUp, die dringend auch nötig bei der Kombination aus 11-fach XT Schaltwerk und XT Kettenblatt war.

Jetzt liegt die in ner Kiste und fristet dort ihr Dasein. 

Bei mir hält die Kette super auf dem SRAM Eagle Kettenblatt.


----------



## LennyNRT (9. November 2021)

OK Danke, dann brauche ich mich damit ja nicht weiter beschäftigen.


----------



## Astaroth (14. November 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Hi, da mein Bike nun kommende Woche endlich geliefert werden soll noch Fragen zum Thema Kettenführung. Habt Ihr eine verbaut? Und wenn ja - welche? Oder ist es für das Bike nicht nötig?
> Gruß


Nein, habe über das Jahr keinen einzigen Abwurf der Kette gehabt 👍


----------



## fuschnick (16. November 2021)

Weiß man denn schon welche Modelle es zum 27.5 trance x in DE geben wird? Auf der Homepage ist ja noch gar nichts zu finden.


----------



## twentysixtrix (16. November 2021)

Es kann gut möglich sein, dass das Modell 2022 gar nicht in D angeboten wird. 
Im Händlerkatalog 2022 steht nichts und bei allen Ankündigungen für kommende Modelle wurde über diese Modell kein einziges Wort vermeldet. 

Wenn man auf die Giant global Seite geht, kann man die Regionen (Länder) sehen, in denen es angeboten wird.
Einige unserer östlichen Nachbar sind dabei sowie Australien und Canada. Die USA bspw wiederum auch nicht…

Man darf also gespannt sein bzw habe ich einige Zweifel, ob es 2022 überhaupt für Deutschland angeboten wird…leider…

Ich hätte mich tatsächlich wohl eher für das 27,5er Modell entschieden, weil kleiner Mensch und Verspieltheit mehr im Focus liegt, als Laufruhe…wobei das Gewicht gar nicht so geil ist mit fast 16kg…aber da hätte man auch gegensteuern können…

Egal, jibbet ja eh nüsch 🤣🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliS (21. November 2021)

GIANT stellt das neue Trance X Trail Bike vor! | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Das Herzstück dieses neuen Trail-Rippers ist sein ALUXX SL-Aluminiumrahmen – ein leichtes, superstarkes Chassis, das auf aggressives Singletrail-Gelän...




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## LennyNRT (22. November 2021)

Morgen kann ich mein X2 Modell 21 abholen. Bin froh, dass das noch geklappt hat. Das Modell 22 wäre für mich nicht so interessant gewesen. 
(Leider) ist da aber nicht die Shimano MT520 verbaut sondern die Tektro Orion 4P M745.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Bremse nicht kenne und mich somit überraschen lasse. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Tektro?
Meine Frau hat die MT520 an Ihrem LIV Intrigue und ich muss gestehen, die Bremse hat mich nur bedingt überzeugt. Meine Magura MT5 ist da schon was anderes. Zur Not wird auf Magura umgebaut. 
Somit habe ich mir morgen einen freien Tag gegönnt um mich mit dem Bike ein wenig zu beschäftigen und mal gleich Schutzfolie anzubringen bei dem was man hier über die Lackqualität liest...


----------



## Dennis77 (22. November 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich mein X2 Modell 21 abholen.
> (Leider) ist da aber nicht die Shimano MT520 verbaut sondern die Tektro Orion 4P M745.
> 
> Somit habe ich mir morgen einen freien Tag gegönnt um mich mit dem Bike ein wenig zu beschäftigen und mal gleich Schutzfolie anzubringen bei dem was man hier über die Lackqualität liest...


Ich hab hier im Forum nix schlechtes zu den Tektro gelesen. Ich hab an meinem X2 die Shimanos und hab dort relativ schnell auf Trickstuff Power-Beläge gewechselt und bin seitdem zufrieden. Die gleichen Beläge gehen auch in die Tektro rein. Das solltest du vielleicht zuerst prüfen/probieren. (Wenn Trickstuff nicht zu bekommen, dann die Kool Stop-Beläge, hab ich grad vorne drin)

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## LennyNRT (22. November 2021)

Das mit den Trickstuff hatte ich bei der Shimano Bremse eh vor. Die sind auch bei dem LIV meiner Frau geplant. Leider war ich zu spät beim bestellen und im Moment bekommt man die nicht. 
Sind es die gleichen 260ger für die Tektro? 
Oder ist es dann ein anderer Belag? Da miss ich nochmal schauen. Ist ja rauszufinden. 
Ich lass mich jetzt (wie schon beschrieben) mal überraschen was die Bremse kann. 
Danke Dir.


----------



## Dennis77 (22. November 2021)

Sollten die gleichen sein 








						Bremsbelag 260 Power
					

Kompatibel mit folgenden Herstellern: Shimano Tektro/TRP




					www.trickstuff-shop.de


----------



## LennyNRT (24. November 2021)

So da ist das Ding. 
Klar, kennt Ihr alles zur Genüge, aber ich wollts wenigstens mal gezeigt haben ;-)
Nachdem ich ein paar Einstellungen vorgenommen habe bin ich natürlich noch ein paar Meter gefahren. 
Ich muss sagen - bin begeistert. 
Kanns kaum erwarten das dort zu testen wo das Bike hingehört.


----------



## roofrockrider (28. November 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> So da ist das Ding


Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wieviel wiegt es  und was für nutella Rennen werden damit gefahren ?

Bei Jonito gibt es gerade *Trance X1 2021 *für* 3599 €* oder noch günstiger....


----------



## LennyNRT (28. November 2021)

Das ist Rahmengrösse L. 
Passt sehr gut bei meinen 183 cm. 
Ich hab esnoch nicht gewogen. War zeitlich noch nicht drin. 
Ich muss zugeben - Nutella Rennen sind damit (zumindest derzeit) nicht geplant. 
Ich bin seit vielen Jahren im Motorrad Rennsport tätig. Daher das Team und der Name 😎.


----------



## Laterne_13 (28. November 2021)

Ich habe es mir dort auch bestellt. Hoffe nur, dass mir Größe L nicht zu klein ist (1,87m 91,5cm Beinlänge)
Bin aber bisher auch noch keine moderne Geo gefahren. Wenn es denn da ist, stelle ich auch ein paar Fotos hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (28. November 2021)

Laterne_13 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir dort auch bestellt.


Hast du den Preis noch drücken können ?
Bei einem L Rahmen bei deiner Größe  solltest du es eher kompakt und verspielt mögen. Ich habe auch L gewählt bei 180 cm. Ich bin bisher nur das Last Glen in Größe 185 gefahren und da die Geometrie ähnlich ist sollte das bei mir passen.


----------



## Laterne_13 (28. November 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hast du den Preis noch drücken können ?
> Bei einem L Rahmen bei deiner Größe  solltest du es eher kompakt und verspielt mögen. Ich habe auch L gewählt bei 180 cm. Ich bin bisher nur das Last Glen in Größe 185 gefahren und da die Geometrie ähnlich ist sollte das bei mir passen.


Nee, ursprünglich hatte ich es dort für 3.800 bestellt minus 50€ Newsletter-Gutschein.
Hatte mich dort gemeldet und sie haben ohne Probleme die Differenz erstattet zum jetzigen günstigeren Preis. Leider sollte es ursprünglich Anfang Dezember geliefert werden und nun am 10.1. bei meiner Bestellung. 
Hauptsache es passt mir....


----------



## Gixxa06 (29. November 2021)

Habe auch bei Jonito gekauft und mir Vorort ein Bild von dem Laden gemacht. Haben dann noch zusammen ein Feierabend Bierchen getrunken und ein wenig geplaudert. Viele edle Bikes und sehr nette junge Leute die sich sehr viel Mühe geben. Rabatt gibt s eigentlich immer wenn man nachfragt. Gekauft hab ich übrigens ein trance x advanced pro 1 in L bei 1.86m und 87 sl.


----------



## roofrockrider (3. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt gibt's das neue *Trance ohne X* 2022.
Der Kurzhuber dürfte auch für einige ganz interessant sein und wurde von mtb-news bereits vorgestellt 💥


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Dezember 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt's das neue *Trance ohne X* 2022.
> Der Kurzhuber dürfte auch für einige ganz interessant sein und wurde von mtb-news bereits vorgestellt 💥




-> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-trance-29.933918/#post-17803698


----------



## roofrockrider (31. Dezember 2021)

Na wer wartet noch alles auf ein *Giant Trance X *und die Liefertermine verschieben sich immer weiter nach hinten 
Guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (31. Dezember 2021)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Na wer wartet noch alles auf ein *Giant Trance X *und die Liefertermine verschieben sich immer weiter nach hinten
> Guten Rutsch


Ging mir letztes Jahr genauso. Habe über ein halbes Jahr auf das TranceX 😍 gewartet.


----------



## Lübke27 (31. Dezember 2021)

Wenn jemand ernsthaftes Interesses an einem neuwertigen sofort verfügbaren Trance X 2021 Advanved 0 deutlich unter 5K hat, darf sich gerne melden.


----------



## LennyNRT (31. Dezember 2021)

Leider muss ich nachwievor sagen, die Tektro Bremse taugt mir überhaupt nicht. 
Also hab ich jetzt die MT5 bestellt. 
Und in dem Zusammenhang bau ich gleich noch den Dämpfer um - Spacer 0,6. 

Ich hab ein paarmal bös mit dem Pedal aufgestetzt. Das Tretlager ist schon recht tief. Da fehlt noch ein wenig die Gewöhnung. 
Bin bisher nur in der Flipchip Position oben gefahren. Miss jetzt unbedingt mal die untere ausprobieren. Nur das das Ding ja dann noch tiefer kommt.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (31. Dezember 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Leider muss ich nachwievor sagen, die Tektro Bremse taugt mir überhaupt nicht.
> Also hab ich jetzt die MT5 bestellt.
> Und in dem Zusammenhang bau ich gleich noch den Dämpfer um - Spacer 0,6.
> 
> ...


Hier umgekehrt. Seit Position High kein Aufsetzer mehr. 170er Kurbeln.
Grad nochmal geguckt.
Das ist die High Position.
So hatte ich das damals verstanden. Finde die Anleitung grad nicht...


Und viel Spaß beim Entlüften der MT5. Bin gwstern bei meiner MT 7 fast durchgedreht🤪
Gude Rutsch allen!


----------



## LennyNRT (31. Dezember 2021)

😳 Sollte ich so dumm sein? 
Ich glaub ich hab die position andersrum und dachte das ist high. Dann muss ich später nochmal aufs Bike schauen. 
Und mal das flipchip umdrehen. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## MarkMcGrain (31. Dezember 2021)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> 😳 Sollte ich so dumm sein?
> Ich glaub ich hab die position andersrum und dachte das ist high. Dann muss ich später nochmal aufs Bike schauen.
> Und mal das flipchip umdrehen. 🤦🏻‍♂️


Ich hatte mir auch nen Wolf gegoogelt….dabei stehts drauf


----------



## roofrockrider (1. Januar 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Leider muss ich nachwievor sagen, die Tektro Bremse taugt mir überhaupt nicht.


Welches Trance X hat denn Tektro verbaut ?


LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paarmal bös mit dem Pedal aufgestetzt. Das Tretlager ist schon recht tief.


Nach meinen Berechnungen müßte das Tretlager in der Low Einstellung 333 mm hoch sein und in der High 343 mm. Kann das mal bitte jemand bestätigen oder korregieren.


----------



## Dennis77 (1. Januar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Welches Trance X hat denn Tektro verbaut ?
> 
> Nach meinen Berechnungen müßte das Tretlager in der Low Einstellung 333 mm hoch sein und in der High 334 mm. Kann das mal bitte jemand bestätigen oder korregieren.


Frohes,
also die Tretlagerabsenkung unterscheidet sich zwischen Low (40mm) und High (30mm). Demnach müsste deine Berechnung falsch sein.


----------



## roofrockrider (1. Januar 2022)

Dennis77 schrieb:


> Demnach müsste deine Berechnung falsch sein.


Sind doch 10 mm Differenz zwischen High und Low wie kommst du auf so eine Behauptung ?


----------



## LennyNRT (1. Januar 2022)

Zur Bremse:
Eigentlich ist die Shimano verbaut. 
Da die wohl kaum lieferbar ist, wurde alternativ die Tektro verbaut. 

Ich hab heute morgen, bevor es in die Trails ging auf High umgestellt. 
Das taugt mir deutlich besser und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (1. Januar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Low Einstellung 333 mm hoch sein und in der High 343


ich hatte einen Zahlendreher


----------



## roofrockrider (1. Januar 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Shimano verbaut.


Ich fahre die BR-M520/501 am 26" Bike geniale Bremse für den Preis da können wahrscheinlich alle anderen Hersteller einpacken.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (1. Januar 2022)

Ich fahr lieber Ratt 🍻


----------



## LennyNRT (1. Januar 2022)

Die sollte ja an sich auch verbaut sein. Die 520. Und ich hab mich auch geärgert das es nicht so war. Aber was soll man machen.
Bei der Tektro stört mich eben einfach zuviel.
Die Hebel sind schon fast drei Fingerhebel. Viel zu lang. Der Druckpunkt ist mieserabel.
Auf meinem Ebike hab ich die Magura und auf meinem Rennmotorrad fahr ich die Magura HC3.
Ich bin Magura fanund somit war jetzt der Wechsel recht schnell entschieden.


----------



## LennyNRT (9. Januar 2022)

Ich hab jetzt grade meinen Spacer im Dämpfer auf 0,6 gewechselt. Da war von vornherein schon ein 0,4 Spacer drin. Da alle immer von 0,2 gewechselt haben bin ich da grad überrascht.
Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie es sich auswirkt.

Jetzt noch (wenn sie geliefert ist) die Magura dranbauen und dann sollte alles passen.


----------



## Dennis77 (9. Januar 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt grade meinen Spacer im Dämpfer auf 0,6 gewechselt. Da war von vornherein schon ein 0,4 Spacer drin. Da alle immer von 0,2 gewechselt haben bin ich da grad überrascht.
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie es sich auswirkt.
> 
> Jetzt noch (wenn sie geliefert ist) die Magura dranbauen und dann sollte alles passen.


Vielleicht gibt’s unterscheide je nach Rahmengrösse oder Ausstattung.
Welche Größe und Ausstattung fährst du?


----------



## LennyNRT (9. Januar 2022)

Ich fahr Rahmen Grösse L und hab den Fox Float DPS verbaut.


----------



## twentysixtrix (14. Januar 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich fahr Rahmen Grösse L und hab den Fox Float DPS verbaut.


Ich glaube bei den Spacern ging es um den DPX2, der in den höherwertigen Modellen verbaut ist (Carbon 0 + 1 und Alu 1).


----------



## Sethimus (19. Januar 2022)

Jemand Interesse an einem 21er Trance X 1 in L? Knappe 500km drauf. -> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (20. Januar 2022)

Sethimus schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einem 21er Trance X 1 in L? Knappe 500km drauf. -> PM


War das ein Fehlkauf für dich ?


----------



## Sethimus (20. Januar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> War das ein Fehlkauf für dich ?


nope aber ich schiel grad auf ein rise. das trance x als light ebike wär top. mir fehlt einfach die zeit zum biken, da würde ich gern den uphill part verkürzen.


----------



## roofrockrider (20. Januar 2022)

Sethimus schrieb:


> nope aber ich schiel grad auf ein rise. das trance x als light ebike wär top. mir fehlt einfach die zeit zum biken, da würde ich gern den uphill part verkürzen.


Reichen denn die 60 Nm vom Rise und wann kommt das Trance X E als light Bike ?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (21. Januar 2022)

Ich trenne mich auch von meinem, da ich einfach zuviele Bikes habe.






						Trail Bike: 662 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 662 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## roofrockrider (21. Januar 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Ich trenne mich auch von meinem, da ich einfach zuviele Bikes habe.


Aber das Trance X ist doch ein gutes Bike warum muß gerade das jetzt gehen ?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (21. Januar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Aber das Trance X ist doch ein gutes Bike warum muß gerade das jetzt gehen ?


Es ist sogar ein sehr gutes Bike. Bin es nur zu wenig gerfahren.
Da ich aber noch ein Canyon XC Renner habe, ein Liteville 301 und ein Liteville H3 
fiel die Entscheidung auf den Neuzugang aus 2021. 
Wenn sich keiner findet bleibt es da, verschenken will ich es nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edg3 (21. Januar 2022)

Ich habe aktuell auch eine mehr oder weniger krachneues Trance X (Advanced Pro 0 Fox Live) in Größe M im Bikemarkt. Falls also aktuell jemand sucht, bin ich auch jederzeit für Preisvorschläge realistischer Natur zu haben.


----------



## LennyNRT (22. Januar 2022)

So, die Magura MT5 ist dran. 
Gleich noch die P8 Performance Beläge eingebaut. Jetzt noch einbremsen und dann passt alles. 
Bei mir ist die Vorderradbremse rechts. Kommt vom Motprradrennfahren


----------



## roofrockrider (23. Januar 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Vorderradbremse rechts. Kommt vom Motprradrennfahren


Hast du dann die Kupplung links ;-)
Ich fahre auch Motorrad aber die Hinterradbremse bleibt am MTB rechts ich kann beide Zweiräder intuitiv bedienen 

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum ihr die Bikes, die ihr als letztes gekauft, als erstes wieder los werden wollt...


----------



## LennyNRT (23. Januar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hast du dann die Kupplung links ;-)
> Ich fahre auch Motorrad aber die Hinterradbremse bleibt am MTB rechts ich kann beide Zweiräder intuitiv bedienen


Ich hab nen Blipper 😂. 
Klar, ginge schon auch wenn die Hinterradbremse rechts wäre aber ich mag das so lieber.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (23. Januar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum ihr die Bikes, die ihr als letztes gekauft, als erstes wieder los werden wollt...


Musst Du ja auch nicht. ;-)
Jeder wie er mag. Der Weg einer toleranten Gesellschaft. ;-)


----------



## roofrockrider (23. Januar 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Vom Trance erwarte ich mir nun die ultimative Spaßmaschine im Trailbereich ohne "Bruchangst"


Genau das erwarte ich auch 
Habe mich bewußt gegen ein *E-MTB* entschieden, weil die nach meiner Meinung schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder veraltet sind....


----------



## Lübke27 (28. Januar 2022)

Ich mag das Trance X nicht mehr missen.  

Es verleitet an jeder Stelle immer alles mitzunehmen...


----------



## Astaroth (29. Januar 2022)

Wird Zeit das der verdammte Schnee verschwindet 😡


----------



## roofrockrider (29. Januar 2022)

Gestern eine Probefahrt gemacht mit einem Testbike. Rahmengröße L passt bei mir 180/80.
Die Sattelstütze muß aber ganz eingeschoben werden.

Giant hat die Gewichte veröffentlicht für Ihre 2022 Modelle
Trance X1 14,8 Kg
Trance X2 15,16 Kg
Carbon wiegt 13,28 und 13,8 Kg
und
die Trance *ohne X *wiegen 14,5 Kg oder 14,8 Kg 
Carbon Trance 1 13,4 Kg


----------



## flipdascrip (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, 
habe seit letzter Woche ein 2021er X2. Bin sehr angetan bis jetzt.
Mich würde interessieren wie viel sag am Dämpfer ihr fahrt. Habe den fox dps der Sterienausstattung vom X2.

Grüße 
Flip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (5. Februar 2022)

Ich habe das X1 und fahre ca 17 mm Sag bei 55 mm Hub das entspricht ca 30 % Sag. Vorne fahre ich 37 mm Sag das entspricht ca. 25 % Sag. Ich teste aber noch habe das Bike ganz neu.

Kann man die Sattelstütze aufpumpen ?
Oder hat die eine Druckfeder aus Stahl ?


----------



## Astaroth (5. Februar 2022)

Fahre vorne ca. 20% und hinten ca. 30% Sag an meinem TranceX Advanced Pro 1


----------



## Kickaxe (6. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Kann man die Sattelstütze aufpumpen ?
> Oder hat die eine Druckfeder aus Stahl ?


Weder noch, ist eine Gasfeder, muss bei einem Defekt als Einheit ersetzt werden.


----------



## roofrockrider (12. Februar 2022)

Das *X1 *hat die erste kleine Tour hinter sich. 
Was mich aber ärgert ist, das die Gänge eine Weile brauchen bis sie richtig drin sind.
Ich komme von einer *9 fach *Schaltung da waren die Gänge knackig schnell eingelegt.
Ist das normal bei *12 fach* ? Hatte mir mehr erhofft bei einer XT Schaltung

Wo steht die Rahmennummer ?

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Dennis77 (12. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ist das normal bei *12 fach* ? Hatte mir mehr erhofft bei einer XT Schaltung
> 
> Danke für Eure Antworten



Nein, die laufen eigentlich knackig und sauber. Stell einfach nochmal neu/sauber ein.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (13. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Das *X1 *hat die erste kleine Tour hinter sich.
> Was mich aber ärgert ist, das die Gänge eine Weile brauchen bis sie richtig drin sind.
> Ich komme von einer *9 fach *Schaltung da waren die Gänge knackig schnell eingelegt.
> Ist das normal bei *12 fach* ? Hatte mir mehr erhofft bei einer XT Schaltung
> ...


a) Nein, meine war ab Laden auch bescheiden eingestellt...
b) Unter dem Tretlager bei Alu, bei Carbon ist da ein weißer Aufkleber der überlackiert ist

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## roofrockrider (13. Februar 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Nein, meine war ab Laden auch bescheiden eingestellt...


Wie soll ich denn die Schaltung einstellen das die Gänge schneller drin sind ?
Hatte zuerst den Verdacht das der Schaltzug zu viel Reibung hat aber es passiert auch beim Schalten in leichtere Gänge


----------



## Kickaxe (13. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn die Schaltung einstellen das die Gänge schneller drin sind ?
> Hatte zuerst den Verdacht das der Schaltzug zu viel Reibung hat aber es passiert auch beim Schalten in leichtere Gänge


Einmal alles komplett. Wenn z.B. die Spannung nicht ganz richtig ist schaltet es nicht so sauber. High und low limit solltest du im gleichen Durchgang checken sowie B-Tension, welche auch die Qualität des Schwltvorgangs beeinflusst.


----------



## roofrockrider (13. Februar 2022)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Einmal alles komplett. Wenn z.B. die Spannung nicht ganz richtig ist schaltet es nicht so sauber. High und low limit solltest du im gleichen Durchgang checken sowie B-Tension, welche auch die Qualität des Schwltvorgangs beeinflusst.


High Low ist justiert
Gänge sind auch richtig drin Spannung ok
Die B-Schraube hab ich weiter raus gedreht für mehr Umschlingung

Es war heute ein bißchen besser bei der Ausfahrt aber perfekt ist es noch nicht.
Ich vermute den Schaltzug oder die Schalthebel sind die Übeltäter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheffe_ (14. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> High Low ist justiert
> Gänge sind auch richtig drin Spannung ok
> Die B-Schraube hab ich weiter raus gedreht für mehr Umschlingung
> 
> ...


Hatte das gleiche Setup und das gleiche Problem. Folgendes hat geholfen.

KMC Kette durch Shimano XT Kette ersetzt. Schaltet viel besser und ist leiser.
Kettenlänge gem. Anleitung von Shimano
B-Schraube gem. Markierung innen am Schaltkäfig einstellen.
Anschlag der B-Schraube an Distanzstück und Distanzstück an Rahmen muss ohne Lücken sein.
Zugaußenhülle auf Knicke prüfen / Leichtgängigkeit.
Bedienungsanleitung zur Einstellung von Shimano genau beachten.


----------



## roofrockrider (14. Februar 2022)

Welche Länge braucht man bei der XT Kette 116, 126 oder 138 ?


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)

Zum spass mal ein altes 650B HR reingesteckt. Bin nicht viel gefahren weil der Reifen nicht mehr dicht hält und ich kein Bock hab den zu richten , aber es fährt tatsächlich sogar in Low ganz ordentlich. Das TL kommt höher, dann gehen Manuals und so leichter. 
Ist wieder zurückgebaut auf 29 hinten aber ich denke tatsächlich eine Option Dank dem serienmäßigsteilen SW und dem tiefen TL


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand mal mit den Volumespacern im Float Dämpfer experimentiert?
In meinem ist der grüne drin. Da wäre ja noch Luft für einen größeren spacer. 
Ich bilde mir ein das ein bisschen mehr Progression nicht schaden könnte.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Welche Länge braucht man bei der XT Kette 116, 126 oder 138 ?


Aus der Erinnerung 126.
Ich hatte die 116er und musste sie verlängern...
und kürzen kann man ja immer...


----------



## roofrockrider (15. Februar 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Erinnerung


Guten Morgen 
Hast du auch die KMC Kette gewechselt wegen schlechter Schaltqualität ?
Ich habe jetzt 116 Links gezählt beim X1 und die Kette ist eigentlich noch zu lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (15. Februar 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Das TL kommt höher, dann gehen Manuals und so leichter.


Bist du dir sicher dass das Tretlager höher kommt bei einem 650B Laufrad hinten ?


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)




----------



## Rick7 (15. Februar 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1420889


Ja genau der offset wird größer, gemessen von der radachse, nach unten. Also kommt das tretlager niedriger. Ist doch auch logisch.
Man siehts doch auch auf der Skizze.


----------



## akst (15. Februar 2022)

hi, from your experience what do you think about trance x 29 low setting - low bottom bracket ?, some say that is 330mm height, 
with the correct sag, 170mm cranks and thin pedals will be still a problem ?
thank you


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)

Der BB Drop verringert sich. Keine Ahnung wo das TL absolut über dem Boden zu liegen kommt. Ich will das auch nicht weiter theoretisch erötern. Für mich zählen meine Fahreindrücke. Die besagen, dass es durchaus geht und eine Option ist. Die Tabelle aus Bikestats zeigt dass die Werte durchaus im Rahmen dessen sind, was heutzutage allgemein als gute Geo angesehen wird.


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)

aksm schrieb:


> hi, from your experience what do you think about trance x 29 low setting - low bottom bracket ?, some say that is 330mm height,
> with the correct sag, 170mm cranks and thin pedals will be still a problem ?
> thank you


Its definitely low. Borderline low I´d say. I expierience frequently pedal strikes on tech uphills. But it doesn´t bother me too much.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. Februar 2022)

Modell 2021 Carbon XL Rahmen, 170mm XT Kurbel, 29er Reifen.
Flip Chip in High Position. Das sind keine 33cm....
In Low Position bin ich gerne auf Steinen, Baumsümpfen aber auch bei scharfen Kurven mit den Pedalen aufgesetzt.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Hast du auch die KMC Kette gewechselt wegen schlechter Schaltqualität ?
> Ich habe jetzt 116 Links gezählt beim X1 und die Kette ist eigentlich noch zu lang...


Nein, ich habe gleich die ganze Schaltung auf SRAM AXS gewechselt....


----------



## LennyNRT (15. Februar 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal mit den Volumespacern im Float Dämpfer experimentiert?
> In meinem ist der grüne drin. Da wäre ja noch Luft für einen größeren spacer.
> Ich bilde mir ein das ein bisschen mehr Progression nicht schaden könnte.


Ich habe den grünen 0,4 Spacer gegen den 0,6 Spacer getauscht. Mir taugt das. kann ich von meiner Warte aus nur empfehlen.


----------



## cheffe_ (15. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Welche Länge braucht man bei der XT Kette 116, 126 oder 138 ?


Ich habe beim Trance X Gr. XL mit 34er Blatt vorne und hinten 51er Kassette 118 Kettenglieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. Februar 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Trance X Gr. XL mit 34er Blatt vorne und hinten 51er Kassette 118 Kettenglieder.


Passt zu meiner Konfig denke ich.
Ich war jetzt auch nochmal in der Werkstatt zählen...habe den XTR Umwerfer, XT Kassette und die Kette ja noch rumliegen.
30er Blatt vorner, 51er hinten -> 116 Glieder. Bei mir war übrigens ne Shimano Kette drauf.

Ich glaube die Rahmengröße spielt jedoch keine Rolle.
Laut Homepage scheint die Kettenstrebe bei allen gleich lang zu sein.


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> Ich habe den grünen 0,4 Spacer gegen den 0,6 Spacer getauscht. Mir taugt das. kann ich von meiner Warte aus nur empfehlen.


Danke für die Info!
Darf ich nach deinem Kampfgewicht fragen?


----------



## LennyNRT (15. Februar 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Darf ich nach deinem Kampfgewicht fragen?


Nackig auf der Waage 87 Kilo. Muss gestehen, ich hab mich in Montour noch nicht gewogen.


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Februar 2022)

passt, da bin ich nur leicht drüber also vergleichbar


----------



## Rick7 (15. Februar 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Der BB Drop verringert sich. Keine Ahnung wo das TL absolut über dem Boden zu liegen kommt. Ich will das auch nicht weiter theoretisch erötern. Für mich zählen meine Fahreindrücke. Die besagen, dass es durchaus geht und eine Option ist. Die Tabelle aus Bikestats zeigt dass die Werte durchaus im Rahmen dessen sind, was heutzutage allgemein als gute Geo angesehen wird.








joa alles gut. Mir gings einfach um die Theorie. Extrem gedacht stell dir mal vor du steckst n 24 zoll Hinterrad rein. Wird das Tretlager höher oder niedriger? 

Happy trails


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2022)

Moin,
hat denn noch jemand Schaltprobleme mit einer *Shimano Kettenschaltung* und *KMC X12 Kette* ?
Giant tut so als würde es keine Probleme geben und weisen mich ab.

Falls der Giant Service mitliest könnt ihr euch auch mal gerne hier zu Wort melden oder per PN. Das sind eure Produkte und ich habe ein neues Giant Trance X1 das mir noch keinen Spass bereitet.


----------



## cheffe_ (17. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat denn noch jemand Schaltprobleme mit einer *Shimano Kettenschaltung* und *KMC X12 Kette* ?
> Giant tut so als würde es keine Probleme geben und weisen mich ab.
> 
> Falls der Giant Service mitliest könnt ihr euch auch mal gerne hier zu Wort melden oder per PN. Das sind eure Produkte und ich habe ein neues Giant Trance X1 das mir noch keinen Spass bereitet.


Dein Händler ist da der richtige Ansprechpartner.
Die KMC Kette funktioniert. Aber halt nicht gut.

Schicke Dir per PN die Longterm Review aus dem mbr magazine. Da wird das thematisiert. Hier einige Ausschnitte.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. Februar 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Dein Händler ist da der richtige Ansprechpartner.


Das stimmt. Das Vertragsverhältnis läuft entlang der Lieferkette...ist leider so.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auch meinen Händler angeschrieben. Dieser hat Rücksprache mit Giant gehalten. Giant verbaut die KMC X12 an vielen Bikes und konnte angeblich keine Mängel feststellen.

Die Antwort vom Händler:
_Es handelt sich also hier nicht um einen Sonderfall, sondern um die normale Konfiguration des Bikes.
Dein Bike wurde von unserem Mechaniker vor der Auslieferung zur Probe gefahren. Diesen Arbeitsschritt muss jeder Mechaniker vor Auslieferung eines Bikes unternehmen, um die korrekte Einstellung sämtlicher Komponenten zu überprüfen. 
Die korrekte Funktion war zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung gegeben._

Egal was Giant oder der Händler sagt, der Kunde entscheidet über die Qualität.
Man muß dabei natürlich fair bleiben.
Ich bekomme auf Kulanz nun eine Shimano Kette und werde die einbauen ohne an der Schaltung was zu verstellen. Dann wird sich erst zeigen ob sich die Schaltqualität verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2022)

Wenn man so die Kette kürzt wie Shimano es vorgibt ist diese doch viel zu kurz.
Die muß ja noch durchs Schaltwerk durchgezogen werden.
Ist jetzt zwar für Hardtails die Anleitung, aber für Fullys ist die auch nur 1-2 Gelenke länger.
Wer klärt mal bitte auf


----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. Februar 2022)

Das passt. Beim Fully noch Luft aus dem Dämpfer machen...


----------



## cheffe_ (17. Februar 2022)

@roofrockrider , genau so wird es gemacht. Das passt.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Das passt. Beim Fully noch Luft aus dem Dämpfer machen...


Warum das ?
Shimano schreibt bei vollständig ausgezogener Federung.


cheffe_ schrieb:


> genau so wird es gemacht. Das passt.


Wird schon so sein aber ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ca. 6 Gelenke ausreichen um durchs Schaltwerk zu gehen....


----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Warum das ?
> Shimano schreibt bei vollständig ausgezogener Federung.
> 
> Wird schon so sein aber ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ca. 6 Gelenke ausreichen um durchs Schaltwerk zu gehen....


Weil ausgezogen ist wenn die Luft ausm Dämpfer ist...
Machs mal, probiere und zähle 👍


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Weil ausgezogen ist wenn die Luft ausm Dämpfer ist...


ich sehe das aber so

ausgezogene Federung = ausgefedert
eingezogen Federung  = eingefedert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> ich sehe das aber so
> 
> ausgezogene Federung = ausgefedert
> eingezogen Federung  = eingefedert











						So machst du es richtig: MTB-Kette richtig kürzen und montieren
					

In unserer Artikelserie MTB-Montage findet ihr Anleitungen mit Tipps für die Werkstatt. Heute: Die Kette auf die richtige Länge kürzen und montieren.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Dann mach es wie Du es denkst....
Ich mache es so.
Drück mal auf Deinen Sattel und Du wirst sehen wie die Achse sich nach hinten schiebt.


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Februar 2022)

Heute habe ich die Kette von KMC X12 auf Shimano XT gewechselt und sofort waren die Schaltprobleme verschwunden.
*Sehr schwache Leistung von Giant* das die Reklamation der Kette nicht anerkannt wurde, aber mein Händler hat mir auf Kulanz eine XT Kette kostenlos gegeben. Danke nach Lübeck.


----------



## Canyon-Klaus (1. März 2022)

Hallo, ich überlege gerade mein 2011 Canyon Nerve AM gegen ein Trance x 1 zu tauschen.  
Da ich alles selber schraube fand ich es immer schön, wenn es online explosions Zeichnungen der Rahmen gibt und eine gute Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit (Schaltauge z.b.). Bekommt man das bei Giant auch so her oder läuft da schon viel über Händler vor Ort? 

Grüße


----------



## akst (1. März 2022)

Hi, about climbing extended fireroads 15-20km, is a steep seat tube angle 77+ of trance x 29 will be awkward for pedaling ? what is your experience ? i would prefer a do it all trail bike for xc and trails.
thanks


----------



## twentysixtrix (1. März 2022)

Canyon-Klaus schrieb:


> Hallo, ich überlege gerade mein 2011 Canyon Nerve AM gegen ein Trance x 1 zu tauschen.
> Da ich alles selber schraube fand ich es immer schön, wenn es online explosions Zeichnungen der Rahmen gibt und eine gute Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit (Schaltauge z.b.). Bekommt man das bei Giant auch so her oder läuft da schon viel über Händler vor Ort?
> 
> Grüße


Die Ersatzteil-Versorgung ist bei Giant ausgezeichnet.

Habe noch keine Marke kennengelernt, wo man selbst Einzelteile wie Felgen, Naben oder gar Freilaufkörper bekommt. Wohlgemerkt direkt die Teile, die am Rad verbaut sind, keinen Ersatz gleicher Qualität.
ABER Zugriff auf den diesen besonderen Ersatzteil-Pool haben nur Giant-Händler.

Standard-Ersatzteile wie nen Schaltauge oder Lagerkits usw. bekommst du jedoch auch entspannt übers Netz.


----------



## twentysixtrix (1. März 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Kette von KMC X12 auf Shimano XT gewechselt und sofort waren die Schaltprobleme verschwunden.
> *Sehr schwache Leistung von Giant* das die Reklamation der Kette nicht anerkannt wurde, aber mein Händler hat mir auf Kulanz eine XT Kette kostenlos gegeben. Danke nach Lübeck.


Da stellt sich aber eher die Frage, was der Händler da gemacht (oder eben nicht) hat.

Bei Problemen in dem Preisbereich liegt es eher am Händler, der wohl schlecht oder nicht ausreichend begründet hat, warum ein Kettentausch nötig ist. 
Wo ein Wille ist usw…
Besonders Giant ist, im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern, bei solchen geringen Kosten nicht kleinlich…

Jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung in nach 6 Jahren MA eines Gaint-Händlers…


----------



## Canyon-Klaus (2. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft @twentysixtrix !
Hab mir gestern ein Trance X1 bestellt, war im Angebot 😁


----------



## MarkMcGrain (2. März 2022)

akst schrieb:


> Hi, about climbing extended fireroads 15-20km, is a steep seat tube angle 77+ of trance x 29 will be awkward for pedaling ? what is your experience ? i would prefer a do it all trail bike for xc and trails.
> thanks


It is not a Hardtail, XC or Marathonbike. 
It's an All-Mountain, so it's what you're looking for.
It climbs very well with correct setup.
Uphill depends a lot on Tires and Sizes, so your choice matters. 
Depending on the average trails you could select a bit more XC oriented tires.


----------



## akst (3. März 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> It is not a Hardtail, XC or Marathonbike.
> It's an All-Mountain, so it's what you're looking for.
> It climbs very well with correct setup.
> Uphill depends a lot on Tires and Sizes, so your choice matters.
> Depending on the average trails you could select a bit more XC oriented tires.


thanks, i worry about the steep seat tube  angle how the bike will ride, as you say other things can change to make better climbing but the seat tube angle cannot. Because of the shortage of the bikes, there aren't any to test/demo so the decision will be difficult


----------



## MarkMcGrain (3. März 2022)

akst schrieb:


> thanks, i worry about the steep seat tube  angle how the bike will ride, as you say other things can change to make better climbing but the seat tube angle cannot. Because of the shortage of the bikes, there aren't any to test/demo so the decision will be difficult


I am 192cm on XL Frame and my seating position with standard stem is very good.
I always tended do buy larger stems, but with the Trance it was perfect fit out of the box.
Even considered to go for a shorter one.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (3. März 2022)

In my experience a steep Seat Tube is way better for climbing than a slack one.
But for the purpose you describe its way too much bike anyway.
If you really focuse on mainly fireroad and light trails you should look for something more nimble. I have a Hardtail for this stuff. The trance X replaced my 650b Enduro bikes.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. März 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Falls der Giant Service mitliest könnt ihr euch auch mal gerne hier zu Wort melden oder per PN.


der war gut. giant, als wohl auch allen anderen geht es viel viel viel zu gut, deshalb interessiert giant sich nicht um seine kunden und deren zufriedenheit!


Canyon-Klaus schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern ein Trance X1 bestellt, war im Angebot 😁


welches modelljahr denn und wo zu welchen preis hast du es geschossen?

btw, wär kähn i the sprache again at switch to deutsch?


----------



## MarkMcGrain (10. März 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> der war gut. giant, als wohl auch allen anderen geht es viel viel viel zu gut, deshalb interessiert giant sich nicht um seine kunden und deren zufriedenheit!


Mitlesen glaube ich auch nicht.
Aber meine Fragen haben sie immer innerhalb eines Tages per eMail beantwortet....


----------



## Canyon-Klaus (10. März 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> welches modelljahr denn und wo zu welchen preis hast du es geschossen?


Das 2021 Model mit XT Antrieb. Bei Bike-Angebot für knapp 3.600€


----------



## platt_ziege (11. März 2022)

Canyon-Klaus schrieb:


> Das 2021 Model mit XT Antrieb. Bei Bike-Angebot für knapp 3.600€


hab grad mal geschaut bei den 2022 modellen.
die zahl 1 zeigte bisher ja den flagship status auf, aber die mühle basiert jetzt ernsthaft auf slx komponenten!?
wer zum teufel kauft das denn und lässt sich so dermaßen verarschen?
ohne worte...


----------



## Lotte111 (11. März 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hab grad mal geschaut bei den 2022 modellen.
> die zahl 1 zeigte bisher ja den flagship status auf, aber die mühle basiert jetzt ernsthaft auf slx komponenten!?
> wer zum teufel kauft das denn und lässt sich so dermaßen verarschen?
> ohne worte...


Naja, das die Komponenten schlechter und die Bikes trotzdem teurer werden ist jetzt nichts neues, oder? Warum so angepisst?


----------



## platt_ziege (11. März 2022)

Lotte111 schrieb:


> Naja, das die Komponenten schlechter und die Bikes trotzdem teurer werden ist jetzt nichts neues, oder? Warum so angepisst?


klar, meine einstellung dazu ist hier bekannt. aber wie gesagt, ein ehemaliges flagship bike wie selbstverständlich mit slx ausstatten plus preiserhöhung empfinde ich als gaaaaanz vorsichtig ausgedrückt "grenzwertig" ;-)


----------



## sebhunter (11. März 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> klar, meine einstellung dazu ist hier bekannt. aber wie gesagt, ein ehemaliges flagship bike wie selbstverständlich mit slx ausstatten plus preiserhöhung empfinde ich als gaaaaanz vorsichtig ausgedrückt "grenzwertig" ;-)


Sehe ich etwas differenzierter: 
So ärgerlich wie´s ist scheinen wohl erst mal Preiserhöhungen von 15-20% gerade "marktüblich". Da hat sich wohl Giant gedacht; "Flagship hin oder her, ein Alubike für über 4.500,-€ kauft uns keiner ab"
Also was machen wir?: 
Wir nehmen das 2021er TranceX 2 (für 3.000,-€) schrauben ne bessere Gabel dran (36 Performance statt Rhythm) und ne 4Kolben Shimano statt Tektro Bremse. Das hätte in 2021 schon nen Preis von 3.400,-€ gerechtfertigt. Jetzt schlagen wir noch die übliche Preiserhöhung auf und nennen das Ding TranceX 1, lassen es aber günstiger als das alte TranceX 1...fertig.


----------



## platt_ziege (11. März 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas differenzierter:
> So ärgerlich wie´s ist scheinen wohl erst mal Preiserhöhungen von 15-20% gerade "marktüblich".


korrekt, aber zu diesem kapitalismus dingens gehören immer zwee und einer davon bestimmt was läuft.
wie war das noch früher zu vorwerk zeiten, mit wirklichen direktmarketing an der haustür: 
jeden morgen steht ein dummer auf. ich wüsste gar nicht wie viele nullen man da jetzt ran hängen müsste, damit es in die heutige zeit passt... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (11. März 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> korrekt, aber zu diesem kapitalismus dingens gehören immer zwee und einer davon bestimmt was läuft.


....absolut, nur die Rollen sind seit Mitte 2020 vertauscht...und aktuell sieht's dank Putin so aus als würde sich das absehbar nicht ändern 🤔


----------



## Lübke27 (13. März 2022)

Bin ich froh eines zu haben. 

Gestern mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Die wenigen Höhenmeter hier am Nierderrhein wollen gut genutzt werden.


----------



## twentysixtrix (14. März 2022)

Ich will meines auch nicht mehr missen…
Das geht so schön in der Luft 🙌🏼


----------



## Astaroth (19. März 2022)

Neue Ventile für das TranceX


----------



## Rick7 (19. März 2022)

Schönes Trance hast du da. Und da passt auch das kleine oilslick Detail gut dran.


----------



## Astaroth (19. März 2022)

Danke 👍 die Ventile habe ich passend zu den Ergon Griffen ausgewählt 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (26. März 2022)

Hallo Trance X Fahrer 

Ich hab bei meinem X1 Alu Knackgeräusche irgendwo im Antriebsstrang nur wenn ich *steil bergauf* fahre.

Wo könnten die herkommen ?

Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen vielleicht was ungefettet montiert oder das Pressfitlager bewegt sich im Gehäuse ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## twentysixtrix (27. März 2022)

Moin!

Hast du schon mal alle Schrauben des Hinterbau nachgezogen (mit Drehmomentschlüssel)?
Evtl kommt es daher…auch die Trunnion-Aufnahme des Dämpfers kann für fiese Geräusche sorgen.
Also alles nachziehen bzw. überprüfen.

Das Tretlager müsste auch unter Volllast (im  Wiegetritt zb) Geräusche von sich geben. Da es aber nur bergauf ist tippe ich eher darauf, dass es vom Hinterbau kommt…

Steckachse (fetten nicht vergessenen) und Kassette auch nochmal auf korrekte Anzugmomente überprüfen.

Mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein…ich hoffe du findest die Ursache!


----------



## roofrockrider (27. März 2022)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal alle Schrauben des Hinterbau nachgezogen


Kurbelklemmschrauben angezogen--war leicht locker
Maestrolinkschrauben angezogen--war eine leicht locker
Hinterradachse angezogen--war leicht locker
*knacken ist weg* 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit *Fox Federgabeln* ?
Werden die auch mal *"trocken"* wie bei Rock Shox ausgeliefert oder sind die Castings ausreichend befüllt mit Schmieröl ?


----------



## flipdascrip (27. März 2022)

Apropos Geräusche. Mein Giant Romero Sattel macht mittlerweile ein Höllenspektakel. Ich habe es mit Kettenöl an den Verbindungeng zwischen Gestell und Satteldecke versucht aber erfolglos. Ich fürchte da hilft nur tauschen. Schade eigentlich denn ich fand den sehr bequem.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Rider_1050 (28. März 2022)

Servus! Meiner ist noch ganz frisch, daher noch alles gut. Bin seit dieser Woche Trance X1 Besitzer und hab eigentlich eine riesen Freude mit dem Bike, wenn da nicht dieses Bremsstottern wäre. Vermute mal dass es an den Scheiben liegt (SM-RT66). Andere Meinungen?


----------



## flipdascrip (28. März 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Apropos Geräusche. Mein Giant Romero Sattel macht mittlerweile ein Höllenspektakel. Ich habe es mit Kettenöl an den Verbindungeng zwischen Gestell und Satteldecke versucht aber erfolglos. Ich fürchte da hilft nur tauschen. Schade eigentlich denn ich fand den sehr bequem.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Kommando zurück! Der Sattel scheint unschuldig zu sein!
Sattelstützenklemme 180° gedreht so dass der Schlitz nach hinten zeigt. Schon ist Ruhe!


----------



## Dennis77 (28. März 2022)

Rider_1050 schrieb:


> Vermute mal dass es an den Scheiben liegt (SM-RT66). Andere Meinungen?


Meine liefen ok. Hast du korrekt eingebremst und Sattel korrekt ausgerichtet?
(kannst du vorne/hinten tauschen, falls gleicher Durchmesser?)


----------



## Rider_1050 (28. März 2022)

Hab meinen klassischen Einbremsvorgang (15x auf fast Stillstand) absolviert. Hmm, aber danke für den Input. Hatte schon einmal vor Jahren Probleme mit besagter Scheibe, daher wollt ich mal fragen ob das noch Thema ist. Werde morgen eine andere Scheibe einbauen, dann weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.

So oder so, das Bike fetzt! Bin happy mit der Entscheidung fürs Trance X als do it all-bike


----------



## Rider_1050 (30. März 2022)

Auflösung zu meinem Stotterproblem: Es war die Scheibe. Mit der SM-RT86 kein Stottern mehr. Ärgerlich, aber verkraftbar. Mal schauen, ob der Händler eine frische rausrückt.
Heute mal intensiver auf geshapten Trails getestet und muss sagen, dass hier der Wow-Effekt nicht ganz so groß war, wie auf den steilen Naturtrails der letzten Tage. Aber es passt und beim Setup besteht noch Optimierungspotential. Freu mich schon auf die Alpen, glaub da ist es in seinem natürlichen Habitat .


----------



## LennyNRT (5. April 2022)

Moin,
keine Ahnung ob das hier so angebracht ist, aber zur Info.
Ich werde mich wohl von dem Trance X 2 aus November 2021 trennen.
Ich geh auf ein anderes Modell in das ich mich schon vor dem Trance "verliebt" hatte.
Falls einer Interesse hat....
Es ist ja die vorn und hinten die Magura MT5 verbaut mit vorn P8 Performance belägen.
Rechnung natürlich über alles vorhanden.
Bei Fragen bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (5. April 2022)

LennyNRT schrieb:


> geh auf ein anderes Modell


Erstmal bitte sagen in welches neues Modell du dich verliebt hast und warum du es dem Trance X vorziehst 
Danke


----------



## LennyNRT (5. April 2022)

Hmmm na gut  
Seit langer zeit steh ich total auf das YT Capra. 
Und seitdem es das Capra MKIII in 29 gibt lässt mich der Gedanke nicht mehr los.
Es gibt keinen rationalen Grund. Das Giant ist ein sensationelles Bike. Am liebsten würde ich es auch behalten. Aber das wäre zuviel. 
Es ist in dem Fall einfach nur der Faktor - ich will mein Traumbike. Und das YT ist es. Für mich. Und da es grad verfügbar ist habe ich zugeschlagen. Somit ist das "vorziehen" dem Giant gegenüber nur bedingt zu erklären...
YT Capra 29 Core 3 in Lava Red....


----------



## flipdascrip (5. April 2022)

Per pn


----------



## LennyNRT (6. April 2022)

Ist das hier erlaubt? Sonst bitte löschen.
Gruss Lenny








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Walzbachtal finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## flipdascrip (10. April 2022)

Hilfe!
Kennt jemand eine schnelle Bezugsquelle für die flipchips. Meiner is grade verlorengegangen auf der Borderline in fr.

Auf fer Giant HP wird auf die Händler verwiesen.


----------



## Kickaxe (10. April 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> Kennt jemand eine schnelle Bezugsquelle für die flipchips. Meiner is grade verlorengegangen auf der Borderline in fr.
> 
> Auf fer Giant HP wird auf die Händler verwiesen.


Da wird ein Händler tatsächlich die schnellste Quelle sein. Gibt ja in Freiburg mindestens einen.


----------



## platt_ziege (11. April 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Meiner is grade verlorengegangen auf der Borderline in fr.


wie geht das denn?


----------



## flipdascrip (11. April 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wie geht das denn?


Das frag ich mich auch!

Ist die linke Seite....daher folgende steile Theorie: wenn hier die Schraube erstmal locker ist und zwischen den Sitzstrebe und Wippe Reibung herrscht, z.b. wegen Dreck in dem hier schon diskutierten geringen spaltmaß, dann dreht sich die schraube bei jedem einfedern des Hinterbaus ein Stück heraus. 

Wie gesagt, das ist nur eine wilde Theorie von mir.
Jedenfalls werd ich dem ganzen Bereich künftig verstärkte Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen.


----------



## flipdascrip (11. April 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Kommando zurück! Der Sattel scheint unschuldig zu sein!
> Sattelstützenklemme 180° gedreht so dass der Schlitz nach hinten zeigt. Schon ist Ruhe!


Das thema hat sich dann übrigens erst mit einer anderen sattelstützenklemme erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321_Schisser (27. April 2022)

Hallo Trance X Experten. Ich habe die Option auf ein X1 2021 in XL und bin mir bezüglich der Größe unsicher. Ich bin 191cm mit Affenarmen und -Beinen (93SL). Bisher fahre ich ein Trance1 von 2018 in XL. Das Trance X ist in L schon leicht größer als mein jetziges (+6mm Reach / Stack), bei einer ersten Probefahrt kam mir das neue in XL uuuuunglaublich lang vor (Reach ist meine ich 515mm). Ist das eine Gewöhnungssache oder passt der lange Reach tatsächlich nicht so recht auf meinen doch eher "normalen" Oberkörper? Bei der Probefahrt war der 50mm Vorbau drauf, da könnte man noch ein wenig reduzieren. Den steilen Sitzwinkel sehe ich bei langen Beinen auch nicht ganz unkritisch, das gute alte Knielot (Lot vom Knie auf die Pedalachse) bekomme ich mit meine langen Oberschenkeln nicht mal beim Trance hin (mit 74° Sitzwinkel).
Könnt ihr mir bezüglich Größe und Sitzwinkel helfen und mir meine Bedenken nehmen? Ich freue mich über alle Meinungen. Liebe Grüße


----------



## LennyNRT (27. April 2022)

Woher kommst Du? 
Ich hab ein Trance x2 in L. Könntest Du gern mal ne Runde drehen um es im vergleich zu testen.


----------



## flipdascrip (27. April 2022)

Ich weiß nicht was du mit Knielot meinst aber ein steiler Sitzwinkel ist bei langen Beinen nur von Vorteil. 
Flacher Sitzwinkel ist bergauf Mist für die Knie und geht bei mir außerdem auf den unteren Rücken. 
Durch eben den steilen Sitzwinkel relativiert sich ja auch der Reach im Sitzen. Erst im Stehen wirst merken wire lang das Rad ist.
Ich bin 1,86 mit langen Beinen auf L und 50er Vorbei. Ich hab noch nie ein Rad gehabt das mir so gut gepasst hat. Meine vorigen Räder hatten ähnlichen Reach aber deutlich flachere Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Astaroth (27. April 2022)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du mit Knielot meinst aber ein steiler Sitzwinkel ist bei langen Beinen nur von Vorteil.
> Flacher Sitzwinkel ist bergauf Mist für die Knie und geht bei mir außerdem auf den unteren Rücken.
> Durch eben den steilen Sitzwinkel relativiert sich ja auch der Reach im Sitzen. Erst im Stehen wirst merken wire lang das Rad ist.
> Ich bin 1,86 mit langen Beinen auf L und 50er Vorbei. Ich hab noch nie ein Rad gehabt das mir so gut gepasst hat. Meine vorigen Räder hatten ähnlichen Reach aber deutlich flachere Sitzwinkel.


Knielot


----------



## 321_Schisser (28. April 2022)

Moin und danke für die ersten Reaktionen. Ich bin schon mal ein L gefahren, dies hat sich von der Geo sehr ähnlich wie mein aktuelles Trance1 in XL angefühlt. Laut Größentabelle (die ja nur die Gesamtgröße berücksichtigt) bin ich allerdings eher XL. Mein Radladen meinte aufgrund des hohen Sattelauszugs ebenfalls, dass ich ein XL nehmen soll. Ich bin beides kurz gefahren aber es fällt mir schwer zu sagen was besser ist. L fühlt sich gewohnt und damit gut an, XL sehr lang und ungewohnt. Ich befürchte in XL weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben da die Sitzstreben nicht mitwachsen. Und die brutale Länge schreckt mich ab (in Spitzkehren, auf der Dirtbahn, im Kofferraum). Von den guten 2021 Modellen kann ich allerdings nur noch ein XL bekommen. Nun ist die Frage kaufen oder lassen?
Bezüglich Sitzwinkel bin ich bergauf uneingeschränkt bei Dir, leider fahre ich viel in der Ebene. Hier bewirkt ein steiler Sitzwinkel unter Umständen Knieprobleme da man eben nicht von oben tritt (Knielot) sondern von vorne. Bei L könnte ich den Sattel zurückschieben, bei XL würde es ja noch länger werden...


----------



## LennyNRT (28. April 2022)

Falls Du ein L willst - ich geb meins ab wegen Wechsel auf mehr Federweg. Nov 21 mit Magura MT5.
Ich bin 183 cm mit Schrittlänge 85. Passt perfekt. 
Ist aber TranceX 2 - wird somit für Dich wohl eher nicht in Frage kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (28. April 2022)

321_Schisser schrieb:


> Ich befürchte in XL weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu haben da die Sitzstreben nicht mitwachsen.


Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen M und L bei 180/80 und habe eine L genommen. Passt genau bei mir.

Bei einem L Rahmen bei dir hättest du mehr als 100 mm Auszug der Sattelstütze das wäre mir persönlich zuviel.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (28. April 2022)

Habe mich damals beim Trance X2 für das L Model entschieden, passt wie Arsch auf Eimer.
Bin 178 cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Für dich,
321_Schisser​würde ich auf jeden Fall das X2 in der
Größe: XL empfehlen.


----------



## cheffe_ (29. April 2022)

@321_Schisser habe fast exakt die gleichen Proportionen wie Du. Bin vorher das 2020er Trance 29 1 in XL gefahren. Jetzt habe ich das Trance X Advanced in XL. Das passt mir wesentlich besser! Rückblickend war das Trance 29 mit der alten Geo mir zu klein. Fühle mich auf dem Trance X in allen Bereichen wohler. Effizienter im flachen und bergauf. Bergab viel stabiler, spurtreuer und kaum Nachteile in engen Kurven, nach etwas Gewöhnungszeit eigentlich ebenso wendig.

Nimm das XL.


----------



## platt_ziege (29. April 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Bin vorher das 2020er Trance 29 1 in XL gefahren. Jetzt habe ich das Trance X Advanced in XL. Das passt mir wesentlich besser! Rückblickend war das Trance 29 mit der alten Geo mir zu klein.


häh?
die geos haben sich bei den aktuellen geändert?
ich hab ja auch den anschluss verloren, das trance x gab es als 20,21 und 22 versionen und die 21&22 unterscheiden sich ggü der 20er geo?
oder ist die 22er geo ggü der 21 auch wieder anders?
wie verwirrend mal wieder (aber gewohnt...)....


----------



## flipdascrip (29. April 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> häh?
> die geos haben sich bei den aktuellen geändert?
> ich hab ja auch den anschluss verloren, das trance x gab es als 20,21 und 22 versionen und die 21&22 unterscheiden sich ggü der 20er geo?
> oder ist die 22er geo ggü der 21 auch wieder anders?
> wie verwirrend mal wieder (aber gewohnt...)....


Den Unterschied macht das X hinter dem Trance!

Alles klar?


----------



## 321_Schisser (29. April 2022)

Vielen Dank soweit. Dann gebe ich dem ungewohntem XL ne Chance. Ich kann es am We testen und werde danach entscheiden. Meine Traumgeo wäre ein raaw Jibb mit 495 Reach, 649 Stack und 445-450mm Kettenstrebe. Das ist aber Preislich ne andere Liga und ziemlich schwer.
@cheffe_ : möchtest du noch Deine Maße (Größe und sl)teilen sowie verwendete Vorbaulänge, Lenkerrise und Spacerturm?
Allen ein schönes WE und Grüße


----------



## cheffe_ (29. April 2022)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> häh?
> die geos haben sich bei den aktuellen geändert?
> ich hab ja auch den anschluss verloren, das trance x gab es als 20,21 und 22 versionen und die 21&22 unterscheiden sich ggü der 20er geo?
> oder ist die 22er geo ggü der 21 auch wieder anders?
> wie verwirrend mal wieder (aber gewohnt...)....


Wie @flipdascrip schon sagt, auf das *X *achten.

Geometrien:
Trance 29 bis '21 eher kurz und steiler Lenkwinkel, 130/115mm
Trance 29 ab '22 mehr Reach und flacherer Lenkwinkel
Trance *X* 29 mehr Reach und flacher Lenkwinkel









						Geometry Geeks
					

The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




					geometrygeeks.bike


----------



## cheffe_ (29. April 2022)

Hier mein Trance X Advanced Aufbau

Auf den Fotos eingestellt für Körpergröße 1,93m und Sattelhöhe 82cm Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sattel.

Gesamtgewicht wie auf den Fotos incl. Schmutz, Milch, Pedalen, Klingel, Bashguard etc: *14,03kg*
30mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau, Giant ist mit dem Steuerrohr immer recht niedrig.
Lenker Alu 800mm mit 35mm Rise
Vorbau Alu 55mm
Rahmen: Giant Trance X Advanced Größe XL 
Dämpfer: Rochshox Deluxe Select 
Gabel: Rochshox Lyrik Ultimate 160mm
Giant Dropper Post 170mm
Laufradsatz: Aivee Classic Naben, Sapim Speichen, Duke Racing Crazy Star Front Felge 29,5mm Innenweite (vorne und hinten) Gewicht *1680g* gebaut von www.German-Lightness.de aka @schnellerpfeil 
Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Schalthebel: SRAM X01 
Kassette und Kette: Shimano XTR
Bremsen: SRAM Code R
Scheiben: Shimano XT Icetech 203mm/180mm v/h
Pedale: Time Speciale 12
Reifen vorne: Maxxis DHF MaxxGrip 2,5 EXO
Reifen hinten: Maxxis DHR MaxxTerra 2,4 EXO
Bashguard/Chainguide: mrp

Erstmal, das Rad ist mega gut so wie es da steht.

Was möchte ich noch ändern oder verbessern an dem Rad?

Metallische Beläge wenn die Original Bremsbeläge von SRAM runter sind.
Bremsscheiben auf Swissstop Catalyst wechseln sobald die XT Scheiben durch sind.
Neuer Sattel, der Fizik Gobi ist durch.
Evtl. einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren mit mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten oder einen Coil.
Evtl. Lenker aus Carbon mit 31,8mm Klemmdurchmesser statt Alu mit 35mm Klemmdurchmesser wie bisher. Ist vielleicht komfortabler.
Fahrtechnikkurs und noch mehr biken; Damit ich aus der Kiste noch mehr Spaß als jetzt schon generieren kann.


----------



## 321_Schisser (29. April 2022)

Tolles Teil. Ich werde wohl auch zuschlagen. Hab das x1 jetzt zur Probe daheim, leider ist statt dem dpx2 Dämpfer ein Float X drauf. Und der Rahmen ist vom X2. Ich werde meine Trx1 Räder vom Trance ohne X auf Shimano Freilauf umbauen. Rest ist XT. Riserbar folgt dann später. Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Antwort. Gruß und schönes WE


----------



## flipdascrip (30. April 2022)

Stell ich mich eigentlich dumm an oder ist es einfach komplett assozial einen dämpfer an dem rad zu wechseln?
Das trunnion mount fordert alles von mir ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (30. April 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Hier mein Trance X Advanced Aufbau


cool, und das willste jetzt für 1900 tacken verhökern?
bitte um pm ;-)


----------



## Astaroth (30. April 2022)

Das Geile Wetter für eine Tour genutzt


----------



## Rick7 (30. April 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Hier mein Trance X Advanced Aufbau
> 
> Auf den Fotos eingestellt für Körpergröße 1,93m und Sattelhöhe 82cm Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sattel.
> 
> ...



Hi, mich würden die Laufräder interessieren, da der Schnelle Pfeil bei mir in der Nähe ist und das schon einen Vorteil bzw er nen recht guten Ruf hat. Was legt man für den Satz so hin? Gerne per Pn  

Danke und Gruß


----------



## platt_ziege (1. Mai 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Gerne per Pn


neee, würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## cheffe_ (1. Mai 2022)

@Rick7 , @platt_ziege der Laufradsatz hat, wie ich finde, sensationelle 560€ gekostet.
Ist mittlerweile der vierte Laufradsatz den ich von German Lightness fahre. Alle laufen noch Tipp top. 
Aivee Naben habe ich seit sechs Jahren im Einsatz. Einmal war eine Feder von der Sperrklinke kaputt. Kurze E-Mail an Aivee, drei Tage später war kostenlos ein neuer Satz Federn im Briefkasten. Aivee Naben und Duke Racing Felgen Alu und Carbon haben sich bei mir echt bewährt. Wenn ihr keine Fancy Marke auf dem Material braucht nehmt Aivee und Duke.
Am besten nehmt ihr telefonisch Kontakt mit German Lightness auf.


----------



## Rick7 (1. Mai 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> @Rick7 , @platt_ziege der Laufradsatz hat, wie ich finde, sensationelle 560€ gekostet.
> Ist mittlerweile der vierte Laufradsatz den ich von German Lightness fahre. Alle laufen noch Tipp top.
> Aivee Naben habe ich seit sechs Jahren im Einsatz. Einmal war eine Feder von der Sperrklinke kaputt. Kurze E-Mail an Aivee, drei Tage später war kostenlos ein neuer Satz Federn im Briefkasten. Aivee Naben und Duke Racing Felgen Alu und Carbon haben sich bei mir echt bewährt. Wenn ihr keine Fancy Marke auf dem Material braucht nehmt Aivee und Duke.
> Am besten nehmt ihr telefonisch Kontakt mit German Lightness auf.


Danke dir. Joa ich glaub dann muss ich den guten demnächst mal kontaktieren.


----------



## AStateOfTrance (3. Mai 2022)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Hier mein Trance X Advanced Aufbau
> 
> Auf den Fotos eingestellt für Körpergröße 1,93m und Sattelhöhe 82cm Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sattel.
> 
> Gesamtgewicht wie auf den Fotos incl. Schmutz, Milch, Pedalen, Klingel, Bashguard etc: *14,03kg*


Ziemlich geiler Aufbau! Die Giant Dropper Post hat bei mir nicht lange gehalten, hab sie durch eine OneUp V2 180 mm ersetzt, die jetzt seit fast 3.000 km problemlos funktioniert (einmal zerlegt zum fetten). Für die Giant Stütze hab ich Ersatz auf Garantie erhalten, liegt jetzt als Ersatzteil im Keller.

Hab hinten auch eine 200 mm Scheibe drauf gemacht, die die SRAM G2 zumindest auf ein ordentliches Level gebracht hat.

Was mich noch interessiert: Funktioniert Shimano Kassette und Kette problemlos mit dem SRAM Schaltwerk/Shifter? Wäre ja interessant, da die Shimano Verschleißteile doch deutlich günstiger sind.


----------



## cheffe_ (3. Mai 2022)

@AStateOfTrance , Danke!

Die Giant Stütze ist halt günstig und war schnell verfügbar. Alles andere hatte endlos Lieferzeit.

Bei Bremsscheiben und -belägen werde ich wie gesagt noch etwas experimentieren. Vielleicht 220/203 Durchmesser.

SRAM Schaltung, Kurbel und Schalthebel in Verbindung mit Shimano Kette/Kassette funktioniert richtig gut! Deutlich besser als meine XT Gruppe mit XTR Kassette die ich vorher gefahren bin. Insbesondere der SRAM X01 Schalthebel ist ein Traum, sehr präzise. 
Fahre die Kombination schon lange bei 2x10 und 1x11. Ist für mich eine gute Mischung aus dem knackigen/präzisen von SRAM und der geschmeidigen Schaltperformance und Haltbarkeit von Shimano.


----------



## Iche2905 (6. Mai 2022)

Das ist aber ein amtlicher "Spacerturm"... Und darf man Fragen wieso du die TRX 2 LR ausgetauscht hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheffe_ (6. Mai 2022)

@Iche2905 , habe den Rahmen mit Dämpfer gebraucht hier im Bikemarkt gekauft. Deshalb hatte ich nie die Giant Carbon Laufräder. 
Der Spacerturm ist nicht so fein, haste recht. Aber so sitze ich gut drauf und irgendwo muss man immer einen Kompromiss machen. Vielleicht wird es nochmal weniger.


----------



## Gixxa06 (20. Mai 2022)

Moin, welchen Adapter brauche ich beim advanced pro 1 wenn ich hinten auf 200mm Bremsscheibe wechseln möchte?


----------



## cheffe_ (20. Mai 2022)

Die Aufnahme ist für 160mm Scheiben. Genau auf die Scheibengröße achten.
Bei 200mm Scheibe -> +40mm
Bei 203mm Scheibe -> +43mm
Adapter gibt es hier


----------



## Oslek (21. Mai 2022)

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für die Größe eines 2021er X1?
Ich bin 189, SL 93. XL oder L?


----------



## 321_Schisser (21. Mai 2022)

Moin, ich hab die gleichen Maße und stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ich habe jetzt XL weil ich so lange überlegt habe bis das L weg war. Bin beides gefahren. Ist eine Geschmackssache, falsch machst du mit beiden nichts. XL ist laufruhiger, ggf  fehlerverzeihender da du mehr Platz im Rad hast. Touren würde ich auf dem XL machen.
L ist agiler, kompakter, einfacher um Spitzkehren zu zirkeln und auf der Dirbahn witziger.


----------



## Oslek (21. Mai 2022)

Ah ok, ich hätt das Bike gern spaßig, tourenfähigkeit ist nicht so wichtig.
Bin jetzt auf dem XL gesessen und hab mich auch eher gestreckt gefühlt, denke L wär dann besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliS (21. Mai 2022)

Oslek schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für die Größe eines 2021er X1?
> Ich bin 189, SL 93. XL oder L?


Ich bin ähnlich groß und fahre ein L.
Einsatzgebiet: Trails und Tour
Leider konnte ich das XL letztes Jahr nicht probefahren. 
Ich wollte aber auch kein längeres Rad, weder beim Radstand noch beim Reach.
Wenn man genau zwischen den Größen liegt, bleibt immer ein Restzweifel - ich fühle mich wohl, das ist die Hauptsache.
Anbei ein Foto mit Sattel ganz oben; Renthal Lenker mit 30mm Rise.


----------



## dayfly (26. Mai 2022)

Wer noch ein 2021 Modell ergattern konnte (habe letzte Woche ein 21 X2 in XL gekauft) und ein langes Gesicht wegen den Tektro Bremsen macht: Mit Shimano 2 Finger Hebeln, anderen Belägen und Scheiben bremsen die ganz ok. Die Shimano Geber hab ich einfach getauscht, sprich Tektro Leitung und Anschlüsse einfach rein gestopft und dann gründlich den Hebel entlüftet. Jetzt ist sie ok. Am anderen Rad fahre ich eine M8020 als Vergleich. Und diese KMC Kette flog gleich runter, die hat echt krach gemacht beim schalten.


----------



## Astaroth (30. Mai 2022)

Servus,
eine Frage zum Fox DPX2 Dämpfer der im TranceX verbaut ist. Gestern waren wir auf Tour und beim Bergauf Radln habe ich den Dämpfer in der Mittel Position gesperrt. Als wir dann oben waren vergaß ich den Dämpfer wieder zu öffnen und wir sind dann einen sehr verblockten Trail gen Tal "gerauscht". Nun fürchte ich dass das für den DPX2 nicht so optimal war. Wie seht ihr das???


----------



## Kickaxe (30. Mai 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> eine Frage zum Fox DPX2 Dämpfer der im TranceX verbaut ist. Gestern waren wir auf Tour und beim Bergauf Radln habe ich den Dämpfer in der Mittel Position gesperrt. Als wir dann oben waren vergaß ich den Dämpfer wieder zu öffnen und wir sind dann einen sehr verblockten Trail gen Tal "gerauscht". Nun fürchte ich dass das für den DPX2 nicht so optimal war. Wie seht ihr das???


Ist unproblematisch, da der Dämpfer im Ölkreislauf ein Überdruckventil hat, sodass dein Dämpfer bei harten Schlägen trotzdem einfedert.


----------



## Astaroth (31. Mai 2022)

Danke Dir @Kickaxe


----------



## flipdascrip (12. Juni 2022)

Coil Dämpfer im Trance funktioniert für mich bis jetzt. Habe nun seit ein paar Ausfahrten Formula MOD mit 550er Feder montiert. Wiege 89 kg nackt und kann bis jetzt keine Probleme mit zu wenig Endprogression feststellen auf Naturtrails, Flowtrails, Berms, Tables.....
Ansonsten ist coil halt einfach goil. Auch bei diesem Rad für mich besser als Luft.


----------



## Amewu (12. Juni 2022)

Kurze Frage, welchen Konusschlüssel brauche ich, um das Lagerspiel an der VR-Nabe einzustellen (beim X2)?
Mein 20er Schraubenschlüssel passt nicht, sollte dann 21mm oder 22mm sein?

Edit sagt: Ist doch ein 20er. Habe nochmal probiert, passte. Hatte die beiden Mutter wohl nicht ganz genau gleichgestellt...


----------



## Gixxa06 (12. Juni 2022)

Wo wir schon bei VR-Naben sind, wackelt euer Vorderrad auch ganz leicht seitlich wenn ihr es hin und her wackelt? Hab schon die Lager auf Garantie wechseln lassen. Hat nix gebracht. (Advanced pro 1 2021)


----------



## dayfly (12. Juni 2022)

Das einzige was bei mir geholfen hat war Locktite mittelfest (Shimano Nabe vom x2) auf der äußeren Mutter.


----------



## Amewu (13. Juni 2022)

Locktite klingt gut. Mache ich dann auch, wenn es wieder locker ist.
War heute beim Freundlichen, jetzt ist vorerst Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim9793 (19. Juni 2022)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir gestern ein Trance 3 gekauft und würde gerne wissen was Ihr für Rahmenschutzfolien empfehlen könnt?


----------



## dayfly (19. Juni 2022)

Bei einem XL Rahmen hat mir ein Set Unleazhed Unscratch Frame Rahmenschutzfolie in L locker gereicht. Also auch für Sitzstreben und Stellen für den Biketransport. Aufgebracht hab ich sie mit Spüliwasser in der Sprühflasche und es ging ganz einfach. Die Teile lassen sich ganz gut aneinander puzzeln.


----------



## jim9793 (19. Juni 2022)

Danke also müsste S bei meinem M Rahmen reichen.


----------



## 321_Schisser (19. Juni 2022)

Ich verwende immer eine 3m lackschutzfolie, die ich passend zuschneiden. Ist aufwändig aber passt dann auch genau...
Lackschutzfolie PU-8591 120mm x 1000mm Hersteller:3M.​


----------



## cheffe_ (24. Juni 2022)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen bei easy frame abkleben lassen. Wenn Modell und Rahmengröße noch nicht im Shop auftauchen direkt anfragen. Dann gibt es einen Discount beim kleben weil Sie dann das Rad im Hause haben und danach die Größe ins Portfolio aufnehmen können. 
Die Folie hält super.


----------



## Rider_1050 (26. Juni 2022)

Hi Leute, kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welches Schaltauge beim Trance X1 verbaut ist? Finde da gerade nichts.. Danke!


----------



## twentysixtrix (26. Juni 2022)

Das


Rider_1050 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welches Schaltauge beim Trance X1 verbaut ist? Finde da gerade nichts.. Danke!


 Das gleiche wie beim Normalen Trance 😅

Zb hier:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1290208.html


----------



## Rider_1050 (27. Juni 2022)

Besten dank! Aber ein bisschen steh ich immer noch auf der Leitung: standard mount oder?


----------



## twentysixtrix (27. Juni 2022)

Rider_1050 schrieb:


> Besten dank! Aber ein bisschen steh ich immer noch auf der Leitung: standard mount oder?


Jupp, das andere ist nur für „ältere“ Shimano Schlatwerke passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim9793 (3. Juli 2022)

Hi Leute hat eben meine erste größere tour mit meinem Trance 3. Macht spaß das Teil. Aber hatte ein kleines Problem mit der kette und zwar ist die vorne runter gehüpft....Kann mir irgendwer helfen das das nicht mehr passiert? Ein paar bilder von der Tour


----------



## Dennis77 (3. Juli 2022)

jim9793 schrieb:


> Hi Leute hat eben meine erste größere tour mit meinem Trance 3. Macht spaß das Teil. Aber hatte ein kleines Problem mit der kette und zwar ist die vorne runter gehüpft....Kann mir irgendwer helfen das das nicht mehr passiert? Ein paar bilder von der Tour


Hast du ein Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus? Kann ich auf dem Bild nicht erkennen. Damit kannst du die Kettenspannung erhöhen (soll vor allem das Kettenschlagen verhindern). Da ist am Schaltwerk ein Hebel dran (wenn aus kannst du das Wort „Off“ lesen).


----------



## jim9793 (3. Juli 2022)

Jap hab die 12 Gang Deore mit Shadow plus. Danke muss ich mal Probieren.


----------



## oker_s (15. Juli 2022)

servus in die runde
gibts von giant/fox iwelche anhaltspunkte für druck in dämpfer und (gabel)? konnte gar nix finden fürs trance nur standard sag werte.
danke schonmal


----------



## Dennis77 (15. Juli 2022)

oker_s schrieb:


> servus in die runde
> gibts von giant/fox iwelche anhaltspunkte für druck in dämpfer und (gabel)? konnte gar nix finden fürs trance nur standard sag werte.
> danke schonmal



Moin, steht doch auf der Gabel aufgedruckt bzw. eine (Costum-) Tune ID auf dem Dämpfer wo du die Anleitung bei Fox finden kannst. Auf meinem steht z.B. D6H3 dann hier: https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike



Grüße


----------



## Lübke27 (15. Juli 2022)

Das Trance X kann auch "hoch". Hier auf dem Rossbrand auf 1770m. Insg. hatte die Tour 70km mit 1725hm. Klar, es ist keine Bergziege, aber auch in der Low-Position bin ich die teilweise steilen Rampen ohen Probleme hochgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (15. Juli 2022)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Das Trance X kann auch "hoch". Hier auf dem Rossbrand auf 1770m. Insg. hatte die Tour 70km mit 1725hm. Klar, es ist keine Bergziege, aber auch in der Low-Position bin ich die teilweise steilen Rampen ohen Probleme hochgekommen.


Das Trance X kann super hoch! Transalp mit 15.000 Hm in einer Woche ging super, auch schon Tagestour an der Schwäbischen Alb mit über 3.000 Hm 😀


----------



## Lübke27 (15. Juli 2022)

3000hm? - Da müsste ich zuhause am Niederrhein 587km fahren.


----------



## Frozenfish (15. Juli 2022)

Lübke27 schrieb:


> Das Trance X kann auch "hoch". Hier auf dem Rossbrand auf 1770m. Insg. hatte die Tour 70km mit 1725hm. Klar, es ist keine Bergziege, aber auch in der Low-Position bin ich die teilweise steilen Rampen ohen Probleme hochgekommen.


Rossbrand - sehr geiler Aufstieg! Ich war letztes Jahr mit meinem dort im Zuge des Taurista.
Also meiner Meinung nach hat das Trance X den Titel Bergziege für mich schon verdient 

Heuer gehts noch höher rauf auf 2451m im Zuge des Glaciara.


----------



## Frozenfish (15. Juli 2022)

Hat jemand von euch andere (leichtere) Laufräder verbaut? Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## UliS (15. Juli 2022)

Frozenfish schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch andere (leichtere) Laufräder verbaut? Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen?


Ich hab bei meinem X1 '21 den Giant LRS sofort  gegen einen Aufbau von Slowbuild getauscht.
Ca. -300 g und Sorglos-Felgen und Naben.
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## roofrockrider (15. Juli 2022)

UliS schrieb:


> Ca. -300 g


und was wiegt der Laufradsatz im Alu Trance X1 2021 ?


----------



## sebhunter (16. Juli 2022)

Frozenfish schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch andere (leichtere) Laufräder verbaut? Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen?


ich hab auch nen Slowbuild drin...muss man aber Zeit mitbringen, sonst bisher sehr gut.


roofrockrider schrieb:


> und was wiegt der Laufradsatz im Alu Trance X1 2021 ?


...der AM29 (Trance2) wog bei mir schlanke 2.500g 😳


----------



## UliS (16. Juli 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> und was wiegt der Laufradsatz im Alu Trance X1 2021 ?


Knapp über 2.000g.


----------



## cheffe_ (18. Juli 2022)

Frozenfish schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch andere (leichtere) Laufräder verbaut? Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen?


Ja, siehe unten, halten einwandfrei.


cheffe_ schrieb:


> Laufradsatz: Aivee Classic Naben, Sapim Speichen, Duke Racing Crazy Star Front Felge 29,5mm Innenweite (vorne und hinten) Gewicht *1680g* gebaut von www.German-Lightness.de aka @schnellerpfeil





cheffe_ schrieb:


> @Rick7 , @platt_ziege der Laufradsatz hat, wie ich finde, sensationelle 560€ gekostet.
> ...


----------



## oker_s (23. Juli 2022)

morgen in die runde
hat jemand erfahrung mit slik graphics? würde gerne meiner lyrik neue decals spendieren. Rahmen hat balsam green / black. Bei Slik Graphics gibts leider keine giant farben. hat jemand erfahrung welcher grünton am nähestens passen könnte?
danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis77 (23. Juli 2022)

oker_s schrieb:


> morgen in die runde
> hat jemand erfahrung mit slik graphics? würde gerne meiner lyrik neue decals spendieren. Rahmen hat balsam green / black. Bei Slik Graphics gibts leider keine giant farben. hat jemand erfahrung welcher grünton am nähestens passen könnte?
> danke schonmal


Moin, die Silk-decals sehen sehr gut aus und eine Positionierungshilfe (für fox36) war dabei. Liefergeschwindigkeit war Top. 

Schreib die doch einfach an. Die sind aber hilfsbereit …


----------



## Scombrus (25. Juli 2022)

Wo bekomme ich einen Lagersatz her?

Mein Trance X2 wurde mir geklaut, daher habe ich mir kurzerhand ein gebrauchtes X1 zugelegt.

Leider musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass die Lager des Hinterbaus leicht rosten.

Wo bekomme ich einen neuen Lagersatz her?
Online konnte ich nichts entsprechendes finden.


----------



## cheffe_ (25. Juli 2022)

Hi, schreibe eine Anfrage an Deinen Giant Händler. 2-rad Müller in Freiburg zB hat die ,glaube ich, auf Lager. Evtl. direkt anrufen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Juli 2022)

Oder da selber zusammenkaufen:






						Kugellager Shop Stuttgart - Edelstahl Kugellager kaufen
					

Kugellager Shop Stuttgart: Online (Edelstahl) Kugellager kaufen: Qualität. Einfach. Preiswert. Für Privat- und Firmenkunden ohne Mindestwert.




					www.kugellager-shop.net
				




Immer MAX, also vollkugelige nehmen. 
Auch vom Händler nix anderes andrehen lassen.


----------



## roofrockrider (30. Juli 2022)

Trance X fährt auch im Trailpark Harz gut💥



Durch neuen Lenker und Vorbau habe ich 125g eingespart und ich wasche das Bike fast nie ich hoffe die Maestro Gelenke werden mir das danken 🤣


----------



## twentysixtrix (30. Juli 2022)

_Trance X mit Co-Pilot in Klinovec 😆  Beide haben den Azur-Trail erfolgreich gemeistert ✌🏻_


----------



## twentysixtrix (30. Juli 2022)

@roofrockrider bekommst du die Flasche da auch raus?!? 🤣😜

Ich mache mir wegen den Lagern wenig Sorgen. Der leichte Flugrost-Ansatz ist geschenkt und bleibt bei (meiner) ganzjährigen Nutzung nicht aus. Hatte bei meinem vorherigen ‘17 Trance die Lager nach drei Jahren präventiv getauscht und mich während dessen geärgert, weil es eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Trotz Flugrost-Ansatz.
Das ist also kein Indiz für Verschleiß.


----------



## roofrockrider (30. Juli 2022)

twentysixtrix schrieb:


> bekommst du die Flasche da auch raus?!? 🤣😜


Das sind meine Mindestanforderungen an ein Bike das eine 0,75 l Flasche passt.


----------



## UliS (30. Juli 2022)

800 ml Fidlock-Flasche mit Staubkappe im L Alu- Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (31. Juli 2022)

UliS schrieb:


> 800 ml Fidlock-Flasche mit Staubkappe im L Alu- Rahmen.


Wie oft ist dir schon die Flasche raus geflogen ?
Noch mal Trailpark Harz 💥


----------



## UliS (31. Juli 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wie oft ist dir schon die Flasche raus geflogen ?
> Noch mal Trailpark Harz 💥
> Anhang anzeigen 1525541



Heute zurück von meiner TransAlp Oberstdorf - Comersee. Die Flasche, dh. unsere beiden Fidlock-Flaschen haben gehalten, inkl. die Abfahrt im Bikepark Lenzerheide. 
Bei meinem 17 jährigen Sohn übersteht die Flasche auch alle BP Einsätze - im Gegensatz zu seinen Reifen und Felgen.


----------



## UliS (31. Juli 2022)

Apropos Alpencross. Bei mir (Trance X1) löst sich der Unterrohrschutz. Wahrscheinlich auch bedingt durch längere Tragepassagen. Ich habe zu diesem Thema hier noch nichts gefunden (oder falsch gesucht). Kennt jemand von euch das Problem?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. August 2022)

nimmst halt a starkes doppelseitiges Klebeband wenn er komplett abgeht oder kurz davor ist und pappst ihn wieder drauf

ist immer so bei geklebten dass die davon fliegen


----------



## UliS (2. August 2022)

Darauf wirds hinauslaufen. Noch wackelt er nicht groß rum. Auf Tour würde ich das vorläufig mit einem Kabelbinder fixieren. Sobald er sich weiter löst, kommt das doppelseitige Klebeband zum Einsatz.


----------



## lntcine (6. August 2022)

jim9793 schrieb:


> Hi Leute hat eben meine erste größere tour mit meinem Trance 3. Macht spaß das Teil. Aber hatte ein kleines Problem mit der kette und zwar ist die vorne runter gehüpft....Kann mir irgendwer helfen das das nicht mehr passiert? Ein paar bilder von der Tour


 Hi,

Habe auch das Trance 3 und das selbe Problem. Wie hast du es denn gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluefire95 (7. August 2022)

Hey, konnte vor ein paar Tagen noch ein X 1 aus 2021 in neu ergattern. Nach einigen Kilometern ist mir jedoch ein Geräusch beim einfedern des Hinterhaus aufgefallen, als ob was leicht ausgeschlagen ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr das besser beurteilen. Egal ob ich über den Sattel einfedern oder Pedalen, kommt irgendwo vom Hinterbau..


----------



## roofrockrider (7. August 2022)

Ich kann da nix raus hören.
Lass mal die Luft aus dem Federbein und schraub noch das Ventil raus und beweg die Schwinge über den gesamten Federweg. 
Prüf alle Schraubverbindungen am Hinterbau und falls locker mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen.
Es gab auch Fälle am Trance X wo das Gelenk am Flipchip am Lack gekratzt hat.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Bluefire95 (8. August 2022)

Danke, habe jetzt alles gemacht, habe kein Spiel gefunden und alles wieder festgezogen, aber es bleibt. Wenn ich das Rädchen beim Dämpfer jedoch auf 8-12 drehe, ist es weg. Hab in einem anderen Forum was von Clunk gehört, dass es wohl bei Fox Dämpfern normal sei, dass die Shrims? diese Geräusche machen. Jemand ähnliche Erfahrung? 

Vielleicht hört man es hier besser raus, das ist von einem anderen Nutzer. Nicht das Pumpengeräusch, sondern das Klackern im Hintergrund

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PtzPFW0f8wVU9UQVAJ26FuVEhcEnyAHD/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## 321_Schisser (8. August 2022)

Moin, ich habe den gleichen Dämpfer, klang am Anfang wie ein altes Sofa. Nach ein paar Touren wars weg...


----------



## Bluefire95 (10. August 2022)

So, zum Dämpfer: wurde eingeschickt, ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem mit dem Klopfen.

Andere Sache: habe den Flipchip gedreht und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Unterlegscheiben schwarz sind, auf den vorherigen Bildern waren silberne (was auch zum schleifen führte) Würden die wohl nachgebessert?


----------



## flipdascrip (10. August 2022)

Meine sind auch silber (MJ 21).
Kannst ja mal mit der Schieblehre die Dicke messen.


----------



## Phazotron (13. August 2022)

Gerade wollte ich das Trance X 2 29 2021er Modell bestellen, zack, ausverkauft beim Händler mit dem besten preislichen Angebot.
Das 2022er ist ja unverhältnismäßig teuer im Vergleich, und noch dazu schlechter ausgestattet, oder? Wo soll das nur hinführen!

/ Rant over.


----------



## Scombrus (21. August 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Oder da selber zusammenkaufen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß jemand, welche Größen das Trance X benötigt? 
Ich konnte online nichts dazu finden.


----------



## roofrockrider (21. August 2022)

Scombrus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welche Größen das Trance X benötigt?
> Ich konnte online nichts dazu finden.


Warum sind deine Rillenkugellager schon verschlissen ? Zuviel Hochdruckreiniger ?
Ich würde wenn es preislich einigermaßen passt original Kugellager nehmen und auf jedenfall vollkugelige wie oben empfohlen.


----------



## Scombrus (21. August 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Warum sind deine Rillenkugellager schon verschlissen ? Zuviel Hochdruckreiniger ?
> Ich würde wenn es preislich einigermaßen passt original Kugellager nehmen und auf jedenfall vollkugelige wie oben empfohlen.


ich fürchte, dass genau dieses Verhalten des Vorbesitzers jetzt mein Problem ist.



Scombrus schrieb:


> Mein Trance X2 wurde mir geklaut, daher habe ich mir kurzerhand ein gebrauchtes X1 zugelegt.
> 
> Leider musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass die Lager des Hinterbaus leicht rosten.



Ich bekomme nichtmal die Achse raus :-/ (siehe Bild)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (21. August 2022)

Sprüh mal mit Kriechöl ein und leg das Rad auf die Seite damit das auch tief rein kriechen kann.🤣
Wenn die Lager nur außen Rost haben können die drinne bleiben wenn die leicht drehen.
Überprüf auch das Steuerlager gleich und gib ihm eine Fettpackung.
Ich werde auch mal meine Hinterbaugelenke jetzt prüfen und von außen fetten damit Wasser weniger Schaden anrichten kann.


----------



## jim9793 (22. August 2022)

lntcine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe auch das Trance 3 und das selbe Problem. Wie hast du es denn gelöst?


Hi,

Ich hab einfach die Kette wieder drauf und hab nix dran gemacht nix geändert seit dem hatte ich keine probleme mehr. Einzige was ich hatte war das es etwas komische Geräusche gemacht hat an dem vorderen Kettenplatt hab die Kette geschmiert dann war das auch wieder gut 👍


----------



## Astaroth (27. August 2022)

Schön war's 😍


----------



## UliS (27. August 2022)

Der Blindsee-Trail - den Tag noch gut genutzt, jetzt regnets.
Den Grubigalm-Trail mitgenommen?


----------



## Astaroth (28. August 2022)

Selbstverständlich 😁👍


----------



## roofrockrider (31. August 2022)

Wie haltbar ist die Giant Contact Switch Sattelstütze mit 170 mm Hub ?
Bei mir lässt sich nach 7 Monaten gemäßigter Nutzung schon deutlich Spiel nach vorne und hinten feststellen.
Gab es schon defekte bei Euch ? Wenn ja was war kaputt?


----------



## Astaroth (1. September 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wie haltbar ist die Giant Contact Switch Sattelstütze mit 170 mm Hub ?
> Bei mir lässt sich nach 7 Monaten gemäßigter Nutzung schon deutlich Spiel nach vorne und hinten feststellen.
> Gab es schon defekte bei Euch ? Wenn ja was war kaputt?


Bin soweit zufrieden mit der Sattelstütze (März 2021) und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. Was mich ein wenig stört aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut ist dass man den Sattel leicht verdrehen kann.


----------



## Iche2905 (1. September 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Bin soweit zufrieden mit der Sattelstütze (März 2021) und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. Was mich ein wenig stört aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut ist dass man den Sattel leicht verdrehen kann.


Das verdrehen kommt von zwei verschlissenen Plastikführungen in der Stütze. Kann man in einem Service Kit bei dem Giant Händler seines Vertrauens für gute 10€ erwerben.


----------



## sebhunter (1. September 2022)

Iche2905 schrieb:


> Das verdrehen kommt von zwei verschlissenen Plastikführungen in der Stütze. Kann man in einem Service Kit bei dem Giant Händler seines Vertrauens für gute 10€ erwerben.


oder online:








						GIANT Service Kit Contact Switch (Top Cap, Dichtung, Führungsschienen) | Seatposts | Parts & Components
					

Service Kit Contact Switch (Top Cap, Dichtung, Führungsschienen)




					www.bike-onlineshop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider_1050 (1. September 2022)

Mein Resümee nach rund 2.000 km und 50k hm ist positiv. Ist einfach ein guter Allrounder. Zwei Dinge beim Fahrwerk irritieren mich aber ein wenig (X1):

- Beim ersten Einfedern nach Stillstand fühlt es sich so an als müsste der Dämpfer erst einmal einen großen Widerstand überwinden. Dann flutsch alles. Ist das normal beim DPX 2?

- Die Performance Elite fühlt sich manchmal, nicht immer, etwas "loose" an in den ersten mm Federweg. Nenns mal vertikales Spiel. Spürt man vor allem beim Lenker anheben. Das tritt aber nicht immer auf. Normal?

Bin heuer schon zwei Alpentouren gefahren, weils auf alpinen Trails einfach unglaublich Spaß macht. Vor allem im technischen liebe ich das Bike!


----------



## roofrockrider (1. September 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut ist dass man den Sattel leicht verdrehen kann.


Das ist aber ganz normal bei einer Dropperpost. 
Ich haber allerdings Spiel wenn ich die Satteltütze auf Biegung beanspruche vor und zurück.





Rider_1050 schrieb:


> - Beim ersten Einfedern nach Stillstand fühlt es sich so an als müsste der Dämpfer erst einmal einen großen Widerstand überwinden. Dann flutsch alles. Ist das normal beim DPX 2?
> 
> - Die Performance Elite fühlt sich manchmal, nicht immer, etwas "loose" an in den ersten mm Federweg. Nenns mal vertikales Spiel. Spürt man vor allem beim Lenker anheben. Das tritt aber nicht immer auf. Normal?


Das empfinde ich auch so.
Es ist allerdings auch meine erste Luftgabel. Vielleicht hilft es Volumenspacer zu entfernen auch am Federbein mal probieren oder mehr SAG fahren hinten 30 % und vorne 25 %.
Ich muss mal in den Bikepark nur da kann ich mein Fahrwerk gut abstimmen.


----------



## jim9793 (11. September 2022)

Hatte hier schon jemand mit seinem Dämpfer Probleme gehabt das er ölt wie verrückt? Meins ist jetzt erst mal weg für mehrere Wochen meinten Sie beim Händler wo ich es gekauft hab. Schön nach nicht mal 3 Monaten....


----------



## Dennis77 (11. September 2022)

jim9793 schrieb:


> Hatte hier schon jemand mit seinem Dämpfer Probleme gehabt das er ölt wie verrückt? Meins ist jetzt erst mal weg für mehrere Wochen meinten Sie beim Händler wo ich es gekauft hab. Schön nach nicht mal 3 Monaten....


Lass dir doch solange einen anderen einbauen oder kauf dafür einen...


----------



## jim9793 (11. September 2022)

Sie müssten das erst klären haben die gemeint. Ich hab auch gedacht ich bekomm en neuen. Und so lange soll es da bleiben und das Dauert ein paar Wochen laut dennen....naja hab ja noch ein bike zum Fahren, aber ärgerlich ist das schon das ganze.....Ich finde klar es kann immer mal was sein Montagsgerät und so.....Ich hatte nie Probleme mit meinen bikes


----------



## sebhunter (12. September 2022)

jim9793 schrieb:


> Hatte hier schon jemand mit seinem Dämpfer Probleme gehabt das er ölt wie verrückt? Meins ist jetzt erst mal weg für mehrere Wochen meinten Sie beim Händler wo ich es gekauft hab. Schön nach nicht mal 3 Monaten....


was ist das für ein Dämpfer? FOX oder RS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim9793 (12. September 2022)

Der Fox ist es bei mir wir müssten denn selben haben glaub ich. Beim trance 3 21 und trance 2 22


----------



## sebhunter (12. September 2022)

jim9793 schrieb:


> Der Fox ist es bei mir wir müssten denn selben haben glaub ich. Beim trance 3 21 und trance 2 22


Ok. Du weißt schon, daß man bei Fox die Federelemente direkt als Endverbraucher zwecks Garantieabwicklung einschicken kann? 
Bei meiner Gabel hat die ganze Abwicklung 3 Tage gedauert...geht also deutlich schneller als über den Händler zu gehen.


----------



## jim9793 (12. September 2022)

Das haben die mir nicht gesagt die haben gemeint brauchen das


----------



## Bluefire95 (12. September 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Ok. Du weißt schon, daß man bei Fox die Federelemente direkt als Endverbraucher zwecks Garantieabwicklung einschicken kann?
> Bei meiner Gabel hat die ganze Abwicklung 3 Tage gedauert...geht also deutlich schneller als über den Händler zu gehen.


Dito, mein Dämpfer hat ab Tag 1 Probleme gemacht, kostenlos eingeschickt und nach 4 Tagen war er wieder da


----------



## jim9793 (12. September 2022)

Okay was war bei dir?


----------



## Bluefire95 (12. September 2022)

jim9793 schrieb:


> Okay was war bei dir?


Konnte mir leider keiner genau sagen, aber laut einem User hier waren irgendwelche Shims? Verklebt/fest. Gab immer so ein Klacken beim einfedern, gibt's paar Videos zu auf YouTube, hatten wohl einige


----------



## jim9793 (12. September 2022)

Ok hatte ich jetzt nicht bei mir war halt alles voller Öl der ganze Dämpfer


----------



## MarkMcGrain (14. September 2022)

So, nachdem ich 6 Monate versucht habe es zu verkaufen darf es nun erstmal bleiben.
(der Preis war fast bei "verschenken" und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein).
Zurückgebaut von SRAM AXS auf XTR und Wolfpackreifen Cross / Race statt bleischwerer Michelin drauf wiegt es nun als XL mit Live Valve 13,8 kg.
Die SRAM Kassette 10-52 mit SRAM Kette habe ich draufgelassen. Läuft perfekt mit SHimano XTR zusammen.
Mit den WP macht nun auch das bergauffahren mehr Spaß.


----------



## Bluefire95 (14. September 2022)

Hat einer Tipps zum Verändern/Verbessern oder für jegliches Zubehör? Konnte noch einen der letzten Trance X1 aus 2021 ergattern.

Habe bis jetzt nur Hybrid-Pedale verbaut und mit Schutzfolie beklebt 😅

Hätte überlegt ein Remote-Lockout zu verbauen, da ich diesen auch an meinem Hardtail habe. Bei gut eingestellter Federung habe ich ihn dann aber doch nicht vermisst


----------



## twentysixtrix (15. September 2022)

@Bluefire95 bei den Laufrädern geht noch einiges rauszuholen!
Die Originalen sind mit über 2kg sackschwer und an der Stelle kann man mit relativ wenig monetärem Einsatz eine riesige Performance-Verbesserung erreichen.
Kannst ja mal den Faden hier durchsuchen. Da gabs diverse gute und relativ günstige Vorschläge. Mit 300-600€ lässt sich da bis zu nem halben Kilo einsparen und das macht extrem bemerkbar. 
Die Bereifung wäre auch zu überprüfen. Von Hause aus ist die sehr abfahrtsorientiert ausgelegt. Je nach dem, welches Gelände du hauptsächlich befährst, lässt sich auch hier einiges einsparen…

Ansonsten ist das X1 ja sehr gut ausgestattet. Schaltung und Bremsen sowie Federelemente sind top! Da sehe ich keinen Grund irgendwas zu tauschen.

RideOn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (15. September 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps zum Verändern/Verbessern oder für jegliches Zubehör? Konnte noch einen der letzten Trance X1 aus 2021 ergattern.


Sehr schönes Bike, Glückwunsch 👍

Gewichtsoptimierung wie schon von @twentysixtrix geschrieben über LRS ist sehr effektiv machbar. Mein AM29 hatte selbst gewogen 2,5kg 😳, den hab ich sofort getauscht gegen einen mit 1,8kg...das sind dann sehr spürbare 700g.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. September 2022)

Wie bereits geschrieben; Reifen sind aus meiner Sicht fast immer die einfachste und beste Tuningmaßnahme. Ich bin nach langer Suche aktuell Wolfpackfan. 
Mein Cross in 29x2.4 wiegt (selbst gewogen) 700g. (350g pro Stück leichter als vorher)

Mir macht nun die Fox Transfer Sorgen; sie fährt die letzten 2cm nicht mehr alleine aus....
sie brauch immer einen leichten Zug und das nervt.
Ich hatte irgendwas von Serienfehler gelesen. Mal Fox anschreiben....


----------



## twentysixtrix (15. September 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben; Reifen sind aus meiner Sicht fast immer die einfachste und beste Tuningmaßnahme. Ich bin nach langer Suche aktuell Wolfpackfan.
> Mein Cross in 29x2.4 wiegt (selbst gewogen) 700g. (350g pro Stück leichter als vorher)
> 
> Mir macht nun die Fox Transfer Sorgen; sie fährt die letzten 2cm nicht mehr alleine aus....
> ...


Nö nee…so ein teures Teil und dann Probleme damit…
Hast du noch Gewährleistung drauf?
Bei Fox kann man auch als Privatperson relativ einfach Produkte auf Grund von Gewährleistungsansprüchen einschicken…

Ich habe bei mir die Originale gegen ne OneUp ausgetauscht. Mehr Hub bei kleinem Einbaumaß und seit 2 Jahren bei ganzjährigem Einsatz läuft sie absolut klasse 👍🏻


----------



## MarkMcGrain (15. September 2022)

Ja, ich denke das sollte klappen.
Bin grad unterwegs, werde sie nöchste Woche mal einschicken. 
👍


----------



## Lammerjappen (16. September 2022)

MarkMcGrain schrieb:


> Mir macht nun die Fox Transfer Sorgen; sie fährt die letzten 2cm nicht mehr alleine aus....
> sie brauch immer einen leichten Zug und das nervt.
> Ich hatte irgendwas von Serienfehler gelesen. Mal Fox anschreiben....


Bei mir hat sich das Problem gelöst, als ich die Sattelstützenklemmschelle etwas gelockert habe. Die Transfer ist da empfindlich und verformt sich und dann klemmen die beiden Rohre/Führungsstifte und sie fährt nicht mehr von selbst aus. Einfach die Klemmschelle etwas weniger stark fest ziehen und sie funktioniert vielleicht wieder.


----------



## Bluefire95 (18. September 2022)

Mal noch eine Frage an die, die ihre Flipchips schon gedreht haben: haben eure Flipchips leichtes Spiel? Der Linke sitzt bei mir richtig fest, der rechte hat leichtes Spiel, wenn ich ihn bewege (Schraube nicht angezogen). Laut Händler ist aber ein Spiel bis 0,5mm normal


----------



## Astaroth (21. September 2022)

Trance X Advanced Pro 29 SE (2023) |  Trail bike | Giant Bicycles US
					






					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Scombrus (26. September 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Oder da selber zusammenkaufen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Rückmeldungen von Händlern auf die Frage nach dem Lagersatz ist bescheiden bis nicht vorhanden :-/
Jetzt wollte ich die Lager selbst kaufen, kann aber keine Angaben zu den Maßen finden. 
Weiß von euch jemand, wo ich die Maße herbekomme?

Auch das technical Manual hat mir nicht weitergeholfen, und die Teile habe ich online nur in norwegischen und britischen Shops gefunden.
https://www.sykkel.no/userfiles/file/MY21 Technical Manual_Aug2020 (1).pdf

(erst ausbauen, ausmessen, bestellen, auf Lieferung warten... dauert mir zu lange, um auf mein Rad zu verzichten)


----------



## 12die4 (27. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein gerade erst aufgebautes Giant Trance Advanced Pro 2 (non-X, aber der Rahmen ist ja quasi identisch).
Würde gerne sicher gehen, dass sich keine Scheuerstellen oder Steinschläge im Rahmen verweigern und dachte daher an eine Folierung des Rahmens.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen bezüglich irgendwelcher Sets, die es ja zahlreich am Markt gibt (Dyedbro, Lizard Skins, Unleazhed, Riesel Design, ...)?

Welche passen von der Form besonders gut zu einem Trance Rahmen in L?
Welche lassen sich besonders gut blasenfrei verarbeiten?
Welche taugen vielleicht nichts, weil auch schnell durchgeschüttelt??

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentysixtrix (27. September 2022)

Ich bin bei meinem X Advanced habe ich das große E-bike Kit von dyedbro verklebt. „E-Bike“ auf Grund der sehr voluminösen Rohrquerschnitte beim Carbonrahmen.
Verarbeitung ging gut. Natürlich mit viel Geduld, Glasreiniger und Fön. Aber ich konnte es um quasi jede nötige Form herum bringen.
 Natürlich muss an gewissen Stellen individuell zurecht geschnitten werden, da es ein Universalkit ist…aber auch das ging easy.

Zeit und Geduld ist das wichtigste beim bekleben.

Wenn du es wirklich passgenau und so viel abdeckend wie möglich haben willst, dann schau bei „rideWrap“ (USA) oder „easyframe“ (Dresden).
Kostet mehr, ist aber passgenau auf Modell  und Rahmengröße zugeschnitten.
Der Installationsaufwand ist aber nicht geringer 😉


----------



## cheffe_ (29. September 2022)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein gerade erst aufgebautes Giant Trance Advanced Pro 2 (non-X, aber der Rahmen ist ja quasi identisch).
> Würde gerne sicher gehen, dass sich keine Scheuerstellen oder Steinschläge im Rahmen verweigern und dachte daher an eine Folierung des Rahmens.
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen bezüglich irgendwelcher Sets, die es ja zahlreich am Markt gibt (Dyedbro, Lizard Skins, Unleazhed, Riesel Design, ...)?
> ...


Würde easy-frame.de empfehlen. Habe es kleben lassen. Hält super und ist passgenau. Wenn Dein Modell und Größe noch nicht im Programm sind geben Sie Discount wenn Du denen den Rahmen schickst und Sie Maß nehmen können.


----------



## 12die4 (30. September 2022)

Vielen Dank @cheffe_ und @twentysixtrix 
Ich habe mich jetzt mal für das große Universal-Kit bei EasyWrap entschieden.
Leider haben die Jungs dort noch nicht die Maße vom normalen Trance und raten davon ab, das Set vom Trance X zu nutzen - kleinere Abweichungen sind zu erwarten und das kann nach deren Erfahrung zu größeren Problemen beim Verkleben führen.
Rad komplett demontieren und ihnen den Rahmen zusenden kommt wegen dem Aufwand dann auch wieder nicht infrage.
RideWrap hätte zwar was passendes, aber da wird mir der Preis langsam etwas zu hoch mit 140€ plus Versand.
Und Dyedbro habe ich nun doch nicht nehmen wollen, nachdem ich gehört habe, dass eine der wichtigsten Bereiche die Rückseite des Sitzrohres ist (steht unter Dauerbeschuss des HR) und dafür gibt es bei den Dyedbro Sets leider gar kein Folienstück.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich mit dem Universal-Set von EasyFrame gut zurecht komme. Außerdem wird es spannend, wann ich genug Zeit für das Verkleben finde. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Bluefire95 (3. Oktober 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage an die, die ihre Flipchips schon gedreht haben: haben eure Flipchips leichtes Spiel? Der Linke sitzt bei mir richtig fest, der rechte hat leichtes Spiel, wenn ich ihn bewege (Schraube nicht angezogen). Laut Händler ist aber ein Spiel bis 0,5mm normal



Könnte mir jemand den Gefallen tun, und es bei sich kontrollieren? 

Hier ein Video dazu:


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2022)

Frage an die Runde:
Hat jemand von euch auch die TRX2 Laufräder? Was macht ihr um sie zu schützen?
Mit welchem Reifendruck Fahrt ihr und nutzt ihr z.B. CushCore oder einen anderen Tire Insert?

Bin am überlegen, wie ich an den Carbonfelgen möglichst lange Freude haben kann. Habe aber vor dem Zusatzgewicht bzw. erhöhtem Rollwiderstand etwas Hemmung.
Vielleicht ist auch die XC Variante ein guter Kompromiss aus Schutzwirkung und Gewicht, auch wenn die tendenziell für schmalere Felgen gedacht ist...?


----------



## AStateOfTrance (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe die TRX 2 an meinem Trance X Pro 1 2021. Ich fahre so ungefähr 1,7 bar hinten und 1,5 vorne. Besondere Vorkehrungen habe ich nicht getroffen. Seit der ersten Transalp mit vielen harten Schotterabfahrten sind viele Macken drin ;-) Durchschläge hatte ich so viel ich weiß bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321_Schisser (17. Oktober 2022)

Gleiches bei mir am meinen alten Trx1. Auf grobem Schotter (Gardasee) platz der Lack ab. Durchschläge bisher nicht mit etwas höherem Luftdruck.
Andere Frage: mein Antrieb rumpelt und läuft rau, es scheint vom Kettenblatt zu kommen sobald die Kette schräg läuft. Es sind die Origalkomponenten mit ca. 1500km Laufleistung verbaut, Antrieb ist sauber und geschmiert (shimano xt und kmc Kette). Irgendwelche Ideen zur Ursache? Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Iche2905 (17. Oktober 2022)

321_Schisser schrieb:


> Gleiches bei mir am meinen alten Trx1. Auf grobem Schotter (Gardasee) platz der Lack ab. Durchschläge bisher nicht mit etwas höherem Luftdruck.
> Andere Frage: mein Antrieb rumpelt und läuft rau, es scheint vom Kettenblatt zu kommen sobald die Kette schräg läuft. Es sind die Origalkomponenten mit ca. 1500km Laufleistung verbaut, Antrieb ist sauber und geschmiert (shimano xt und kmc Kette). Irgendwelche Ideen zur Ursache? Vielen Dank schon mal.


Original Praxis Kettenblatt?


----------



## 321_Schisser (17. Oktober 2022)

Orginal ja, shimano 30 Zähne. Was ist Praxis? Ich meine schon mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Kmc Kette nicht so der Kracher ist. Ich verstehe nicht warum die Probleme erst jetzt kommen. Kettenlängung ist <0,5 und am Schaltwerk sind alle zugänglichen Schrauben angezogen. Bin ratlos (besser als Radlos ;-) )


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2022)

Praxis ist ein Kettenblatt Hersteller. Hast du dann offenbar nicht. Aber die sind beim aktuellen Modell drauf und wurden wegen Chaindrop und Co kritisiert.


----------



## MarkMcGrain (17. Oktober 2022)

Schaltauge richten wäre mein erster Schritt.
Habe ich früher unterschätzt....


----------



## 321_Schisser (17. Oktober 2022)

Da fehlt mir das Werkzeug. Wahrscheinlich muss ich doch mal beim Händler vorbeischauen. Vielen Dank für die schnellen Tipps.


----------



## cheffe_ (18. Oktober 2022)

321_Schisser schrieb:


> Gleiches bei mir am meinen alten Trx1. Auf grobem Schotter (Gardasee) platz der Lack ab. Durchschläge bisher nicht mit etwas höherem Luftdruck.
> Andere Frage: mein Antrieb rumpelt und läuft rau, es scheint vom Kettenblatt zu kommen sobald die Kette schräg läuft. Es sind die Origalkomponenten mit ca. 1500km Laufleistung verbaut, Antrieb ist sauber und geschmiert (shimano xt und kmc Kette). Irgendwelche Ideen zur Ursache? Vielen Dank schon mal.


Wirf die KMC Kette weg. Kam hier schon öfter. Taugt einfach nicht. Warum das so ist, weiß man nicht.
XT Kette in der richtigen Länge montieren und Du hast Ruhe.


----------



## Bluefire95 (19. Oktober 2022)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde, hat jemand schon den Vorbau gewechselt?

Möchte minimal aufrechter sitzen, die Auswahl bei 35mm Klemmung ist jedoch sehr begrenzt. Habe das Rad in XL mit 50mm Vorbau, wenn ich jetzt auf ein 0 grad 40mm wechseln würde, wäre das Lenkrad zwar 'näher', aber gleichzeitig auch tiefer, was wahrscheinlich keine aufrechtere Sitzposition bringen würde?

Am besten wäre da denke ich 30-40mm länge mit ca 30grad , was wie gesagt kaum zu finden ist. Oder hat jemand von 50mm auf 40mm gewechselt und kann (positives) berichten? 

PS: wäre immer noch dankbar, wenn sich jemand die mühe machen würde, seine Flipchips auf Spiel zu kontrollieren (siehe Video weiter oben) würde mir viel Stress ersparen


----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> PS: wäre immer noch dankbar, wenn sich jemand die mühe machen würde, seine Flipchips auf Spiel zu kontrollieren (siehe Video weiter oben) würde mir viel Stress ersparen


Ich hatte mein nagelneues Trance zuletzt auch zerlegt, da ich ohne Entfernen der Wippen nicht ausreichend hingekommen bin, um das Sitzrohr von Sattelklemme bis Tretlager mit Lackschutz Folie zu bekleben. Da meine ich beidseitig ein leichtes Spiel der Flipchips bemerkt zu haben. Ich glaube daher, dass das ein Thema von Fertigungstoleranzen ist und keinen Defekt darstellt.
Aber wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib dich Giant mal an.


----------



## Bluefire95 (19. Oktober 2022)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein nagelneues Trance zuletzt auch zerlegt, da ich ohne Entfernen der Wippen nicht ausreichend hingekommen bin, um das Sitzrohr von Sattelklemme bis Tretlager mit Lackschutz Folie zu bekleben. Da meine ich beidseitig ein leichtes Spiel der Flipchips bemerkt zu haben. Ich glaube daher, dass das ein Thema von Fertigungstoleranzen ist und keinen Defekt darstellt.
> Aber wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib dich Giant mal an.


Super danke, das beruhigt mich schonmal. Hattest du auch schwarze spacer und nicht die silbernen, wie man sie sonst kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Super danke, das beruhigt mich schonmal. Hattest du auch schwarze spacer und nicht die silbernen, wie man sie sonst kennt?



Ich hatte am Hauptlager der unteren Wippe auf jeden Fall andersfarbige Spacer drin, als oben am Flipchip. Ob oben oder unten jetzt die Silbernen waren, das habe ich mir aber nicht gemerkt.

Wenn ich das Foto richtig interpretiere, gehören aber die kleinen zum Flipchip und die sind schwarz, wie man sieht.


----------



## 321_Schisser (19. Oktober 2022)

Zum Vorbauthema kann ich was beitragen. Ich hab XL bei 93cm Beinlänge und hab dementsprechend Sattelüberhöhung. Ich fahre jetzt einen newmen Vorbau / Lenker mit 35mm / 40mm Rise. Ist mir jetzt fast zu hoch, ich habe einen Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl etwas wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad zu haben. Aber Sitzposition ist definitiv komfortabler...


----------



## Bluefire95 (19. Oktober 2022)

321_Schisser schrieb:


> Zum Vorbauthema kann ich was beitragen. Ich hab XL bei 93cm Beinlänge und hab dementsprechend Sattelüberhöhung. Ich fahre jetzt einen newmen Vorbau / Lenker mit 35mm / 40mm Rise. Ist mir jetzt fast zu hoch, ich habe einen Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl etwas wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad zu haben. Aber Sitzposition ist definitiv komfortabler...


Den Lenker wollte ich eigentlich lassen, da es wirklich nur minimal verändert werden soll. Daher die Idee mit dem kürzeren Vorbau. 

Weißt du, ob der Steuersatz noch einen 5-10mm spacer vertragen kann? Oder ist die Klemmung dann zu hoch über dem Gabelschaftrohr?


----------



## dayfly (20. Oktober 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde, hat jemand schon den Vorbau gewechselt?


Habe den Vorbau praktisch noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt gegen einen 35mm Turbine R getauscht. 
Bei deiner Überlegung darfst du nicht vergessen, dass der verbaute Giant Vorbau sehr hoch baut. Durch den Wechsel habe ich gleich ein bisschen mehr Spielraum zum herumprobieren mit der Höhe freigeschafft. 
Fahre einen OneUp Lenker mit 35mm Rise und habe über dem Vorbau noch ca 10mm Spacer, so taugt mir das am XL Rahmen ganz gut.


----------



## Bluefire95 (20. Oktober 2022)

dayfly schrieb:


> Habe den Vorbau praktisch noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt gegen einen 35mm Turbine R getauscht.
> Bei deiner Überlegung darfst du nicht vergessen, dass der verbaute Giant Vorbau sehr hoch baut. Durch den Wechsel habe ich gleich ein bisschen mehr Spielraum zum herumprobieren mit der Höhe freigeschafft.
> Fahre einen OneUp Lenker mit 35mm Rise und habe über dem Vorbau noch ca 10mm Spacer, so taugt mir das am XL Rahmen ganz gut.


Wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?

Die höhe passt mir eigentlich, es geht nur darum, etwas Gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern. 
Habe jetzt den gleichen Giant Vorbau in 40mm bestellt und kann dann ja immer noch mit den spacern rumprobieren, denke dieser 1cm sollte schon ausreichen


----------



## 321_Schisser (20. Oktober 2022)

Da manch Rentner gerne hohe Vorbauten fährt hat mein Händler jede Menge Giant Vorbauten rumliegen. Ich hab 30-50mm kostenlos bekommen und dann einen davon behalten. Ist vielleicht ne Idee bevor du kaufst. Der Vorbau bringt den Lenker näher an die Oberschenkel, deine Sitzposition ändert sich aber nur wenig. Mehr Einfluss haben Spacer/ Rise. Ich würde mit dem Vorbau nicht massiv übers Steuerrohrende gehen. Wenn du aufrechter sitzen möchtest und die Spacer schon alle unter dem Vorbau sitzen hilft nur ein neuer Lenker. Ich habe noch einen kaum gebrauchten Turbine mit 35mm Rise rumliegen, kannst du für 50% UVP gerne haben.


----------



## dayfly (20. Oktober 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?


194cm bei 87cm Schrittlänge.
Wenn das Budget es zulässt würde ich paar Euro drauf legen und einen leichteren Vorbau kaufen, der Giant ist schon ein ganz schöner Klotz und die Klemmung ist ganz schön oldshool. Finde einen "no gap" Vorbau schon ganz angenehm beim Schrauben.


----------



## Bluefire95 (23. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand schonmal einen Lockout nachgerüstet? 
Habe an einen dualen Lockout gedacht, meine Gabel hat aber 3 Positionen und der Dämpfer nur 2, daher würde das nicht funktionieren. Und 2 einzelne Hebel sehen ja auch nicht aus


----------



## twentysixtrix (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das nicht ohne weiteres geht.
Der Hebel an sich wäre noch nicht mal das Problem. Bspw. könnte man einen „Twinloc“ Hebel von Scott nehmen. Das sind quasi zwei Hebel auf einer Klemmung, die 2 bzw 3 Rasterstufen haben.

Viel problematischer ist die Verbindung an der Gabel bzw. Dämpfer. Beide brauchen eine Rückholfeder im Lockout Mechanismus und auch ein Widerlager für die Außenhülle des Zuges.
Bei der Gabel kann man eine neue Lockout-Einheit kaufen, die für eine externe Ansteuerung gedacht ist. 
Ob das auch beim Dämpfer so einfach geht bzw. angeboten wird, weiß ich nicht.

In jeden Fall ist es weit weg von „schnell mal nachgerüstet“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321_Schisser (23. Oktober 2022)

Interessehalber warum Lockout? Das ist die Funktion, die ich am wenigsten bräuchte. Der Hinterbau ist recht antriebsneutral, der Hebel alternativ gut zu erreichen. Und die Gabel würde ich nur bei langen Passagen im Wiegetritt sperren und lange Passagen fahr ich im sitzen. Selbst mit Lockout wird aus dem Rad keine 10kg CC Rakete. Warum glaubst du du brauchst nen Lockout?


----------



## Bluefire95 (24. Oktober 2022)

321_Schisser schrieb:


> Interessehalber warum Lockout? Das ist die Funktion, die ich am wenigsten bräuchte. Der Hinterbau ist recht antriebsneutral, der Hebel alternativ gut zu erreichen. Und die Gabel würde ich nur bei langen Passagen im Wiegetritt sperren und lange Passagen fahr ich im sitzen. Selbst mit Lockout wird aus dem Rad keine 10kg CC Rakete. Warum glaubst du du brauchst nen Lockout?


Naja, wir haben hier viele kleine "wäldchen" mit naturtrails und die liegen etwa 5km auseinander.
Hatte an meinem Hardtail auch Lockout und habe es als ziemlich angenehm empfunden, für diese strecken (welche nur straße sind) Mal eben die Gabel zu sperren. Aber du hast Recht, der dämpfer ist ziemlich antriebsneutral. Daher werde ich einfach ein remote für die Gabel besorgen, gibt es als Kit mit der oben genannten Feder usw für ca 60€


----------



## roofrockrider (8. November 2022)

Endlich wieder fette Rabatte zum Saisonende 💥


----------



## Lübke27 (8. November 2022)

👍

Bei mir gab es am Samstag fette Sprünge 🤣


----------



## Melrica1 (22. November 2022)

Schöner Sprung, 
ich warte auch auf mein Trance X1 - 2021
und suche verzweifelt nach den zugehörigen Unterlagen
gibt es irgendwo Explosionszeichnungen / Teilelisten / Guides zur Federwegseinstellung, etc. 
irgendwie scheint Giant da immer noch recht schwach aufgestellt zu sein,
war damals bei meinem Anthem X aus 2010 auch schon sehr schwierig zu bekommen.

LG
Martin


----------



## Bluefire95 (22. November 2022)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Schöner Sprung,
> ich warte auch auf mein Trance X1 - 2021
> und suche verzweifelt nach den zugehörigen Unterlagen
> gibt es irgendwo Explosionszeichnungen / Teilelisten / Guides zur Federwegseinstellung, etc.
> ...


Also Gabel und Federwegeeinstellung machst du einfach nach der Bedienungsanleitung deiner Fox-Komponenten, hab von beidem jeweils eine PDF auf deren Seite runtergeladen, da ist alles genau erklärt.

Eine Teileliste hätte ich aber auch gerne, zB. Finde ich nicht auf die schnelle das richtige Schaltauge oder auch die Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melrica1 (22. November 2022)

Die Aussage des technischen Support von Giant:
"Stückliste als auch eine Konstruktionszeichnung haben wir keine zur Verfügung"
wie haben die den das Rad aufgebaut???
Also der Support ist milde gesagt mal sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## Iche2905 (22. November 2022)

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das Giant einfach nicht will das Endverbraucher mithilfe Hauseigener technischer Unterlagen an den Bikes rumschrauben...


----------



## UliS (22. November 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Eine Teileliste hätte ich aber auch gerne, zB. Finde ich nicht auf die schnelle das richtige Schaltauge oder auch die Lager



Beim Schaltauge kann ich weiterhelfen ...


----------



## Melrica1 (24. November 2022)

Hab auch was gefunden:


----------



## motka (5. Dezember 2022)

Moin Leute. Hier mein erster Post. Habe mit auch den Giant Trance x 1 2022 in der Größe XL zugelegt. Bisher habe ich den Trance 2 2016 gefahren in der Größe L. Ich bin 186 SL 89 und war etwas skeptisch ob der nicht zu groß wird aber der passt perfekt. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist dass der Dämpfer in der Stellung Firm nicht ganz zu ist wie bei meinen alten Trance. Beim bergab fahren wippt der Hinterbau nicht deswegen stört mich das nicht. Anbei ein paar Bilder von der ersten Tour aus dem schönen Sarajevo


----------



## Melrica1 (6. Dezember 2022)

Blöde Frage, gehört zwar nicht wirklich hier rein, aber es betrifft ja mein Trance,
Wie ist denn die Lenkerlage ursprünglich gedacht?
Es gibt ja die 2 Pfeile die zur Ausrichtung des Lenkers angebracht sind, 
sollten diese mit dem Giantlogo am Vorderbau fluchten?


----------



## ChrisNM (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich fahre jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr mein Trance X und bin nach ein paar Änderungen auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe die Tektro Orion Bremse verbaut und bin auch (überraschenderweise)  in Verbindung mit Trickstuff Scheiben und Belägen sehr zufrieden mit der Performance. Das einzige was mich stört sind die Griffe. Wäre es möglich da Shimano Griffe (Dachte an SLX 7120) dran zu bauen und alles andere so zu lassen?


----------



## cheffe_ (9. Dezember 2022)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, gehört zwar nicht wirklich hier rein, aber es betrifft ja mein Trance,
> Wie ist denn die Lenkerlage ursprünglich gedacht?
> Es gibt ja die 2 Pfeile die zur Ausrichtung des Lenkers angebracht sind,
> sollten diese mit dem Giantlogo am Vorderbau fluchten?


Ich denke die gehören entweder auf "3 Uhr" oder "12 Uhr" je nachdem wo die sind.
Generell gilt, dass Du den Lenker so hindrehst wie es für Dich am angenehmsten ist und den Rest anpasst.



ChrisNM schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr mein Trance X und bin nach ein paar Änderungen auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe die Tektro Orion Bremse verbaut und bin auch (überraschenderweise)  in Verbindung mit Trickstuff Scheiben und Belägen sehr zufrieden mit der Performance. Das einzige was mich stört sind die Griffe. Wäre es möglich da Shimano Griffe (Dachte an SLX 7120) dran zu bauen und alles andere so zu lassen?


Hier hat das jemand gemacht, scheint zu gehen:





						Tektro Orion 4P
					

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zur Tektro Orion 4P Bremse. Vor Bike Kauf konnte ich dazu keine Tests im Netz finden. Nach einem halben Jahr Einsatz macht sich die Bremse gut. Leider sind die Hebel etwas zu groß ist schon eher eine drei Finger Bremse, da gefallen mir die kleinen Shimano Hebel besser...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## dayfly (14. Dezember 2022)

ChrisNM schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr mein Trance X und bin nach ein paar Änderungen auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe die Tektro Orion Bremse verbaut und bin auch (überraschenderweise)  in Verbindung mit Trickstuff Scheiben und Belägen sehr zufrieden mit der Performance. Das einzige was mich stört sind die Griffe. Wäre es möglich da Shimano Griffe (Dachte an SLX 7120) dran zu bauen und alles andere so zu lassen?


Das geht, hab alles an der Leitung dran gelassen und nur in die Shimano Hebel gesteckt, angezogen und dann entlüftet.


----------



## Bluefire95 (21. Dezember 2022)

Weiss einer zufällig, um welche Mischung es sich bei den von Werk verbauten Reifen DHF und Dissector handelt, dual oder maxterra? Finde leider keine Kennzeichnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (21. Dezember 2022)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Weiss einer zufällig, um welche Mischung es sich bei den von Werk verbauten Reifen DHF und Dissector handelt, dual oder maxterra? Finde leider keine Kennzeichnung


MaxxTerra


----------



## ChrisNM (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube das kommt drauf an welches Modell du hast.
Bei mir waren beide Reifen Dual


----------



## Bluefire95 (21. Dezember 2022)

ChrisNM schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kommt drauf an welches Modell du hast.
> Bei mir waren beide Reifen Dual


Wie sieht man das denn? Habe keine Bezeichnung gefunden


----------



## ChrisNM (21. Dezember 2022)

Maxgrip maxterra usw würde drauf stehen.
Wenn das nicht drauf steht handelt es sich um die einfache Dual Ausführung 

Bei mir stand nur Exo TR WT drauf 

Giant Trance X 2 2021


----------



## Bluefire95 (Dienstag um 14:31)

Weiß einer, ob dieses Set für das x 1 2021 passt?









						GIANT TRANCE ""X"" RAHMEN DREHLAGER-KIT,   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie GIANT TRANCE ""X"" RAHMEN DREHLAGER-KIT,  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (Dienstag um 22:37)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Die Aussage des technischen Support von Giant:
> "Stückliste als auch eine Konstruktionszeichnung haben wir keine zur Verfügung"
> wie haben die den das Rad aufgebaut???
> Also der Support ist milde gesagt mal sehr ernüchternd.


Der deutsche Support ist nur eine Abteilung beim deutschen Importeur.

Der baut nix und weiß nicht viel, der bestellt nur (meistens zu wenig) in den Niederlanden bzw. in Taiwan und verkaufts dann in DE und macht weng Marketing und sponsored ein paar Hanseln und wickelt Garantiefälle ab (das letztere lief bei mir immer recht gut).


----------



## Iche2905 (Gestern um 06:49)

Eins2Drei3Zwei1 schrieb:


> Der deutsche Support ist nur eine Abteilung beim deutschen Importeur.
> 
> Der baut nix und weiß nicht viel, der bestellt nur (meistens zu wenig) in den Niederlanden bzw. in Taiwan und verkaufts dann in DE und macht weng Marketing und sponsored ein paar Hanseln und wickelt Garantiefälle ab (das letztere lief bei mir immer recht gut).


Was ein Quatsch! Giant Deutschland ist eine direkte Tocherterfirma von Giant.


----------



## Melrica1 (Gestern um 11:46)

Bluefire95 schrieb:


> Weiß einer, ob dieses Set für das x 1 2021 passt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, 
es gibt ja mehr oder weniger keine Beschreibung zu den Lagern.
das Problem ist das es das Trance X auch schon um 2010 gegeben hat.

Eine Frage in die Runde, 
was verwendet ihr für einen Flaschenhalter, der Elite Cannibal xc funktioniert zwar mit den 
meisten 750ml Flaschen, ist aber schon sehr knapp. habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (Gestern um 11:51)

Iche2905 schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch! Giant Deutschland ist eine direkte Tocherterfirma von Giant.



Und wenn, was ändert das am restl. gesagten?



Eins2Drei3Zwei1 schrieb:


> Der baut nix und weiß nicht viel, der bestellt nur (meistens zu wenig) in den Niederlanden bzw. in Taiwan und verkaufts dann in DE und macht weng Marketing und sponsored ein paar Hanseln und wickelt Garantiefälle ab (das letztere lief bei mir immer recht gut).



Giant sagt auch, dass Giant Deutschland Radeln verkauft, die in Taiwan oder den Niederlanden zusammengeschraubt werden:










			https://www.giantgroup-cycling.com/files/images/iroverview/Annual%20report/Eng/110-annual%20report_eng..pdf
		


Das interessante Trance X 27,5 und immer wieder auch andere Modellvarianten kommen nicht nach Deutschland, letztes Jahr gab es in Deutschland praktisch keine neuen Anthems, woanders schon.

Der Rahmen vom neuen Reign kommt leider auch nicht, und wer hat das hier gepostet?


Iche2905 schrieb:


> Ja aber leider 2023 nicht in Deutschland und Österreich.



Der geschätzte österreichische Giant-Händler darf das natürlich gerne gewählter ausdrücken damit es in sein Marketingkonzept passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AStateOfTrance (Gestern um 11:52)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen,
> es gibt ja mehr oder weniger keine Beschreibung zu den Lagern.
> das Problem ist das es das Trance X auch schon um 2010 gegeben hat.
> 
> ...


Fidlock!


----------



## motka (Gestern um 11:56)

Ich mache das immer so dass ich die Lager ausbaue und ausmesse und nach genauen Maßen bestelle.


----------



## Iche2905 (Gestern um 11:57)

Eins2Drei3Zwei1 schrieb:


> Und wenn, was ändert das am restl. gesagten?


Also ehrlich gesagt ist deine Aussage haltloser Blödsinn. Es sei denn du hast mal bei Giant gearbeitet und deine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------

